# Gensplash-How-to with progressbar!!!!!

## snekiepete

Version 2.0 of this document. edited 08/23/2004 8:48

Some preliminary information can be found here: (faq)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=206778&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=100

and here: (homepage)

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/

   Alot of things have changed, most notably an improved default theme with more resolutions and the addition of splashutils into portage.

If your kernel is already patched with the fbsplash patch, start here:  (mount /boot  at this point)

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/archive/gensplash-in-5-easy-steps.txt

Most new kernels (newer releases above 2.6.8-rc1 depending on the sources)  are including this patch now. most notably:

Gentoo-Dev-Sources

Nitro-Sources

CK-Sources

Mafteah-Sources

others?????

I would check the changelog or release info to make sure the patch exists first since these are subject to change per eash release.

Patching your kernel.

----> If your kernel is patched with the bootsplash patch, you must reverse it before applying the fbsplash patch <----

You can get the fbsplash patch here:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat /path/to/fbsplash/patch | patch -p1

# make menuconfig

```

(go to )

Device Drivers  ---> Graphics support  ---> [*] Support for frame buffer devices

                                                                      <*>   Compile in your framebuffer device                                                                  

                                                                   Console display driver support  --->

                                                                       [*]   Video mode selection support 

                                                                      <*> Framebuffer Console support 

                                                                    Logo configuration  --->

                                                                       [*] Bootup logo

                                                                          [*]   Standard 224-color Linux logo (NEW) 

                                                                    [*]  Support for the framebuffer splash

```

# make bzImage..........and copy it to /boot.
```

Converting bootsplash themes: page 6

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1467059#1467059Last edited by snekiepete on Sat Feb 19, 2005 10:26 pm; edited 30 times in total

----------

## gatiba

Emerge of splashutils stops with this error:

```
../klibc/include/stdio.h: At top level:

../klibc/include/stdio.h:66: error: syntax error before "ftell"

../klibc/include/stdio.h:67: warning: return type defaults to `int'

../klibc/include/stdio.h: In function `ftell':

../klibc/include/stdio.h:68: error: syntax error before "lseek"

make[1]: *** [vsnprintf.o] Error 1

make: *** [klibc] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/splashutils-0.9_pre03 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 27, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

bash-2.05b#
```

----------

## snekiepete

Was you kernel already patched and rebooted prior to the emerge? I am not sure if reboot is necessary, but that might be a possiblilty.

or 

if you are using a pre-patched kernel, you may need to check to see if you have the most recent kernel patch?

just some ideas.

----------

## ck42

My splashutils build fails with this:

tests/mmaptest.c:14: warning: unused parameter `argc'

tests/mmaptest.c:14: warning: unused parameter `argv'

  CONF    libjpeg

  MAKE    libjpeg

  CONF    zlib

  MAKE    zlib

  CONF    libpng

  MAKE    libpng

  CC      kernel/splash_kernel.o

distcc[19989] ERROR: compile /root/.ccache/splash_ker.tmp.Gentoobox.19985.i on localhost failed

splash_kernel.c: In function `main':

splash_kernel.c:33: error: `FB_SPLASH_IO_ORIG_KERNEL' undeclared (first use in this function)

splash_kernel.c:33: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

splash_kernel.c:33: error: for each function it appears in.)

splash_kernel.c:77: error: `FB_SPLASH_IO_ORIG_USER' undeclared (first use in this function)

make: *** [kernel/splash_kernel.o] Error 1

>>> Install splashutils-0.9_pre03 into /var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre03/image/ category media-gfx

  CC      kernel/splash_kernel.o

distcc[20231] ERROR: compile /root/.ccache/splash_ker.tmp.Gentoobox.20227.i on localhost failed

splash_kernel.c: In function `main':

splash_kernel.c:33: error: `FB_SPLASH_IO_ORIG_KERNEL' undeclared (first use in this function)

splash_kernel.c:33: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

splash_kernel.c:33: error: for each function it appears in.)

splash_kernel.c:77: error: `FB_SPLASH_IO_ORIG_USER' undeclared (first use in this function)

make: *** [kernel/splash_kernel.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/splashutils-0.9_pre03 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 27, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

Using love-2.6.8-rc2-love3

I've already been trying to get this going via the other thread.  I've already config'd the kernel and rebooted but didn't get any splash.

----------

## snekiepete

It looks like a problem with the kernel patch. Unless you reversed the patch that came with love-sources and repatched with the new one, it won't work I dont think. Let me know if this is the case, I can help get the right patch to your kernel if need be.

The kernel I use is development-sources patched with:

development-sources-2.6.8-rc3

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc3-r3-2.6.8-rc1.patch.bz2.

fbsplash-0.9-r2-2.6.8-rc3.patch

from_2.6.8-rc2_to_staircase7.E

supermount-ng204.diff.bz2 

2.6.8-rc2-love3 has:

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc3-r2-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff

fbsplash-0.9-2.6.8-rc2-bk4.diff

so that may be the problem......unless you reverse these and patch the new ones, especially the fbsplash, I am not sure if the vesafb-tng would be the culprit.

If you're intersted, there is Mafteah-sources that has both of these already

here is a link to a patch to mm-sources-2.6.8-rc2-mm2

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=205703&highlight=lovesources

and a link to a patch to development-sources-2.6.8-rc3

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=206155&highlight=

----------

## ck42

Ok....now see, this is where I'm getting all weirded out   :Confused: 

I'm not sure of what exactly is needed, as far as patches, for the kernel.  The other thread *seemed* to indicate that the love sources kernel was 'ready to go' and didn't need any patches.

When I tried to patch the kernel using the fbsplash patch, I got this:

/usr/src/linux

cat fbsplash-0.9-r2-2.6.8-rc3.patch | patch -p1

patching file Documentation/fb/00-INDEX

Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n]

Can you say exactly which patches are needed for the 2.6.8-rc2-love3 kernel?  

Also, not being very familiar with applying patches, I'm still getting konfoozed with the terminology.  When you say 'reverse' a patch, I'm assuming you mean to 'uninstall' a patch that has been applied already, correct?

Does the -R prompt from the above attempted patch mean to 'reverse' the patch instead of re-applying it?

As for the vesafb-tng patch:

/usr/src/linux

bzip2 -dc vesafb-tng-0.9-rc3-r3-2.6.8-rc1.patch.bz2 | patch -p1

patching file arch/i386/boot/video.S

Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n]

----------

## gatiba

I use love-2.6.8-rc2-love3 also...

How can i reverse the patches?

----------

## snekiepete

EDIT -- this has been added to the howto

this should work. 

download this (original patch)

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/fbsplash-0.9-2.6.8-rc1.patch

and this patch (new patch)

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/fbsplash-0.9-r2-2.6.8-rc1.patch

now this is the original patch from spock, the patch to love-sources could be a little different, but this is worth a try.

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat fbsplash-0.9-2.6.8-rc1.patch | patch -Rp1

```

then patch in the new patch:

```

# cat /path/to/fbsplash-0.9-r2-2.6.8-rc1.patch | patch -p1

```

when patching the new patch, it is possible (likely due to the np cpu sceduler patch) you will get a failed hunk at 133, or the sysctl file. Here you will have to manually patch 

```

# nano -w include/linux/sysctl.h

```

scroll down to where you see:

KERN_SCHED_TIMESLICE=66 (this is done by the np scheduler, other kernel sources may not have this line)

on the next line after that (or on anyline that =66 if you are using other sources)

Enter:

```
KERN_FBSPLASH=66, /* string: path to fbsplash helper */ 

```

save the file, rebuild the kernel and save to /boot.

```

# make clean bzImage modules modules_install

# mount /boot (if not already)

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/.......

```

I do not know if there are problems reversing with the patch from spock or if you'll need the exact one from the love-sources dev's. 

More than likely the next love will have the new patch, which should be soon.Last edited by snekiepete on Fri Aug 06, 2004 1:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gatiba

TX!  :Very Happy: 

I'll try it this evening!

----------

## Frodg

Yippee - Got it working.... it needed grub to have splash=silent  and Bob's your uncle

----------

## Frodg

A small but annoying issue

Everything works perfectly but at boot time I get this message several times at odd interval (paraphrased):

splash_util: error on loading libjpeg.so.62: cannot locate file - no such file or directory.

As it is just a warning message what does it mean if everything is working...?

I have looked for a cfg file for splash_utils that includes a reference to libjpeg but can't find one... Could it be a path issue ???

 and where would I change the reference to libjpeg to clear the error message ?

Any Ideas.....

----------

## ck42

I get a repeating /sbin/splash line 68 syntax error.    :Laughing: 

----------

## ck42

snekiepete:

In part 3.5, the line:

# rm /etc/splash/default 

I thought that 'default' was a directory (for some reason).  Using rm implies that 'default' is a file??  If so, what is in this file? and where should it be located?

I'm a little unclear as to WHAT the file and directory structure of all this should look like.  Can you/someone list what directories should exist, in the etc/splash path and what files are needed within each dir?

btw...I'm trying to set this up for the emergence theme @1280x1024.

----------

## snekiepete

 *ck42 wrote:*   

> snekiepete:
> 
> In part 3.5, the line:
> 
> # rm /etc/splash/default 
> ...

 

the "default" emergence theme does not have any other resolutions besides 1024x768. I have edited the how-to and added links to places to get themes. There is an emergence theme there, but it may be different than spocks?

/etc/splash/default should be a symbolic link, therefore no -r is needed.

     it should link to the theme you want to use, for example i have this:

```
bash-2.05b$ ls /etc/splash

default  emergence
```

where default is a symbolic link to emergence. I am not sure if this is necessary, but it makes it easier for me since I have not investigated changing and of the config files to point to a different theme name.

now the "emergence theme" is installed by emerge splashutils. It is setup correctly as far as file structure, if you want to use a different theme and resolution, you do this: (example shown is for a bootsplash theme copied over to run as a gensplash theme at 1280x1024)

1. Copy your theme to /etc/splash (let's call our theme ck42 and say that it resides in /etc/bootsplash/themes)

```
# cp -r /etc/bootsplash/themes/ck42 /etc/splash

# ls /etc/splash

default emergence ck42

# rm /etc/splash/default (this removes the symlink to emergence)

# ln -s /etc/splash/ck42 /etc/splash/default
```

ok with me so far? The rest is just making some minor changes to convert the bootsplash theme to gensplash theme:

2. 

```
# cp /etc/splash/default/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg /etc/splash/default/1280x1024.cfg

# gedit(or some-other-editor) /etc/splash/default/1280x1024.cfg

find these lines:

pic=/etc/bootsplash/themes/ck42/images/verbose-1024x768.png

silentpic=/etc/bootsplash/themes/ck42/images/silent-1024x768.jpg

and change them to

pic=/etc/splash/ck42/images/verbose-1024x768.png

silentpic=/etc/splash/ck42/images/silent-1024x768.jpg
```

then goto step 4 and five of the "Customizing your theme" section of the how to.Last edited by snekiepete on Sun Aug 08, 2004 1:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## snekiepete

Frogd

I remember having this error myself, but I can't remember how I fixed it. 

btw are you using splashutils-0.9-pre04-gentoo-r1

and 

fbsplash-0.9-r5-2.6.8-rc3.patch?

----------

## ck42

snekiepete:

Thanks for the clarification.

One thing that came up that I'm not sure is a prob or not though.

When doing:

# splash_geninitramfs -g /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz -r 1280x1024 default 

I get this results:

cpio: File ./img.cpio.gz grew, 131072 new bytes not copied

I'm going to reboot and try it out anyway but still want to confirm if that result is an issue or not.

----------

## snekiepete

this is not a problem, I get it too,  I don't quite understand what it means, but everything should work!

----------

## ck42

No worky.  Another question I keep forgetting to ask.

Does the verbose image HAVE to be a .png file format?

Strange that the silent splash is a .jpg but the other is a .png

I'll take a look again at the paths I've got setup.  I prolly typo'd somewhere.

----------

## snekiepete

it shouldn't matter what the format is for the pic.

make sure /boot is mounted.

make sure you changed the filenames accordingly in /etc/splash/default/1280x1024.cfg

----------

## ck42

Ok....looks like I'm getting somewhere now.  modified my menu.lst file with the kernel option: splash=verbose,theme:default

I assume the 'default' part is what points to the default dir symlinked to my theme dir.  I also just like starting in verbose mode.

NOW.

What I get is a blue OPAQUE screen that nearly fills the entire viewing area with white text giving me verbose boot info.  I can see the edges of the theme .jpg behind this blue window though....so the theme *is* being found and thrown up on the screen...it's just being covered up.

Any ideas what this blue window is or how I can change it to be transparent?

----------

## snekiepete

what theme are you using?

----------

## ck42

emergance

----------

## ck42

It wasn't mentioned in the instructions but is there a need to modify the kernel boot line in GRUB?

Here's my current line:

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage-2.6.8-rc2-love3 root=/dev/hda3 ro video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1280x1024-24@75 splash=verbose,theme:default

the video=.......... section was put there manually.

In trying to eliminate the blue opaque screen, I changed the line to:

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage-2.6.8-rc2-love3 root=/dev/hda3 ro splash=verbose,theme:default

With that, I get the full size fonts, but no more blue screen section....but also NO emergance splash.

----------

## snekiepete

I don't think I am getting what you are trying to say. 

You want verbose splash so you want to see the boot process messages right?

If you are using the latest version of splashutils, verbose is chosen by default,  therefore to get the silent boot image, you must have splash=silent in the grub line.

if you have splash=silent in you grub line you will see this image: (if you are not using the default emergence theme with the ebuild but the one from bootsplash)

http://www.bootsplash.de/files/themes/screenshots/Theme-Emergance-silent.png

if you have splash=verbose, you will see this:

http://www.bootsplash.de/files/themes/screenshots/Theme-Emergance-verbose-top.png

The instructions have a place to change the grub line right after step 3 which was pointed out by Frogd earlier.

----------

## ck42

"You want verbose splash so you want to see the boot process messages right?"

Correct.

"If you are using the latest version of splashutils, verbose is chosen by default, therefore to get the silent boot image, you must have splash=silent in the grub line."

Ok...so I can just leave out the 'splash=" section.  I think the same holds true for the 'theme=' setting.  If it's not there, it defaults to 'default' which is symlinked to my actual theme.

EDIT:

Got things working.  Took the shotgun approach and re-did everything.  Also notifed that my grub initrd was 1280x1024.  Set it all up for 1024 mode and just gave up trying to get the gensplash working @ 1280.

I'm happy with it for now.   :Cool: 

----------

## snekiepete

It sounds like you are still trying to use the emergence theme packaged with the splashutils package, this theme is only made for 1024x768 and therefore will not work unless you do some fiddling with the pics in gimp to get them to 1280x1024 and then you have to change some stuff in the .cfg file to comply with the changed screen resolutions.

I have modded a theme from 1280x1024 to 1400x1050 so it's not too hard, but it also may be easier to find a theme that has your desired resolution, resize the emergence pics in gimp and exchange them with the pics in the other theme......etc.....

----------

## ck42

snekiepete:

Well....in any case, it works for me....for now   :Wink: 

thnx for the help in getting this thing finally working.

----------

## blackwhite

the author also have a howto.

gensplash-in-10-easy-steps.php

I did by following this Howto. But now the system always comes with this error,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> can't open /dev/fb0
> 
> can't open /dev/fbsplash

 

this following is my config related to FB:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_FB=y
> 
> # CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set
> 
> # CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set
> ...

 

Is this config correct?

I have patched the kernel correctly, and compile it with no errors. I use the development sources.

Thank a lot for your help.

----------

## jj11888

look in the output of `dmesg`, and try to get framebuffer working without using fbsplash at first (e.g., my video card (i810) doesn't support vesa or vesafb, so i had to use another driver and mess with the settings alot to get framebuffer working the way i want)

----------

## cato`

I too get can't open /dev/fbsplash.

I even get this error when I boot another kernel. Any suggestions?

#edit: never mind, I emerge -C the spashthings and it worked....

----------

## snekiepete

blackwhite

does your kernel have the vesafb-tng patch?

----------

## blackwhite

 *snekiepete wrote:*   

> blackwhite
> 
> does your kernel have the vesafb-tng patch?

 

No. Do you think I must patch kernel with vesafb-tng patch first. I will try. Thanks a lot.

----------

## snekiepete

blackwhite,

I cannot confirm that for sure, however since they are both written by the same dev, i would suggest it......

----------

## blackwhite

 *snekiepete wrote:*   

> blackwhite,
> 
> I cannot confirm that for sure, however since they are both written by the same dev, i would suggest it......

 

I can patch that two patches successfully.

I did it, it seems working. But the screen is messed up. And the system stoped.I am still trying.

If I use love-sources, I fail on emerging splashutils.Very weird.

----------

## sebgarden

I have the following repeated errors at boot:

```

/sbin/splash: line29: fbset: command not found

/sbin/splash_util: cannot open libjpeg.so.62: no such file or directory

```

I don't know exactly what the problem is. Here are the permissions of /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62*:

lrwxrwxrwx libjpeg.so.62 -> libjpeg.so.62.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x libjpeg.so.62.0.0

Maybe /sbin/splash is searching libjpeg.so in /lib ?

Also, I don't know what this command fbset should be. I have fbgrab installed, which provides fbset but, on one hand splashutils is not supposed to depend on it and on the other hand, it *IS* installed. So I don't know here what's wrong.

I also noticed some strange message in dmesg:

```

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 vesafb: NVidia Corporation, NV11 (GeForce2) Board, Chip Rev B2 (OEM: NVidia)

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:c810

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cc855, set palette = c00cc8da

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d00

3 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 vesafb: hardware doesn't support DCC transfers

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xd080a000, size 16384k

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 Simple Boot Flag at 0x37 set to 0x1

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 audit(1092432682.276:0): initialized

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 Coda Kernel/Venus communications, v6.0.0, coda@cs.cmu.edu

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 NTFS driver 2.1.15 [Flags: R/O].

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 udf: registering filesystem

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 SGI XFS with no debug enabled

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 Initializing Cryptographic API

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT2] (battery present)

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2, 8 throttling states)

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'default'

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 agpgart: Detected an Intel i815 Chipset, but could not find the secondary device.

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 agpgart: Detected an Intel i815 Chipset.

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xec000000

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Aug 13 21:32:13 idk-002c307 ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

```

Was does it mean "hardware doesn't support DCC transfers" ? And why my monitor limits rate are all zero.

The framebuffer is working, I get the first vc running the emergence initrd image but wingy is still not working: when I swith to the qingy vc, then I'm neither able to log in nor to switch to another vc. But that's another problem ... 2.6.8-rc4-nitro1 maybe ?  :Laughing: 

Sébastien

----------

## snekiepete

I would give the new nitro a try, since there is no pathcing or unpatching that needs to be done. Also, if you are still having problem , could you post your grub line?

----------

## sebgarden

Well, here you go:

```

title=2.6.8-rc4-nitro1 cfq

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.8-rc4-nitro1 root=309 speedstep_coppermine=1 video=vesa:ywrap

,mtrr,1024x768-32@60 elevator=cfq splash=verbose

initrd=/initrd-1024x768

```

This kernel is running fine otherwise.

----------

## snekiepete

try changing this part:

```
video=vesa
```

to 

```
video=vesafb
```

and you don't need the initrd line......

----------

## AlterEgo

I am running sys-apps/baselayout-1.10.3. 

And the consolefonts-scripts produce no errors and actually work.

After I emerge media-gfx/splashutils-0.9_pre05, the consolefont runscript fails: "putfont: PIO_FONT: Invalid argument". 

The setting of the consolefont also fails.

kernel 2.6.8.1

fbsplash-0.9-r5-2.6.8-rc3.patch

splashutils-0.9-pre05-gentoo.tar.bz2

Anyone else with the same experience? Which runscripts are modified?

----------

## sebgarden

With vesa driver:

just got the few errors beyond.

With vesafb drivers:

got the same errors with the initscripts as alterego: I can still run X but most of the init scripts are messed up, no eth0, no rc.conf, no udev, no hotplug (plugged my external firewire harddrive but it is not detected) + the computer hardlocked on reboot before grub and the time had changed after a proper reboot. The only benefit with this driver is the progress bar during the boot process.

Besides, I'm using gcc-3.4.1, nptl ... don't know which of these factors should be involved.

----------

## Jakub

I just wanted to let people who have problems compiling splashutils know that it is essential to

```

make

```

or

```

make bzimage

```

before you

```

emerge splashutils

```

So remember not to omit this step (5) in this great howto written by spock: http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/gensplash-in-10-easy-steps.php

----------

## Jakub

Also, if you are getting messages during boot like 'can't open /dev/fb0' or 'can't open /dev/fbsplash', make sure you compiled the vesafb driver statically (i.e. not as a module):

```

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

```

Gensplash can be used with the 2.6.8-gentoo kernel after editing manually the sysctl.h file mentioned earlier in this thread (the 1315_alpha-sysctl-uac.patch seems to break the fbsplash patch) and the drivers/char/keyboard.c file (the line:

```

#include "../video/fbsplash.h"

```

gets rejected due to one of the gentoo patches - 4905_speakup-20040618.patch, just add the above line to keyboard.c manually).

EDIT: The above applies to the fbsplash-0.9-r5-2.6.8-rc3.patch.

----------

## tts

Hi there,

After unemerged bootsplash, applied fbsplash-0.9-r5-2.6.8-rc3.patch and vesafb-tng-0.9-rc3-r4-2.6.8-rc1.patch to my gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8 kernel, then I followed every step at

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/gensplash-in-10-easy-steps.php

using

splashutils-0.9-pre05-gentoo.tar.bz2

but I always get a Oops at boot time as long as I put splash=silent or splash =verbose into my grub.conf --- without splash, the system boots smoothly ...

Is there anyone else has the same problem like me? or can anybody shed me  a light on this? :Rolling Eyes: 

Thanks and have a nice day!

----------

## Jakub

As I wrote, you have to edit two files manually (sysctl.h and keyboard.c) or wait for spock to release a new version. I could send you a combined patch (spock's vesafb + gensplash) which applies cleanly on 2.6.8-gentoo, if you wish. Assuming that your oopses are related to that.

----------

## tts

 *Jakub wrote:*   

> As I wrote, you have to edit two files manually (sysctl.h and keyboard.c) or wait for spock to release a new version. I could send you a combined patch (spock's vesafb + gensplash) which applies cleanly on 2.6.8-gentoo, if you wish. Assuming that your oopses are related to that.

 

Thanks for your quick reply but I believe I've corrected the patch error from .rej file, it seemed not that much complicated ... but I'd like try your combined patch if you can send it to me.

The oops complained "unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address d9a4904b" and then halt, but I don't know how it relates to the splash stuff.

Thanks again for your kindness^_^Last edited by tts on Mon Aug 16, 2004 2:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lokojones

Hi... Im just new to love-sources, and im a bit confused with setting up this...

I used before bootsplash in gentoo-dev-sources and now i've got 2.6.8-rc4-love1.. I decided to use gensplash, because I couldnt get silent work with bootsplsh, so I followed the guide.. with some problems and a bit of confusion till I ended it..

Now I'm able to boot with the splash screen, but after some seconds, during boot-time, it changes to verbose (normal, since it's a terminal from where I could login), but this mode doesnt work fine.. the text appears and dissapears if I write, and its all messed up.. the only thing that I see correctly are the borders from the image.. I dont think it a theme question, because it happens in 2 different themes (one 1280x1024 and the other 1024x768)

Here is my grub kernel loading line:

```
kernel /kernel-2.6.8-rc4-love1 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-24@75 splash=verbose,theme:default

```

i've also tried:

```
kernel /kernel-2.6.8 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-16@60 splash=silent,theme:default

```

Does anyone know what this is?

PD: Could it be any of the patched..? I'm not sure if I patched everything OK..

----------

## snekiepete

I am not sure about why the text would be displayed improperly, but i do have some info about the mode switching from silent to verbose, the default is for this to occur if there are any errors or warnings in the boot process. You can trun this option off in /etc/conf.d/splash

----------

## maxheadroom

Just an FYI for anyone reading - emerge splashutils will fail if you've used the koutput feature while building your kernel.

Also, how do you set the background on more than the 1st VC. /etc/init.d/bootsplash used to handle that, but obviously this doesn't work anymore.

----------

## lokojones

it should be able to be done with /etc/conf.d/splash config file, theres a commented line for this... But it doesnt seem to work for me... anyway, I found here how to change boot, reboot and shutdown messages... nice  :Smile: 

----------

## tts

I don't know if anyone else here met this kind of problem, everytime I run:

splash_geninitramfs -g /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz -r 1024x768 default

I got a initramfs_data.cpio.gz with different size, but I didn't change anything, is it normal ?

And still, my system got oops whenever I put splash=silent or splash=verbose into my grub.conf. I even tried Jakub's combined patch(again, thank you Jakub), and also tried splashutils-0.9-pre06-gentoo, but same result, no success.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Edit: The oops problem was resolved(not really) by changing video=vesafb to video=vesafb-tng in grub.conf.  but the weird thing is I always get a 8bit color depth by default. and if I change it using fbset to 24bit, then the console will get messed up---oops again! Now, I'm going back to 2.6.7 with bootsplash, till gensplash really gets ready!Last edited by tts on Tue Aug 17, 2004 7:16 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## snekiepete

I have noticeed this to appear, it seems normal

----------

## Illissius

dmesg says this:

```
vesafb: NVidia Corporation, NV28 Board, Chip Rev A0 (OEM: NVidia)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:def0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = b00cdf35, set palette = b00cdfba

vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03

vesafb: hardware doesn't support DCC transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: mode 1024x76816bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1024x76816bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1024x76816bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1024x76816bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1024x76816bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1024x76816bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1024x76816bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1024x76816bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1024x76816bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1153x86416bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1280x96016bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1280x96016bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1280x102416bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1280x102416bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1280x102416bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1600x120016bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1600x120016bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1600x120016bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1600x120016bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1600x120016bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1792x134416bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1792x134416bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1856x139216bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1856x139216bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1920x144016bpp not found

vesafb: no matching VBE mode found

vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -22

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xb00a0000

fb0: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device
```

I notice someone else has this same problem. I have an MSI GF4 Ti4200-8x VTD 128MB. All the relevant options in the kernel are on, and not as modules. If enable the bootlogo, that works; if I don't, it just boots up normally as if there were no splashscreen stuff configured at all. I'm using 2.6.8.1-nitro1. Here's the grub.conf entry:

```
title=Gentoo, nitro-sources

root (hd0,8)

kernel /nitro-sources-kernel root=/dev/hda10 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@85 splash=verbose
```

(for the dmesg snippet above I manually edited the line to 16bpp, but it does the same thing if I choose 32 except it replaces 16 with 32 in all the 'not found' messages)

What could the problem be?

----------

## yngwin

I'm using kernel 2.6.8.1-xx1 which has the necessary patches, but on trying to emerge splashutils-0.9_pre06 I get:

```
install -D fbtruetype.static /var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre06/image//sbin/fbtruetype.static

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre06/work/miscsplashutils-0.1.1/fbtruetype'

  CC      kernel/splash_kernel.o

In file included from splash_kernel.c:18:

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre06/work/splashutils-0.9-pre06/linux/include/linux/fb.h:305: error: field `modelist' has incomplete type

make: *** [kernel/splash_kernel.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/splashutils-0.9_pre06 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 51, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)
```

Any idea how I could solve this?

----------

## snekiepete

 *yngwin wrote:*   

> I'm using kernel 2.6.8.1-xx1 which has the necessary patches, but on trying to emerge splashutils-0.9_pre06 I get:
> 
> ```
> install -D fbtruetype.static /var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre06/image//sbin/fbtruetype.static
> 
> ...

 

I am having the same problem as well, but with the 2.6.8.1-mm1 kernel. I have removed some things from the -mm patchset that I think are the culprit, and I am compiling now. 

btw, does xx-sources patch to -mm?

----------

## discostu

 *yngwin wrote:*   

> I'm using kernel 2.6.8.1-xx1 which has the necessary patches, but on trying to emerge splashutils-0.9_pre06 I get:
> 
> ```
> install -D fbtruetype.static /var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre06/image//sbin/fbtruetype.static
> 
> ...

 

I also have the same problem with 2.6.8-rc4-mm1. I first tried it without the fbsplash-0.9-r5-2.6.8-rc3.patch (I saw no rc4 patch available), but it gave me a message that I needed a patch before emerging splashutils. Then I applied that patch and now I get the same errors.

----------

## Illissius

I am getting the impression that my video BIOS doesn't have the correct information (or doesn't have any at all), which is why the log says things like 0Hz max refresh, and can't find any modes to use. Is this possible? Furthermore, if it is, is it possible to force a specific setting somehow whether or not the video card approves of it?

----------

## ashtophet

here a weird trouble (using silent splashing)... when rebooting everything works fine, but when booting not (normal boot screen)... kernel gentoo-dev-2.6.8-r1, latest gensplash...

----------

## Illissius

According to the vesafb-tng website, this is indeed an isssue with the video BIOS. <expletives>

 *Quote:*   

> vesafb-tng::BIOSes
> 
> It has been reported that vesafb-tng doesn't work very well with nVidia 5900 boards. A user (nick: Danone) has reported to me that it is possible to make the board more cooperative by editing its BIOS. He has put a sample edited BIOS image on http://www.f-mt.de/linux/vfb/nvhack/ and asked for feedback if anyone decides to use it. You can contact him on ICQ, his UIN is 101509990. Note that messing with your BIOS is a risky procedure (at least far more risky than just trying vesaf-tng ) and I have no way of checking that this BIOS image will actually work. Don't try to do that if you aren't absolutely sure what you are doing. Ask Danone for help if you feel like trying it out.

 

Guess I'm be looking for alternate BIOSes for my Ti4200...  :Sad: 

----------

## Headrush

Ok, I am using the gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r1 which has the vesafb-ng and fbsplash already included.

I compiled the splashutils in portage, (pre6) and got everything working OK. (I think)

I did:

```

splash_geninitramfs -g /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz -r 1280x1024 default
```

My grub.conf has:

```
kernel (hd1,1)/boot/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hde2 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@60 splash=silent

```

When I reboot I get about a page and a half of kernel text messages and then it switches to the framebuffer screen.

Is this normal or should it startup at framebuffer like bootsplash?

Any ideas or similiar problems?

----------

## count_zero

I have kind of the opposite problem...I just installed gensplash and I get the silent splash screen for awhile, and then it switches to the framebuffer for the second half of the init messages before login.  

Also, I seem to have framebuffer only on virtual console 1...when I switch to vc2 I get the regular black screen login.

----------

## lokojones

count_zero.. you should have read before posting.. there is the anser for that at this thread, anyway.. 

```
nano -w /etc/conf.d/splash

```

at the last line, change "yes" to "no"

----------

## lokojones

jubenvi, its normal since u use vesafb-tng from spock... its a nice patch but with normal vesafb, changing the mode with the "vga" did it well

u still can use normal vesafb if u want with fbsplash, but vesafb-tng is better, it allows much more framebuffer modes

----------

## MasterMind

I have a question.. How to enable the Progress bar while booting and how to use other theme (not emergance)? For example I want to use this theme:

http://www.bootsplash.de/files/themes/screenshots/Theme-AquaMatrix-verbose-top.png

http://www.bootsplash.de/files/themes/Theme-AquaMatrix.tar.bz2

I tried the way it's described in the HOW-TO, but didn't worked!! Then I tried using the same cfg files but emergance's pictures. It worked. But I don't want Emergance  :Very Happy: 

Evry kind of help will be apriciated.

----------

## snekiepete

you have to have the same file structure as the emergenct theme.

first put your theme in /etc/splash

then link you theme to "default" with a symbolic link.

```

ln -s /etc/splash/yourtheme /etc/splash/default
```

then move the appropriate bootsplash-.cfg file to the appropriate place (/etc/splash/default)

```

cp /etc/splash/default/config/bootsplash-resolution.cfg /etc/splash/default/resolution.cfg
```

notice that you drop the "bootsplash" part of the filename, so for example:

bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg should be 

copied as 1280x1024.cfg nd it is copied to /etc/splash/default

then change the config so that it points to the right pictures

```
nano -w /etc/splash/default/resolution.cfg
```

your pics are now located in /etc/splash/*themeyouwant*/images/*picsyouwant*

instead of /etc/bootsplash/images.............

you then have to run the splash_geninitramfs command (change the resolution to your res.)

cd to /usr/src/linux

make bzImage

mount /boot

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/.............

----------

## MasterMind

Another question. What do I do with jpeg= Change it into pic=?

The new 1024x768.cfg looks like this:

```
# This is the configuration file for the 1024x768 bootsplash picture.

# This file is necessary to specify the coordinates of the text box on the

# splash screen.

# Created by polachok(polachok@narod.ru) from Mandrake Linux theme v.3

# Visit http://www.polachok.spb.ru for new version

version=3

# should the picture be displayed?

state=1

# fgcolor is the text forground color.

# bgcolor is the text background (i.e. transparent) color.

fgcolor=7

bgcolor=0

# (tx, ty) are the (x, y) coordinates of the text window in pixels.

# tw/th is the width/height of the text window in pixels.

tx=40

ty=50

tw=944

th=632

# ttf message output parameters

text_x=200

text_y=430

text_size=20

text_color=0xeef4ff

# name of the picture file (full path recommended)

jpeg=/etc/splash/AquaMatrix/images/bootsplash-1024x768.jpg

silentjpeg=/etc/splash/AquaMatrix/images/silent-1024x768.jpg

progress_enable=0

# background

box silent noover 200 465 824 485 #04045498

box silent inter 200 466 200 484 #eeeeee #eeeeee #21449c #21449c

box silent       200 466 824 484 #eeeeee #eeeeee #21449c #21449c

# black border

box silent         200 485 824 485 #889499

box silent         200 465 824 465 #313234

box silent         200 465 200 485 #313234

box silent         824 465 824 485 #889499

# text box (left, top)

box     35 50  35 695 #313234

box     36  50 985 50 #313234

# (right, bottom)

box     985 51 985 695 #889499

box     36 695 985 695 #889499

# box itself

box noover 36 51 984 694 #01176398

overpaintok=1
```

I hope i don't sound like a retard  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Headrush

lokojones says: 

```

jubenvi, its normal since u use vesafb-tng from spock... its a nice patch but with normal vesafb, changing the mode with the "vga" did it well
```

Are you saying that if I use the normal vesafb instead of the spock vesafb-tng, that I will get the framebuffer sooner? Will everything else work the same? Still works with gensplash?

I can live without the different refresh rates and such.

----------

## snekiepete

[quote"MasterMind"]Another question. What do I do with jpeg= Change it into pic=?

The new 1024x768.cfg looks like this:[/quote]

it looks right

[quote"MasterMind"]I hope i don't sound like a retard  :Very Happy: [/quote]

no not really   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MasterMind

O something more... How to enable Loading Progress bar and how to expand bootsplash to all terminals?

----------

## MasterMind

I have to tell you something... It doesn't work  :Sad: 

I installed splashutils like it says. But I didn't patch it, just installed. And I use gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r1 kernel (it is allredy patched..)

----------

## lokojones

yes, it should start with your default framebuffer resolution, at least sooner than with vesafb-tng...

And I want to know to how to expand it to all terminals, because uncommenting in /etc/conf.d/splash the line

```
SPLASH_TTYS="0 1 2 3 4 5"

```

doesnt work for me...

----------

## HermanR

I just got gensplash/fbsplash working with gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r1. Great!

Just a question: What do I have to do when I change to a new kernel. Does everything has to be done anew? The kernel patches are in gentoo-dev-sources now, but do I need to re-emerge splashutils and do 

```
splash_geninitramfs -v -g /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz -r 1024x768 emergence
```

 again?

I couldn't find this in the docs and howto's. Thanks.

----------

## snekiepete

 *HermanR wrote:*   

> I just got gensplash/fbsplash working with gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r1. Great!
> 
> Just a question: What do I have to do when I change to a new kernel. Does everything has to be done anew? The kernel patches are in gentoo-dev-sources now, but do I need to re-emerge splashutils and do 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

when you change to a new kernel, just run the command you typed before you make your bzImage.

----------

## aslocum

ok i got rid of those splash and splash_utils errors:

the reason is that 'splash' will be called BEFORE the mounting.. so if you have /usr on another partition you will get the errors!

cp /usr/bin/fbset /sbin 

cp /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62 /lib

cp /usr/lib/libpng.so.3 /lib

edit the /sbin/splash: 

line 31: res=`/sbin/fbset | grep "^mode" | sed -r 's/mode "([0-9]+x[0-9]+).*/\1/'`

but i have another issue running the newest love (2.6.8-love2_rc4-r2) and ati radeon 9700pro:

screenie

the boot process starts black and the lines are 'clearing' the picture...ok i can live with that. 

but at the end of boot and switching back to console it ends up this screenie.

i have tried many boot args.. my current are:

kernel=(hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.8-love2_rc4-r2 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,mttr,1280x1024-16@60 splash=verbose,theme:my

any help ?

----------

## eross

any idea on how to get this working with lilo?

ii'm using devsources2.6.8r1 (patch included), frame buffer is on:

```
vesafb: framebuffer at 0xb0000000, mapped to 0xd8809000, size 16384k
```

this is how kernel is recieving the lilo "append" (from dmesg):

```
Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=343 video=vesafb:yrwap,pmipal,1024x768-32@75 splash=silent,theme:emergence
```

this is my lilo.conf

```
boot=/dev/hdb

prompt

delay=15

vga=792

default=gentoo

image=/boot/vmlinuz

  label=gentoo

  read-only

  root=/dev/hdb3

  append="video=vesafb:yrwap,pmipal,1024x768-32@75 splash=silent,theme:emergenc$
```

though nothing is showed while booting, nothing at all, just like a normal boot.

any tips?   :Shocked: 

i'm kinda lost here

----------

## snekiepete

 *Quote:*   

>  append="video=vesafb:yrwap,pmipal,1024x768-32@75 splash=silent,theme:emergenc$

 

there are some spelling errors here that may be affecting your progress.....

change yrwap to ywrap and emergenc$ to emergence

I dont't think that the theme:emergence is totally necessary since it is the default. You might even want to try taking that out or changing it to theme:default

----------

## lokojones

aslocum, I've got the same problem here... silent works fine, but with verbose I get the same as u... Only with love sources, with gentoo-dev-sources I dont get that problem..

----------

## jguc

I used the instructions: http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/gensplash-in-10-easy-steps.php,  but I get an error.

My kernel config:

```
#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024-768@85"

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

```

Error:

```
...

Kernel command line: ro root=/dev/hdb3 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@85 splash=silent,theme:emergence

fbsplash: silent

fbsplash: theme emergence

...

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV34 Board - p162-1n , Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:dfe0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00ce016, set palette = c00ce080

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 150 Hz, hf = 70 kHz, clk = 2550 MHz

vesafb: mode 1024x76832bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1024x76832bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1024x76832bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1024x76832bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1024x76832bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1024x76832bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1024x76832bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1024x76832bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1024x76832bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1153x86432bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1280x96032bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1280x102432bpp not found

vesafb: no matching VBE mode found

vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -22

...
```

My kernel: 2.6.8-gentoo-r1

----------

## Illissius

Shouldn't CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE be 1024x768@85?

Otherwise that is eerily similar to the errors I'm having, except in my case it also says it doesn't support DCC transfers and lists all the refreshes as 0Hz max. Have you tried it at 16bpp?

----------

## jguc

 *HermanR wrote:*   

> I just got gensplash/fbsplash working with gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r1. Great!
> 
> Just a question: What do I have to do when I change to a new kernel. Does everything has to be done anew? The kernel patches are in gentoo-dev-sources now, but do I need to re-emerge splashutils and do 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Can you send you grub and kernel config? I'm still trying to configure the same kernel with gensplash.

----------

## jguc

 *Illissius wrote:*   

> Shouldn't CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE be 1024x768@85?
> 
> Otherwise that is eerily similar to the errors I'm having, except in my case it also says it doesn't support DCC transfers and lists all the refreshes as 0Hz max. Have you tried it at 16bpp?

 

It doesn't work with 16bpp, 32bpp, 60Hz, 70Hz... nothing

----------

## lokojones

That shouldnt affect if other res specified, I think.. have u tried setting other resolutions? what says "ls /etc/splash/emergence"? It could be that you havent set up your 1024x768.cfg..

anyway, not sure  :Sad: 

----------

## Paranoid

Thanks aslocum for figuring out the errors-works great!

----------

## raid517

Is anybodty still watching this thread? If so can you tell me why when I get to this part

```
splash_geninitramfs -g /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz -r 1024x768 default
```

I just get an output saying:

```
plash_geninitramfs -g /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz -r 1024x768 default

Warning: config file for theme 'default', resolution 1024x768 does not exist!
```

Where exactly is it looking for it? My config file is located at:

```
/etc/splash/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg
```

I have edited my config file to point to my desired images at :

```
/etc/splash/images
```

I have patched and built my kernel as per the recomendations.

The instructions appear to be a little incomplete as to where to place the config files so that they can be incorporated into the compressed rom image.

Other than this I have no issues to report so far.

Thanks for the input.

GJ

----------

## count_zero

I believe that you need to make a symlink, "default" in /etc/splash/ and make it point to the directory where you're keeping your config file. i.e.,

```
unlink /etc/splash/default

ln -s /etc/splash/config /etc/splash/default
```

in your case.  You also need to rename your config file to "1024x768.cfg"

----------

## iverson0881

I'm having a strange problem. The splash works correctly under verbose and silent but only when restarting. Upon startup it doesn't show any FBsplash images and just the plain black. One thing I noticed is that it says:

```

dmesg | grep fbsplash

fbsplash: silent

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'default'
```

The console 0 is throwing me off. 

My kernel is enabled properly and it explains itself upon restarting since it works. 

Thanks

Oh yeah here is my grub.conf

```

  GNU nano 1.3.2                                                          File: grub.conf

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.8-r1

root (hd0,1)

kernel=/vmlinuz-2.6.8-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@75 splash=silent hdc=ide-cd devfs=nomount

initrd=/boot/fb_splash-emergence-1280x1024

title=Windows XP SP2

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

```

----------

## count_zero

Did you run splash_geninitramfs and make bzImage?  If so, you don't need the initrd in your /boot or grub.conf.  I'll bet you did the old "splash" command.  Check out the first post in this thread for more info.

----------

## iverson0881

Well it works now. I added "theme:emergence" into the kernel line and it works now. Is this still proper? It works though

----------

## Headrush

I am thoroughly confused by the change to gensplash and have a few questions  that might help others too.

1) In the latest gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.8-r1), you can select vesafb or vesafb-tng. Am I right in thinking that they both provide framebuffer support but vesafb-tng provides new features like setting refresh rates?

2) Both bootsplash and gensplash provide graphic bootup screens using the framebuffer?

3) Gensplash is the new direction for bootup splash screens in Gentoo and is the only one provided in the latest gentoo-dev-sources. Gensplash requires vesafb-tng support to work?

I have recompiled my kernel and made the new bzImage and modified my grub.conf.

```

title Gentoo Linux Test

kernel (hd1,1)/boot/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hde2 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@60 splash=silent

```

When I restart, I get a page of so of textual kernel messages, then the Emergence boot theme appears (silent) and seems to work. After a few lines it switches to verbose mode, but I believe that is mentioned already in this forum. So it seems to work.

On the vesafb-tng site, http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/, it says that NVIDIA 5900 boards have a BIOS problem and might not work well.

4) Would this be the cause of my system showing text messages first before switching to framebuffer?  (NVidia 5900)

5) If the above is true, and Gensplash will be used instead of bootsplash in future gentoo-dev-sources, does this mean all us Nvidia 5900 are screwed without trying a risky BIOS upgrade?

6) Does anyone with a Nvidia 5900 have gensplash working perfectly?

7) Can I use gensplash with vesafb instead of vesafb-tng if I just want the same old appearance of bootsplash? And, can you use vesafb-tng with bootsplash instead of gensplash?

I know I can add bootsplash support back in this kernel, but this may become harder with future kernels and would like to stick with want the Gentoo standards will be.

ANy help appreciated.Last edited by Headrush on Sun Aug 22, 2004 3:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## raid517

OK thanks for the input, but I officially don't get it now

If I followed the guide and insert the line in grub as foolows as describes (adapted for my prefered configuration)

```
kernel /2.6.8.1-test3 root=/dev/hda2 elevator=cfq video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@85 splash=silent
```

I get no frambuffer and no splash.

If I change this slightly (after reading around) to:

```
kernel (hd0,1)/boot/kernel-2.6.8.1-test3 root=/dev/hda2 elevator=cfq video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768 vga=0x317 splash=silent
```

I at least get a framebuffer wiith a tux logo, but I don't get a bootsplash.

Possibly the above line might seem a little random, but I didn't want to seem as if I hadn't tried various thing or tried reading elsewhere before asking.

But anyway, just to clarify, my configuration file (as far as I'm aware having followed the instructions here pretty exactly) is located at /etc/splash/config and is now called 1024x768.cfg.

a dir of this directory on the command line gives:

```
1024x768.cfg  bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg.bak

bootsplash-1024x768.cfg.bak  bootsplash-800x600.cfg.bak
```

The other configuration files have been renamed here to prevent possible system confusion.

The actual images for my splash theme are located at:

/etc/splash/images

The output of dir from this directory gives:

```
root@2[images]# dir

bootsplash-1024x768.jpg   bootsplash-800x600.jpg  silent-1280x1024.jpg

bootsplash-1280x1024.jpg  silent-1024x768.jpg     silent-800x600.jpg
```

The actual configuration file I am using (or attempting to use) at /etc/splash/config/1024x768.cfg reads as follows:

```
# This is a bootsplash configuration file for 

# theme SuSE, resolution 1024x768. See

# ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash for

# more information. Comments are welcome by stepan@suse.de

# config file version

version=3

# should the picture be displayed?

state=1

# fgcolor is the text forground color.

# bgcolor is the text background (i.e. transparent) color.

fgcolor=7

bgcolor=0

# (tx, ty) are the (x, y) coordinates of the text window in pixels.

# tw/th is the width/height of the text window in pixels.

tx=25

ty=28 

tw=979

th=691

# ttf message output parameters

text_x=204

text_y=544

text_size=26

text_color=0xeef4ff

# name of the picture file (full path recommended)

/etc/splash/images/bootsplash-1024x768.jpg

silentjpeg=/etc/splash/images/silent-1280x1024.jpg

progress_enable=1

# background

box silent noover  204 582 820 612 #04045498

box silent inter 204 583 204 611 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

box silent       204 583 820 611 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

# black border

box silent         204 582 820 582 #313234

box silent         204 612 820 612 #eef4ff

box silent         204 582 204 612 #313234

box silent         820 582 820 612 #eef4ff

# text box (left, top)

box     19 19  19 720 #313234

box     19 19 1005 19 #313234

# (right, bottom)

box     1005 19 1005 720 #eef4ff

box     19 720 1005 720 #eef4ff

# box itself

box noover 20 20 1004 719 #04045498

overpaintok=1
```

Dmesg gives the following output:

```
vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xe0808000, size 3072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=9

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:57b3

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c5847, set palette = c00c5893

vesafb: pmi: ports = b010 b016 b054 b038 b03c b05c b000 b004 b0b0 b0b2 b0b4

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1536

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device
```

And:

```
fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'default'
```

When issuing the command to build my initramfs I did the following:

```
splash_geninitramfs -g /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz -r 1024x768 defaulcd /usr/src/linux

make bzImage

mount /boot 

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/YOUR-BZIMAGE-NAME 
```

So the question is, where am I going wrong

I compiled my kernel with vesa frambuffer support, I removed all other options beyond the vesa framebuffer driver, I selected framebuffer console support and  support for frambuffer splash, I also chose support for intrid compressed rom file systems and CramFs support. AFAIK I have done everything correctly on the kernel side.

I tried just using the love source and the nitro sources, but the first wouldn't boot and the second just wouldn't compile. So it looks like that is out of the window. It's a bit too much 'experimentation' for my tastes anyway.

The question is, where am I going wrong?

Any input would be welcome.

GJ

----------

## Headrush

Raid517,

I think you need video=vesafb-tng to use the new gensplash.

When you have video=vesafb, you are using the older framebuffer support which uses the vga= syntax. You get nothing after the logo appears because you no longer have bootsplash but gensplash.

----------

## raid517

Ok, so I remove the vga=line?  I'll give it a go. thanks. One other thing I don't get is here where the autor specifies 1400x1050-32@85 

I though specifying the colour depth and the refresh rate wasn't possible using the ordianry vesa drivers? I mean does the patching suggested here allow this? What is this saying anyway? That he is using a depth of 32bits @85Hz?

I thought the maximum depth for the normal FB drivers was 16?

GJLast edited by raid517 on Sun Aug 22, 2004 3:13 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lokojones

 *Quote:*   

> 1) In the latest gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.8-r1), you can select vesafb or vesafb-tng. Am I right in thinking that they both provide framebuffer support but vesafb-tng provides new features like setting refresh rates? 
> 
> 

 

Yes, you're right. With vesa-tng, you use "video" insted of "vga" in the kernel command line

 *Quote:*   

> 2) Both bootsplash and gensplash provide graphic bootup screens using the framebuffer? 
> 
> 

 

Yes, spock was the manteiner for bootsplash, and he decided not to do it anymore, putting instead of bootsplash his gensplash... It works better for gentoo, and it solves some problems (with bootsplash, silent boot didnt work for much people, for example)

 *Quote:*   

> 3) Gensplash is the new direction for bootup splash screens in Gentoo and is the only one provided in the latest gentoo-dev-sources. Gensplash requires vesafb-tng support to work? 

 

No, it doesnt requiere vesafb-tng to work, vesafb-tng is just another work from spock to set higher refresh rates and other things.

 *Quote:*   

> When I restart, I get a page of so of textual kernel messages, then the Emergence boot theme appears (silent) and seems to work. After a few lines it switches to verbose mode, but I believe that is mentioned already in this forum. So it seems to work. 
> 
> 

 

That could be because of vesafb-tng.. not sure why, but a screen without framebuffer (default resolution) appear with some lines, and then it switches to bootsplash themes.. with normal vesafb the lines appear with your framebuffer resolution, but u dont have spock's improvements. Nothing of that should be related with having a 5900 I think.. It happens to me with a GeForce4 MX440

 *Quote:*   

> 7) Can I use gensplash with vesafb instead of vesafb-tng if I jsut want the same old appearance of bootsplash? 
> 
> 

 

What old appearence?

----------

## lokojones

raid517, vesafb-tng allows that. It is alredy in gentoo-dev-sources-r1, u will not need to patch it manually. Same for gensplash

----------

## Headrush

Thanks for the help Lokojones.

So to summarize, if I had vesafb support and bootsplash working properly before, I should be able to stay with vesafb (not vesafb-tng), and make the switch to gensplash and my graphic boot screens should work the same?

So in grub.conf I should use vga= if I stay with vesafb and not vesafb-tng support?

When I used bootsplash I had an initial ramdisk support (initrd=). So If I use gensplash I don't use this and use:

```

splash_geninitramfs -g /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz -r 1024x768 default
```

to add the framebuffer picture/theme to the kernel image?

----------

## raid517

Ok well I have a small dilema I am trying to patch a friend's PC who isn't connected to the net at home. Is there somewhere I can tell him download (from work) a completed set of the latest gentoo development sources, or any sources (exept love and nitro) that include all the patches that he needs to set this up?

He lives quite a distance from me so it's not so simple as me getting them ad just taking them over there.

The thing is I'm not sure how well all this patching has gone.

I tried following the guide (so I could tell him what to do) but the original patch  http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/fbsplash-0.9-2.6.8-rc1.patch isn't even avaiable any more..

It is in the archive, but I couldn't for the life of me figure out why it was needed (or safe) to use a patch that wen't back to almost the development stages of the 2.6x kernels. Trying to apply it in any case failed horribly. 

Only when I tried patching with the latest patch fbsplash-0.9-r5-2.6.8-rc3.patch on a cleanly complieled kernel from kernel.org did I have any luck. Or at least the bootsplash option was avaiable in the kernel.

The original patch authot makes no reference in any case in his instruction set towards using older patches, or patching older patches, or patching kernel already patched with older patches. Why would this be needed? Why not just write one patch and be done with it?

In any case currently I have found that if I remove the VGA=  line from Grub, then I loose the framebuffer completely, so clearly the patch is not working as intended.

Any input you guys can offer would be appreciated.

GJ

----------

## Gergan Penkov

Ok I have tried the spock's fbsplash patch against the 2.6.8.1-mm3-sources, but they could not be patched with the last fbsplash, because it is for the 2.6.8 tree. Well, I have hand merged and modified a little bit the patch to allow the splashutils compilation  :Very Happy:  . Using the vesafb-tng and the modified fbsplash [url]https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=61262 patch I have succeeded in installing the splashutils and quingy and all runs now (including the nvidia with the pci=routeirq trick).

Gergan[/url]

----------

## Headrush

I've tried using gensplash with the vesafb support (not vesafb-tng) and all I get is the requested framebuffer but no graphical boot screens. So maybe gensplash needs vesafb-tng.

----------

## Paranoid

First let me say my gensplash works fine but I noticed after updating splashutils today spock had updated his gensplash how-to. He now has the initrd line in the kernel config. Now I don't have this and it works fine-what gives? Is there some benefit in using the initrd?

----------

## raid517

God knows. The only thing I do know is I need to find somehwere I can download the latest Gentoo development-sources without portage. I think that's the only way I (and my friend) can move forward with this.

GJ

----------

## Headrush

I've tried using initrd= set to the created initramfs but still doesn't start with framebuffer.

According to Spock's web site, initramfs is loaded in the middle of the kernel loading process.

Does anyone on any kernel have a bootscreen that comes up without displaying an initial group of kernel messages? (using gensplash and vesafb-tng)

If this is how initramfs works, (loading midway), isn't this a step back?

----------

## spock_

In an attempt to battle the dark forces of chaos and misinformation I decided to commit the following little FAQ, I hope it will be helpful  :Smile: 

1) Does gensplash/fbsplash require vesafb-tng?

Gensplash/fbsplash DOES NOT require vesafb-tng. It will work with any framebuffer driver, be it vesafb, rivafb, radeonfb, vesafb-tng, my-top-secret-driver-that-I-am-not-gonna-show-anyone-fb or whatever else, as long as the framebuffer driver provides 8/15/16/24/32bpp directcolor/pseudocolor modes. Since both vesafb and vesafb-tng do that, I will work with either of them. 

2) Does vesafb-tng work with NV 5900 boards?

Vesafb-tng will work for NV 5900 users, it will not blow your monitor, burn your CPU or fill your hardisk with the contents of /dev/urandom. It will work just like vesafb did, but it still won't you set a higher refresh rate (it's only the refresh rate setting that won't work).

3) The gensplash-in-x-easy-steps guide had 10 steps, and now it has only 5. What happened to these 5 steps? Can I really set fbsplash up in only 5 steps?  :Wink: 

All the points about patching the kernel and downloading the ebuilds have been removed, because fbsplash is now part of gentoo-dev-sources and the splashutils package is available in the official Portage tree. And yeah, you can pretty much set it up in 5 steps.

4) The new guide tells us to use an initrd. The old one didn't. What's going on? I thought you were supposed to use that initramfs thing with fbsplash?

Well, don't let yourself be deceived that easily. Your eyes tell you it's an initrd? They are wrong! Technically speaking it is still an initramfs image, it's just loaded like an initrd.

5) So now I can't compile my theme into the kernel?

You still can. There are two ways to do things now - the old one (compile into the kernel) and the new one (use the initrd-initramfs hybrid).

6) Two ways? Why two ways? Isn't one enough?

Some people have claimed that compiling themes into the kernel is insane  :Wink:  And I think the new way is a bit easier..

7) But that initramfs thing.. it's loaded in the midway of the boot process! And I can still see those ugly black and white text messages telling me how many bogomips my system has etc..

The initramfs is used to populate the root filesystem before the framebuffer subsystem is initialized, so it's good enough - don't worry about it. As you might have noticed, your PC boots into the text mode, and not the graphics mode. The graphics mode is set up when the framebuffer subsystem is initialized. But before that can happen, other things must be initialized, things that take some time. That's why for a second or two you might be seeing the kernel messages. No you might say that with vesafb you did't have those. And you will be right. But vesafb is an exception, not a rule (it's initialized while the kernel is being loaded). Every other fb driver, including vesafb-tng, rivafb, radeonfb,.. is initialized with the fbdev subsystem.

8 ) My grub config looks like that:

```
kernel /boot/gentoo-2.6.8.1 ro root=/dev/hda1

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence
```

 and it doesn't work! It's broken!

It's not broken. First of all, you need a framebuffer. Add something like video=1024x768-32@85 to the kernel command line. Second, you need to tell fbsplash 1) to activate, 2) which theme to use. In order to do that, you should add smth like 'splash=silent,theme:emergence' to your kernel command line.

9) I have everything set up and I'm using /etc/bootsplash/gentoo/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg | /etc/splash/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg, etc

Hello? It's not bootsplash anymore, it's fbsplash! It's not gonna work with the old initrds, old configs, etc. Use proper themes, and it will work.

10) I've set everything up and first I'm in text mode, then the framebuffer is activated and then, after the "Gentoo Foundation" banner is displayed, the silent splash shows up. What's going on?

Your initramfs image is not working properly. Check it. Check if it's compiled into the kernel or if your bootloader is configured properly.

I think it about covers it all.. I was attempting to be humours in some parts (I know how boring all these FAQs can get). If I've failed and you feel offended by some parts, please accept my apologies  :Wink: 

----------

## raid517

Thanks man I think the "bootsplash" refers to some things the original author of the thread printed. I'm not sure anyone was attempting to actually use it. (Although there did appear to be a number of other conflicting things said in the guide).

Oh well in any case you have confirmed for me one thing - and that is for this to work I need to gain regular access to the latest builds of the gentoo-development sources.

So in this regard I will make one last desperate stab at it before giving up and ask once more. Does anyone know where I can get access to the Gentoo development sources (and the themes mentioned above) or patch set - without using portage?

Because after this I am pretty much plumb out of ideas.

GJ

----------

## Headrush

raid517, there is no gentoo-dev-sources package.

You need the following:

linux-2.6.8.tar.bz2

genpatches-2.6.8-8.48-base.tar.bz2

genpatches-2.6.8-8.48-extras.tar.bz2

The first is the vanilla kernel sources that can be found at http://www.kernel.org

The second and third are the patches applied by gentoo to the vanilla kernels. You can find a gentoo mirror close to your location and look in the folder distfiles.

Here is one for example: http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/

Put all those in /usr/portage/distfiles and try emerge gentoo-dev-sources -p and see what you get.

If you have the latest sync of portage just remove the -p and away you go.

----------

## maxheadroom

splashutils-0.9_pre07 won't compile here on linux-2.6.8.1-love1. I get this error:

```

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre07/work/miscsplashutils-0.1.1/fbtruetype'

  CC      kernel/splash_kernel.o

In file included from splash_kernel.c:18:

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre07/work/splashutils-0.9-pre07/linux/include/linux/fb.h:305: error: field `modelist' has incomplete type

make: *** [kernel/splash_kernel.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/splashutils-0.9_pre07 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 57, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

I just checked and I get the same problem with pre06. however, pre06 compiled fine here on 2.6.8.1-nitro1 

Anybody got any pointers on where to look to fix this?[/code]

----------

## snow16

Just a comment...if you would like to enable gensplash to all consoles uncomment and edit this line in /etc/conf.d/splash

SPLASH_TTYS="0 1 2 3 4 5 7 8 9 10 11"

Then run

/etc/init.d/splash start

and 

rc-update add splash default

----------

## Suicidal

 *Spock wrote:*   

> 2) Does vesafb-tng work with NV 5900 boards?
> 
> Vesafb-tng will work for NV 5900 users, it will not blow your monitor, burn your CPU or fill your hardisk with the contents of /dev/urandom. It will work just like vesafb did, but it still won't you set a higher refresh rate (it's only the refresh rate setting that won't work). 

 

I'll testify to that works fine on my 5950 Ultra

----------

## raid517

OK I used genkernel. Shoot me, but it was my last shot. It did as it does best and built a horribly bloated kernel that doesn't respond well at all to tweaking anything. (or more specifically removing anything). Anyway this rather automates the process for you. However I have tow remaining questions left. One is since I have already specified in the kernel what the default resolution and depth should be etc, do I still need to specify this on the command line? The other is, how do I change the theme if I use Genkernel? I guess it should be simple, but what is the default directory Genkernel uses to build its themes?

GJ

----------

## snow16

The default directory to keep your themes is /etc/splash.  When you add a new theme don't forget to:

rm /etc/splash/default

and

ln -s /etc/splash/"Your Theme" /etc/splash/default

----------

## raid517

Well genkernel says it still can't find any. Maybe I should give up after all.

Possibly kind of trivial anyway - though it would still be nice.

GJ

----------

## Druker

Hi all,

I'm using SuSE 9.0 pro on my Toshiba M30. SuSE uses bootsplash by default, but there's no use for it - my hardware is limited to 1280x800x8bit framebuffer (GF FX5200 64MB @ 1280x800 TFT). So I had to get rid of bootsplash completely and after I discovered gensplash I decided to give it try. Currently I use plain vanilla 2.6.8.1 kernel, patching/compiling/installing went with no problems, nor for fbsplash neither for splashutils. I created 240-color images for verbose and silent modes and they display correct. The only thing I'm stuck at is how to control progress bar from startup scripts?!? SuSE has /sbin/splash that is called from within /etc/rc.status, but it is from bootsplash-3.xxxx.rpm, and should be substituted by gensplash' /sbin/splash that provides similar functionality. I couldn't find one in splashutils tar archive. Can somebody provide Gentoo initscripts and /sbin/splash as examples? Or write how-to on moving to gensplash for other distros? Also I noticed that if I choose silent mode as default, boot process hangs immediately after displaying silent PNG splash - even after pressing F2 I get screen changed to verbose PNG, but still no system load... Kernel reacts to <Ctrl>+<Alt>+<Del> correctly, rebooting the system. Maybe this is due to missing /sbin/splash? Don't know... Anyway, please post gensplash' /sbin/splash script here or send me at alex (at) konekta (dot) ru. Yet another thing missing in docs and I had to guess - /dev/fbsplash device entry, here's how I mknod it:

```

crw-r--r--    1 root     root      10,  63 2004-08-20 19:17 /dev/fbsplash

```

Are minor/major numbers correct (taken from /sys/class/misc/fbsplash/dev)?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## AtomMan1

Hi i am trying to get this up and running in Debian. Patching and compiling the kernel goes without a hitch and as I also use Gentoo on my other PC I am extremely familiar with all of the options that are needed in the kernel to get gentoo up and running - and in Gentoo everything runs as expected.

However in Debian (Sid) on bootup the boot process is halted after recieving several repeated messages about 

```
 etc/init.d/rcS

/proc/splash line 54

file not found
```

I had a look at the directory that the rcS file is referring to - and indeed there is (or at least was) no such file named 'slash' in there.

So I figured that this must be a gentoo specific thing. So I did all I was able to do and borrowed the 'splash' file from my Gentoo install and copied it over to my Debian install at the required directory.

Needless to say this didn't work as after a reboot the system continued to complain that the /proc/splash file did not exist.

So thinking things through I decided to check that I had enabled /proc file system support in my kernel. I had.

So I wonder if maybe the reason it can't see this file (or use it) is that either it is entirely Gentoo centric, or because there is a virtual file system mounted there and this is preventing the system from seeing it correctly?

Everything else appeared to go smoothly, patching was fine, compiling and installing the tools was fine, no other problems to report. it is possibly a little odd that the a missing file that relates purely to a bootup Jpeg could cause the kernel to halt and prevent it from booting - but again I confess I am uncertain as to what degree any of these patches and utilities are wholly Gentoo focused.

If this is the case I would find it dissapointing, since the new frambuffer drivers and gensplash potentially offer advantages to Linux users everywhere.

I used the latest patches avaiable from spock_s site for the 2.6.8.1 kernel and a .config file I know will boot under most normal conditions.

It is simply this one command that seems to halt the kernel.

Has anybody got any suggestions how I might fix it?

AT

----------

## AtomMan1

@Druke! Snap!

We are in a similar fix my friend! Gensplash and vesafb-tng should be for the world - and not just for gentoo. If they are indeed the 'next step' in frambuffer and bootsplash development, surely those advantages would be better if they were adpoted by everyone?

I understand the Author may want to make Gentoo the coolest - and in many ways it is! However there are certain environments in which it is not always the best solution.

Any help on how to get this going would indeed be appreciated.

Edit OK I solved those errors by simply pointing rcS to the 'splash' file which I located to a different physical directory (in my case /etc/init.d) rather than on the virtual file sytem. However the kernel still halts at the same location,  (the part just after I get the message, 'setting up network interface. OK' ) It is whatever happens directly after this point that causes the kernel to halt. As some evidence of this, booting a copy of the same kernel with identical options, without the vesafb-tng and the gensplash patches works flawlessly.

What I wonder is happening?

ATLast edited by AtomMan1 on Tue Aug 24, 2004 8:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## woodwizzle

I can't get this to work. Everyhing seems to be installed fine, (using the latest ck-sources)

Here is my grub.conf:

```
title=GENTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!

root (hd0,0)

kernel /2.6.8-ck3 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,800x600-32@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-800x600
```

Gentoo boots as normal, and right before my login prompt I get a "can't open /dev/fbsplash"

Also, I am using an NV5900 based board if that might have anything to do with it.

----------

## AtomMan1

OK some further research....

This issue appears to be restricted to the vesafb-tng drivers. Selecting normal vesa drivers in the kernel allows you to get past this point and boot straight to the desktop.

And since Spock_ has said that gensplash will work with any drivers and does not require vesafb-tng to work, then at least in theory we should be good to go on on gensplash.

Indeed gensplash is active and does appear to work quite happily with the standard vesa drivers - though these appear somewhat more limited that the 

vesafb-tng drivers would be.

However this may be more specific - and may be about the user selected resolutions and refresh rates in the kernel. I was fairly conservative (at least in choosing my referesh rate) and selected something I thought my monitor and video card (radeon 9800XT) could handle easily as an initial test. My choices were 1280x1024@60.

So maybe later I will try some different values, maybe a lower resolution at a higher refresh rate? Maybe this low refresh rate is not quite so well supported?

(Edit: this has now been tested and has had no effect. The vesafb-tng framebuffer drivers certainly appear broken on distros other than Gentoo).

I also found that it was still complaining a lot about not being able to find the file 'splash' at 'proc'. But this time it was when shutting down and it was the script 'rc' that was looking for it. I am not sure who this script belongs to, or whether it came with my distro,, but anyway (having no experience of such matters) my only option was to redirect the script to the 'splash' file and place it on a physical directory, rather than just in /proc (which being read only is why I presume it can't execute it). 

This appeard to have some success, except it still gives me one error message immediately before the console closes and the system begins its reboot about the new location having switched to a read only state. I presume this is a normal part of the reboot process? Indeed I presume that what is happening is that by that time the script is attempting to execute at what is by then a non existant run level?

The question is how to deal with this and what does this file do? It seems very concerned with this file called spash which has the gensplash authors name pretty firmly stamped on it. It complains on shutdown that:

```
/etc/init.d/rc line 110

/etc/init.d/splash 

read only file system
```

The full output of the rc file is as follows:

```
#! /bin/sh

#

# rc  This file is responsible for starting/stopping

#  services when the runlevel changes.

#

#  Optimization feature:

#  A startup script is _not_ run when the service was

#  running in the previous runlevel and it wasn't stopped

#  in the runlevel transition (most Debian services don't

#  have K?? links in rc{1,2,3,4,5} )

#

# Author: Miquel van Smoorenburg <miquels@cistron.nl>

#  Bruce Perens <Bruce@Pixar.com>

#

# Version: @(#)rc  2.78  07-Nov-1999  miquels@cistron.nl

#

# Un-comment the following for debugging.

# debug=echo

#

# Start script or program.

#

startup() {

  case "$1" in

 *.sh)

  $debug sh "$@"

  ;;

 *)

  $debug "$@"

  ;;

  esac

}

  # Ignore CTRL-C only in this shell, so we can interrupt subprocesses.

  trap ":" INT QUIT TSTP

  # Set onlcr to avoid staircase effect.

  stty onlcr 0>&1

  # Now find out what the current and what the previous runlevel are.

  runlevel=$RUNLEVEL

  # Get first argument. Set new runlevel to this argument.

  [ "$1" != "" ] && runlevel=$1

  if [ "$runlevel" = "" ]

  then

 echo "Usage: $0 <runlevel>" >&2

 exit 1

  fi

  previous=$PREVLEVEL

  [ "$previous" = "" ] && previous=N

  export runlevel previous

  # Is there an rc directory for this new runlevel?

  if [ -d /etc/rc$runlevel.d ]

  then

 case "$runlevel" in

  0|6)

   j=0

   echo "show $j" > /etc/init.d/splash

   ;;

  *)

   j=42500

   ;;

 esac

 

 # First, run the KILL scripts.

 if [ $previous != N ]

 then

  for i in /etc/rc$runlevel.d/K[0-9][0-9]*

  do

   # Check if the script is there.

   [ ! -f $i ] && continue

                     echo "show $j" > /etc/init.d/splash

                     let j=j+1500

   # Stop the service.

   startup $i stop

  done

 fi

 

 # Now run the START scripts for this runlevel.

 for i in /etc/rc$runlevel.d/S*

 do

  [ ! -f $i ] && continue

  if [ $previous != N ] && [ $previous != S ]

  then

   #

   # Find start script in previous runlevel and

   # stop script in this runlevel.

   #

   suffix=${i#/etc/rc$runlevel.d/S[0-9][0-9]}

   stop=/etc/rc$runlevel.d/K[0-9][0-9]$suffix

   previous_start=/etc/rc$previous.d/S[0-9][0-9]$suffix

   #

   # If there is a start script in the previous level

   # and _no_ stop script in this level, we don't

   # have to re-start the service.

   #

   [ -f $previous_start ] && [ ! -f $stop ] && continue

  fi  

  

  case "$runlevel" in

   0|6)

                      if ((j < 65000))

                       then

                       echo "show $j" > /etc/init.d/splash

                       let j=j+7500

                      fi

    startup $i stop

    ;;

   *)

                      if ((j < 65000))

                       then

                       echo "show $j" > /etc/init.d/splash

                       let j=j+1500

                      fi

    startup $i start

    ;;

  esac

 done

  fi

# eof /etc/init.d/rc
```

The question is have I done something crazy by editing this to point to the file at a physical location? And also if it is complaining that the file tried to execute a command at line 110 when the computer was rebooting at a point when the file sytem had become read only, clearly whatever it was doing, or was supposed to do was incomplete.

So the other question is, how to fix this?

ATLast edited by AtomMan1 on Tue Aug 24, 2004 2:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Headrush

Woodwizzle,

Did you rc-update del bootsplash and then rc-update add default splash?

The old bootsplash startup scripts are probably still in init.d and they call /dev/fb0

Although Spock has said that gensplash will work with the old vesafb framebuffer driver, I have been unable to get it working. Gensplash works fine with the vesafb-tng driver.

Addition

Thanks to AtomMan1 I have it working. When using the old vesafb driver with gensplash, I need both the video=1024x768-16 and vga=0x317 in my GRUB config.

With this combination the framebuffer starts at early when the kernel is loaded, (no kernel messages displayed), then gensplash kicks it at its normal spot.  :Smile: Last edited by Headrush on Tue Aug 24, 2004 8:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Headrush

Spock, 

I know in your FAQ it says that the veasfb driver is an except to the other framebuffer drivers in that it loads during the kernel initialization, is there no way to have the vesa-tng driver do that or is it some kind of hack or impossible?

It's not a big deal but as someone trying to get new Windows users to use Linux, unfortunetally little things like eye-candy and cryptic (to them) kernel messages on bootup cause reservations. You would think speed and stability would be enough, but shows how good Microsoft marketing is.

Is there a way to block kernel messages on bootup until the framebuffer is initialized? Black text colour?

----------

## AtomMan1

OK gensplash is working now using the standard vesafb drivers - or at least sort of - on my debian box. I copied the theme files over from my gentoo box and set everything up as prescribed... I get the frambebuffer and an image and a box that looks like it's where the progress bar should be (but no progress bar yet). I checked the config files and the progress bar is set to =1 which as a positive I assume means progress bar = yes. The only problem is that the progress bar doesn't work - and nor does the silent switch quite work either. After a short while I get dropped back to the text box (still in framebuffer mode though with my chosen image in the background) after which the boot seequence continues normally. I assume that this has a lot (or everything?) to do with what I had to do above to get my machine to boot (and reboot) cleanly? The question is, how do I go about undoing this while ensuring that my system doesn't complain about not being able to read (or execute?) from /proc/splash as it did before?

Just out of interest my boot.lst file looks as follows:

```
title MEPIS at hda3, kernel 2.6.8.1-test2

kernel (hd0,2)/boot/kernel-2.6.8.1 root=/dev/hda3 vga=791 video=1024x768-16@85 splash=silent

savedefault
```

This is some small progress. If anyone cold help me make the last few steps tpowards solving this I would be mightly grateful.

AT

----------

## Druker

AtomMan1,

I have exactly the same problem on SuSE 9... Seems that distros other than Gentoo lack some bits that make silent mode work (I suspect this is mainly /sbin/splash script - Gentoo users, post it here please!) I do get verbose mode with my PNG on background on boot without any problems but when I try to boot in silent mode system gets stuck...  :Sad:  "Unable to find /proc/splash" comes from bootsplash /sbin/splash script, that is not compatible with gensplash. Genspash's /sbin/splash should use /sbin/splash_util instead of /sbin/splash.bin for drawing progress and the like, in a manner similar to 'splash_util --vc=0 -m s -p $PERCENTAGE -c repaint'. But there's no ANY docs on how it should do it exactly.

----------

## AtomMan1

Yes it is frustrating to have come this far and to be stuck at this juncture! Still at least I know I'm not alone!

One problem I envisage - though again I cannot confirm it - is that /proc on most other distros is not executable? In any case /proc/splash isn't readable from that location, even if you lift it directly from a gentoo install and place it there. (On a cold system - since like I said on a booted system you can't write to it). I have never seen an fstab with /proc mounted as writable, but who knows maybe this could help?

It's worth a stab I guess.

It seems trivial perhaps, but as has been pointed out above, in it's own not insignificant way, if it could be ported it would serve to enhance the wide scale adoption of Linux - in whatever form that might take. So I guess in that sense it is worthwhile.

AT

----------

## untiefe

Thanx for the great gensplash, snekiepete.

I just want to propose one thing: Please update your 5 easy steps, cause you don't need the theme option, I think... (it took me quite a while to see, that the theme:emergence option was the reason, for not working.)

Michael

----------

## snekiepete

 *untiefe wrote:*   

> Thanx for the great gensplash, snekiepete.
> 
> I just want to propose one thing: Please update your 5 easy steps, cause you don't need the theme option, I think... (it took me quite a while to see, that the theme:emergence option was the reason, for not working.)
> 
> Michael

 

the 5 easy steps is iinked straight to the dev's site.......

----------

## untiefe

 *snekiepete wrote:*   

> the 5 easy steps is iinked straight to the dev's site.......

 

Oh  :Embarassed: 

So I assume I should propose it to Spock and not you!?!

----------

## snekiepete

 *untiefe wrote:*   

>  *snekiepete wrote:*   the 5 easy steps is iinked straight to the dev's site....... 
> 
> Oh 
> 
> So I assume I should propose it to Spock and not you!?!

 

to get the most bang out of your buck........  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rush_ad

still now working for me. just boots up normaly without any error or gensplash. framebuffer is working. using love, gentoo-dev and nitro.

----------

## dagonarth

I need help with splashutils 0.9_pre07 (kernel love 2.6.8.1, gcc 3.3.4, newest glibc with nptl). There is one error when I tried to compile it.

```
 CC      kernel/splash_kernel.o

In file included from splash_kernel.c:18:

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre07/work/splashutils-0.9-pre07/linux/include/linux/fb.h:305: error: field `modelist' has incomplete type

make: *** [kernel/splash_kernel.o] Error 1

```

----------

## kaovei

Gensplash works ok : images are showing fine, but I have a problem with the progress bar. Indeed, the bar shows up in silent mode but does not progress at all and stays still, which makes it a simple bar instead of a progress bar.

Also, text under the bar does not show up.

I'm using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r1, splashutils 0,9_pre07.

Here are my theme config :

```

# config file version

version=3

# should the picture be displayed?

state=1

# fgcolor is the text forground color.

# bgcolor is the text background (i.e. transparent) color.

fgcolor=7

bgcolor=0

# (tx, ty) are the (x, y) coordinates of the text window in pixels.

# tw th is the width/height of the text window in pixels.

tx=34

ty=38

tw=1338

th=945

# ttf message output parameters

text_x=280

text_y=743

text_size=38

text_color=0xeef4ff

# name of the picture file (full path recommended)

pic=/etc/splash/livecd-2004.2/images/bootsplash-1400x1050.jpg

silentpic=/etc/splash/livecd-2004.2/images/silent-1400x1050.jpg

progress_enable=1

# background

box silent noover  279 795 1121 836 #04045498

box silent inter 279 796 279 835 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

box silent       279 786 1121 835 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

# black border

box silent         279 785 1121 796 #313234

box silent         279 836 1121 836 #eef4ff

box silent         279 785 279 836 #313234

box silent         1121 785 1121 836 #eef4ff

# text box (left, top)

box     26 26  26 984 #313234

box     26 26 1374 26 #313234

# (right, bottom)

box     1374 26 1374 984 #eef4ff

box     26 984 1374 984 #eef4ff

# box itself

box noover 27 27 1373 983 #04045498

overpaintok=1

```

my grub config :

```

title Gentoo 2004.3 Kernel 2.6.8-gentoo-r1

root (hd0,3)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz ro root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1400x1050-32@60 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2004.2

initrd /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2004.2-1400x1050

```

I'm using vesafg-tng, but i don't think that the framebuffer  is the problem.

If anyone could help .

Thx

----------

## AtomMan1

Mmm, well I was rather hoping that the author might have something to say on this - particularly on how to get gensplash and vesafb-tng going on other dustros. I personally would have imagined that wide scale adoption was more of a compliment that simply restricting it to Gentoo would be - not  least because some degree of standardisation in the world of Linux at large can be no bad thing.

But oh well. I don't understand it - and I've tried my best to figure it out.

It will take someone with more experience than me to figure it out.

AT

----------

## AtomMan1

 *kaovei wrote:*   

> Gensplash works ok : images are showing fine, but I have a problem with the progress bar. Indeed, the bar shows up in silent mode but does not progress at all and stays still, which makes it a simple bar instead of a progress bar.
> 
> Also, text under the bar does not show up.
> 
> I'm using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r1, splashutils 0,9_pre07.

 

That's a little weird. Three people reporting identical symptoms with the latest splashutils - and now one of them is a full time gentoo user too.

Maybe there is something else at play here?

AT

----------

## snekiepete

I had this problem as well with a theme I created (1400x1050)trying to use the livecd bootsplash. I have since moved my pics into another theme and it works well, I used the SuSE theme located at www.bootsplash.de, converted it to a gensplash theme and stuck my own 1400x1050 images in.

I dont know if this will help or not, but it sounds like the same problem I had.

----------

## snekiepete

 *dagonarth wrote:*   

> I need help with splashutils 0.9_pre07 (kernel love 2.6.8.1, gcc 3.3.4, newest glibc with nptl). There is one error when I tried to compile it.
> 
> ```
>  CC      kernel/splash_kernel.o
> 
> ...

 

Did you reverse the bootsplash patch and apply the fbsplash patch?

I just noticed that 2.6.8.1-love1 uses the bootsplash patch for some reason.

Actually, I also got this error, with -mm4. there must be a patch there changing something with fb.h that splashutils does not like........

----------

## AtomMan1

Ok, this might be where the problem lies for us all. I simply used a theme from the avaiable bootsplash themes avaiable via gentoo portage and transfered these over to my gensplash themes. Do these need conveting? If so how do i go about converting them?

AT

----------

## Shiner_Man

Yes one thing the gensplash page lacks is telling us about themes.  I'd like to use one of the bootsplash themes with gensplash but I'm not sure how to go about this.

----------

## snekiepete

EDIT: see 14th and 15th post on page 7.......

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=206778&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=163

To convert a bootsplash theme:

copy the theme to /etc/splash

copy the config file(s) that you want to use up one level and change the name.

```
# cp /etc/bootsplash/themes/NEWTHEME /etc/splash/NEWTHEME

# cp /etc/splash/NEWTHEME/config/bootsplash-<RESOLUTION>.cfg /etc/splash/NEWTHEME/<RESOLUTION>.cfg
```

edit the config to use the pictures in the appropriate places. They are located in /etc/splash/NEWTHEME/images

```
# nano -w /etc/splash/NEWTHEME/<RESOLUTION>.cfg
```

in this file you will see something like:

```
pic=/etc/bootsplash/themes/NEWTHEME/images/verbose-<RESOLUTION>.jpg
```

change all these lines to something like this:

```
pic=/etc/splash/NEWTHEME/images/verbose-<RESOLUTION>.jpg
```

Last edited by snekiepete on Wed Aug 25, 2004 8:36 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## tts

Can anyone there tell me why I always get a 8-bit color depth instead of the default 24-bit I set when the kernel was compiled? even I set it in kernel command line, still the same result. every time after reboot, I have to use fbset 1024x768-32@85 to set it to 24-bit.

BTW, I have only one entry in /etc/fb.modes with the right setup --- I say so because it worked perfectly for me at 24-bit with bootsplash & bootsplash kernel patch before I turn to use gensplash and fbsplash kernel patch.

Edit: it seems when compiling the kernel, I have to set the default resolution to 1024x768-32@85, not 1024x768@85, to get 24-bit by default.Last edited by tts on Wed Aug 25, 2004 2:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Druker

snekiepete,

tts,

I suppose you are Gentoo users. Can you please send me your /sbin/splash script file to alex (at) konekta (dot) ru.

----------

## rush_ad

i followeed all the 5 steps in 5-step-guide closely. but i still have no splash. when i reboot, it doesnt show me any picture. it switches to framebuffer and then i see all bootup messages. no picture but i see some letters thrown all over the screen. i mean i see scattered latters.

i'm sure i did everything right. i'm using love 2.6.8.1.

please tell me how to fix this.

----------

## snekiepete

rush_ad

did you mount /boot before following the steps?

also, I had better luck running this command rather than the one in the 5 steps

```
# splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 -r 1024x768 default
```

----------

## rush_ad

i did mount /boot and when i try your command i get this error

```
bash-2.05b# splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 -r 1024x768 default

o Creating directory structure..

o Copying /sbin/splash_helper..

o Copying themes..

  - default

cp: cannot stat `/etc/splash/emergence/images/silent-1024x768-240.png': No such file or directory

o Creating initramfs image..

bash-2.05b#

```

----------

## snekiepete

interesting, check your /etc/splash/default/ <.cfg> file and make sure the spelling is correct. also check /etc/splash/default/images to make sure the image even exists

----------

## rush_ad

the image didnt exist so i put in one. i also tries with 800x600 resolution. still no go.

same random latters all over the screen but boots up fine and runs stable too.

any other solution?

----------

## snekiepete

what framebuffer are you using?

can you post your grub.conf?

are you still using love-2.6.8.1? if so, did you reverse the bootsplash patch and apply the fbsplash patch?

----------

## ^DoCtOr^

Hi,

My kernel is 2.6.8-r2, and although I get frambuffer, I can't seem to get my splash working.

My grub.conf:

```

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.8-r2

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/2.6.8-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/hdb3

video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-24@70 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

I emerged splashutils after I compiled the kernel, and I don't see anything that I still need to do after all these. Any ideas?

----------

## snekiepete

 *^DoCtOr^ wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> My kernel is 2.6.8-r2, and although I get frambuffer, I can't seem to get my splash working.
> 
> My grub.conf:
> ...

 

did you run the geninitramfs command after emerging splashutils?

did you mount /boot before running this command?

----------

## ^DoCtOr^

 *snekiepete wrote:*   

> 
> 
> did you run the geninitramfs command after emerging splashutils?
> 
> did you mount /boot before running this command?

 

Yes. I followed Mr Spock's guide through this. However my kernel configuration is not exactly the same as yours, which I do not know if it makes a difference. I did not enable bootup logo. Does it matter?

----------

## snekiepete

I don't think it matters if you have the boot logo.

I am not sure if this matters either or not, bootsplash has these enabled and I haven't seen anywhere noted that they have to be, but it's worth a shot unil spock can verify this. I have the following enabled in my kernel also:

Device Drivers ---->

     Block Devices ----->

          <*> Loopback device support

          <*> RAM disk support

          (4096) Default RAM disk size (kbytes)

          [*]  Initial RAM disk (initrd) support

Spock, if you are watching this thread, does this kernel config matter?

----------

## ^DoCtOr^

I am going to post my dmesg here and go recompile my kernel, so you guys can look for any suspcious stuff if you want to,  while I verify immediately whether does the bootup logo affect the splash image.

```

vesafb: NVidia Corporation, NV17 () Board, Chip Rev A2 (OEM: NVidia)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:f880

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cf8c5, set palette = c00cf94a

vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03

vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 88 Hz, hf = 80 kHz, clk = 162 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xe0807000, size 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Machine check exception polling timer started.

gx-suspmod: error: no MediaGX/Geode processor found!

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1, 8 throttling states)

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

```

Well, gonna go keep on trying   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Titeuf

I have gensplash working almost perfectly.

The only problem is that when my computer reaches init 3, gensplash goes to verbose mode.

Is there a way to fix this ?

I'm using the latest gentoo-dev-sources, so normally it contains the latest patch.

I have also compiled my theme in my kernel, because the fake initrd didn't work for me.

----------

## rush_ad

my grub is

```
title=Gentoo love-sources

root (hd0,0)

kernel /love-sources ro root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,800x600-32@85 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-800x600
```

i'm using framebuffer in love kernel. and i'm still using kernel-2.6.8.1-love1. i'm sure enabled ram disk support and everything in kernel.

my dmesg is

```
rushad@home ~ $ dmesg

Linux version 2.6.8-nitro1 (root@home) (gcc version 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #7 Wed Aug 18 15:15:01 EST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e6c00 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000017ef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000017ef0000 - 0000000017effc00 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000017effc00 - 0000000017f00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000017f00000 - 0000000018000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

382MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 98032

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 93936 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                     ) @ 0x000f6800

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x17ef9492

ACPI: FADT (v001 INTEL  Whitney  0x06040000 PTL  0x000f4240) @ 0x17effb0b

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD    APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x17effb7f

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x17effbd9

ACPI: DSDT (v001  INTEL  Whitney 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:8 APIC version 17

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 video=i810fb:vram:4,xres:1024,yres:768,bpp:8,hsync1:40,hsync2:60,vsync1:60,vsync2:150,mtrr

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 631.457 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 382632k/392128k available (3608k kernel code, 8720k reserved, 1128k data, 192k init, 0k highmem, 0k BadRAM)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 1245.18 BogoMIPS

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 128K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel Celeron (Coppermine) stepping 03

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 631.0343 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 66.0457 MHz.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd9c0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB_._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0d.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0e.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

agpgart: Detected an Intel i810 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 320M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

i810-i2c: Probe DDC1 Bus

i810-i2c: I2C Transfer successful

i810fb_init_pci: DDC probe successful

========================================

Display Information (EDID)

========================================

   EDID Version 1.3

   Manufacturer: STN

   Model: 5

   Serial#: 1095643447

   Year: 2002 Week 42

   Monitor Name: SAMTRON

   Serial Number: HMATA37060

   Display Characteristics:

      Monitor Operating Limits: From EDID

           H: 30-71KHz V: 50-160Hz DCLK: 110MHz

      Analog Display Input: Input Voltage - 0.700V/0.000V

      Sync: Separate

      Max H-size in cm: 32

      Max V-size in cm: 24

      Gamma: 2.26

      DPMS: Active yes, Suspend no, Standby no

      RGB Color Display

      Chroma

         RedX:     0.645 RedY:     0.321

         GreenX:   0.285 GreenY:   0.600

         BlueX:    0.142 BlueY:    0.057

         WhiteX:   0.283 WhiteY:   0.298

      First DETAILED Timing is preferred

      Display is GTF capable

   Supported VESA Modes

      720x400@70Hz

      640x480@60Hz

      640x480@75Hz

      Manufacturer's mask: 0

   Standard Timings

      640x480@60Hz

      640x480@85Hz

      800x600@85Hz

      1024x768@85Hz

      1280x1024@60Hz

   Detailed Timings

      94 MHz 1024 1072 1168 1376 768 769 772 808 +HSync +VSync

========================================

I810FB: fb0         : Intel(R) 810 Framebuffer Device v0.9.0

I810FB: Video RAM   : 4096K

I810FB: Monitor     : H: 40-60 KHz V: 60-150 Hz

I810FB: Mode        : 1024x768-8bpp@74Hz

vesafb: Intel Corporation, Intel(R) 8xx Chipset, Hardware Version 0.0 (OEM: Intel(R) 8xx Chipset Video BIOS)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:99e0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = b00c9a26, set palette = b00c9a4a

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3c0 3c4 3c5 3c7 3c8 3c9 3ce 3cf 3d4 3d5 3d6 3d7 3d8 3d9 3da

vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

      Monitor Operating Limits: From EDID

           H: 30-71KHz V: 50-160Hz DCLK: 110MHz

   Supported VESA Modes

      720x400@70Hz

      640x480@60Hz

      640x480@75Hz

      Manufacturer's mask: 0

   Standard Timings

      640x480@60Hz

      640x480@85Hz

      800x600@85Hz

      1024x768@85Hz

      1280x1024@60Hz

   Detailed Timings

      94 MHz 1024 1072 1168 1376 768 769 772 808 +HSync +VSync

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 160 Hz, hf = 71 kHz, clk = 110 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0x0

vesafb: abort, cannot ioremap video memory 0x100000 @ 0x0

Trying to free nonexistent resource <00000000-000fffff>

vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -5

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xb00a0000

fb1: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

Simple Boot Flag at 0x35 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

gx-suspmod: error: no MediaGX/Geode processor found!

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.15 [Flags: R/O].

udf: registering filesystem

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

hw_random hardware driver 1.0.0 loaded

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized i810 1.4.0 20030605 on minor 0: Intel Corp. 82810 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Using cfq io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp: pci dev 0000:01:0d.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

PCI: Enabling device 0000:01:0d.0 (0104 -> 0107)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0d.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0x3000, 00:e0:7d:71:bb:35, IRQ 9

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139A'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH: chipset revision 2

ICH: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1800-0x1807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1808-0x180f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

hda: QUANTUM FIREBALLlct15 15, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: 48X12, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: WDC WD1600JB-00EVA0, ATA DISK drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 29336832 sectors (15020 MB) w/418KiB Cache, CHS=29104/16/63, UDMA(66)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdd: max request size: 1024KiB

hdd: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63, UDMA(33)

hdd: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdc: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

st: Version 20040403, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

i2c /dev entries driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4 (Mon May 17 14:31:44 2004 UTC).

PCI: Enabling device 0000:01:0e.0 (0304 -> 0305)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0e.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ALSA device list:

  #0: Sound Blaster Live! (rev.8) at 0x3400, irq 10

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: replayed 10 transactions in 1 seconds

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 192k freed

Adding 516592k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hdd3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

rushad@home ~ $

```

----------

## snekiepete

 *Titeuf wrote:*   

> I have gensplash working almost perfectly.
> 
> The only problem is that when my computer reaches init 3, gensplash goes to verbose mode.
> 
> Is there a way to fix this ?
> ...

 

are you getting any error at boot? this is covered earlier in this post, you have to edit /etc/conf.d/splash

this line:

SPLASH_VERBOSE_ON_ERRORS="yes"

change to no

----------

## Titeuf

[quote="snekiepete"] *Titeuf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> are you getting any error at boot? this is covered earlier in this post, you have to edit /etc/conf.d/splash
> 
> this line:
> ...

 

this worked, tnx

----------

## rush_ad

snekiepete, any solution for my problem? i posted grub as you told me to and also dmesg if that was of any help.

i have not done nay reverse patching of fbsplash or bootsplash because i dont know how to do that. if thats the problem, then please explain how to do it.

----------

## snaj

I'm reading this topic and don't see any explanation how to enable progressbar   :Confused: 

I'm using Slackware + 2.6.8.1 + mine patchset http://snaj.fm.interia.pl/ and unfortunatelly gensplash :/ Till now I was using bootsplash with progressbar - it worked excellent. 

Now I :

1. Patched the kernel (marked options : logo, 224logo, vesafb and other like when using bootsplash).

2. Install splashutil

3. bootsplash2gensplash current (mine bootsplash) and appeared /etc/splash/current with confs and images.

4. splash_geninitramfs -g /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz -r 1024x768 current

5. make etc.

6. In lilo.conf : vga=790 append="splash=silent"

7. reboot and only litle penguin in the corner on the screen, no splash  :Confused: 

What should I do more, what should I write in script to enable progressbar and this image, how to change splash without recompiling ?!

Notice that I'm not using gentoo !!

Sorry for my excellent English ;] I'm really angry :/

----------

## snekiepete

 *snaj wrote:*   

> I'm reading this topic and don't see any explanation how to enable progressbar  
> 
> I'm using Slackware + 2.6.8.1 + mine patchset http://snaj.fm.interia.pl/ and unfortunatelly gensplash :/ Till now I was using bootsplash with progressbar - it worked excellent. 
> 
> Now I :
> ...

 

I wish I could help you more, but I am not familiar with slackware's init scripts......did you check the /usr/docs for any possibilities?

----------

## rush_ad

i love gentoo forums, even slack people come here for help. just cant find solution for my problem.

----------

## snaj

gensplash is include in -ckX - it's not dedicated only for gentoo  :Evil or Very Mad: 

And this is why not only gentoo users want to know how enable this THING.

I'm asking here because spock writes here and he is the cause ;] of gensplash.

Slack scripts don't matter. It's almost the same (scripts in splashutils and its parameters). Show me all changes you had to make in gentoo scripts to enable splash, progressbar, to choose splash .

----------

## snekiepete

 *rush_ad wrote:*   

> snekiepete, any solution for my problem? i posted grub as you told me to and also dmesg if that was of any help.
> 
> i have not done nay reverse patching of fbsplash or bootsplash because i dont know how to do that. if thats the problem, then please explain how to do it.

 

I have posted a little howto on page one of this post for reversing / patching the kernel.

here is how to get the kernel I use if you're interested.....

```
# emerge ck-sources
```

this emerges the current ck-sources 2.6.8.1-ck4

     this kernel has reiser4 btw.

then link it to /usr/src/linux

```
# ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.8.1-ck4 /usr/src/linux
```

then start some cool patching stuff

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# wget http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.8.1/2.6.8.1-ck4/split-out/fbsplash-0.9-r5-2.6.8-rc3.patch.bz2

# bzcat fbsplash-0.9-r5-2.6.8-rc3.patch.bz2 | patch -Rp1
```

                 -----> this removes the old fbsplash patch

```
# wget http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/vesafb-tng/vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-2.6.8.1.patch
```

                -----> I like the vesafb-tng stuff, this is it.

```
# cat vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-2.6.8.1.patch | patch -p1
```

                ------> adds vesafb-tng

```
# wget http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/fbsplash-0.9-r6-2.6.8.1.patch
```

                -----> the latest fbsplash patch, as of this date anyway

```
# cat fbsplash-0.9-r6-2.6.8.1.patch | patch -p1
```

                -----> adds new fbsplash patch

this will most likely have an error patching sysctl.h, no prob, just do:

```
# nano -w /include/linux/sysctl.h
```

find this line

```
KERN_HZ_TIMER=65,   /* int: hz timer on or off */
```

and immediately below it add this, leave all other lines intact.......

```
KERN_FBSPLASH=66,      /* string: path to splash_helper */
```

then :

```
# make menuconfig
```

select the options described in this post including the ones in device drivers--->block devices

```
# make, mount and copy your bzImage to /boot

# emerge splashutils

# run the geninitramfs command for your resolution (use "default" instead of "emergence" for the end of the line as described above by me)

# change your grub.conf accordingly
```

here is an example of my grub line

```
kernel /2.6.8.1-ck4-Snekie1 root=/dev/hdb3 elevator=cfq video=vesafb:ywrap,1280x1024-32@85 splash=silent

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024
```

thats exactly how I did it just about 30 mins ago, hope this helps.

----------

## Titeuf

snaj, try changing your append line to something like this:

```

append="video=vesafb:ywrap,1024x768-32@60 splash=silent"

```

and don't forget to run lilo afterwards

----------

## snekiepete

 *snaj wrote:*   

> gensplash is include in -ckX - it's not dedicated only for gentoo 
> 
> And this is why not only gentoo users want to know how enable this THING.
> 
> I'm asking here because spock writes here and he is the cause ;] of gensplash.
> ...

 

I never meant to imply that it was only for gentoo, I just don't know that much about other distros....

as far as script changes, emerge splashutils does all this so I am not sure exactly how to help, but I will try just let me know what information would help the most, copies of the files, whatever and I will get them to you. maybe it's time I tried slack......for some fun.....

 :Very Happy: 

here are the /sbin files that emerge splashutils creates:

/sbin/splash

/sbin/splash-functions.sh

/sbin/splash_helper

/sbin/splash_util

and then it uses /etc/conf.d/splash for some config stuff.

----------

## rush_ad

thanks a lot snekiepete. you ave taken so much time to write everything out.

well i'm trying out what you said. but while its compiling, please tell me if i should emerge splashutils after booking into new ck-sources or while i'm compiling ck-sources from my love-sources?

ok may be that was confusing. so, should i emerge splashutils running ck-sources or running any kernel?

----------

## snekiepete

snaj,

have you thought about or tried reversing fbsplash and adding back in the bootsplash patch?

----------

## snekiepete

 *rush_ad wrote:*   

> thanks a lot snekiepete. you ave taken so much time to write everything out.
> 
> well i'm trying out what you said. but while its compiling, please tell me if i should emerge splashutils after booking into new ck-sources or while i'm compiling ck-sources from my love-sources?
> 
> ok may be that was confusing. so, should i emerge splashutils running ck-sources or running any kernel?

 

emerge splashutils after compiling the kernel, you can also run the geninitramfs command as well. ----as always make sure /boot is mounted

----------

## snaj

 *snekiepete wrote:*   

> snaj,
> 
> have you thought about or tried reversing fbsplash and adding back in the bootsplash patch?

 

I'm thinking  :Smile:  And I'm really close to get rid of gensplash - if nobody give me clear, working solution.

It's strange that somebody includes (Kovalis) new feature and there is no clear explanation how to use in on all (or most popular) distros :/ Or this solution exist but is quite well hidden :/

----------

## snekiepete

 *snaj wrote:*   

>  *snekiepete wrote:*   snaj,
> 
> have you thought about or tried reversing fbsplash and adding back in the bootsplash patch? 
> 
> I'm thinking  And I'm really close to get rid of gensplash - if nobody give me clear, working solution.
> ...

 

I have to say you have a good point there. The /sbin/splash_util is the one that controls the progressbar:

from the README:

 *Quote:*   

> /sbin/splash_util   - the fbsplash control utility, use this program to control
> 
>                        the fbsplash behaviour; this program is meant to be used
> 
>                        directly by the user and by the system scripts (which
> ...

 

I also noticed a patch located here that you used to have to run from /sbin to get the progressbar a couple of weeks ago in gentoo

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/archive/splashutils-0.9-pre03-rc-scripts-1.5.1.patch

maybe this helps?

Something I just noticed, and you should try...

link /etc/splash/current to /etc/splash/default

and run the geninitramfs command again like you did in the post above except use default, I had troubles doing this when I tried using the themename for some reason, but when I used the default it worked.

also di you try other options for the vga= like 791, or 792?

----------

## Shiner_Man

 *snekiepete wrote:*   

> To convert a bootsplash theme:
> 
> copy the theme to /etc/splash
> 
> copy the config file(s) that you want to use up one level and change the name.
> ...

 

Yup that does the trick.  If I have some freetime I'll try and convert as many existing bootsplash themes into this new format so we can get an ebuild for gensplash themes.  

Thanks.

----------

## snekiepete

I just ran across this script that does it from bootsplash themes in /etc/bootsplash

Thanks Spock...............

```
# /usr/bin/bootsplash2fbsplash <themename_located_in_/etc/bootsplash>
```

example:

```
# /usr/bin/bootsplash2fbsplash livecd.2004.2
```

----------

## rush_ad

snekiepete said  *Quote:*   

> emerge splashutils after compiling the kernel, you can also run the geninitramfs command as well. ----as always make sure /boot is mounted

 

but do i have to be running the kernel i want to use gensplash with?

----------

## snekiepete

no. it will do what it has to do as long as you have /us/src/linux pointing to your new kernel

----------

## snaj

Anyway I did as you said. http://snaj.fm.interia.pl/ I made patch that removes gensplash and installs bootsplash !

But xMule is working -> no reboots soon ;]

----------

## ^DoCtOr^

 *snekiepete wrote:*   

> 
> 
> then start some cool patching stuff
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Well, enabling bootup logo didn't exactly solved my problem, although I do see a nice penguin up there   :Cool:   . Question, do I need to do the patching stuff as above if I am running gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8-r2? Thanks a lot.

----------

## loemmel

 *^DoCtOr^ wrote:*   

>  *snekiepete wrote:*   
> 
> then start some cool patching stuff
> 
> ```
> ...

 

i just managed it with the gentoo-dev-sources  2.6.8-r2.

you just have to follow spocks 5-step guide   :Wink: 

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/gensplash-in-5-easy-steps.php

so you do not have to do this patching-thing. it is much easier than it seems  :Smile: 

by the way, has anybody an idea how to enable the splash for all ttys??

----------

## ^DoCtOr^

 *loemmel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i just managed it with the gentoo-dev-sources  2.6.8-r2.
> 
> you just have to follow spocks 5-step guide  
> ...

 

Well I already followed Spock's guide and previously to no avail.   :Sad:   I got only the frambuffer working but the splash wouldn't appear for anyone's sake. Still trying to look for something new.   :Twisted Evil: 

You might wanna try editing bootsplash.conf to get splash on all ttys. See https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036 on how to edit   :Cool: 

----------

## snekiepete

The patching described above if for building a kernel that doesn't have the stuff already built in. I just put it here in case anyone wants a new and different kernel source.

Gentoo-dev-sources will probably not take any of those patches cleanly.

----------

## rush_ad

^DoCtOr^ said  *Quote:*   

> Well, enabling bootup logo didn't exactly solved my problem, although I do see a nice penguin up there Cool . Question, do I need to do the patching stuff as above if I am running gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8-r2? Thanks a lot.

 

snekiepete, i followd your guid directed to me on this page and all i get is the penguin. no splash. did i do anything wrong? i'm sure i didnt. any problem with my hardware? i'm using intel i810 onboard. should i use i810fb instead vesafb?

----------

## snekiepete

 *Quote:*   

> snekiepete, i followd your guid directed to me on this page and all i get is the penguin. no splash. did i do anything wrong? i'm sure i didnt. any problem with my hardware? i'm using intel i810 onboard. should i use i810fb instead vesafb?

 

Actually I went back and looked at your dmesg again, it looks like you are only able to get 1024x768-8@74.

it also looks like you have both i810fb and vesafb compiled in, you might want to try i810fb, since dmesg is giving you an error with vesafb. Also you might not need vga compiled in either.

so change your grub line to use i810fb accordingly, and make sure you set geninitramfs to the resolution of your framebuffer.

and never surrender!!!!!!

[/quote]

----------

## loemmel

 *^DoCtOr^ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You might wanna try editing bootsplash.conf to get splash on all ttys. See https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036 on how to edit  

 

didn't solve my problem.   :Crying or Very sad: 

did you ever try disabling the kernel bootup-logo? i didn't enable it and it works.

----------

## Titeuf

 *loemmel wrote:*   

> by the way, has anybody an idea how to enable the splash for all ttys??

 

Try running:

```
rc-update add splash default
```

----------

## rush_ad

snekiepete, i'm not sure how i can find out which framebuffer resolution i have.

----------

## snekiepete

 *rush_ad wrote:*   

> snekiepete, i'm not sure how i can find out which framebuffer resolution i have.

 

check your dmesg again.

# dmesg | grep fb

this should list any fb's that are loaded. 

also 

# fbset

this will show you the current reolution of your framebuffer

post the info for both

----------

## rush_ad

dmesg | grep fb

```
rushad@home ~ $ dmesg | grep fb

ACPI: FADT (v001 INTEL  Whitney  0x06040000 PTL  0x000f4240) @ 0x17effb0b

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD    APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x17effb7f

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x17effbd9

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 elevator=cfq video=vesafb:ywrap,1024x768-32@ 85 splash=silent

fbsplash: silent

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000040

vesafb: Intel Corporation, Intel(R) 8xx Chipset, Hardware Version 0.0 (OEM: Inte l(R) 8xx Chipset Video BIOS)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:99e0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = b00c9a26, set palette = b00c9a4a

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3c0 3c4 3c5 3c7 3c8 3c9 3ce 3cf 3d4 3d5 3d6 3d7 3d8 3d9 3da 

vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 160 Hz, hf = 71 kHz, clk = 110 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1024

vesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0x0

vesafb: abort, cannot ioremap video memory 0x100000 @ 0x0

vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -5

I810FB: fb0         : Intel(R) 810 Framebuffer Device v0.9.0

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xb00a0000

fb1: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'default'

rushad@home ~ $

```

fbset

```
rushad@home ~ $ fbset

mode "640x480-60"

    # D: 24.000 MHz, H: 30.000 kHz, V: 60.242 Hz

    geometry 640 480 640 6553 8

    timings 41666 80 16 14 1 64 3

    rgba 8/0,8/0,8/0,0/0

endmode

rushad@home ~ $

```

----------

## rush_ad

by the way, i have vesafb-tng enabled in kernel.

----------

## rush_ad

my fbset and dmseg after i booting into i819fb

```
rushad@home ~ $ fbset

mode "640x480-60"

    # D: 24.000 MHz, H: 30.000 kHz, V: 60.242 Hz

    geometry 640 480 640 6553 8

    timings 41666 80 16 14 1 64 3

    rgba 8/0,8/0,8/0,0/0

endmode

rushad@home ~ $ dmesg | grep fb

ACPI: FADT (v001 INTEL  Whitney  0x06040000 PTL  0x000f4240) @ 0x17effb0b

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD    APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x17effb7f

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x17effbd9

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 elevator=cfq video=i810fb:ywrap,800x600-32@70 splash=silent

fbsplash: silent

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000040

i810fb_init_pci: DDC probe successful

I810FB: fb0         : Intel(R) 810 Framebuffer Device v0.9.0

vesafb: Intel Corporation, Intel(R) 8xx Chipset, Hardware Version 0.0 (OEM: Intel(R) 8xx Chipset Video BIOS)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:99e0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = b00c9a26, set palette = b00c9a4a

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3c0 3c4 3c5 3c7 3c8 3c9 3ce 3cf 3d4 3d5 3d6 3d7 3d8 3d9 3da

vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 160 Hz, hf = 71 kHz, clk = 110 MHz

vesafb: mode 1153x8648bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1280x9608bpp not found

vesafb: mode 1280x10248bpp not found

vesafb: no matching VBE mode found

vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -22

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xb00a0000

fb1: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'default'

rushad@home ~ $

```

----------

## sakus

OK I have a (stupid?) question. I Followed that 5-step guide and got fbsplash working without any problems, BUT now my system won't boot.I have this in my GRUB's menu.lst that I need for my system to boot:

```

initrd /initrd-2.6.8-gentoo-r2

```

This way I can boot my system but get no splash. If I replace that one with this:

```

initrd /fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

Then I get the splash but end up with kernel panic and can't boot.

Ssssooo, how do I make it to work? I tried having those both lines in my menu.lst but I guess it only loads the latter one over the first one thus giving me the same result. 

Anyways, I suspect this is the problem but it wouldn't be the first time I'm wrong so please help a poor n00b get that sweet sweet splash to work  :Smile: 

You can probably tell that my kernel is 2.6.8-gentoo-r2.. I use genkernel (still configure the kernel to my liking of course) simply because it let's me do everything with just one command. Any other details I'll post as needed, thanks.

----------

## rush_ad

i think you are using genkernel. 

```
initrd /initrd-2.6.8-gentoo-r2
```

 is needed to boot genkernel. so i think you will have to compile your own kernel to get bootplash. if you need more help with that, let me know.

----------

## snekiepete

rush_ad

vesafb is not working for you, (see the error in dmesg....)so i810fb is loading. go ahead and recompile without vesafb. search the forums on how to boot i810 framebuffer at 1024x768 or 800x600 resolution and give that a shot, for some reason your grub line is not activating at the proper resolution.

if that doesnt work we can try the vesafb-rrc. I can help you with getting that setup.....

also maybe it would be better if we went outside of this forum since this is a framebuffer issue and kinda not related to just simply using genplash.

email me at 

my forum name (at) charter (dot) net

----------

## rush_ad

i dont know what i did but i got it to work. now its woking with silent and verbose. i think i had to change boot parameters to boot at 1024x768 and also set hsync and vsync. but when i only set xres and yres, it doesnt boot. i have to set hsync and vsync. 

and when i set hsync and vsync, i get some kind of white line (which hurs eyes) at left side of my screen. could be a monitor problem. but what the hell, its working. so thanks a lot man. without you i couldnt have done it.

now i will start working on making this enlightenment which i installed today to make it 'my type.'

----------

## sakus

Thanks for the reply, rush_ad, that got me thinking. I realized that I don't even need that initrd for anything since everything needed by my HDD is compiled in the kernel..   :Embarassed: 

So now instead of having that initrd image and booting from a RAM-disk I boot straight from my root partition and can leave out the initrd part and replace it with the splash initrd thingie. Works.

----------

## snekiepete

 *rush_ad wrote:*   

> i dont know what i did but i got it to work. now its woking with silent and verbose. i think i had to change boot parameters to boot at 1024x768 and also set hsync and vsync. but when i only set xres and yres, it doesnt boot. i have to set hsync and vsync. 
> 
> and when i set hsync and vsync, i get some kind of white line (which hurs eyes) at left side of my screen. could be a monitor problem. but what the hell, its working. so thanks a lot man. without you i couldnt have done it.
> 
> now i will start working on making this enlightenment which i installed today to make it 'my type.'

 

i recommend qingy for login......

----------

## rush_ad

i already have qingy working. i got that working before splash. priorities, you know.

----------

## saintdev

 *snekiepete wrote:*   

> I am not sure if this matters either or not, bootsplash has these enabled and I haven't seen anywhere noted that they have to be, but it's worth a shot unil spock can verify this. I have the following enabled in my kernel also:
> 
> Device Drivers ---->
> 
>      Block Devices ----->
> ...

 

I emailed spock asking him if Loopback device, and Inital RAM disk (initrd) support were needed, and here was his answer:

 *spock@gentoo.org wrote:*   

> Nope, you don't need those two options. But if choose not to enable initrd support, it is likely that you will have to compile your initramfs image directly into the kernel.

 

----------

## snekiepete

Thanks for getting the info, I don't have to compile into the kernel though, so I guess either way....

----------

## xiphux

I don't know if this fix is a little too late and already been fixed, but I just saw it again not too long ago, so:

For those of you getting the

```
fb.h:305: error: field `modelist' has incomplete type
```

message, you need to edit the file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/fb.h.  At line 305, you'll see:

```
struct list_head modelist;
```

Put an asterisk in front of 'modelist.'  So:

```
struct list_head *modelist;
```

(It needs to be a pointer to a list head)

----------

## snekiepete

thank you xiphux, now I can get my new sources working!!!!!

----------

## motub

I've been following this thread faithfully, as well as the 5 easy steps, and I cannot get fbsplash to appear on startup. 

What's weird is-- I get a silent splash on shutdown, so it seems something is correctly set up; I also get console images appearing at the very end of the boot process (they have a little argument with qingy, the directFB login manager that I use, but they're there).

No problems with framebuffer, either-- just no splash. 

The players:

Kernel gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r2/-r3 (haven't compiled -r3 yet, planning to if I can solve this, in case I need to do something special to get it to work)

vesafb-tng

qingy-0.5.2

DirectFB-0.9.20-r1 

media-libs/freetype-2.1.9 (yes, I know it's hard masked, but qingy would not show text with freetype 2.1.5, and I got tired of blind typing when I logged in).

Splash theme: Lila, from the most recent Lila snapshot tarball (Lila is a collection of themes for DE's, Grub, Bootsplash, splashscreen, and a lot more-- see the Lila Theme Official Thread on these forums, though the theme discussion has since moved to a dedicated site with its own forums.

In any case, I reconfigured the theme to conform to the Emergence theme (renamed the files as specified in this thread), and then I rewrote the theme file as well, to match the Emergence file, while using the settings in the original Lila theme file. I have linked the /splash/default symlink to the Lila folder, and use 'splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-lila-1280x1024 -r 1280x1024 default' to create the initrd file.

grub.conf: 

default 0

timeout 7

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/lila.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.8-gentoo-r2

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz-2.6.8-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb-tng:ywrap,mtrr,noaccel 1280x1024@60 splash=silent,theme:default

initrd /boot/fbsplash-lila-1280x1024

Oh, and I added splash to the ..default runlevel. Should it be in the boot runlevel (sounds logical)?

And clearly something is working right, since when I shut down, I get the Lila silent splash with progressbar.

But I have no clue what is preventing the splash from appearing at startup. I also noticed that the current Emergence has <resolution>-256.png files, which the Lila theme does not; should I make those (and does "making them" mean just I should convert the jpeg I have to png at 256 colors)?

It seems to me that there is something causing what is essentially some kind of timeout-- something is delaying or conflicting with the load of the splash at boot, but whatever it is is shut down first at reboot, so the splash is able to appear. 

Which would lead me to suspect DirectFB, but I can't imagine why that would be loading so early in the boot process (when vesafb-tng starts), since it's only needed for qingy, which does not load till the boot process ends and a user needs to log on.

Can anybody give me a hint as to where I should start looking to solve this? Atm, I'm troubleshooting randomly, and I really am tired of rebooting  :Wink:  .

TIA.

----------

## dbasinge

I'm trying to get gensplash working on my computer. I have read though spock's instructions but it still does not work. I think the problem is that I do not have a fb0 or fbsplash device in my /dev directory. I have vesa-tng compiled into the kernel, but still no luck (did try the older vesa driver).

I'm trying to get this to work on a Toshiba Satellite M30 laptop using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3.

Here is the part of my config

```

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="640x480@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

```

Here is my grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.8-r3

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@75 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.8-r2

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/hda4

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.8-r1

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda4

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Thanks for any info,

Mike

----------

## rush_ad

make sure your framebuffer and image size are same.

----------

## Mit

 *motub wrote:*   

> I've been following this thread faithfully, as well as the 5 easy steps, and I cannot get fbsplash to appear on startup. 
> 
> What's weird is-- I get a silent splash on shutdown, so it seems something is correctly set up; I also get console images appearing at the very end of the boot process (they have a little argument with qingy, the directFB login manager that I use, but they're there).
> 
> No problems with framebuffer, either-- just no splash. 
> ...

 

I get exactly the same with mine, can't get it to show any splash on startup, but running /etc/init.d/splash will set it up, and it displays the shutdown splash.

I have the initrd in place and done all as the guide says. Can't find anything else to help me  :Sad:  Anyone?

----------

## Paranoid

OK, first my gensplash is working. I have now set it up the new way using the initrd and not compiling it into the kernel. Now I'm using vesafb-tng and I find the delay on displaying the fb a little annoying. So I thought I would just switch back to using vesafb as that comes up right away and I don't need to set the refresh since my video card is VBE 2.0. I first tried setting the video mode the old way-vga=792 (1024x768x32). I get the window with the text but the actual picture is not displayed (well a few dots here and there). Tried vga=791 and it works fine but thats only 16bpp so the picture looks crappy. Then I tried using the video= to set the video mode on boot as in the vesafb.txt doc it states most of those commands will work with vesafb. No luck there at all. Tried using the radeonfb but that was a major disaster resulting in several hard lockups.

So anyone have any ideas on getting the regular vesafb to work with the vga=792? Perhaps the framebuffer isn't big enough? I'm out of ideas and have went back to vesafb-tng which works fine albeit a little slow in coming up.

----------

## motub

May I ask what you mean by "not compiling it into the kernel"? Compiling what into the kernel? What settings must be unused to not compile whatever-we're-talking-about into the kernel, and should whatever-we're-talking-about be modularized rather than directly compiled?

Is it possible that I have something compiled in that shouldn't be, and that's what's causing my problems?

----------

## Paranoid

motub,

Originally the 5 step guide was 10 steps and it required you to compile the splash image directly into the kernel. The new way you now use initrd instead so you shouldn't worry about what I said about it. 

Let's see if we can't get it working for you. After reading your above post these are some possible problems I saw in your config.

a. Remove splash from any runlevel. I think you are getting bootsplash and gensplash mixed up. Bootsplash was the old way of doing things and is no longer maintained by spock, it is now considered gensplash. Gensplash does not use the init.d/splash for anything.

b. I would recommend that you get around to compiling the r3 kernel-I'm not sure there are any new gensplash patches in the kernel but there might well be, better safe than sorry.

c. Be sure the loopback & initrd stuff is enabled in your kernel config along with vesafb-tng. You should also set the default res in the option under vesafb-tng-I noticed you left it at 640x480. I'm not sure this matters but can't hurt. Don't forget the fbsplash option either.

d. A couple of little changes in your grub.conf-video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,noaccel,1280x1024-32@60 splash=silent,theme:default.

initrd line is fine.

Then post if you still have problems.

----------

## motub

Well, that didn't go well.

To start with (still using 2.6.8-gentoo-r2), I recompiled and changed the vesa default fb from vesa-tng to vesafb. My default rez then disappeared (it was already set at 1280x1024@60 in the kernel; why did you think it was not, or how did you "notice" that it was not, since I haven't posted my config anyway-- or did you mean some different config than the kernel config?). I changed grub.conf to read vesafb rather than vesafb-tng. When compiling the kernel, I also removed bootlogo support (must have been set by default, since as a former bootsplash user, I wouldn't have set it).

This was a disaster. Not only did I get no framebuffer whatsoever, but half of my system modules would not load, most notably LVM2, nor would qingy (since I had apparently no framebuffer).

Fortunately I could activate my LVM volume group manually, mount /usr, /var, /opt, and /tmp, and changed everything back. The system booted properly (with framebuffer and all LVM groups mounting normally during boot). 

It then occurred to me that maybe I should just try to make an initrd using the emergence theme, so at least I would know if the problem was in the program or in the files I was trying to use. I then realized that I very well might not have re-emerged splashutils since a previous aborted attempt to install 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 a few days ago (so it might only have been compiled against the 2.6.8-r3 source, and not the current 2.6.8-r2 source). So I tried to do that, and it would not re-emerge, claiming that my kernel was not configured; which is obviously not true.

I think the issue as far as that goes is that my kernels are set to use koutput (because I'm using submount, since supermount has been removed, and to emerge submount you have to set your kernels to use koutput), and splashutils doesn't know where my kernel output is, thus does not think it has in fact been "made".

Is this correct? How do I fix it? I'm really ready to go back to bootsplash, but I'm just curious now if this is fixeable. Gotta say, though, it is one big mess. 

I had checked to see if splash was removed from the default runlevel, and it wasn't there, so I thought I had already done it; just checked again and it was in boot, so I removed it from that runlevel. I'll reboot again shortly to see if that solves anything. I also forgot to change the resolution to include -32, so I just did that and we'll see.

Since I want to patch 2.6.8-r3 to ALSA 1.06, and have to re-emerge submount, the ati-drivers, and possibly splashutils as well to conform to the new kernel source, I'd like to be sure I know how to get this working before I go to all this trouble, since if it doesn't or can't work, I'll just revert the no-bootsplash patch and go back to bootsplash.

----------

## Paranoid

 *motub wrote:*   

> To start with (still using 2.6.8-gentoo-r2), I recompiled and changed the vesa default fb from vesa-tng to vesafb.

 

Um, I didn't say to do that. Leave the vesafb-tng in the kernel-the only thing I said remotely similar was to change the video=vesafb-tng in your grub conf to video=vesafb. vesafb-tng is still a vesafb, only allowing you to specify some more options. So hence you do not need to specify video=vesafb-tng.

 *motub wrote:*   

> My default rez then disappeared (it was already set at 1280x1024@60 in the kernel; why did you think it was not

 

My mistake, I must have been looking at the post after yours.

As far as the koutput and submount thing I have no idea, don't use it.

----------

## Jakub

Well, I got gensplash working on a second box with a nvidia card. I'm using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3; I didn't like the fact that the splash appeared in the middle of the boot process so I removed the vesafb-tng patch from /usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6-8.50-base.tar.bz2. Then I applied the old-style vesafb-rrc-0.1.6-2.6.x.tar.bz2 patch to the installed kernel and ran vesa_modeline_gen.pl to select my monitor specs. Now the splash appears much earlier (although still a bit later than bootsplash I think but I can live with that). Btw, i used the 5 steps howto.

Here are the (possibly?) relevant options from my kernel config:

```

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

```

and the lilo entry:

```

image = /boot/vmlinuz

        label = Gentoo-2.6.8-r3

        root = /dev/hdc3

        append = "video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,pmipal splash=verbose,theme:emergence"

        vga = 0x517

        initrd = /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

        read-only # read-only for checking

```

As you can see, I didn't mess with the themes at all. The resolution I use is 1024x768 (16bpp). I removed bootsplash from the default runlevel and added splash to it (I haven't tried adding splash to the boot runlevel):

```

rc-update add splash default

```

thanks to which gensplash appeared on the remaining consoles.

So a little succes story there. I'm particularly happy because the 2.6.8.1 bootsplash patch that I used earlier did work but caused some artifacts in midnight commander and when I tailed my logs.

PS. Off-topic: motub, how do you intend to use ALSA 1.06 in your kernel? I copied the relevant files from the alsa-driver but got a compile error (the 1.05a version did compile though but I'm coming back to 1.04 since I got some problems installing xmms that may be caused by 1.05a).Last edited by Jakub on Sun Aug 29, 2004 5:15 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## motub

Off topic reply, from the Gentoo users mailing list:

 *Quote:*   

> >  Or is there any way for me to build alsa-driver-1.0.6 into a kernel
> 
> > these days?
> 
> I've just done this. Here is how:
> ...

 

Paranoid, thanks for the clarification. I'll leave the kernel alone and just change grub.conf before I reboot (which I'll do as soon as I post this).

----------

## Jakub

 *motub wrote:*   

> Off topic reply, from the Gentoo users mailing list:

 

Thanks a lot.

Now a question: does anyone know how to change the font colour when using gensplash?

----------

## rush_ad

how do i get gensplsah themes?

----------

## Paranoid

Jakub,

Thanks for the little clarification on the init.d/splash. It indeed does set the gensplash on the other consoles and you can modify things with the conf.d/splash config file too. Sorry motub, was wrong about that too (I think I must have a couple beers too many   :Wink:  ). Might look at the script though because it turns off the gensplash on console 0 breifly when it runs.

I hear what you are saying about the delay. I tried using the regular vesafb but can't get 24bpp working, 16 works fine though. I wanted the higher res picture but the theme also includes a 256 color pic that doesn't look too bad so I think I'm going to try that. My problem is I'm not sure how to specify splash to use the 256 color pic. Looking at the theme file it has a pic and a pic256 section specifying the proper images. So how the hell do you pass on the info? I'm assuming in your grub.conf. I guess I'm going to try splash=verbose256, theme:emergence first then go from there. Any ideas?

EDIT:That doesn't work. I tried just changing the theme file to point to the 256 color pic as default with bizarre results. Why am I screwing around with damn thing again anyway?!? Christ, the only time I reboot is when I recompile a new kernel and I only shut my machine down once a month to suck all the damn cat hair out of fans.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## dalcorta

I merged the splashutils and starting converting the bootsplash themes I had but I'm unable to make each terminal have it own theme. Also ¿what is the diffrence between pic and pic256 in the config of emergence, or silent and silent256?

----------

## Maximo

I get this error message when trying to emerge splashutils-0.9_pre07:

```
make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre07/work/miscsplashutils-0.1.1/fbtruetype'

  CC      kernel/splash_kernel.o

In file included from splash_kernel.c:18:

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre07/work/splashutils-0.9-pre07/linux/include/linux/fb.h:305: error: field `modelist' has incomplete type

make: *** [kernel/splash_kernel.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/splashutils-0.9_pre07 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 57, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

maxheadroom posted about this same issue back on page 5 but noone has responded.

I am using gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8-gentoo-r3.

Any ideas as to what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks,

-Maximo

----------

## motub

OK, its working now (under gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3). With the Lila theme, even.

What seems to have been much of the problem was that my /usr is on an LVM partition, so the advice from aslocum on page 3

 *Quote:*   

> ok i got rid of those splash and splash_utils errors:
> 
> the reason is that 'splash' will be called BEFORE the mounting.. so if you have /usr on another partition you will get the errors!
> 
> cp /usr/bin/fbset /sbin
> ...

 

fixed the problems remaining after a clean re-emerge of splashutils and a new initrd necessitated by compiling a new kernel (I was seeing the progressbar, but not the picture-- which was humorous.... once).

So I'm all squared away, using the instructions on the Gentoo Wiki, and this thread. Thanks!

I do wish the silent splash showed up sooner though. It's pretty bizarre having a progress bar after you've been looking at the boot messages for 20 or so seconds already. But that was explained earlier.

----------

## Paranoid

motub, 

Glad you got it working. Takes 20 seconds to come up? About 5 seconds here and that annoys me. You might want to take a look at the splashutils docs which has info on compiling the initramfs into the kernel instead of using initrd. It seems to be a little faster (I went back to this way since I can't get the standard vesafb to work in the 24bpps mode).

----------

## motub

OK, it's not really 20 seconds (I just rebooted, so I checked). It's more like 10, but the problem is that unlike bootsplash, the setting of the framebuffer and the setting of the silent splash is not simultaneous.

So I have 5 seconds of normal (giant) text, then the screen changes to framebuffer, then I have 5 seconds of that (cute tiny text), then suddenly I have a silent splash screen.

I think that it's the two very visible changeovers that make it seem so long and so noticeable. Bootsplash only flashed once to change to framebuffer which I maybe saw for a millisecond before it was obscured by the silent splash screen.

----------

## (l)user

Hi

I can't force this thing to work. Im getting this error sereval times at boot:

```

/sbin/splash: line 31: fbset: command not found

/sbin/splash_util: error while loading shared libraries: libjpeg.so.62: cannot

open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Part of my grub.conf

```

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.8-nitro6

  root (hd0,0)

  kernel=/boot/268nitro root=/dev/hda5 ro video=vesafb-tng:ywrap,pmipal,800x600-32@85 splash=silent,theme:emergence

  initrd=/fbsplash-emergence-800x600

```

Frabemuffer seems to be allright:

```

$fbset

mode "800x600-85"

    # D: 56.303 MHz, H: 53.724 kHz, V: 85.142 Hz

    geometry 800 600 800 600 8

    timings 17761 152 32 27 1 64 3

    hsync high

    vsync high

    rgba 8/0,8/0,8/0,0/0

endmode

```

Any ideas?

----------

## motub

Do you have /usr on a separate partiton than / ? If so, look 3 posts above yours for how I fixed this.

----------

## ksuther

 *xiphux wrote:*   

> I don't know if this fix is a little too late and already been fixed, but I just saw it again not too long ago, so:
> 
> For those of you getting the
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I tried doing that, but then it just gave me incompatible pointer types errors in all the files that had been using it not as a pointer. I suppose I could go and fix all those files, but that doesn't seem right. (This is love-sources-2.6.8.1)

Anything else so I can try this out?

----------

## IT

I seem to have gotten all this to work just fine...

except

now, the command 

```
startx
```

comes back with:

```
bash: startx: command not found
```

and the other significant thing is that after I logon prior to X  and in X in terminal...it now shows me:

```
bash-2.05b$
```

instead of what it used to have...how did I screw that up?...and how do I fix it?  Actually, what does it mean?  

I can still get into X if I su and gdm...I'm confused.

----------

## (l)user

 *motub wrote:*   

> Do you have /usr on a separate partiton than / ? If so, look 3 posts above yours for how I fixed this.

 

Agh am i blind? Thanks that did the thing. Now I have another problem. 

After boot I can see this gentoo2004 image (with out progressbar) and after short time it segmentation faouts:

```

...

Activing possible more swap...   [ok]

/sbin/splash line 102: 345 segmentatino fault:

...

```

And i have my black fb console again huh

----------

## cloc3

 *sakus wrote:*   

> OK I have a (stupid?) question. 
> 
> ...
> 
> I have this in my GRUB's menu.lst that I need for my system to boot:
> ...

 

I think your's to be a good question. I'm also a noob, having the same problem.

I need to boot loading some kernel modules with initrd, and running bootsplash in the same time.

I tried to solve problem in this way but with no luck:

```

gentoo-laptop ~ # mount /boot/; cd

gentoo-laptop ~ # cp /boot/prova.img.gz ./

gentoo-laptop ~ # gunzip prova.img.gz

gentoo-laptop ~ # mkdir workdir

gentoo-laptop ~ # mount prova.img workdir/ -o loop

gentoo-laptop ~ # splash_geninitramfs -v -c workdir/ -r 1024x768 emergence

o Creating directory structure..

mknod: `workdir//dev/null': Il file esiste

mknod: `workdir//dev/console': Il file esiste

o Copying /sbin/splash_helper..

o Copying themes..

  - emergence

o Creating initramfs image..

***/ Now I use the same command than at line 179 of /usr/bin/splash_geninitramfs (without --dereference option)/***

gentoo-laptop ~ # cd workdir ; find . | cpio --quiet -o -H newc |gzip -9 >../img.cpio.gz

gentoo-laptop workdir # cd

gentoo-laptop ~ # cp img.cpio.gz /boot/prova.img.gz

cp: sovrascrivo `/boot/prova.img.gz'? y

gentoo-laptop ~ # lilo

Added windows

Added gentoo-2.6.8 *

Added 2.6.7-r14

Added prova

```

On reboot: bootsplash starts, but linuxrc is not executed and booting fails.

What can I do now?

----------

## sakus

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I need to boot loading some kernel modules with initrd, and running bootsplash in the same time.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

One thing worth looking at is to get rid of the need to use initrd to boot.. that is, compile everything vital like HDD drivers and needed filesystem supports in kernel itself. Then you'll be able to boot without using initrd and it is free to be used with the splash. That's what I did.

Also, the gensplash faq (found in here: http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/) describes how you can compile the splash in the kernel, that way you can keep your old initrd entry and don't need to use it to load the splash.

If there are other ways to work around this, I'm sure someone wiser than me will tell about it   :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *sakus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> compile everything vital like HDD drivers and needed filesystem supports in kernel itself.
> ...

 

Off course, that's may be unpossible.

 *sakus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, the gensplash faq (found in here: http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/) describes how you can compile the splash in the kernel
> 
> ...
> ...

 

But so I'm forced to recompile bzImage just to change fbsplash image. That's really bad.

Now I need one of these answers:

1. I've just used a bad procedure to reach my goal (as I think);

2. It's quite unpossible, because of a developing choice;

3. For now it's unpossible, but developers are working to find  a solution.

----------

## georgz

Hi,

seems to half work for me. But during boot no image is shown, it just switches to a higher resolution in text mode... The splash for the consoles seems to work except that the jpeg image isn't shown. Tested with default theme and one other, always the same.

Any tip what it could be the problem?

I'm using nitro sources 2.6.8.1-nitro6.

```
root@ ~ # dmesg  | grep fb

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda8 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@85 splash=silent,theme:MaiHoshino

fbsplash: silent

fbsplash: theme MaiHoshino

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., MACH64RM, 01.00 (OEM: ATI MACH64)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5044

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c50aa, set palette = c00c5104

vesafb: pmi: ports = ec85 ec1f ecb4 ecb8 ec18 ec14 ecc0 ecc3 ecc1

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=2709

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xfd000000, mapped to 0xe0800000, size 8128k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'MaiHoshino'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'MaiHoshino'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'MaiHoshino'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'MaiHoshino'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'MaiHoshino'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'MaiHoshino'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

fbsplash: console 6 using theme 'MaiHoshino'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 6

fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'MaiHoshino'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 7

fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'MaiHoshino'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 8

fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'MaiHoshino'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 9

fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'MaiHoshino'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10

fbsplash: console 11 using theme 'MaiHoshino'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 11

fbsplash: switching to verbose mode

```

```

title kernel-2.6.8.1-Nitro6 (Bootsplash, Silent)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.8.1-nitro6 root=/dev/hda8 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@85 splash=silent,theme:MaiHoshino

initrd=/fbsplash-MaiHoshino-1024x768

```

----------

## Jakub

What have I done!!! I've read the Gentoo-wiki fbsplash howto and it was really great but there were some inconsistencies in it (like, it said that fbsplash is another name for vesafb-tng). So i started to change some things but I'm afraid I've changed too much. The author encouraged people to make alterations but I don't know if I didn't go too far. And I'm not even an English native speaker... The howto is longer now and has more subsections so I hope if it has many mistakes it will not be that difficult to correct it.

I think that particularly the part about creating new themes should be modified (actually, I've only used the default theme so I have no idea if it works...  :Embarassed:  ).

----------

## Paranoid

I just read through the wiki-looks good to me.

----------

## motub

Yes, I agree; thanks for expanding the information and making it even clearer. I had done my additions last night, and your edit clarified one thing that I had left a bit fuzzy because I wasn't too sure about it-- I knew that you needed to only make (and not install) the kernel before emerging splashutils, but I wasn't quite sure if you had to wait until after you'd made the initrd to install it. Your explanation of the two methods of creating the initrd straightened that out in my mind. 

(Plus, you didn't edit me, much, so I'm fine with it  :Wink:  .)

I might swing by and fix a couple of minor typos, but it's clear and very helpful.

And I guess we should stop putting disclaimers on the end, since that is the point of a Wiki-- it's a community knowledge base project. So we probably shouldn't feel guilty about editing (it's just that I write, so I feel bad; there aren't many writers who like being edited  :Wink:  ).

----------

## Paranoid

Here's a neat time saving trick if you are making a new theme:

When switching from X back to the console (ctl-alt-f1) the framebuffer is refreshed using the .cfg file located in /etc/splash/whateverthemeyouarecurrentlyusing. So you can change the colors, sizes, images etc. by just editing the .cfg file you are using (example:1024x768.cfg-might be prudent to make a backup b4 you start editing) and just do a ctl-alt-f1 to see your changes.

When you are all done make a new theme dir (just thought of this-if you are using theme:default which is symlinked to the appropriate dir you can just change the symlink to point to your new theme dir and not have to worry about screwing the current 1 up) and generate a new initramfs, ready to go with a new theme. You will be only able to do 1 size at a time and only 1 mode at a time (silent or verbose). I use verbose not silent so I can adjust everything. If you are using silent you won't be able to change around the progress bar and see the differences (I'm assuming, never used silent). Good luck.

EDIT:see doc/splashutils/theme_format file for an explanation of all the options.

----------

## dbasinge

Got it working, I have a wide screen laptop, and I finally found a vga setting it liked.

Mike

----------

## snekiepete

 *dbasinge wrote:*   

> Got it working, I have a wide screen laptop, and I finally found a vga setting it liked.
> 
> Mike

 

with vesafb-tng you can enter in the resolution you want, 1280x800 or whatever for that matter. I guess as long as vesafb-tng works with your hardware.

----------

## StifflerStealth

I have an existing initrd image and I tried to do a: 

```
splash_geninitramfs -v -a /boot/initrd-2.6.8-gentoo-r3 -r 1024x768 default
```

 to append to it but I get this error:  *Quote:*   

> o Unpacking /boot/initrd-2.6.8-gentoo-r3..
> 
> cpio: premature end of file
> 
> o Creating directory structure..
> ...

  and the size of the new initrd file is less than the original on, so naturally it does not work. The initrd file is valid and works as it should. Maybe a new feature of the geninitramfs could be to use an existing initrd file. Or is this a bug?

----------

## Jakub

 *motub wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (...) I guess we should stop putting disclaimers on the end, since that is the point of a Wiki-- it's a community knowledge base project. So we probably shouldn't feel guilty about editing (it's just that I write, so I feel bad; there aren't many writers who like being edited  ).
> 
> 

 

I *hoped* Wiki would work like that but I wasn't sure (I'd never used it before). I feel a bit better now, thanks.

 *motub wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (Plus, you didn't edit me, much, so I'm fine with it  .)
> 
> 

 

Now I did  :Wink: , but only the heading, to expand the 'Troubleshooting' section.

----------

## garnie

I can't get i to work  :Sad: 

I am using the Aquamatrix theme from bootsplash.de.

first i converted it via the bootsplash2fbsplash program, then made the initrd and added it to grub.conf and menu.lst, of course i have added splash to default via rc-update.

```

# Boot automatically after 30 secs.

timeout 30

# By default, boot the first entry.

default 0

# Fallback to the second entry.

fallback 1

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# For booting GNU/Hurd

title  Garnie's Gentoo

root   (hd0,0)

kernel /bzImage root=/dev/hda3 vga=794 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal, 1280x1024-32@60 splash=silent,theme:Aquamatrix

initrd /fbsplash-Aquamatrix

```

there comes a picture when booting but it's not the way it should be, filling only the top of the screen, the same when shutting down / rebooting.

And the console images does not working at all, how ever i am quite sure that i have made a mistake some place i just don't know where  :Sad: 

----------

## motub

Firstly, afaik, you no longer need the vga= option (you already have 1280x1024-32@60, which is the correct one with the new vesafb);

Secondly, did you check the conversion after using bootsplash2fbsplash (which I've never heard of before now, so thanks)? Did you look at the cfg file to make sure the paths were correct, that they pointed to the correct images, and that the images themselves were correctly moved to the new location?

As it rather seems that at least some of the images (the framebuffer backgrounds) are not being found.

----------

## upD8R

I've never used a bootsplash theme with an animation part. Anyway, Gensplash runs just fine here and because it should be compatible to bootsplash: How can I run animations with Gensplash?

Is there a HowTo available?

Thanks, Mario

----------

## spock_

A few things that I believe may use clearing up here:

1. You can't 'mknod' the fbsplash device. Fbsplash is a dynamic char device. Make it static and it will break sooner or later.

2. Fbsplash and splashutils are not in any way limited to Gentoo. "But the progress bar won't work, and it complains about /proc/splash all the time" you might scream.. Yeah, it does, but guess what - in order to make the progress bar work, the initscripts have to be prepared to feed data to splashutils. Your distro's scripts may be prepared to work with bootsplash, or they may not be prepared to work with anything. If you want to have a working progress bar, modify the scripts yourself or ask your devs to support fbsplash/splashutils. The patches and utilities are not in any way Gentoo-specific (or at least haven't been made so intentionally).

Your best chance of making the progress bar work is searching for /sbin/splash or /sbin/splash.bin in the initscripts and changing it to /sbin/splash_util (modifying the command line options of course.. splash_util -h will be your guide  :Smile: )

3. Some Debian systems seem to halt when using vesafb-tng. So far people reported that this is caused by the reset_vga_palette() funtion in console-screen.sh. I don't know exactly what is causing it (and it's not fully reproducible). If you want to use vesafb-tng the best option for now might be throwing this function out (it's not that you really need to reset the VGA palette at boot) or (I guess) using pmipal with vesafb-tng.

4. If kernel messages at boot time appear sooooo scary to the windows users (which is strange, don't BIOS messages scary them even more?), you can always try the 'quiet' kernel command line option.

5. Fbsplash/splashutils don't use /proc for anything. If your initscripts complain about /proc/splash, it's because they have been made specifically to work with bootsplash.

6. Want to use bootsplash themes with fbsplash? Use the bootsplash2fbsplash utility from splashutils.

7. Want /sbin/splash and other stuff used in Gentoo? Download http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/splashutils-gentoo-0.1.tar.bz2

8. Loopback device support isn't necessary, neither is RAM disk support. But if don't enable initrd, give up all hope of using initrds - you will have to compile the theme into the kernel.

9. Despite what people might be telling your, the theme: part in the kernel command line is necessary. Simple 'splash=silent' is NOT ENOUGH.

10. Want to change the font colors? man console_codes, look for 'set palette'.

11. You can't append initramfs data to an initrd image.

12. Making animations work with fbsplash should be no different than making them work with bootsplash. Gentoo currently doesn't support boot animations.

13. Splashutils compile errors ('modelist' incomplete type) are caused by a bug in the latest kernels' header files. I'm working on making splashuitls less vulnerable to this kind of bugs.

----------

## allan

 *spock_ wrote:*   

> 4. If kernel messages at boot time appear sooooo scary to the windows users (which is strange, don't BIOS messages scary them even more?), you can always try the 'quiet' kernel command line option.

 

It's been a very long time since I've seen a BIOS do anything more than a splash screen; well, except on some of my older gear (5+ years) that I have working as dedicated devices.

The bootup sequence of a current generation windoze box is generally the BIOS splash, the "Loading Windows" splash and then the generic desktop background.  No scrolling text messages (unless you are trouble shooting in safemode, but your average user wouldn't even go there).

The quiet parameter for the kernel does help some, but overall the aesthetic appearnce can be disconcerting when that text pops up.

BTW - Do you have any suggestions for the suppressing or minimizing the appearance of the console when it shifts between the splash screen and the X display manager?

----------

## arch4nge1

The splash appears when I press Ctrl-Alt-Del but when it boots up, I can see it switches resolution to the framebuffer, but no splash. It then shows just the verbose boot up messages and at some later stage it tries to show a progress bar which constantly appears and disappears with each progress update but no splash screen.

I've followed the 5 steps as described on Spock's site too(http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/gensplash-in-5-easy-steps.php) and this is where I am stuck at the moment.

Also I keep seeing something like  *Quote:*   

> fbset not found

  and  *Quote:*   

> libjpeg.so.62 not found

  or something even though 

```
ldconfig -v |grep jpeg
```

 does indicate it is there and 

```
which fbset
```

 also reveals the presence of fbset in /usr/bin.

The kernel I am using is 2.6.8.1-nitro6.

Any help on this would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## upD8R

 *spock_ wrote:*   

> Gentoo currently doesn't support boot animations.

 

Spock, thanks for the clarification ...

Anyway, a general question: Ist vesafb or vesafb-tng required in order to setup fbsplash & Co.? Or could it also be used with any card-specific fb driver?

Mario

----------

## spock_

 *arch4nge1 wrote:*   

> Also I keep seeing something like  *Quote:*   fbset not found  and  *Quote:*   libjpeg.so.62 not found  or something even though 
> 
> ```
> ldconfig -v |grep jpeg
> ```
> ...

 

Seems like you have a separate /usr partition. You can temporarily solve your problems by copying the appropriate files to /sbin and /lib (I think the process is described in detail in the Gentoo Wiki). Anyway, this will be fixed in the next release  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Anyway, a general question: Ist vesafb or vesafb-tng required in order to setup fbsplash & Co.? Or could it also be used with any card-specific fb driver? 

 

It can be used with any fb driver, but I've only tested it with rivafb, vesafb and vesafb-tng. If it doesn't work with the driver you use - please report it as a bug.

----------

## UberLord

 *allan wrote:*   

>  *spock_ wrote:*   4. If kernel messages at boot time appear sooooo scary to the windows users (which is strange, don't BIOS messages scary them even more?), you can always try the 'quiet' kernel command line option. 
> 
> It's been a very long time since I've seen a BIOS do anything more than a splash screen; well, except on some of my older gear (5+ years) that I have working as dedicated devices.
> 
> The bootup sequence of a current generation windoze box is generally the BIOS splash, the "Loading Windows" splash and then the generic desktop background.  No scrolling text messages (unless you are trouble shooting in safemode, but your average user wouldn't even go there).
> ...

 

I quite agree. Users will only change over if they perceive something is better. With the text appearing and the slow time it takes to display the image, most will prefer bootsplash and all that kernel badness that goes with it. Purely because they think it's better as it has almost zero test and a fast image display.

----------

## spock_

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> I quite agree. Users will only change over if they perceive something is better. With the text appearing and the slow time it takes to display the image, most will prefer bootsplash and all that kernel badness that goes with it. Purely because they think it's better as it has almost zero test and a fast image display.

 

Wait a sec, are we talking about late switching to the video mode or late displaying of the image? If it is the latter, there's no reason for the image to be displayed later than it was in bootsplash. If you're using a working initramfs image, the image will be displayed right after fbcon is initialized (which can hardly be called a 'slow time'). In the kernel log you should see smth like:

```

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

```

If you don't, then something is wrong with your configuration.

----------

## UberLord

 *spock_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wait a sec, are we talking about late switching to the video mode or late displaying of the image? If it is the latter, there's no reason for the image to be displayed later than it was in bootsplash. If you're using a working initramfs image, the image will be displayed right after fbcon is initialized (which can hardly be called a 'slow time'). In the kernel log you should see smth like:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I do see that - but I only see my image ~ 2-3 seconds after the screen turns black (fb initialised I guess). With bootsplash it came up straight away.

----------

## Jakub

 *spock_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wait a sec, are we talking about late switching to the video mode or late displaying of the image?

 

I believe it's the late switching to the video mode. People (including myself  :Smile:  ) probably  got spolit by the fact that with vesafb it was instantaneous. And since fbsplash is usually used in conjunction with vesafb-tng (and with bootsplash many were using vesafb with the rcc patch), they assume that fbsplash is the culprit. At least that's how I see it.

----------

## anyc

Hi

I've added "splash" to my default runlevel and uncommented

```
SPLASH_TTYS="0 1 2 3 4 5"
```

in "/etc/conf.d/splash" but my theme is only visible on tty1. 

Framebuffer works on all.

Thanks!

Mario

----------

## cloc3

 *spock_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 11. You can't append initramfs data to an initrd image.
> 
> 

 

I agree. But my question was a bit different.

Is there a way to load kernel-modules inside the bootsplash initramfs image?

I'm able to make a initramfs with all bootsplash and mkinitrd files, but  kernel-modules are not loaded. Is it my mystake or a techinc initramfs limit?

----------

## spock_

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> I'm able to make a initramfs with all bootsplash and mkinitrd files, but  kernel-modules are not loaded. Is it my mystake or a techinc initramfs limit?

 

I think it's possible to load kernel modules from initramfs images (but I've never tried it, so it's not for sure). The way initramfs images are handled is a bit different though (/init is executed instead of /linuxrc) - you might wish to have a look a <kernel>/Documentation/early-userspace/ for info about this. Anyway, if all goes well, the new version of splashutils will support both initramfs and initrd images, so the problem might be gone soon  :Smile: 

----------

## Jakub

Why the hell did I have to mess with it? It was perfect.

Now, when I get the "Setting framebuffer console images" (just before  "Entering runlevel: 3" ) message during boot, my splash screen disappears for a moment. It's annoying because the text changes its position (goes a bit left). Then, after a moment, the text moves back right a bit and the splash screen reappears.

That's what i get in my logs:

```

Sep  1 23:52:42 mymachine fbsplash: switched splash state to 'off' on console 0

Sep  1 23:52:42 mymachine fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

Sep  1 23:52:42 mymachine fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

Sep  1 23:52:42 mymachine fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'emergence'

Sep  1 23:52:42 mymachine fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

Sep  1 23:52:42 mymachine fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'emergence'

(...)

```

Why does it insist on "switching splash state to 'off' on console 0"?

----------

## Mr. Atoz

After trials and tribulations, I _finally_ got mine working....  :Very Happy: 

However, I HAVE to use the vga= in my grub.conf.  Using the video= by itself never enables the fb.  The neat thing about that is...my bootsplash comes up more or less instantly...no waiting.   :Very Happy: 

I am using ck-sources, 2.6.8-ck4, and I am using the stock vesafb, not vesafb-tng.  Perhaps this is why the video lines don't buy me anything?  Will the vesa-tng patch run cleanly against the 2.6.8-ck4 source?

I also get some funk in the kernel output, here is a snippet, I can post the whole thing if you like (it is rather long).  It occurs right after the agp modules load.  For this chipset, I have to load intel_agp, which auto-loads agpgart.

```

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 865 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 1911M

agpgart: Detected 8060K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49424 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

fbsplash: switching to verbose mode

tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

tg3: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

mtrr: 0xf0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xf0000000,0x400000

[drm] Initialized i830 1.3.2 20021108 on minor 0: Intel Corp. 82865G Integrated Graphics Device

mtrr: base(0xf0020000) is not aligned on a size(0x4b0000) boundary

mtrr: 0xf0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xf0000000,0x400000

Badness in vc_resize at drivers/char/vt.c:758

 [<c023a70a>] vc_resize+0x46d/0x472

 [<c02334d2>] misc_open+0x0/0x2d1

 [<c0157c1e>] chrdev_open+0xed/0x214

 [<c014dd53>] dentry_open+0x109/0x222

 [<c02892ea>] fbsplash_disable+0x5d/0xd6

 [<c028964d>] fbsplash_ioctl_dosetcfg+0x19a/0x19c

 [<c01616ef>] sys_ioctl+0x113/0x264

 [<c0105a5f>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

```

 :Question:  Is anybody else running the i865 chipset  :Question: 

One other question to spock or whoever...The splashutils 0.9_pre07 has a dependancy of baselayout 1.10.4, which in turn has a dependancy of sysvinit.  After the emerge of all packages, I ran etc-update, and did a -5, because I had not modified any of the listed files.  I figured, go with the new stuff.  Now, my shell environment is a bit whacked, no color prompts and some strange keymap stuff.  Is this by design of the new layout, or simply because it is still masked and not complete?  Has init been taken out of baselayout and maintained in a separate package now?  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

Thanks---

----------

## Jakub

 *Mr. Atoz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> However, I HAVE to use the vga= in my grub.conf.  Using the video= by itself never enables the fb.  The neat thing about that is...my bootsplash comes up more or less instantly...no waiting.  
> 
> I am using ck-sources, 2.6.8-ck4, and I am using the stock vesafb, not vesafb-tng.  Perhaps this is why the video lines don't buy me anything?  Will the vesa-tng patch run cleanly against the 2.6.8-ck4 source?
> ...

 

Of course you have to use the vga= option if you're using vesafb and want to get a higher resolution. If you were using vesafb-tng however, specifying the vga= option would (as far as I remember) cause an error about video mode not supported or something like that. 

You can try the patch (any patch actually) out with the --dry-run option and watch the console output to see if it applies cleanly.

----------

## hoschi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> boot=/dev/sda
> 
> default=Gentoo-2004.2
> ...

 

I solved the failure in splashutils with adding a "*" in line 305... (see page before).

If i use "silent" and not "verbose" i can see a small status-bar loading for 2 seconds, after that i have only normal framebuffer.

Is something missing in my kernel (loopack etc. ?)?

----------

## arch4nge1

 *spock_ wrote:*   

> Also I keep seeing something like  *Quote:*   fbset not found  and  *Quote:*   libjpeg.so.62 not found  or something even though 
> 
> ```
> ldconfig -v |grep jpeg
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks for the help Spock. I'd found the solution somewhere in the forums later on too. I've also noticed that 'make install' in /usr/src/linux does some stuff which I'm unaware about. What does it actually do? what is the significance of these extra files? Do I need to still copy over the bzImage if I run 'make install'? I normally just copy the bzImage over to /boot. In this case I've noticed that running 'make install' is crucial to making the splash work.

So now my splash screen is working, but I still don't see a progress bar. What do I need to do to get the progress bar? Do I need to run splash_geninitramfs or something?

Thanks.

----------

## Paranoid

 *Jakub wrote:*   

> Why the hell did I have to mess with it? It was perfect.
> 
> Now, when I get the "Setting framebuffer console images" (just before "Entering runlevel: 3" ) message during boot, my splash screen disappears for a moment. It's annoying because the text changes its position (goes a bit left). Then, after a moment, the text moves back right a bit and the splash screen reappears.

 

edit conf.d/splash-uncomment splash ttys line and remove 0.

----------

## Jakub

 *arch4nge1 wrote:*   

> I've also noticed that 'make install' in /usr/src/linux does some stuff which I'm unaware about. What does it actually do? what is the significance of these extra files? Do I need to still copy over the bzImage if I run 'make install'? I normally just copy the bzImage over to /boot. In this case I've noticed that running 'make install' is crucial to making the splash work.
> 
> 

 

From what I know, make install in /usr/src/linux does several things:

1) copies the bzImage to /boot and names it vmlinuz-name-of-the-kernel (e.g. vmlinuz-2.6.8-gentoo-r3),

2) creates a symlink 'vmlinuz' which points to file in 1),

3) does the same for the config file (which isn't necessary to boot),

4) does the same for the System.map file (which also isn't necessary to boot),

5) a symlink called 'vmlinuz.old' is created which points to the old kernel, the same refers to the config and System.map files,

6) runs lilo (optionally).

So instead of running 'make install' you can just copy the 'bzImage' file over to boot (and rerun lilo if you're using it).

I'm sure the above is quite inaccurate so maybe someone alse will explain it better.

----------

## snow16

 *Jakub wrote:*   

> Why the hell did I have to mess with it? It was perfect.
> 
> Now, when I get the "Setting framebuffer console images" (just before  "Entering runlevel: 3" ) message during boot, my splash screen disappears for a moment. It's annoying because the text changes its position (goes a bit left). Then, after a moment, the text moves back right a bit and the splash screen reappears.
> 
> That's what i get in my logs:
> ...

 

To stop it from resetting your splash on console 0, edit /etc/conf.d/splash.  Change this line to SPLASH_TTYS="1 2 3 4 5" ...Remove 0

----------

## Jakub

 *Paranoid wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit conf.d/splash-uncomment splash ttys line and remove 0.
> 
> 

 

 *snow16 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To stop it from resetting your splash on console 0, edit /etc/conf.d/splash.  Change this line to SPLASH_TTYS="1 2 3 4 5" ...Remove 0
> 
> 

 

Thanks to both of you, I'll try it out as as I'm able to restart my box.

----------

## KingPunk

oh wow. i just rebuilt my entire system and i've NEVER been able to get

bootsplash going for some darn reason or another. and i said why not try it

this way one time. and volia. sinch. it was easy. i don't get it.

im puzzled. why wasnt it harder? MAKE IT HARDER!  :Wink: 

anyways, it looks sweeet  :Smile:  whewt!

----------

## Mr. Atoz

 *Jakub wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You can try the patch (any patch actually) out with the --dry-run option and watch the console output to see if it applies cleanly.

 

Thanks, I'll give it a shot.

On another note, does anybody have troubles with mplayer and/or xine inside X (due to the FB being enabled I presume)  :Question: 

How about SDL problems due to the FB being in use?  Any workarounds?

----------

## codergeek42

I want to try out GenSplash (I have Bootspash working perfectly), but how do I go about reversing the bootsplash patch? I patched it with

```
# patch -p1 < bootsplash-2.6.9-rc1.diff
```

Do I just do the same thing to reverse it so I can apply the gensplash patch? Thanx.

EDIT: Yea, that reversed it. Now to configure it ^_^ ...

----------

## codergeek42

I can't emerge splashutils   :Crying or Very sad: 

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking splashutils-0.9-pre07.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre07/work

>>> Unpacking miscsplashutils-0.1.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre07/work

>>> Unpacking splashutils-gentoo-0.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre07/work

>>> Unpacking fbsplash-theme-emergence.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre07/work

>>> Source unpacked.

  MAKE    klibc

  CONF    libjpeg

  MAKE    libjpeg

  CONF    zlib

  MAKE    zlib

  CONF    libpng

  MAKE    libpng

  CC      kernel/splash_kernel.o

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre07/work/miscsplashutils-0.1.1/fbtruetype'

gcc -O2 -Wall -I/usr/include/freetype2   -c -o fbtruetype.o fbtruetype.c

gcc -O2 -Wall -I/usr/include/freetype2   -c -o messages.o messages.c

gcc -O2 -Wall -I/usr/include/freetype2   -c -o console.o console.c

gcc -O2 -Wall -I/usr/include/freetype2   -c -o ttf.o ttf.c

gcc -O2 -Wall -I/usr/include/freetype2   -c -o luxisri.o luxisri.c

gcc -O2 -Wall -I/usr/include/freetype2 -L/usr/lib -o fbtruetype -L/usr/lib fbtruetype.o messages.o console.o ttf.o luxisri.o -lfreetype -lm

gcc -O2 -Wall -I/usr/include/freetype2 -L/usr/lib -static -o fbtruetype.static -L/usr/lib fbtruetype.o messages.o console.o ttf.o luxisri.o /usr/lib/libfreetype.a /usr/lib/libz.a -lm

strip -s fbtruetype fbtruetype.static

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre07/work/miscsplashutils-0.1.1/fbtruetype'

>>> Install splashutils-0.9_pre07 into /var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre07/image/ category media-gfx

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre07/work/miscsplashutils-0.1.1/fbtruetype'

install -D fbtruetype /var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre07/image//sbin/fbtruetype

install -D fbtruetype.static /var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre07/image//sbin/fbtruetype.static

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre07/work/miscsplashutils-0.1.1/fbtruetype'

  CC      kernel/splash_kernel.o

In file included from splash_kernel.c:18:

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre07/work/splashutils-0.9-pre07/linux/include/linux/fb.h:305: error: field `modelist' has incomplete type

make: *** [kernel/splash_kernel.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/splashutils-0.9_pre07 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 57, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)
```

----------

## yamakawa

same erroe here with development-sources-2.6.9-rc1.

```

>>> Install splashutils-0.9_pre07 into /var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre07/image/ category media-gfx

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre07/work/miscsplashutils-0.1.1/fbtruetype'

install -D fbtruetype /var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre07/image//sbin/fbtruetype

install -D fbtruetype.static /var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre07/image//sbin/fbtruetype.static

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre07/work/miscsplashutils-0.1.1/fbtruetype'

  CC      kernel/splash_kernel.o

In file included from splash_kernel.c:18:

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre07/work/splashutils-0.9-pre07/linux/include/linux/fb.h:305: error: field `modelist' has incomplete type

make: *** [kernel/splash_kernel.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/splashutils-0.9_pre07 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 57, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

----------

## Jakub

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

> I can't emerge splashutils  
> 
> 

 

 *yamakawa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> same erroe here with development-sources-2.6.9-rc1.
> 
> 

 

Previous page on this thread:

 *Spock_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  13. Splashutils compile errors ('modelist' incomplete type) are caused by a bug in the latest kernels' header files. I'm working on making splashuitls less vulnerable to this kind of bugs.
> 
> 

 

----------

## Druker

 *Quote:*   

> 1. You can't 'mknod' the fbsplash device. Fbsplash is a dynamic char device. Make it static and it will break sooner or later.

 

What's the correct way to run fbsplash then? What piece of software creates this device file?

----------

## spock_

 *Druker wrote:*   

> What's the correct way to run fbsplash then? What piece of software creates this device file?

 

The correct way is to use udev. If you're still using devfs, it is really a good time to upgrade. If you think that devfs works for you so there's no reason to upgrade - think again, devfs will be dead in less than half a year (that is the plan at least). If for some strange reasons you don't want to use udev, you can get the minor and major numbers from /sys/class/misc/fbsplash/dev.

----------

## codergeek42

 *Jakub wrote:*   

>  *codergeek42 wrote:*   I can't emerge splashutils  
> 
>  
> 
>  *yamakawa wrote:*   
> ...

 Ah. Thanx   :Embarassed: 

----------

## TheWoopWoop

Great how-to.

I was a little bit eager though and I wasn't paying as much attention as I should have been. I downloaded the gentoo-dev sources and used my oldconfig figuring all would be well while completely forgetting to enable the new kernel options.

Then I realized that mistake and enabled the options only to forget to run lilo after copying the recompile to /boot.

Now it's all working though. Good learning experience and beautiful end result.

One question: What is the advantage to this new method as opposed to bootsplash?

Nevermind. Just read all about it on spock's site. Kudos to everyone involved. Hopefully this will find its way into other distributions as well.

----------

## codergeek42

For those interested, xiphux has posted a work-around in the xx-sources thread: *xiphux wrote:*   

> I could try and make a bootsplash/fbsplash selectable option, but it might take some time.
> 
> However, that splashutils compile error is quite simple to fix; I actually posted the solution in the gensplash thread.
> 
> Go edit /usr/src/linux/include/linux/fb.h.  At line 305, you'll see:
> ...

 I'm not sure how well that works, but I'm going to try it and report back.

[edit]

Seems to be compiling ok. I just hope Murphy is nowhere to be found ...

[/edit]

[edit]

Seems to have worked. Just remember to undo that change as it breaks other kernel stuff if you leave it as a pointer.

[/edit]

----------

## codergeek42

Ok. Gunna reboot and try it now. Wish me luck ^_^

----------

## codergeek42

Nope. No luck *Quote:*   

> Error: can't open /dev/fbsplash

  I'll go check my kernel config.

----------

## codergeek42

I have the stuff in there: *cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep ^[^#] wrote:*   

> CONFIG_X86=y
> 
> CONFIG_MMU=y
> 
> CONFIG_UID16=y
> ...

 And I think I'm passing it the proper command-line in my grub config: *Quote:*   

> default 0
> 
> timeout 10
> 
> splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> ...

 Yet it's not even using framebuffer at all....

/me is sad...

----------

## codergeek42

Curious...should I be using the vesafb-tng patch or the vesafb that's already in the kernel?

[edit]

Well, I couldn't get vesafb-tng to patch correctly on 2.6.9-rc1 (used the testing one) but just added a vga kernel parameter and it works like a charm now. Have I told you Gentoo devs how much I love you recently ?

 :Wink: 

[/edit]

[edit]

If anyone wants to see it in all its glory, here's an fbgrab screenshot.

[/edit]

----------

## devast

Any comment on this one ? :

http://hotsheep.mad.hu/~devast/gensplash.png

It was good with good old bootsplash and vesafb-tng.

----------

## Duifje

I tried to install gensplash (splashutils 0.9_pre07) with a 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 gentoo-dev kernel. On reboot it gives a segmentation fault: "/sbin/splash: line 102: 365 Segmentation fault    /sbin/splash_util -c repaint -m s --theme=${SPLASH_THEME}"

/etc/init.d/splash start gives:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

pundit root # /etc/init.d/splash start

 * Setting framebuffer console images...

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 533:  6024 Segmentation fault      /sbin/splash_util --vc=0 -m v -t "${theme}" -c setpic                                         [ ok ]

pundit root #

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Could this be my punishment for using sisfb  :Razz:  or is it just bad luck? 

Btw: in the fivestep .php file it would be nice to see a note about /sbin/splash being run before mounting filesystems so users like me who have things like /usr on a separate partition don't get confused with strange errors about "missing" files.

----------

## Camp

yo real thanks for HOWTO  :Cool: )

but can you help me in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=218533  ?

----------

## TheWoopWoop

 *Mr. Atoz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> One other question to spock or whoever...The splashutils 0.9_pre07 has a dependancy of baselayout 1.10.4, which in turn has a dependancy of sysvinit.  After the emerge of all packages, I ran etc-update, and did a -5, because I had not modified any of the listed files.  I figured, go with the new stuff.  Now, my shell environment is a bit whacked, no color prompts and some strange keymap stuff.  Is this by design of the new layout, or simply because it is still masked and not complete?  Has init been taken out of baselayout and maintained in a separate package now?   
> 
> Thanks---

 

Having the same issue myself and I'm wondering what the solution is...

----------

## hawk072

 *TheWoopWoop wrote:*   

>  *Mr. Atoz wrote:*   
> 
> One other question to spock or whoever...The splashutils 0.9_pre07 has a dependancy of baselayout 1.10.4, which in turn has a dependancy of sysvinit.  After the emerge of all packages, I ran etc-update, and did a -5, because I had not modified any of the listed files.  I figured, go with the new stuff.  Now, my shell environment is a bit whacked, no color prompts and some strange keymap stuff.  Is this by design of the new layout, or simply because it is still masked and not complete?  Has init been taken out of baselayout and maintained in a separate package now?   
> 
> Thanks--- 
> ...

 

I also have this problem.  I know its because of an update to /etc/profile.  I saved my old /etc/profile just in case.  Using the old version, the shell environment works fine, but the new version screws everything up.  I think the colors are not disabled on purpose but I don't understand why.

My original /etc/profile

```

# /etc/profile:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/profile,v 1.23 2003/04/29 21:23:18 azarah Exp $

if [ -e "/etc/profile.env" ]

then

   . /etc/profile.env

fi

# 077 would be more secure, but 022 is generally quite realistic

umask 022

if [ `/usr/bin/whoami` = 'root' ]

then

   # Do not set PS1 for dumb terminals

   if [ "$TERM" != 'dumb'  ] && [ -n "$BASH" ]

   then

      export PS1='\[\033[01;31m\]\h \[\033[01;34m\]\W \$ \[\033[00m\]'

   fi

   export PATH="/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:${ROOTPATH}"

else

   # Do not set PS1 for dumb terminals

   if [ "$TERM" != 'dumb'  ] && [ -n "$BASH" ]

   then

      export PS1='\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h \[\033[01;34m\]\W \$ \[\033[00m\]'

   fi

   export PATH="/bin:/usr/bin:${PATH}"

fi

unset ROOTPATH

if [ -z "$INPUTRC" -a ! -f "$HOME/.inputrc" ]

then

   export INPUTRC="/etc/inputrc"

fi

# Extract the value of EDITOR

[ -z "$EDITOR" ] && EDITOR="`. /etc/rc.conf 2>/dev/null; echo $EDITOR`"

[ -z "$EDITOR" ] && EDITOR="`. /etc/conf.d/basic 2>/dev/null; echo $EDITOR`"

[ -z "$EDITOR" ] && EDITOR="/bin/nano"

export EDITOR

```

My new /etc/profile

```

# /etc/profile:

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/profile,v 1.26 2004/08/14 03:08:32 agriffis Exp $

#

# That this file is used by any Bourne-shell derivative to setup the

# environment for login shells.

# Load environment settings from profile.env, which is created by

# env-update from the files in /etc/env.d

if [ -e "/etc/profile.env" ]; then

   . /etc/profile.env

fi

# 077 would be more secure, but 022 is generally quite realistic

umask 022

# Set up PATH depending on whether we're root or a normal user.

# There's no real reason to exclude sbin paths from the normal user,

# but it can make tab-completion easier when they aren't in the

# user's PATH to pollute the executable namespace.

#

# It is intentional in the following line to use || instead of -o.

# This way the evaluation can be short-circuited and calling whoami is

# avoided.

if [ "$EUID" = 0 ] || [ "`/bin/whoami`" = 'root' ]; then

   PATH="/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:${ROOTPATH}"

else

   PATH="/bin:/usr/bin:${PATH}"

fi

export PATH

unset ROOTPATH

# Extract the value of EDITOR

[ -z "$EDITOR" ] && EDITOR="`. /etc/rc.conf 2>/dev/null; echo $EDITOR`"

[ -z "$EDITOR" ] && EDITOR="`. /etc/conf.d/basic 2>/dev/null; echo $EDITOR`"

[ -z "$EDITOR" ] && EDITOR="/bin/nano"

export EDITOR

if [ -n "${BASH_VERSION}" ]; then

   # Newer bash ebuilds include /etc/bash/bashrc which will setup PS1

   # including color.  We leave out color here because not all

   # terminals support it.

   if [ -f /etc/bash/bashrc ]; then

      # Bash login shells run only /etc/profile

      # Bash non-login shells run only /etc/bash/bashrc

      # Since we want to run /etc/bash/bashrc always we source it

      # from here.  It is unfortunate that there is no way to do

      # this *after* the user's .bash_profile runs (without putting

      # it in the user's dot-files), but it shouldn't make any

      # difference.

      . /etc/bash/bashrc

   else

      PS1='\u@\h \w \$ '

   fi

else

   # Setup a bland default prompt.  Since this prompt should be useable

   # on color and non-color terminals, as well as shells that don't

   # understand sequences such as \h, don't put anything special in it.

   PS1="`whoami`@`uname -n | cut -f1 -d.` \$ "

fi

```

EDIT:  I did get gensplash working.  Here's a shot of gensplash workingLast edited by hawk072 on Sun Sep 05, 2004 8:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GlooM

I have everything working properly except for one thing,

while booting or rebooting i get random characters all over the screen. 

If i enter the framebuffer after booting from X everythings ok.

Here's a screenshot:

http://img83.exs.cx/img83/4884/splash.png

Im booting using grub, heres the line:

```
title=Gentoo

root=(hd0,2)

kernel=(hd0,2)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:pmipal,ywrap,1024x768-16@60 gentoo=nodevfs splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd=/boot/initrd-emergence-1024x768
```

Help !

Edit: I've done some testing, verbose and silent are both borked,

but everythings ok if I boot without bootsplash, theme or gensplash bug ?

----------

## MerlinTheWizard

Pretty cool, that worked on my box with ck-sources (2.6.8.1-r6).

Just one thing: when I switch the box off, after leaving X, the console is all garbage. Using nvidia driver for X and the vesafb for the framebuffer... any idea?

----------

## Camp

I think is's really good shot - http://bama.ua.edu/~leach003/fbshot.png

hawk072 what is your default resolution in X , monitor resolution, and videocard ?

And can somebody tell me why my 15' monitor + Nvidia Geforce4-mx440-with-AGP8x + 1024x768 gensplash craches to no gensplash + lowresolutional framebuffer ? (800x600 works normally)

----------

## snekiepete

 *MerlinTheWizard wrote:*   

> Pretty cool, that worked on my box with ck-sources (2.6.8.1-r6).
> 
> Just one thing: when I switch the box off, after leaving X, the console is all garbage. Using nvidia driver for X and the vesafb for the framebuffer... any idea?

 

I had this problem too, make sure that the ck-sources have the latest fbsplash and vesafb-tng driver. I have not had this problem since I have been using the most recent of these, ck is sometimes slow getting these new patches in, fbsplash anyways

----------

## snekiepete

 *GlooM wrote:*   

> I have everything working properly except for one thing,
> 
> while booting or rebooting i get random characters all over the screen. 
> 
> If i enter the framebuffer after booting from X everythings ok.
> ...

 

Are you using a 2.6.9-rc1 based kernel, ie love-sources? I have experienced this as well, it has something to do with some of the -mm branch patches to the vanilla kernel.

----------

## TheWoopWoop

 *hawk072 wrote:*   

>  *TheWoopWoop wrote:*    *Mr. Atoz wrote:*   
> 
> One other question to spock or whoever...The splashutils 0.9_pre07 has a dependancy of baselayout 1.10.4, which in turn has a dependancy of sysvinit.  After the emerge of all packages, I ran etc-update, and did a -5, because I had not modified any of the listed files.  I figured, go with the new stuff.  Now, my shell environment is a bit whacked, no color prompts and some strange keymap stuff.  Is this by design of the new layout, or simply because it is still masked and not complete?  Has init been taken out of baselayout and maintained in a separate package now?   
> 
> Thanks--- 
> ...

 

Emerging the latest bash 3.0-r5 fixes everything.

----------

## GlooM

 *snekiepete wrote:*   

>  *GlooM wrote:*   I have everything working properly except for one thing,
> 
> while booting or rebooting i get random characters all over the screen. 
> 
> If i enter the framebuffer after booting from X everythings ok.
> ...

 

Yes, love-sources-2.6.9_rc1 it is, are gentoo-dev-sources good ?

----------

## snekiepete

I am not sure because ZI havent tried them but they will work better than love for now.

----------

## GlooM

Switched to gentoo-dev-sources, everything is working perfectly.   :Very Happy: 

All i need now is some good themes   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## MerlinTheWizard

 *snekiepete wrote:*   

>  *MerlinTheWizard wrote:*   Pretty cool, that worked on my box with ck-sources (2.6.8.1-r6).
> 
> Just one thing: when I switch the box off, after leaving X, the console is all garbage. Using nvidia driver for X and the vesafb for the framebuffer... any idea? 
> 
> I had this problem too, make sure that the ck-sources have the latest fbsplash and vesafb-tng driver. I have not had this problem since I have been using the most recent of these, ck is sometimes slow getting these new patches in, fbsplash anyways

 

Ok, I manually applied the vesafb-tng patch (which is not included in ck-sources), modified my kernel boot line and it's much better now, but not quite right. When switching from X to FB, now the image is *almost* ok, but it does "vibrate" a lot (whereas it doesn't when FB is being used before switching to X). I have a NVidia FX5200, maybe it's not very well supported (I have heard of some trouble with the 5900?). But I think we're getting there soon. Nice work anyway! With all that and the fact my Audigy LS is now supported in ALSA, I'm finally running a "media box" under Gentoo Linux, connected to my stereo and TV set...

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## ivan300

I have a little problem the bootsplash is working somewhat. When i boot right after grub i can see the console then a few seonds later i can see the bootspash for a few seconds then it goes back to the console. really wierd

----------

## Artherio

Gensplash seems to be working perfect for me except that the semi-transparent box that it supposed to go around/under the text does not appear on my machine.  Do I just need to do something to turn this on?

----------

## mercurator

I'm migrating from bootsplash to gensplash and I cannot get gensplash to work on centrino laptop, radeon 9600 and 1400x1050 LCD. Here's what I did:

- I emerged gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3 and configured it in the way I did for bootsplash, only with some minor adjustments that are in this howto

- then I removed bootsplash from default runlevel and unmerged it.

- I've emerged gensplash, successfully.

- then set up initrd and grub as in this howto

The result is that I cannot boot. After grub starts loading kernel I get some sort of framebuffer and in the background a heavily distorted picture of emergence splash. Silent mode doesn't show up; in verbose mode it is the same. The boot stops with a kernel panic about not being able to mount root fs.

Here's my grub.conf

```
root=(hd0,0)

kernel=(hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hda2 video=radeonfb:1400x1050-32@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd=(hd0,0)/fbsplash_initrd
```

I've tried also with vesafb-tng instead of radeonfb, but the result is the same. Does anyone have any suggestions what to do?

----------

## knefas

it works fine here. 

Only a little note: if I press F2 to go in silent mode...everything is missed up as,  you know...as only a fb with green and red spots everywere can be!  :Smile: 

If I don't press F2 everything simply rocks  :Smile: 

----------

## Hollow

is it known when splashutils will compile against 2.6.9(_rc1)? my speedstep driver is only working since 2.6.9-rc1, but splashutils cannot compile because of incomplete type of modelist (see above), i tried to put the asterisk in front of modelist but this messed up the kernel make, so i deleted the asterisk again, now splashutils gives me seg faults... also tried the brand new pre09 of splashutils, but it's the same...  :Sad: 

edit: btw: do you know of any 1280x800 theme? i made my own out of the gentoo theme, but i cannot test it...Last edited by Hollow on Tue Sep 07, 2004 4:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mercurator

Alleluja!!! Got it working. For anyone using ATI Radeon Mobility 9600, you should got to Device Drivers --> Graphich support --> and there enable vesa-tng. Most imporantly, do NOT enable ATI Radeon display support! Even if you bootup with video=vesafb, it won't work, unless you disable ati radeon display support. Having vesa and radeon display enabled, it will only screw-up your kernel. I also faild to get gensplash to work with ati radeon display support enabled ( and vesa disabled ). Anyway, vesafb-tng is the way to go with these cards!

There is one thing I would like to ask; I don't know if everything is working 100%, since I've seen no screenshots of gensplash. Bootsplash used to have a one-pixel wide border between the background and the box, which somehow gave the "inserted" 3D efect. Is this also in gensplash and mine isn't working or is the border disabled (or unsupported) in gensplash?

George

----------

## GlooM

 *Hollow wrote:*   

> is it known when splashutils will compile against 2.6.9(_rc1)? my speedstep driver is only working since 2.6.9-rc1, but splashutils cannot compile because of incomplete type of modelist (see above), i tried to put the asterisk in front of modelist but this messed up the kernel make, so i deleted the asterisk again, now splashutils gives me seg faults... also tried the brand new pre09 of splashutils, but it's the same... 

 

I had it compiled successfuly under 2.6.9-rc1, first compile kernel, then edit the fb.h file, compile splashutils, change the fb.h back to normal.

That worked for me and the majority.

----------

## Hollow

 *mercurator wrote:*   

> Alleluja!!! Got it working. For anyone using ATI Radeon Mobility 9600, you should got to Device Drivers --> Graphich support --> and there enable vesa-tng. Most imporantly, do NOT enable ATI Radeon display support! Even if you bootup with video=vesafb, it won't work, unless you disable ati radeon display support. Having vesa and radeon display enabled, it will only screw-up your kernel. I also faild to get gensplash to work with ati radeon display support enabled ( and vesa disabled ). Anyway, vesafb-tng is the way to go with these cards

 

this sucks! vesafb-tng is not working in 1280x800 for me (or i don't know how to  :Wink: ), so this sounds like i have to run my fb in 1024x768  :Sad: 

----------

## GlooM

 *mercurator wrote:*   

> Alleluja!!! Got it working. For anyone using ATI Radeon Mobility 9600, you should got to Device Drivers --> Graphich support --> and there enable vesa-tng. Most imporantly, do NOT enable ATI Radeon display support! Even if you bootup with video=vesafb, it won't work, unless you disable ati radeon display support. Having vesa and radeon display enabled, it will only screw-up your kernel. I also faild to get gensplash to work with ati radeon display support enabled ( and vesa disabled ). Anyway, vesafb-tng is the way to go with these cards!
> 
> There is one thing I would like to ask; I don't know if everything is working 100%, since I've seen no screenshots of gensplash. Bootsplash used to have a one-pixel wide border between the background and the box, which somehow gave the "inserted" 3D efect. Is this also in gensplash and mine isn't working or is the border disabled (or unsupported) in gensplash?
> 
> George

 

You can specify the inner box size in config files ( /etc/splash/yourtheme/resolution.cfg )

----------

## Hollow

 *GlooM wrote:*   

> I had it compiled successfuly under 2.6.9-rc1, first compile kernel, then edit the fb.h file, compile splashutils, change the fb.h back to normal.
> 
> That worked for me and the majority.

 

ok, thanx! it works now with vesafb-tng... does anybody know how to get vesafb-tng in 1280x800?

----------

## GlooM

Maybe you could try writing your own config ? Shouldn't be too complicated.

And get some apropriate size pics.

Sorry, thought you were asking about a theme in 1280x800,

doesn't video=vesafb:1280x800-16@60 work ?

----------

## Decibels

Got this working on another computer, but when tried at home the 'framebuffer device' I used wasn't the correct one. Tried the FB_RIVA

cause didn't find anything else that might work with a Nvidia 6800.

It seemed to work at first, except the progress bar wasn't there. Hit F2 cause forgot to emerge the nvidia-kernel for the new linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r3 kernel and wanted to see if telling me anything during dmesg. It won't compile with the rivafb, says conflicts with the nvidia-kernel (6111). Not sure if that is why the progress bar was missing or not. But have another problem right now.

Anyone know if there is a framebuffer device to use with a Nvidia 6800 video card?

----------

## GlooM

 *Decibels wrote:*   

> Got this working on another computer, but when tried at home the 'framebuffer device' I used wasn't the correct one. Tried the FB_RIVA
> 
> cause didn't find anything else that might work with a Nvidia 6800.
> 
> It seemed to work at first, except the progress bar wasn't there. Hit F2 cause forgot to emerge the nvidia-kernel for the new linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r3 kernel and wanted to see if telling me anything during dmesg. It won't compile with the rivafb, says conflicts with the nvidia-kernel (6111). Not sure if that is why the progress bar was missing or not. But have another problem right now.
> ...

 

Use vesafb-tng, it should work properly.

----------

## Decibels

Okay, I had that compiled in also, will try removing the rivafb and leave the other. Let you know. Thanks   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ck42

 *GlooM wrote:*   

>  *Hollow wrote:*   is it known when splashutils will compile against 2.6.9(_rc1)? my speedstep driver is only working since 2.6.9-rc1, but splashutils cannot compile because of incomplete type of modelist (see above), i tried to put the asterisk in front of modelist but this messed up the kernel make, so i deleted the asterisk again, now splashutils gives me seg faults... also tried the brand new pre09 of splashutils, but it's the same...  
> 
> I had it compiled successfuly under 2.6.9-rc1, first compile kernel, then edit the fb.h file, compile splashutils, change the fb.h back to normal.
> 
> That worked for me and the majority.

 

Not totally clear on your steps here.

Is this what you're saying?

1.  Modify fb.h with pointer*

2.  Compile kernel

3.  Boot into rebuilt kernel and compile splashuitls

4.  Change fb.h BACK to its original state

----------

## GlooM

 *ck42 wrote:*   

>  *GlooM wrote:*    *Hollow wrote:*   is it known when splashutils will compile against 2.6.9(_rc1)? my speedstep driver is only working since 2.6.9-rc1, but splashutils cannot compile because of incomplete type of modelist (see above), i tried to put the asterisk in front of modelist but this messed up the kernel make, so i deleted the asterisk again, now splashutils gives me seg faults... also tried the brand new pre09 of splashutils, but it's the same...  
> 
> I had it compiled successfuly under 2.6.9-rc1, first compile kernel, then edit the fb.h file, compile splashutils, change the fb.h back to normal.
> 
> That worked for me and the majority. 
> ...

 

No :

1. Compile kernel normally, boot into it.

2. Modify fb.h , emerge splashutils.

3. Change fb.h back to original.

----------

## Gentist

After getting fbsplash, splashutils and vesafb-tng to work on my main computer, I tried to install it on my laptop. Though that didn't really work for some reason. I went through the same steps as I did on my main computer, though it freezes at bootup, saying something about "via irq fixup".

I'm suspecting my graphics card is complaining (it froze sometimes with bootsplash too, though not everytime as it does now).

I'm using ck-sources-2.6.8.1-r6 with the latest vesafb patch (vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r2-2.6.8.1.patch)... I'm guessing that the problem actually lies in vesafb, though I'm not sure.

Does anyone know what's wrong/how to fix this?

----------

## Decibels

Ok, nvidia-kernel compiled now that removed the rivafb. Still not getting the progress bar. Reinstalled splashutils and will see how that works.

----------

## Gentist

 *Decibels wrote:*   

> Ok, nvidia-kernel compiled now that removed the rivafb. Still not getting the progress bar. Reinstalled splashutils and will see how that works.

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kernel /boot/gentoo-2.6.8.1 ro root=/dev/hda1 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@85 splash=silent,theme:emergence
> 
> 

 

When you configure grub, I think you need to have the "silent" option there in order to see the progress bar... You also need a theme that has an image file for the "silent" option, so try to run the emergence theme first.

I think I figured out what's causing my laptop to crash on bootup... Using vesafb works fine, though then fbsplash complains and doesn't start, while vesafb-tng seem to cause the crash. So I guess it could be either vesafb-tng or fbsplash that the graphic card (km400 S3 unichrome) doesn't like.

----------

## Decibels

Gentist Thanks for the reply, already had silent there. Here is my grub line. Not that progressbar really matters, doesn't come up until about 1/2 or 3/4 into the boot process anyway.

```
title=Gentoo-2.6.8-gentoo-r3 GenSplash

root (hd0,5)

kernel /bzImage-2.6.8-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hda7 gentoo=nodevfs dc=ide-cd ide0=ata66 ide1=ata66 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768@65 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /fbsplash-emergence-1024x768
```

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Found the problem!!

Everything worked but the progressbar, that problem was my mistake. Didn't have the color resolution set correctly. 

Changed 1024x768@65 -----> 1024x768-32@65

Just forgot the '-32'. Rebooted and works great now.   :Cool: 

----------

## lend

My design to get it worked including progressbar:

```
genkernel --udev --no-bootsplash --menuconfig all

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=m

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB_3DFX=y

CONFIG_FB_3DFX_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1=m

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

```

Here's my grub.conf record:

```
title=Gentoo Linux kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3 Local

root=(hd0,0)

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda2 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768@60 splash=silent,theme:default vga=0x317

#initrd=(hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

initrd=(hd0,0)/boot/initrd-2.6.8-gentoo-r3
```

----------

## asbin

Hi all.

I'm working on the utilisation of gensplash in the GeeXboX. GeeXboX (www.geexbox.org) is a standalone media player, with a full operating system, running under Linux and based on the excellent MPlayer.

The last version ( 0.98 ) is compiled with kernel 2.4.x, but the actual developper branch using a 2.6.8.1 kernel.

I have made all to make gensplash work with it, but there is still some problems :

When the system is booting (with syslinux), and just after the initrd is loaded, linux comes in 800x600 resolution, but there is no background image !!

I must launch "/sbin/splash_helper 1 init 0 0 s default", in the first lines of init script to make it work, but it's not immediately, and it's not cool.

If I not launch /sbin/splash_helper manually, the /dev/fbsplash node doesn't exist after booting, so I expect splash_helper is not called as it must by fbsplash_init function in fbsplash.c ...

After this, splashutils works perfectly, with splash_util and fbtruetype.

If I could have some help by expert developpers, it should be very nice !

Thank you  :Smile: 

;-]

----------

## MooktaKiNG

I have a problem with fbsplash. It seems to be setup properly. I do get the splash screens etc etc.

There's one problem.

When start up, after i select in grub. the theme comes but, and then it just gets stuck there. It freezes, it doesn't move or anything.

So i press verbose, i see "fbsplash: swaitched splash state to 'on' on console 0"

Thats all. It doesn't move at all.

however if i reboot, and then grub starts i select the entry, but just when my theme starts i press F2 (versbose), it shows the "fbsplash: swaitched splash state to 'on' on console 0" text, but it also carries on booting. It starts absolutely fine, except in verbose mode.

When i press halt or reboot, it shows the splash screen just fine. This just occurs when booting.

I tried many different themes. Dont think its anything to do with that.

----------

## asbin

Hi

After my last (and first) post, we have test the vesa-tng patch, and now (it's miraculous), gensplash works perfectly, after the 1st second...

I don't know why it won't work with vesafb, but the problem is corrected..

Thank's to Spock and all people who have made fbsplash and splashutils  :Wink: 

;-]

----------

## jse86

help!!!!

I just downloaded gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7-r12...and when I go to patch kernel...I get the following:

```
cat /home/joshua/fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9-rc1.patch |patch -p1

patching file Documentation/fb/00-INDEX

patching file Documentation/fb/splash.txt

patching file drivers/char/keyboard.c

Hunk #1 FAILED at 41.

Hunk #2 succeeded at 1077 with fuzz 2 (offset 18 lines).

1 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/char/keyboard.c.rej

patching file drivers/char/n_tty.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 994 with fuzz 1 (offset 5 lines).

patching file drivers/video/Kconfig

Hunk #1 succeeded at 983 with fuzz 1 (offset -28 lines).

patching file drivers/video/Makefile

Hunk #1 FAILED at 6.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/video/Makefile.rej

patching file drivers/video/cfbsplash.c

patching file drivers/video/console/fbcon.c

Hunk #1 FAILED at 93.

Hunk #2 FAILED at 211.

Hunk #3 succeeded at 341 (offset -160 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 465 with fuzz 2 (offset -56 lines).

Hunk #5 FAILED at 503.

Hunk #6 FAILED at 596.

Hunk #7 FAILED at 740.

Hunk #8 FAILED at 842.

Hunk #9 FAILED at 1127.

Hunk #10 FAILED at 1211.

Hunk #11 succeeded at 1385 with fuzz 2 (offset -325 lines).

Hunk #12 FAILED at 1472.

Hunk #13 FAILED at 1616.

Hunk #14 FAILED at 1677.

Hunk #15 succeeded at 1679 with fuzz 2 (offset -370 lines).

Hunk #16 FAILED at 1818.

Hunk #17 FAILED at 1992.

Hunk #18 FAILED at 2180.

Hunk #19 succeeded at 2450 (offset -335 lines).

Hunk #20 FAILED at 2484.

Hunk #21 succeeded at 2544 (offset -425 lines).

15 out of 21 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/video/console/fbcon.c.rej

patching file drivers/video/fbsplash.c

patching file drivers/video/fbsplash.h

patching file include/linux/console_splash.h

patching file include/linux/console_struct.h

Hunk #2 FAILED at 88.

1 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file include/linux/console_struct.h.rej

patching file include/linux/fb.h

Hunk #1 succeeded at 8 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 38 (offset -5 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 540 with fuzz 2 (offset -80 lines).

patching file include/linux/sysctl.h

Hunk #1 FAILED at 134.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file include/linux/sysctl.h.rej

patching file kernel/panic.c

Hunk #2 FAILED at 77.

Hunk #3 FAILED at 102.

2 out of 3 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file kernel/panic.c.rej

patching file kernel/power/console.c

patching file kernel/sysctl.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 77 (offset -7 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 409 (offset 14 lines).

```

----------

## hawk072

 *Camp wrote:*   

> I think is's really good shot - http://bama.ua.edu/~leach003/fbshot.png
> 
> hawk072 what is your default resolution in X , monitor resolution, and videocard ?
> 
> And can somebody tell me why my 15' monitor + Nvidia Geforce4-mx440-with-AGP8x + 1024x768 gensplash craches to no gensplash + lowresolutional framebuffer ? (800x600 works normally)

 

Sorry I took so long to respond.  I forgot about this thread.

My default resolution in X is 1280x1024 with an 85hz refresh rate.  The gensplash screenshot is running at 1280x1024@85hz.  I'm running a Geforce 4 Ti4200 128MB and using a 19" Sony Trinitron G420S monitor.  I didn't do anything special to get it to work.  No patching or anything.  I just upgraded to the latest gentoo-dev-sources kernel and followed the following guide.

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/gensplash-in-5-easy-steps.php

Here are the lines of my grub.conf.

```
root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1280x1024-32@85 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd=/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024
```

I'm not sure why yours is not working at 1024x768.  I guess I was lucky that it worked exactly the way I wanted.  The only other thing I would like is to get the splash to be in true color instead for 16bit color.  I can't get any better than 16bit.

----------

## pioneer-hg

Does anybody know if gensplash supports boot animations?

----------

## lend

 *pioneer-hg wrote:*   

> Does anybody know if gensplash supports boot animations?

 Yes, gensplash supports boot animations. I know.

----------

## bgzee

just like to share my experience real quick...

I own a dell inspiron 5100 with a radeon 7500 mobility chip.  I couldnt get gensplash to work at all with vesafb or vesafb-tng compiled in.  I finally got it running by using the radeon framebuffer driver and the radeonfb command in grub.  It was advised to use vesafb(-tng) but this is what worked for me.

One problem though, about 3/4 through the boot process, output starts to come across the screen even though its in silent mode.  Any ideas?

----------

## lend

 *bgzee wrote:*   

> just like to share my experience real quick...
> 
> I own a dell inspiron 5100 with a radeon 7500 mobility chip.  I couldnt get gensplash to work at all with vesafb or vesafb-tng compiled in.  I finally got it running by using the radeon framebuffer driver and the radeonfb command in grub.  It was advised to use vesafb(-tng) but this is what worked for me.
> 
> One problem though, about 3/4 through the boot process, output starts to come across the screen even though its in silent mode.  Any ideas?

 Spock_ please.

----------

## aesthesia

I have installed gensplash on two computers, one a P4, and the other P-M laptop (IBM t42). It works on the P4 and is gorgeous, however I am having terrible problems getting it to work on the laptop, though they mainly center around the baselayout update. 

I updated baselayout to 1.10.4, and now it seems init has disappeared, as well as shutdown, halt, and reboot. At this point I have no idea how to gracefully restart my system. I tried gensplash with baselayout 1.9.4-r3 which actually works on the P4, but results in a blank screen on the laptop.

Any ideas?

----------

## Paranoid

 *bgzee wrote:*   

> One problem though, about 3/4 through the boot process, output starts to come across the screen even though its in silent mode. Any ideas?

 

Have you tried editing /etc/conf.d/splash-SPLASH_VERBOSE_ON_ERRORS="no"?

Here's my problem: I recently have been switching back to an older kernel version which I'm not using gensplash, just plain old vesa framebuffer. I removed splash from default run level but after all of my default run level scripts have run I get this:

```
Failed to open /dev/fb0 for reading

Can't open /dev/fbsplash
```

Why am I still getting an error related to fbsplash? Do I have to unmerge splashutils?

EDIT:unmerging splashutils got rid of the errors but that is kind of a crappy solution.

----------

## pioneer-hg

 *lend wrote:*   

>  *pioneer-hg wrote:*   Does anybody know if gensplash supports boot animations? Yes, gensplash supports boot animations. I know.

 

Does I need "bootsplash" package to be installed for boot animations ("bootsplash" package contains fbmngplay utility that is used for playing animations)?

And, if it is neccessary to install "bootsplash", which is the order of installation of "bootsplash" and "splashutils"? I think, first "bootsplash", second "splashutils", but I can install them only in reverse way, first "splashutils", second "bootsplash" ("bootsplash" package blocks "splashutils"), but I think this is not a working combination.

And, I have a problem with initrds generated by splash_geninitramfs. My system can not boot with such initrd. Everything works fine with initrd from genkernel. Can I combine in some way initrd from genkernel and initrd from splash_geninitramfs? Or, maybe there is some another decision?

----------

## BlackCat73

Hi all,

This may not be the best place to ask but hopefully I can get some answers from here.

I just finished building my gentoo from stage 1 with 2.4.26-r9 kernel it seems that the menu is different fom the one described earlier in this thread. How do I add support for a graphic card that is not listed in the menuconfig? My card nVidia Riva TNT 32MB, it's one of those cheap OEM video card for average desktop.

Anyhoo, I would like my system to look like the it was when I boot using livecd. Was that gensplash or bootsplash?  What components do I need? I need to emerge framebuffer don't I? And what kind of parameter do I  need to pass to the kernel?

Thanks again

----------

## Inte

 *aesthesia wrote:*   

> I updated baselayout to 1.10.4, and now it seems init has disappeared ...

 

sysvinit is no longer part of baselayout. Just emerge sysvinit-2.84  :Wink: 

----------

## Druker

Dear gensplash developers,

can you please explain what exactly should I do for successfull migration from bootsplash to gensplash on a distro other than Gentoo? Packages from http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/current/ seem to be Gentoo-specific, and they do not work out of the box with SuSE, for instance.

What I did and reached already:

first I eliminated bootsplash from my setup prior to trying gensplash. Then I unpacked plain 2.6.8.1 kernel, patched it with fbsplash and vesafb-tng. Then I created nice KDE theme for 1280x800 with GIMP (indexed to 240 colours, PNG). SuSE 9.0 does not use udev or devfs, just plain /dev, I had to guess by myself of how to create /dev/fbsplash - finally I got maj & min numbers from /proc/devices (10 - misc) and /proc/misc (63 - fbsplash) and mknod'ed it as:

```

crw-r--r--    1 root     root      10,  63 2004-08-20 19:17 /dev/fbsplash

```

After compilation went successfull (I placed all the stuff in right places and followed every single word in howto) I get complete freeze when trying to boot in silent mode (one with progress bar, splash=silent,theme:kde3) - I get silent splash screen displayed but no further booting, I can even press F2 and get screen changed to verbose, but system is still frozen. When booting straight to verbose mode (splash=verbose,theme:kde3) it boots fine with splash on background. I tried both vesafb and vesafb-tng, they work both for me. My hardware is limited to 1280x800 at 8bpp VESA framebuffer (nVIDIA GF FX5200Go 64MB, 1280x800 WXGA), so native resolution setup for me is vga=0x360 for vesafb and video=vesafb:mtrr,1280x800-8@60 for vesafb-tng. What should I do to get thing working?

PS: Also I suppose I have to amend my /etc/init.d/rc script in order it to supply /sbin/splash with proper $spl_* variables:

```

gensplash' /sbin/splash:

progress=$(($spl_init + ($spl_count) * ($spl_rate - $spl_init) / $spl_scripts))

SuSE 9.0 /etc/init.d/rc:

#

# Initialize boosplash progressbar variables

#

runrc=/etc/init.d/rc${RUNLEVEL}.d

prerc=/etc/init.d/rc${PREVLEVEL}.d

SSC=($runrc/S*)

case "$SSC" in

    *\*) sscripts=0 ;;

    *)   sscripts=${#SSC[*]}

esac

export sscripts

if test "$PREVLEVEL" != "N" ; then

    KSC=($prerc/K*)

    case "$KSC" in

        *\*) kscripts=0 ;;

        *)   kscripts=${#KSC[*]}

    esac

    export kscripts

fi

if test "$PREVLEVEL" == "N" -a "$RUNLEVEL" == "5" ; then

    export progress=16

    sscripts=$(( $sscripts+15 ))

else

    export progress=0

fi

```

SuSE's rc script is customised for bootsplash and uses sscripts/kscripts/progress variables, how can I adapt my exsisting rc script for gensplash' /sbin/splash? Or can you post Gentoo's /etc/conf.d/rc script here?

----------

## pioneer-hg

I am sorry, I can't make gensplash work.

Can somebody explain how to install gensplash step-by-step using genkernel?

----------

## lend

 *pioneer-hg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Does I need "bootsplash" package to be installed for boot animations ("bootsplash" package contains fbmngplay utility that is used for playing animations)?
> 
> And, if it is neccessary to install "bootsplash", which is the order of installation of "bootsplash" and "splashutils"? I think, first "bootsplash", second "splashutils", but I can install them only in reverse way, first "splashutils", second "bootsplash" ("bootsplash" package blocks "splashutils"), but I think this is not a working combination.
> ...

 No nead for bootsplash. Gensplash worked nice.

But if you use old video-card framebuffer-tng w'll frease your computer.

Use old framebuffer and inird by genkernel.

----------

## akela

I got gensplash working, and ported over my favorite bootsplash theme with the automagic converter thingy, but is there a way to test my new settings (I changed font size and colors) by displaying the silent splash screen without rebooting?

----------

## pioneer-hg

 *lend wrote:*   

>  *pioneer-hg wrote:*   
> 
> Does I need "bootsplash" package to be installed for boot animations ("bootsplash" package contains fbmngplay utility that is used for playing animations)?
> 
> And, if it is neccessary to install "bootsplash", which is the order of installation of "bootsplash" and "splashutils"? I think, first "bootsplash", second "splashutils", but I can install them only in reverse way, first "splashutils", second "bootsplash" ("bootsplash" package blocks "splashutils"), but I think this is not a working combination.
> ...

 

My videocard is:

```
[root@hydrargyrum /home/pioneer]$> lspci | grep VGA

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3)
```

But where are theme files (jpgs etc.) for kernel during boot in that case? I think, they are stored in initrd but, if I use initrd from genkernel, there are no theme files in that initrd because I told genkernel to --no-bootsplash.

----------

## pestilence

Ok i am experiencing the same problems with MooktaKiNG, i have a 2.6.9 nitro kernel compiled for my acer travelmate 800lci (radeon 9000M) with vesafb-tng and vesa compiled i tryed both of them but i still have no luck.

My system boots fine, but if i don't press F2 while booting (verbose mode) and stick on the silent mode my system stops responding (instead of getting a loging prompt i get a framebuffer image). If i choose the verbose mode everything works ok. Anyone having a clue what my problem is?

----------

## pigah1

Anyone notice that it takes a long time to switch between virtual terminals?  I have successfully installed gensplash on two boxes and in both it takes 1-2 secs to swtich vts.

----------

## akela

That happened to me at first, but once I tweaked all my settings it works perfectly (My VTs switch instantly  :Smile: )

----------

## pigah1

in what files can I do this tweaking?

----------

## star.dancer

I had a lot of trouble getting this to work with the 2.6.8-gentoo-r4 sources.

First, the problem was that I was missing the "realroot" and "linuxrc" parameters in my grub entry which I had before but removed accidentally when configuring gensplash.  The vesafb stuff would all load fine but it would not load the emergence theme and halted with an error that said something like "UDF-fs cannot locate partition".

Secondly, and here is where I was really stuck, the emergence theme would load fine, everything would look great but it wouldn't actually boot.  It halted with an empty progress bar.  The last message (if I switched to verbose using "f2") said "switched splash state to 'on' on console 0".  But it wouldn't actually continue the boot process.

To fix this I finally used the initrd created on kernel compile, NOT the one generated by splash_geninitramfs.  I think I did it by accident but it worked.

My grub.conf entry looks like this:

```

title Gentoo Linux (kernel: 2.6.8)

   root (hd1,4)

   kernel (hd1,4)/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hdb1 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@85 splash=silent,theme:emergence

   initrd (hd1,4)/initrd-2.6.8-gentoo-r4
```

Note that it looks similar to all the FAQs except the real_root and init= lines in the kernel command as well as using the initrd-2.6.8-gentoo-r4 ramdisk, not the splashfb-1024x768... one.

----------

## star.dancer

Eeeks, two posts in a row.  Anyway, now that it's working I have an issue/question about it.  Don't get me wrong, I think it's pretty but:

The graphical screen comes up too late, and goes away too soon.

I read the explanation about the framebuffer subsystem, blah blah.  But explaining why something doesn't look very good doesn't help.  It still looks bad.  The whole point of it is to hide the kernel boot messages with a fancy graphical screen but it comes in much too late, after we've been watching boot messages for a while.  Then once it does come in, it turns off a few seconds before gdm comes up leaving us to peruse the geeky stuff again.  It's scary for my roommates, and it seems sloppy and a bit abrasive.

It'd be like walking into class naked.  5 minutes later putting on your clothes.  Then taking them off 5 minutes before the end of class.  It's sort of nice that you weren't naked the whole time, your clothes might have been nice clothes, but you sort of missed the point of wearing clothes in the first place...

Is there a way to make fbsplash come up faster?  Is there a way to keep it up until gdm loads?  Maybe loading gdm earlier or something...

----------

## MooktaKiNG

 *star.dancer wrote:*   

> Eeeks, two posts in a row.  Anyway, now that it's working I have an issue/question about it.  Don't get me wrong, I think it's pretty but:
> 
> The graphical screen comes up too late, and goes away too soon.
> 
> I read the explanation about the framebuffer subsystem, blah blah.  But explaining why something doesn't look very good doesn't help.  It still looks bad.  The whole point of it is to hide the kernel boot messages with a fancy graphical screen but it comes in much too late, after we've been watching boot messages for a while.  Then once it does come in, it turns off a few seconds before gdm comes up leaving us to peruse the geeky stuff again.  It's scary for my roommates, and it seems sloppy and a bit abrasive.
> ...

 

Have you got splash in your default run level?

if not: rc-update add splash default

That should keep the splash going until gdm starts.

But one thing i would like to know is how you compiled the fbsplash stuff into the kernel?

What how to did you use?

----------

## star.dancer

 *MooktaKiNG wrote:*   

> 
> 
> But one thing i would like to know is how you compiled the fbsplash stuff into the kernel?
> 
> What how to did you use?

 

Adding splash to my default runlevel totally worked!  Now my tty screens are all nice too instead of just tty1.  Thanks alot!

This post (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=206778&start=300) (the thrid one down by lend) helped me.  Although I didn't notice until just now that they changed their grub entry to use initrd, oh geez, if I would have seen that it would have saved me some trouble.  I think the newer gentoo-dev sources have the fbsplash patch already, and you can enable it to build into the kernel using gconfig or menuconfig or whatever (CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y)

Aside from the post I mentioned above, I mostly used the 5-step thing.  The thing is, I was having trouble so I ended up reading all of the links in the first post, some of which say slightly different things. So maybe I used some instructions from something else too.

I hope I don't sound ungrateful : )  I really dig the fact that there actually is a decent bootsplash finally (it's taken years for linux to catch up...).  I'm just a bit of a prefectionist when it comes to aesthetics.  It'd be nice if it loaded fast enough to be more effective at hiding the boot messages.

----------

## star.dancer

One more question.

fbsplash is set to come up in silent mode which works fine.  I can switch to what seems like "verbose" mode  by pressing f2 (I get the boot messages and vesafb is being used (small fonts) but there's no fancy background like what appears in the tty1, tty2,... console windows after boot).  However, pressing f2 again doesn't get me back to silent mode.  It has no effect once I'm watching the boot messages...

Is this normal?  Is there a way to change it so I can switch back and forth?  It's not the end of the world but I had the same problem with the old bootsplash and was hoping it'd be magically fixed by now.

----------

## sgreene

This isn't strictly speaking a problem with gensplash, but how do I get a bash login prompt for consoles F8 through F12?

Gensplash background works great on these terminals, BTW.

Thanks.

Steve

----------

## Coume

Ok, so I managed to get fbsplash working but I wonder if it really works as it should...

1. Basically, I thought I was going to get something like the LiveCD, where you have a great background in verbose mode. But when I'm in verbose mode, I got nothing graphical only the classical text boot.

so how can I get a nice background like the LiveCD?

2. When I shutdown the computer, the fbsplash is working fine. But when I boot,  it only works for something like 17% of the boot and then It goes in verbose mode, without warning.

Is it the normal way of working?

3. Is it possible to change the background pic of the bootsplash?

4. Last but no least  :Smile:  , I do have a fbsplash for a small time as mentioned above! but at its bottom in written version 2004.0 , how can I get that to the right version? or even better to take off this ugly text and just keep a nice background in fullscreen?

Thanks in advance

Ludo

----------

## akela

 *pigah1 wrote:*   

> in what files can I do this tweaking?

 

I can't quite remember  :Sad:   I was tired that night  :Razz:   But I remember that I hadn't gotten it quite working and when I got it all working the time to switch was went down.

----------

## Ateo

Simple to get installed and running however, a few things keep me from really using it (consider it constructive criticism, if there is such a thing), unless there are fixes of course.

The splash screen kicks in somewhere between udev starting and swap space being added. It drops back to terminal before xdm starts. F2 toggles only one direction. Adding splash to my boot scripts causes toggle between the splash image and "versbose" image before xdm starts.

It's a great idea.

----------

## frippz

```
 * Setting framebuffer console images...

FBIOSPLASH_SETPIC failed, error code -1.
```

Uhm, ok. What's missing...? Everything else seems to be in order. Silent splash is working fine and all. I'm clueless...  :Confused: 

edit: I'm using the EvenNewerTux theme, vesafb-tng in the kernel. Did the img failed to decompress or what?

----------

## tobimat80

I'm using vesafb-tng and everything I get is a black screen. But there is no error in my dmesg output. ??

 *Quote:*   

> Linux version 2.6.8-gentoo-r4 (root@binabik) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #3 Thu Sep 23 21:29:53 CEST 2004
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> 
>  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
> ...

 

Any hints?

----------

## n7down

hey i get this when i try to emerge splashutils i get this

```

bash-2.05b# emerge splashutils

Calculating dependencies \

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy ">=sys-apps/baselayout-1.10.4" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

!!!    (dependency required by "media-gfx/splashutils-0.9_pre09" [ebuild])

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

```

did anyone else have to get these unstable packages for splashutils??

----------

## romvinot

 *n7down wrote:*   

> 
> 
> did anyone else have to get these unstable packages for splashutils??

 

Yep. Exactly same problem. I am OK to use an unstable package for splashutils but I won't add an unstable baselayout in my Gentoo ! So, older bootsplash has been removed and nothing stable as been added as replacement. So, I'm stuck with no bootsplash at all...

----------

## nesl247

How do i get the backround in all terminals?

----------

## pigah1

 *Quote:*   

> How do i get the backround in all terminals?

 

Have you started /etc/init.d/splash?  

Then add it to your default runlevel:

```

rc-update add splash default

```

Then if all terminals still aren't working, edit /etc/rc.conf/splash and uncomment the line that says

```
# SPLASH_TTYS="0 1 2 3 4 5"
```

----------

## MaxDamage

 *romvinot wrote:*   

>  *n7down wrote:*   
> 
> did anyone else have to get these unstable packages for splashutils?? 
> 
> Yep. Exactly same problem. I am OK to use an unstable package for splashutils but I won't add an unstable baselayout in my Gentoo ! So, older bootsplash has been removed and nothing stable as been added as replacement. So, I'm stuck with no bootsplash at all...

 

Yes. I disliked it a lot. Solution: carry on using gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7-r14 for a while.

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *romvinot wrote:*   

> Yep. Exactly same problem. I am OK to use an unstable package for splashutils but I won't add an unstable baselayout in my Gentoo ! So, older bootsplash has been removed and nothing stable as been added as replacement. So, I'm stuck with no bootsplash at all...

  I was a little leary at first about using Baselayout 1.10.4, but it turned out to be fine. I use my Gentoo machine everyday and I see no problems at all. The scripts are a lot different and you really cannot do a diff on them to get your old settings, so you just need to replace all your old baselayout scripts with the new ones and then edit all the ones that you have edited before. The notworking stuff changed a lot, but it is much better than before. IMHO, Baselayout 1.10.4 is stable for average everyday use, I have not tried it in a server environment, so I can't say for certain if it is really stable in that area, but I do know that I have not had any problems with it and I abuse my Gentoo install heavily. So, if you are an average user and you want a splash screen, I say that you can just go ahead and update, but do not forget to edit the scripts that you changed. Pay careful attention as to which ones are overwritten.

My two cents.

----------

## LucaSpiller

I have tried this with the 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 and it works brilliantly.   :Very Happy: 

I did (and still do) have a few problems:

1) [Solved] When I emerged splashutils it decided to update sysvinit - but it just removed the old version without installing the new one. Easily solved though, maybe this is why the package was masked.

2) [Unsolved] It takes about a second from selecting the option on the bootloader before it shows the splash screen, before that it is showing a few kernel messages. The splash screen on Mandrake starts straight away - is there a way to do it with Gentoo?

3) [Unsolved] The splash screen goes to verbose mode at run level 3 - is there any way to not have it do that?

Also I have a question: I like the splash screen that is on the live cds over Emergence so is there a way to get this one?

----------

## seppe

splashutils won't compile on 2.6.9-rc2 which has the latest fbsplash patch for 2.6.9-rc2 in:

```

...

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:43: error: parse error before "__cpu_to_le64p"

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:44: warning: return type defaults to `int'

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: In function `__cpu_to_le64p':

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:45: error: `__le64' undeclared (first use in this function)

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:45: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:45: error: for each function it appears in.)

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: At top level:

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:47: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `__le64'

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:47: error: parse error before '*' token

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:48: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: In function `__le64_to_cpup':

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:49: error: `p' undeclared (first use in this function)

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: At top level:

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:51: error: parse error before "__cpu_to_le32p"

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:52: warning: return type defaults to `int'

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: In function `__cpu_to_le32p':

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:53: error: `__le32' undeclared (first use in this function)

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: At top level:

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:55: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `__le32'

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:55: error: parse error before '*' token

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:56: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: In function `__le32_to_cpup':

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:57: error: `p' undeclared (first use in this function)

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: At top level:

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:59: error: parse error before "__cpu_to_le16p"

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:60: warning: return type defaults to `int'

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: In function `__cpu_to_le16p':

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:61: error: `__le16' undeclared (first use in this function)

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: At top level:

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:63: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `__le16'

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:63: error: parse error before '*' token

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:64: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: In function `__le16_to_cpup':

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:65: error: `p' undeclared (first use in this function)

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: At top level:

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:67: error: parse error before "__cpu_to_be64p"

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:68: warning: return type defaults to `int'

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: In function `__cpu_to_be64p':

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:69: error: `__be64' undeclared (first use in this function)

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:69: error: parse error before "__swab64p"

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: At top level:

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:71: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `__be64'

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:71: error: parse error before '*' token

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:72: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: In function `__be64_to_cpup':

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:73: error: `p' undeclared (first use in this function)

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: At top level:

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:75: error: parse error before "__cpu_to_be32p"

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:76: warning: return type defaults to `int'

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: In function `__cpu_to_be32p':

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:77: error: `__be32' undeclared (first use in this function)

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:77: error: parse error before "__swab32p"

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: At top level:

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:79: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `__be32'

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:79: error: parse error before '*' token

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:80: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: In function `__be32_to_cpup':

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:81: error: `p' undeclared (first use in this function)

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: At top level:

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:83: error: parse error before "__cpu_to_be16p"

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:84: warning: return type defaults to `int'

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: In function `__cpu_to_be16p':

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:85: error: `__be16' undeclared (first use in this function)

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:85: error: parse error before "__swab16p"

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: At top level:

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:87: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `__be16'

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:87: error: parse error before '*' token

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:88: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: In function `__be16_to_cpup':

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:89: error: `p' undeclared (first use in this function)

inet/inet_ntoa.c: At top level:

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:83: warning: unused parameter 'p'

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:75: warning: unused parameter 'p'

../linux/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:67: warning: unused parameter 'p'

make[1]: *** [inet/inet_ntoa.o] Error 1

make: *** [klibc] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/splashutils-0.9_pre09 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 79, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message

```

----------

## cca

The latest splashutils-0.9_pre10 does not compile in my Gentoo 2.6.8-r3 system. It fails with this error: 

closing ../linux/include/asm-generic/errno.h

closing ../linux/include/asm/errno.h

closing ../linux/include/linux/errno.h

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `../linux/include/asm/unistd.h', needed by `syscalls.nrs'.  Stop.

make: *** [klibc] Error 2

and afterwards, it tries to install and fails again:

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre10/work/splashutils-0.9-pre10/libs/klibc-0.179/klibc'

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `../linux/include/asm/unistd.h', needed by `syscalls.nrs'.  Stop.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-0.9_pre10/work/splashutils-0.9-pre10/libs/klibc-0.179/klibc'

  MAKE    klibc

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `../linux/include/asm/unistd.h', needed by `syscalls.nrs'.  Stop.

make: *** [klibc] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/splashutils-0.9_pre10 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 79, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

It seems Spock tried to fix something and broke another....

----------

## yamakawa

 *seppe wrote:*   

> splashutils won't compile on 2.6.9-rc2 which has the latest fbsplash patch for 2.6.9-rc2 in:
> 
> ```
> !!! ERROR: media-gfx/splashutils-0.9_pre09 failed.
> 
> ...

 

Did you follow codergeek42's advice on page 11 in this thread?

I had no trouble in compiling with the same versions as yours.

----------

## HotBBQ

I am having one heck of a time getting gensplash to work.  I actually got it work, but for some reason it stopped working.  In anycase, here is what I've got.

grub.conf

```

timeout 30

default 0

fallback 1

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/babe.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Dev 2.6.8-r5

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda4

video=radeonfb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@60 splash=silent,theme:gentoo vga=792

title=Gentoo Dev 2.6.8-r4

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/hda4

video=radeonfb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@100 splash=silent,theme:gentoo vga=792

title=Gentoo Love 2.6.9-rc1-love2

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.9-rc1-r2 root=/dev/hda4 vga=792

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader  +1

```

kernel config snippets

```

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set   // This option is not available through menuconfig

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

```

Command to make initrd

```

mount /boot

splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-gentoo-1280x1024  -r 1280x1024 gentoo

```

I have tried vesa and vesafb with no luck.  I am using the latest Gentoo dev sources.  I just don't understand how it was working one moment, and when I tried to change from a custom theme back to a default one, it won't work.  Any ideas?

----------

## TriGuN

Alright first off, great guide, everything works....except the progress bar.  It doesn't move no matter what! help  :Razz: 

Also, would it matter if i use different resolutions for my fbsplash and the framebuffer console?

thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## Gentist

The latest ck-sources (2.6.8.1-r9 and -r8) doesn't seem to have the fbsplash patch, and patching it manually seem to fail. Has anyone got it to work?

Oh and, how do you reverse a patch?

----------

## baaldfg

gensplash works fine with me, but I want to use a vt background image withou the annoying semi-transparent text box, I tied to achieve this by editing the my conf files, but I didnt, make it.

I only produced a kernel- panic

Ha someone already a conf file for fullscreen text without semitransparent text- box?

If this ist so, the pl post it (I need the config for 1024x768)

Thx

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

WONDERFUL, emerging splash-utils installed some fucked up version of baselayout and now THERE ARE NO HALT, REBOOT OR SHUTDOWN commands. great!! I'm happy!!!! Now what the ^&$%^% do I do! Emerging back the old version of baselayout didn't solve the problem. waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagghhh damn damn damn (I know, this is actually my own fault but I had to scream somewhere)

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

OK I copied the missing /sbin/ files from the livecd, now what do I have to emerge to get back the right version of everything? geez this sucks

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

bah I just re-emerged system. If anyone's got any idea why this happened pelase let me know. Sorry for the off-topic stuff, I was monumentally pissed.

----------

## TriGuN

Um...yeah...so how to get the progress bar to work?  :Smile: 

----------

## merlinBSD

 *Lepaca Kliffoth wrote:*   

> WONDERFUL, emerging splash-utils installed some fucked up version of baselayout and now THERE ARE NO HALT, REBOOT OR SHUTDOWN commands. great!! I'm happy!!!! Now what the ^&$%^% do I do! Emerging back the old version of baselayout didn't solve the problem. waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagghhh damn damn damn (I know, this is actually my own fault but I had to scream somewhere)

 

Did you emerge sysvinit ~x86 ?

```
echo "sys-apps/sysvinit ~x86">>/etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge sys-apps/sysvinit

```

[/quote]

----------

## Druker

Ghm... Still no hint or guide on how to get DAMN progress bar to work! :-/   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## wilburpan

Has anyone gotten this to work with the Rage 128 driver (aty128fb)?  Gensplash works well for me with vesafb-tng, but when I try to use aty128fb, my screen goes all screwy.

I have an old Dell P3 notebook with a Rage Mobility M3 video system.

----------

## ChojinDSL

Does gensplash work with 2.4* kernels? 

If not, could you please include this info in the howto.

----------

## MaxDamage

I got it running!! On a Radeon 9600 Pro with ATI latest binary drivers and vesa-tng for frame-buffer.

NOTE: Using the radeonfb almost worked, but text didn't use all the screen, and colors got corrupted while booting. Also switching from X to framebuffer console hanged my computer.

Those are the steps I followed:

1) Install + compile (via genkernel) the latest gentoo-dev-sources. In my case, 2.6.8-r7.

```
emerge gentoo-dev-sources

genkernel --menuconfig --udev kernel
```

2) Upgrade the baselayout and sysvinit to the required unstable versions.

```
echo =sys-apps/baselayout-1.10.4 ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo =sys-apps/sysvinit-2.84 ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge baselayout sysvinit
```

Remember to do etc-update after emerging.

3) Emerge splashutils

```
echo media-gfx/splashutils ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge splashutils
```

4) Create an initramfs image for fbsplash:

```
splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 -r 1024x768 emergence
```

5) Configure your bootloader. In my case grub:

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2004 (kernel 2.6.8-r7)

root (hd0,5)

kernel (hd0,5)/boot/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r7 ro root=/dev/hda6 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence gentoo=nodevfs

initrd (hd0,5)/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768
```

6) Reboot  :Razz: 

BTW I see some problems, like the progressbar being yellow instead of blue (wrong color in default config?) or (pressing F2 for verbose mode) the messages using only part of the screen in the begining, but in some point rendering correctly. Anyone with those problems, too?

----------

## chevelle

no offense to the person who is developing this "new framebuffer" but I have to ask WHY? It seems as if any system that I built after around 2.6.3 or maybe 4 has failed to get the frame buffer goin. oddly enough I have /proc/fbsplash but no /proc/splash. Anyways vesa-tng oops's every kernel I build regardless of how i compile it. Which brings me to another concern this vesa-tng thing seems to only support VBE 3.0 well that excludes that portion of installs which uses throw-away hardware never mind VBE 3.0 has only been around a few years. Sorry for ranting,rambling and being incoherent but I've literally been up all night fightin with this. 

So two things I need clarifcation on. 

1. Is the original bootsplash NO more and if so what was the last gentoo-dev-kernel which supported it? 

2. Has anyone gotten the Via/S3 Unichrome IGP working with bootsplash?

3. What is this /proc/fbsplash and why can't i 'ln' it to /proc/splash? seemed worth a try.

4. How the hell do I get this to work???

Any thoughts comments insights would be greatly appreciated... I'm off to the shower I'm smelling pretty ripe... will check back in  :Wink: 

DG

----------

## chevelle

so umm yah it magically started workin

*actually I just remebered.... I HAD TO EDIT /etc/conf.d/splash and set my preferences it was basically commented out!!! meaning that was probably why i for ~10 hours straight couldn't get this crap to work! why didn't it ask me to do etc-update???

i take back every nasty thing i said (sorta). anyway here's my config....

for those who have problems using the vesa driver the kernel line in grub.conf is key to your success 

my steps were..

install latest kernel

recompile kernel with suggested options 

*note if you have a integrated card or an older card you'll probably need to pass on the vesafb-tng - my kernel wouldn't even boot.*

emerge the splashutils package using the ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~86" routine but add --nodeps because that base layout and sysvinit IMO is nowhere near prime time release. rest assured if you do not use the --nodeps you WILL have atleast 10 cfg files to merge or delete and frankly that's a PITA and left my system all cracked out.

moving on.... 

once it's done compilling grab one of the initrd images and toss into /boot

issue rc-update add splash default

then edit your grub.conf to reflect mine minus the resoloution stuff... be sure to use the vga= statement and not video= .....

title 2.6.8-r7 1024x768

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.8-athlon-2 root=/dev/hda2 vga=791 splash=verbose,theme:emergence

initrd (hd0,1)/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

if it doesn't work post the output of your dmesg and i'll see what i can figure out....

point of interest 

if you have /proc/fbsplash you are in good shape your console is ready for a splash image

try issueing /etc/init.d/splash start on an offchance that it didn't fire off at boot

WHICH REMINDS ME!!! I HAD TO EDIT /etc/conf.d/splash and set my preferences it was basically commented out!!! meaning that was probably why i for ~10 hours straight couldn't get this crap to work! why didn't it ask me to do etc-update???

HTH

DG

----------

## Pseud

I have fbsplash working, but for one problem:

If I do a startx from a console and go back to a VT with Ctrl-Alt-F3 (say), my system freezes. Whats going wrong?

----------

## Vyper

 *Gentist wrote:*   

> The latest ck-sources (2.6.8.1-r9 and -r8) doesn't seem to have the fbsplash patch, and patching it manually seem to fail. Has anyone got it to work?

 Same problem here. You can apply the patch manually, but compilation fails with lots of errors. This is the first one:

```
kernel/sysctl.c:417: error: `KERN_FBSPLASH' undeclared here (not in a function)
```

To reverse the patch, try

```
cat <the patch file> | patch -Rp1
```

----------

## Gentist

 *Vyper wrote:*   

>  *Gentist wrote:*   The latest ck-sources (2.6.8.1-r9 and -r8) doesn't seem to have the fbsplash patch, and patching it manually seem to fail. Has anyone got it to work? Same problem here. You can apply the patch manually, but compilation fails with lots of errors. This is the first one:
> 
> ```
> kernel/sysctl.c:417: error: `KERN_FBSPLASH' undeclared here (not in a function)
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks. Now I don't have to reemerge the kernel each time I want to clean out all the failing patches. :p

Framebuffer works fine, but the fbsplash doesn't. Does anyone know what causes this? Is it a bug in FBsplash or just a conflict?

Pseud:

Are you sure your graphics card supports framebuffer properly? I find that the S3 unichrome, for example, can't handle it properly and freezes at times when you go back to console, or even during bootup. I'm seriously considering to replace my graphics card in my laptop...

----------

## MaxDamage

 *Pseud wrote:*   

> I have fbsplash working, but for one problem:
> 
> If I do a startx from a console and go back to a VT with Ctrl-Alt-F3 (say), my system freezes. Whats going wrong?

 

In my case that behaviour was caused by using the radeon framebuffer driver. The vesa driver works better.

----------

## Pseud

 *MaxDamage wrote:*   

>  *Pseud wrote:*   I have fbsplash working, but for one problem:
> 
> If I do a startx from a console and go back to a VT with Ctrl-Alt-F3 (say), my system freezes. Whats going wrong? 
> 
> In my case that behaviour was caused by using the radeon framebuffer driver. The vesa driver works better.

 

Thanks  :Smile:  Switching to vesfb-tng fixed it for me too (was using rivafb).

----------

## Vyper

Quote from the Con Kolivas Mailinglist:

 *Quote:*   

> Due to time constraints, stability etc I am sticking to just performance 
> 
> patches and bugfixes from this release on. It is getting too hard to 
> 
> maintain the other patches and the bug reports that go with them and 
> ...

 

(The complete posting is here)

So fbsplash is not and will not be in the ck-sources anymore.

----------

## StifflerStealth

Gentist,

You can use the Klak Sources. They are the latest CK Sources but with added patches including Gensplash. I am using it right now and I can say that it works great. The thread for Klak-Sources is here. Check my post (second to last) for information on the ebuild that I made for it. I hope this helps with your problem.

----------

## vdboor

 *chevelle wrote:*   

> no offense to the person who is developing this "new framebuffer" but I have to ask WHY? (...)
> 
> 1. Is the original bootsplash NO more and if so what was the last gentoo-dev-kernel which supported it? 
> 
> 

 

I quote from the FAQ at http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/

 *Quote:*   

> Bootsplash worked fine for me. Why create a new project?
> 
> Bootsplash has been designed in a way that prevented it from being integrated into the mainstream kernel, made it difficult to add new features to it and made it very difficult to maintain. Frankly speaking, I've grown tired of having to fix the patch every time a new kernel comes out, usually spending a few hours trying to figure out what is breaking it this time.

 

This was the first hit on google...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## chevelle

 *vdboor wrote:*   

>  *chevelle wrote:*   no offense to the person who is developing this "new framebuffer" but I have to ask WHY? (...)
> 
> 1. Is the original bootsplash NO more and if so what was the last gentoo-dev-kernel which supported it? 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Well  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Vyper

I just noticed that it's quite easy to make fbsplash work with 2.6.8.1-ck9. First patch the kernel as described in this thread. This will give you an error message that include/linux/sysctl.h could not be patched.

Now apply the following patch to include/linux/sysctl.h:

```
*** include/linux/sysctl.h.orig Sun Oct 10 12:20:12 2004

--- include/linux/sysctl.h      Tue Oct 19 01:51:59 2004

***************

*** 135,140 ****

--- 135,141 ----

        KERN_HZ_TIMER=65,       /* int: hz timer on or off */

        KERN_INTERACTIVE=66,    /* interactive tasks can have cpu bursts */

        KERN_COMPUTE=67,        /* adjust timeslices for a compute server */

+       KERN_FBSPLASH=68,

  };
```

----------

## Alexander_L

unfortunatly the pach does not work with my love-sources (2.6.9-rc4-love1)   :Crying or Very sad: 

is there somebody able and willing to change that?

hints on how to do it my selve are also welcome, but my hacker skills are extremly minimal

----------

## HeadHolio

Anyone gotten this to work using Genkernel?  Anyone know of a way to combine the two initrd files?

----------

## MaxDamage

 *HeadHolio wrote:*   

> Anyone gotten this to work using Genkernel?  Anyone know of a way to combine the two initrd files?

 

I'm using genkernel and got it working. I suggest you only build the kernel, not he initrd file, via genkernel,

```
genkernel --menuconfig --save-config --udev kernel
```

and then generate the initrd with splashutils.

```
splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-lila-1024x768 -r 1024x768 lila
```

It works great, and none of the SCSI modules the genkernel initrd probes on boot is needed on my system, so I don't see any difference (in fact now boots faster).

----------

## Vyper

 *Alexander_L wrote:*   

> hints on how to do it my selve are also welcome, but my hacker skills are extremly minimal

 When you run the patch command, it will tell you, which parts of the patch didn't work, and for each source file that could not be processed correctly, it will create a text file with the suffix ".rej" that holds the failed parts (for example kernel/panic.c.rej). You need to look into these files, see what went wrong, and fix it in the sources.

If you don't know C well, I wouldn't suggest trying it.

----------

## WildCoder

Hello,

after a couple weeks waiting for gensplash to be unmasked (I burned myself a while back installing masked modules that I don't do that anymore). I installed it on a computer.

The problem I have is that it doesn't show up at boot time  :Sad:  At shutdown it shows up just fine though. I even added:

rc-update add splash boot

and all my console now have a nice background but still no nice screen at boot up.

I'm not sure if boot logo has to be turned on or off so I tried both with the same result.

My grub config:

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.8-r10

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/hda2 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31a splash=silent,theme=emergence

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

I even tried this:

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

and this:

initrd /fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

still no booting screen.

Any idea of what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks for your help.

-WildCoder

----------

## dweebs0r

Ok, sorry if this is a duplicate.  I tried going through the forums for the answer to this problem and have not had any luck.

I just upgraded from gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r9 with a working bootsplash to gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9.

I am trying to get gensplash going as a bootsplash replacement without much luck.  I followed the 5 easy steps and when I rebooted all I get is the boot penguin and not the splash screen.  

My dmsg (dmsg | grep fb)

```
CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb410, last bus=3

vesafb: NVidia Corporation, NV25 Board, Chip Rev    (OEM: NVidia)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:e9d0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cea15, set palette = c00cea9a

vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03

vesafb: hardware doesn't support DCC transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=4096

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xd0880000, size 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

```

and my grub.conf (cat /boot/grub.conf)

```
default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# For booting Win9X/Win2K

title Windows XP Professional

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader  (hd0,0)+1

# For booting GNU/Linux

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.9-gentoo

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/bzImage-2.6.9-gentoo root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@85 splash=verbose,theme:emergence

initrd (hd0,1)/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.9-vanilla

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/bzImage-2.6.9 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 splash=silent

```

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

--Dweebs0r

----------

## tobimat80

After upgrading to 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 my splash comes to late. It starts when the boot process is nearly done (that means no silent splash). With a 2.6.8 kernel everything worked fine.

 :Sad: 

----------

## cpasoft

After upgrading to 2.6.9-r1, my fbsplash only works on 256 colors. I'm using the same initrd file, and whit 2.6.8-r8 works very well.

I haven't progress bar too...

is it a known problem or so??

Thanks in advance...

----------

## TheHermit

 *tobimat80 wrote:*   

> After upgrading to 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 my splash comes to late. It starts when the boot process is nearly done (that means no silent splash). With a 2.6.8 kernel everything worked fine.
> 
> 

 

Yep same thing here, 2.6.8 is fine but 2.6.9 doesn't load the splash till right before the login prompt.

----------

## cpasoft

 *TheHermit wrote:*   

>  *tobimat80 wrote:*   After upgrading to 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 my splash comes to late. It starts when the boot process is nearly done (that means no silent splash). With a 2.6.8 kernel everything worked fine.
> 
>  
> 
> Yep same thing here, 2.6.8 is fine but 2.6.9 doesn't load the splash till right before the login prompt.

 

Do you have a silentpic256 on your theme configuration???... I guess this is the problem, because i have it, and this is another different image than truecolor ones and is the only ones that works as i said before...

I guess only works 8 bits images on the new kernel...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tobimat80

 *cpasoft wrote:*   

> Do you have a silentpic256 on your theme configuration???... I guess this is the problem, because i have it, and this is another different image than truecolor ones and is the only ones that works as i said before...
> 
> I guess only works 8 bits images on the new kernel...  

 

What do you mean with silentpic256?

Here's my config:

 *Quote:*   

> # config file version
> 
> version=3
> 
> # should the picture be displayed?
> ...

 

It's a modified bootsplash config.

----------

## cpasoft

 *tobimat80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What do you mean with silentpic256?
> 
> 

 

Well, you must add something like that:

```

lor=0

tx=0

ty=0

tw=1024

th=768

text_x=204

text_y=544

text_size=26

text_color=0xeef4ff

pic=/etc/splash/cpa/images/verbose-1024x768.jpg

silentpic=/etc/splash/cpa/images/silent-1024x768.jpg

pic256=/etc/splash/cpa/images/verbose-1024x768-240.png

silentpic256=/etc/splash/cpa/images/silent-1024x768-256.png

# background

box silent noover 204 666 820 686 #515151

box silent inter  204 666 204 686 #b77200 #f2b700 #b77200 #f2b700

box silent        204 666 820 686 #b77200 #f2b700 #b77200 #f2b700

# black border

box silent         204 665 820 665 #b5b5b5

box silent         204 687 820 687 #b5b5b5

box silent         203 665 203 687 #b5b5b5

box silent         820 665 820 687 #b5b5b5

```

Look at line:

silentpic256=/etc/splash/cpa/images/silent-1024x768-256.png

----------

## tobimat80

THX! Now it works!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cpasoft

 *tobimat80 wrote:*   

> THX! Now it works!  

 

Yeap, but only with 8 bits images...

Anyone have been able to do with full color images???...

It was working to me with 2.6.8 kernel tree...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gentree

So where is the "progress bar" bit of this thread?!

I admit I have not spent more than half an hour so I have not managed to read all 16 pages yet!

I have just got gensplash to work which is great. Next step is the progbar.

TIA  :Cool: 

----------

## zornsan

 *WildCoder wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> after a couple weeks waiting for gensplash to be unmasked (I burned myself a while back installing masked modules that I don't do that anymore). I installed it on a computer.
> 
> The problem I have is that it doesn't show up at boot time  At shutdown it shows up just fine though. I even added:
> ...

 

I have the exact same problem.

I'm using 2.6.9-gentoo-dev-sources-r1

On booting up I see something along the lines of

```
fbsplash: console 0 set to use theme emergence
```

 but i still don't see the splash.  I followed the 5 step guide pretty much to the letter.

----------

## mikebela777

I`ve emerged gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r1 and splashutils too. I`ve followed exactly and step by step the genplash howto from the gentoo wiki website. The gensplash works, BUT:

1) in silent mode the progressbar doesn'nt work

2) (also in silent mode) when I shut down or reboot my computer, the genplash doesn't switch from verbose mod to silent mode.

???

----------

## buti

hi,

is there a way to _test_ the settings in config files with the silent splash. i would like to see the progress bar without rebooting  :Smile: 

- till

----------

## Gentist

 *Vyper wrote:*   

> I just noticed that it's quite easy to make fbsplash work with 2.6.8.1-ck9. First patch the kernel as described in this thread. This will give you an error message that include/linux/sysctl.h could not be patched.
> 
> Now apply the following patch to include/linux/sysctl.h:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

What exactly does that do and does it work with ck-2.6.9?

----------

## barcodez

I'm getting this in dmesg

```

vesafb: NVidia Corporation, NV17 () Board, Chip Rev A2 (OEM: NVidia)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:f880

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cf8c5, set palette = c00cf94a

vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03

vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 85 Hz, hf = 81 kHz, clk = 130 MHz

vesafb: mode 1024x768-32@0 not found

vesafb: mode 1024x768-32@0 not found

vesafb: mode 1024x768-32@0 not found

vesafb: mode 1024x768-32@0 not found

vesafb: mode 1024x768-32@0 not found

vesafb: mode 1024x768-32@0 not found

vesafb: mode 1024x768-32@0 not found

vesafb: mode 1024x768-32@0 not found

vesafb: mode 1024x768-32@0 not found

vesafb: mode 1153x864-32@0 not found

vesafb: mode 1280x960-32@0 not found

vesafb: mode 1280x1024-32@0 not found

vesafb: no matching VBE mode found

vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -22

```

Anyone know why it's not finding any modes?

----------

## tuXXer

Well, Gensplash works for me with 1024x768-32@85 or 791 resolution, gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r1 and the gentoo theme. The only problem I have is, when the splash changes from silent to verbose exactly before Xorg-X11 starts I have two blinking cursors from the console on my X session which is very annoying. Does anybody how to solve this. With the old baselayout I've never had that problem, neither with bootsplash...

----------

## snekiepete

 *Gentist wrote:*   

>  *Vyper wrote:*   I just noticed that it's quite easy to make fbsplash work with 2.6.8.1-ck9. First patch the kernel as described in this thread. This will give you an error message that include/linux/sysctl.h could not be patched.
> 
> Now apply the following patch to include/linux/sysctl.h:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Since the gensplash patch is written to apply to vanilla sources, you have to manually change the sysctl.h to have the line:

```
KERN_FBSPLASH=68, 
```

since the staircase scheduler changes some stuff.

----------

## tscolari

Hy, here ive the ck-sources (2.6.9)

when i tryed to emerge the splashutils it said that i must patch my kernel...

Can anyone tell me what would be the patch for this kernel?

----------

## tuXXer

[quote]Hy, here ive the ck-sources (2.6.9)

when i tryed to emerge the splashutils it said that i must patch my kernel...

Can anyone tell me what would be the patch for this kernel?[/quote]

Look here:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/current/

fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9.patch 

could work for you.

The ck-sources doesn't include neither bootsplash, nor fbsplash.

----------

## Gentist

 *snekiepete wrote:*   

> Since the gensplash patch is written to apply to vanilla sources, you have to manually change the sysctl.h to have the line:
> 
> ```
> KERN_FBSPLASH=68, 
> ```
> ...

 

Does this have any impact on anything else in the ck sources? If yes, what? If no, why isn't that the default?

Also, what exactly does the number mean?

----------

## llsardonicll

I've got mine working full color with kernel 2.6.9, but I have *no* idea how. It was around 5am after work one night, and I didn't have the comprehension to remember what exactly I did. Now it's the same thing on the wife's computer. If you need any info from me, I will be more than happy to give.

----------

## tscolari

mine started to work, ive changed to gentoo-dev-sources here

but, im getting a problem, it starts OK, but sometime when loading the system the screen come with inverse colors, if i do alt+2 then alt+1 it backs to normal, but that really strange...

what could went wrong for this kind of bug?

i think it start in that stuff of the rc-update default trying to load it

----------

## cpasoft

 *tscolari wrote:*   

> 
> 
> but, im getting a problem, it starts OK, but sometime when loading the system the screen come with inverse colors

 

This is because only works in 256 colors. I have not been able to make work with true color in 2.6.9 kernel...

It was working ok in 2.6.8 kernel tree...

Something is buggy... i guess...

(The progress bar doesn't work too)

----------

## tscolari

 *cpasoft wrote:*   

>  *tscolari wrote:*   
> 
> but, im getting a problem, it starts OK, but sometime when loading the system the screen come with inverse colors 
> 
> This is because only works in 256 colors. I have not been able to make work with true color in 2.6.9 kernel...
> ...

 

 :Sad: 

ivent tested the progress bar

but its really strage, because if i change from one tty to other and back it restores the normal colors

----------

## romvinot

I read the "gensplash-in-5-easy-steps". The last step (configuring grub) said to put the 

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

command.

With genkernel, we already come with a specific initrd blabla. I really don't what this thing is. So can I safely replace the genkernel one by the one created by splash_geninitramfs, or can I chain two initrd command in grub config file ? Or is the new bootsplash incompatible with the genkernel way of booting linux ?

----------

## hyades

I know this has been asked before, but no answer was provided, so...

Can we patch fbsplash against a 2.4 kernel (ie. use gensplash with it)? Did anyone try, does anyone know?

I'd like to avoid moving to a 2.6 kernel just for that feature, if I can avoid it.

Any input would be appreciated!

----------

## Raen

Okay, I've read through all 17 pages (I think), and searched for other topics, but I'm still having trouble getting this to work...

I've managed to get radeonfb to show me a silent splash, and the progress bar works right off the bat, but the palette corrupts halfway through, and snowcrashes once KDE loads. I'm now certain that this is an issue caused by radeonfb and fglrx (the radeon driver) not playing well with each other.

So I switched to vesafb-tng, with the same parameters. It loaded the verbose screen fine (well, high-res text until right near the end of the boot process...I'm assuming that's what it's meant to do) but didn't load the silent screen.

I tried normal vesafb, but that just gave me an 8-bit, 640x480 screen.   :Sad: 

(and yes, every time I compiled, I did a make, emerge splashutils, then make modules_install)

Here's what I think is relevant:

```
$ ~> dmesg|grep vesa

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., V350, 01.00 (OEM: ATI RADEON 9600 PRO)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:578f

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c5823, set palette = c00c586f

vesafb: pmi: ports = b010 b016 b054 b038 b03c b05c b000 b004 b0b0 b0b2 b0b4

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, size 16384k
```

(That's from the vesafb-tng kernel, 2.6.9-r2, btw)

```
title=<Gentoo> -> Gentoo 2.6.9 (bootsplash)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage-2.6.9-r2 root=/dev/hda6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@75 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

What puzzles me is that I can get the silent splash with radeonfb, and the verbose with vesafb, but not both with either. And all the monitor limits being set to 0 is odd, too.

----------

## Slonk

Try emerging udev (in case you aren't actually running with it). This seemed to make the world of difference for me - instantly the progressbars came up, and so did the text above and below them.

----------

## momesana

yesterday I decided to give gensplash a try after updating to the 2.6.9er kernel from the 2.6.7er about a week ago.

Since both supermount and bootsplash were missing i deciced to emerge ivman and splashutils.

I followed the install instructions. Everything was very easy and worked perfect and opposed to my lexperiences with new technologies under linux (in general I have to fix a dozen of things when switching to a new one...) it worked immediately ... well at least in parts. There is only one problem that needs to be solved! in the middle of the bootprocess it automatically switches from silent to verbose! That is a little annoying. The same goes for the reboot / shutdown process. Does anyone know how to fix this???

please email me at momesana@uni-bremen.de or momesana@yahoo.de

thanx in advance, 

momesana

----------

## Raen

Oooh! Oooh! I'll get this one.  :Very Happy: 

It's switching over to verbose because there's an error being reported. Either find & fix the error, or change your setting in /etc/conf.d/splash from:

```
SPLASH_VERBOSE_ON_ERRORS="yes"
```

to

```
SPLASH_VERBOSE_ON_ERRORS="no"
```

Yayy. N00b-handled post.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raen

Hmm... I emerged udev, and there's no change.

What would udev have to do with a boot screen, anyhow?

----------

## cpasoft

I have still the same problem. I can't use themes on truecolor. Only works for me on 8 bits color themes...

I use the radeon kernel driver, and it was working very fine on 2.6.8 kernel tree...

No clues about that???

----------

## tscolari

 *cpasoft wrote:*   

> I have still the same problem. I can't use themes on truecolor. Only works for me on 8 bits color themes...
> 
> I use the radeon kernel driver, and it was working very fine on 2.6.8 kernel tree...
> 
> No clues about that???

 

i was trying with the radeonfb driver, but it only gave me problems...

i toke it off my kernel, and compiled with the vesafb suport only, now its working very well

----------

## potatis

I patched my 2.6.8.1 kernel with the patch from spock's page, but when I boot up it doesn't work. The screen tries to change to higher res but goes back to standard lowres mode and there's a lot of white area which quickly scrolls up and out. and at the end of the boot messages, after local (a bit late perhaps?) I get the message "Can't find 8bpp images for framebuffer logo at selected mode (v)" or something like that. and it claims that the 640x480.cfg file doesn't exist (which I have never seen in the splash directory) even though I put 1024x768@70 in lilo.conf. what should I do?

----------

## Raen

I got that message... it gave me that when my framebuffer didn't load up properly, or when I used vesafb, not the tng version. Try switching framebuffers. Maybe that'll work. 

Or, post your lilo/grub config, and maybe a "dmesg|grep vesa".

I still haven't gotten mine to work.... (see 4/8 posts up) my console isn't as pretty as it should be.  :Sad: 

----------

## TheKat

Everything seems to work, except fbsplash/gensplash seems to be quite delayed in starting up.

The system starts booting fine, however the 'silent' splash does not start until after swap is initialized (ie: the kernel finishes booting and udev is brought up, then the silent splash starts).

I'm slightly confused because I have another system where silent splash starts up half way through kernel boot.

Anyone have any ideas?

----------

## MasquedAvenger

I don't suppose there are any patches for those few who still use 2.4...  :Razz: 

James

----------

## rcxAsh

Heh, just came over here from the bootsplash camp... Upgrading to the 2.6.9 kernel suddenly killed my bootsplash (which was working nicely with progress bar and all.. don't ask me how).

But now... I don't think I have a progress bar either.  Hate to sound like a broken record echoing what so many people have already said.  But, just wondering if anyone has a pretty solid explanation for all the people missing progress bars?  Will probably try another reboot again later on to see if it magically appears (like it did when I was using bootsplash  :Rolling Eyes:  )

But anyways... so fbsplash/gensplash is better than bootsplash?

edit: nvm, the progress bar is there now..

----------

## kohno

 *momesana wrote:*   

> There is only one problem that needs to be solved! in the middle of the bootprocess it automatically switches from silent to verbose! That is a little annoying. The same goes for the reboot / shutdown process. Does anyone know how to fix this???
> 
> 

 

I've got the same problem here, don't know how to fix it.  :Sad: 

----------

## Raen

Like I said, find the error in your boot process that's making it switch to verbose, or change your /etc/conf.d/splash to not switch over when an error is reported.  (It should be reported in the text that scrolls by... or use "dmesg > boot.txt" to view it on it's own.)

If you actually *don't* have an error, then you probably have a different problem than everybody else thinks you do.  :Wink: 

Okay, that's the third post that I've handled. Anyone feel like balancing that out and solving my problem? Slonk's suggestion didn't help.  :Sad: 

----------

## devsk

 *TheKat wrote:*   

> Everything seems to work, except fbsplash/gensplash seems to be quite delayed in starting up.
> 
> The system starts booting fine, however the 'silent' splash does not start until after swap is initialized (ie: the kernel finishes booting and udev is brought up, then the silent splash starts).
> 
> I'm slightly confused because I have another system where silent splash starts up half way through kernel boot.
> ...

 

I too am interested in knowing if its possible to have progressbar/fbsplash immd. after the grub screen. Currently, after grub screen, I see a black screen with large fonts, then a black screen with smaller fonts(my fonts in 1280x1024), then a splash screen with my background and then finally a progressbar. Although these things happen within few seconds, the boot doesn't look "clean".

----------

## hyades

 *MasquedAvenger wrote:*   

> I don't suppose there are any patches for those few who still use 2.4...

 

I wondered the same thing and went to ask Spock, the developper of gensplash and fbsplash. Here's what he had to say:

"Fbsplash (ie. the kernel part of the gensplash project) is 2.6-only stuff and there are no plans to backport it to 2.4. But, if bootsplash is working fine for you with your 2.4 kernel and you have no real reason to upgrade to 2.6, you can sefely stick with 2.4 for a while. Fbsplash + splashutils won't give you very many new features (apart from support for all bit-depths and PNGs that is). The core gensplash application is not finished and it's not about to change for a few weeks at least."

----------

## potatis

lilo.conf:

boot="/dev/hda"

default=gentoo

timeout="0"

image="/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1"

        label="gentoo"

read-only

        root="/dev/hda1"

        append="vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768@70 splash=verbose,theme:gentoo"

        initrd="/boot/fbsplash

dmesg|grep vesa gives me this output:

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=301 vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768@70 splash=verbose,theme:gentoo

vesafb: Matrox, MILLENNIUM II, 00 (OEM: Matrox Graphics Inc.)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:77a0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c77db, set palette = c00c7839

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3de 3df

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0xa8000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xa8000000, mapped to 0xcd806000, size 8192k

----------

## m4chine

Im getting the same problem as devsk and thekat are reporting. I think the initial ram image is not being displayed, ie. i dont get my image and border after leaving grub that I should. 

Any suggestions?

----------

## Druker

What about support for suspend/resume cycle? Starting from 2.6.10-rc1 swsusp now displays progress in percent (check http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/4044). All is needed is to switch fbsplash to silent mode upon entering S4 and optionally use different PNG for this (that says, for instance, "Hibernating. Please wait..." and displays progress bar). It would be really nice feature.

----------

## timbo

Well guy's and gal's it works for me, thanks for the help from this thread... BUT... so far only at 800x600@60hz (yes I know that's what I've set it to do), love to get a higher res and some other themes as well.

Here's my grub.conf config...

```
#15

title 2.6.9-gentoo-r4 (+FB +Splash 800x600)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage-2.6.9-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x314 splash=silent,theme:gentoo

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-gentoo-800x600

```

Regards

Tim

 :Cool: 

----------

## Headrush

I'm using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r4.

Splash screens worked perfect for me using the vesafb driver until the latest upgrade.

I don't know if it was the jump to r3 or r4 of the gentoo-dev-sources, but now on startup, I get the splash screen and it locks up solid. If when the splash screen appears if I quickly press F2 to switch to verbose mode, booting continues.

Anyone else have or see this problem?

----------

## jackthebookie

Hi, I got it working, after two days of trying to figure out how to pass a proper resolution setting to the monitor.  The machine booted no problem, but the monitor displayed a message saying the resolution wsa out of its range.  I had to administer the problem through ssh.

I disabled every kernel framebuffer option except the vesa-tng.  For example, my motherboard has a cirrus logic ship, and it is supported in framebuffer, but I did not include it as a module or compile it in.   As well, I disabled the boot logo thing.  I set the resolution I wanted in the default area right below vesa-tng option.  The last thing I did was removed any refence to the resolution in the bootloader (grub).  My kernel line:

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.9-r4 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr splash=silent,theme:emergence

----------

## latz-twn

Hi there, 

I have created a new bootsplash for gensplash! You can find it here. 

I hope you'll like it!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## joefish

 *snow16 wrote:*   

> Just a comment...if you would like to enable gensplash to all consoles uncomment and edit this line in /etc/conf.d/splash
> 
> SPLASH_TTYS="0 1 2 3 4 5 7 8 9 10 11"
> 
> Then run
> ...

 

This doesn't appear to work for me...

----------

## m0sia

everithing works great, but if i plug a tv in my card(geforcefx5200).. vesa-tng works only 800x600 and no bootsplash =((( anybody know how to solve problem???

gentoo-dev-source-2.6.9-r6+latest splashutils

----------

## hoschi

today i bought a new geforce6600gt (agp), it only boots in 800x600 and without gensplash in background, if i rembert correctly it boots at the first time with the new graphiscard correctly, but now permanently incorrect  :Sad: 

i am using the newest nvidia closed-source (shame on me!) driver, but its module is loaded a lot of later, any ideas?

is here a new problem (because its a really new graphiscard)?

sorry, for simple and bad english, its so "boring" without my gentoo background in the bash :/

ps: before that, i used an radeon9800pro, same monitor device

lilo.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> boot=/dev/sda
> 
> default=Gentoo-2004.3
> ...

 

here the first lines of "dmesg":

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.6.9 (root@partymaus) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3 .3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #3 Sat Nov 27 15:36:06 CET 2004
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

vanilla-kernel 2.6.9 with gensplash-patch...erm, some weeks ago ^^

----------

## alechiko

Ok. Im having some troubles getting a perfect gensplash atm.

I have been hammering away at this for the past 2 hours, recompiling kernels with different fbdevices etc.. Im about 75% of the way to what i want but well.. not quite..

At present if i use rivafb (which it says you can use for nvidia cards) i get a nice high res booting process without a background picture (which is fine and then at the last minute just before the console login prompt the gentoo background appears and everything looks all nice and pretty. The problem is, it hasnt been able to load nvidia-kernel module because it says it conflicts with rivafb. Thus i cant login to Gnome etc..

The other situation is with Vesafb. Now this one is really weird. When it boots from this kernel (because ive made two seperate kernels for each fbdevice and two seperate entries in grub.conf) it starts to boot the kernel in quite a low res setup and then stops after a little while. The computer continues to boot. I can hear it doing so and when the hard disc stops making noise even though i cant see what im typing i can actually type root then my password and then reboot and in a few seconds it will reboot. Are you picturing this? If you arnt please say and ill try to clarify.

There dont seem to be any errors but there is some information about 255MB LOWMEM or something when im booting.. if this information will provide useful ill write it all down and share it here..

This is my grub.conf

```
  GNU nano 1.3.5                               File: /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 1

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.9-ck

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-ck-2.6.9-r3 root=/dev/hda4

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.9-r5-gensplash

        root (hd0,1)

        kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r5-gensplash root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,mtrr,1024x768-16@60 splash=silent,theme:gentoo

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.9-r5-gensplash2

        root (hd0,1)

        kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r5-gensplash2 root=/dev/hda4 video=rivafb:ywrap,pmipal,mtrr,1024x768-16@60 splash=silent,theme:gentoo

title=Windows XP Professional

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

```

The following are my kernel configuration files:

Gentoo Linux 2.6.9-r5-gensplash

http://aeon.homelinux.com/mda/config

The second one:

Gentoo Linux 2.6.9-r5-gensplash2

http://aeon.homelinux.com/mda/config2

I really hope someone can help me out.

akiru

----------

## alechiko

This is something like what i saw:

```
Linux version 2.6.9 (root@partymaus) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3 .3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #3 Sat Nov 27 15:36:06 CET 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009d800 (usable)

BIOS-e820: 000000000009d800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fef0000 (usable)

BIOS-e820: 000000003fef0000 - 000000003fef3000 (ACPI NVS)

BIOS-e820: 000000003fef3000 - 000000003ff00000 (ACPI data)

BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

126MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available. 
```

akiru

----------

## hoschi

hi, can you link your config?

its a little bit to "big"   :Laughing: 

i think it will be easier to read this thread  :Very Happy: 

thank you

<edit> my mistake vesa =| vesafb "dohhh"

----------

## Simoncek

Hi!

I have just installed splashutils on my IBM T30 laptop and tried to configure framebuffer and boot-splash. My IBM T30 have radeon card so I had to configure radeon framebuffer in kernel.

I made all steps described on this forum and after reboot I get NO errors.

The only think that makes me nervous is that at the and of "boot procedure" (after: "Updating environment") colors of framebuffer' s image messes up, so I can hardly see what is on display. Before this strange thing framebuffer's image looks great!

Does anybody know how to fix this problem?

Thanks in advance!

----------

## Simoncek

And this is my grub.conf (menu.lst):

title=Gentoo Linux-verbose

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/bzImage ro root=/dev/hda3 video=radeonfb:ywrap,pmipal,1400x1050-32@50 splash=verbose,theme:emergence

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1400x1050

title=Gentoo Linux-silent

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/bzImage ro root=/dev/hda3 video=radeonfb:ywrap,mtrr,1400x1050-32@50 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1400x1050

----------

## JoKo

 *Simoncek wrote:*   

> And this is my grub.conf (menu.lst):
> 
> title=Gentoo Linux-verbose
> 
> root (hd0,1)
> ...

 

Try to use the vesafb-tng instead of radeonfb. I've had the same problem and I found that radeonfb was the problem...

----------

## Simoncek

I have also tried the vesafb-tng and I noticed:

1.)  With vesafb-tng I can get my framebuffer working properly only with 1024x768-32 resolution.

2.) I have just boot into my Gentoo Linux with radeonfb (1400x1050-32) and after colors smeshed up, I switched to console 2 (where colors were correct) and then switched back to console 1. And the colors were not smeshed up any more!

Is it possible my kernel properties are bad?

----------

## Imago

@Simoncek

i have experienced the same problem with the radeonfb driver. As it seems to work properly with the vesa-tng driver i believe its a error in the radeon driver.

(ati and linux just doesnt fit :p )

----------

## hoschi

today i bought a new geforce6600gt-agp, it fails sometimes to boot with the correct framebuffer-resolution, instead 1280x1024 it only show 800x600 and a black-background (later a daemon shows the background picture, but of course in the false resolution...ugly).

i am using the newest nvidia closed-source (shame on me!) driver, but its module is loaded a lot of later, any ideas?

sorry, for simple and bad english, its so "boring" without my gentoo background in the bash :/

lilo.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> boot=/dev/sda
> 
> default=Gentoo-2004.3
> ...

 

vanilla-kernel 2.6.9 with the newest gensplash/vesafb-tng patch

thank you, for your help

ps: i used a radeon9800pro before, and it works always fine

----------

## Simoncek

But I still can not get the vesafb-tng framebufer working with 1400x1050 (even if it works with 1024x768).     :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Nuwanda

did u try this -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1789903#1789903?

i did, and it worked for me! Thanks jackthebookie!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Simoncek

Yes. But without a success. I can get it working with 1280x1024 resolution, but still not with 1400x1050.

The cat /proc/fb0/modes output is:

...

...

...

1024x768-8

1024x768-15

1024x768-16

1024x768-24

1024x768-32

1280x1024-8

1280x1024-15

1280x1024-16

1280x1024-24

1280x1024-32

1400x1050-8

1400x1050-15

1400x1050-16

1400x1050-24

1400x1050-32

1600x1200-8

1600x1200-15

1600x1200-16

1600x1200-24

1600x1200-32

My kernel seting for framebuffer:

--------------------------------------

<*>   VESA VGA graphics support

        VESA driver type (vesafb-tng)  --->

        (1400x1050@60) VESA default mode

and

[*] Support for the framebuffer splash

Any new idea?

----------

## hoschi

 *Quote:*   

> cat /proc/fb0/modes
> 
> 640x400-8
> 
> 640x480-8
> ...

 

my output, after a "false" boot, in the wrong resolution

seems to be a problem with the fesafb-tng an my graphics-card, they dont like each other?!

----------

## GuMBi

I was just wondering if it was a problem that in my gentoo-dev-sources kernel there is no option to set "Compile in your framebuffer device"  The reason that I even bothered configuring my kernel is because I originally had problems emerging splashutils. I have splashutils now and everything patched (or so I think, I followed the http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/gensplash-in-5-easy-steps.php

guide) and now have my /boot/grub menu set as: 

```
title Gentoo Linux (g-d-s 2.6.8.1)

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /boot/bzImage ro root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@85 splash=silent,theme:emergence

        initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768
```

I also have the right resolution config file set (/etc/splash/1024x768.cfg)

So I have fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 in /boot, but when I startup, grub comes up and I choose Gentoo, but then it just goes through the post like it always has, no splash or anything.  Could this be because of the missing kernel option or because I need to set theme=default in the menu file and make /etc/splash/default a symbolic link to /etc/splash/emergence?

----------

## eeknay

hi,

I use the latest gentoo-dev-sources. Your howto is very nice, but I need to know what to do to get the framebuffer working right.

- nvidia geforce4-4200

- 19'' TFT Screen (it does max. 1280x1024@75)

eeknay

----------

## vdboor

 *GuMBi wrote:*   

> I was just wondering if it was a problem that in my gentoo-dev-sources kernel there is no option to set "Compile in your framebuffer device"

 

Have you enabled "Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers"? in the first menu?  :Smile: 

----------

## Endoscient

I got it to work great and like it a lot... but.... two things....

1) Right before it finishing going to gdm from silent mode is shows a blank verbose mode, and the other way around. and also show the verbose modr ight at end of bottup for a split second...

2) whenever i shutdown i get an error stoping gdm.... i thnk because it was alrady stopeed but how do i fix this?

thanks again

----------

## Imago

I looked a bit into the thing with the colors smeshed up when using radeonfb + fbsplash.

I was able to exactly reproduce the error by simply invoking a new console. Maybe anyone with a radeon card can try to verify that.

just type

```

agetty 38400 tty7 linux

```

for tty7 you can specify any other tty which currently isn't used by another process.

Cu

 Imago

----------

## GuMBi

Sorry for the stupid following post, but this is coming from a very simple man. I think I may have gotten it working, only thing is I don't know what the default theme looks like.  What I get now is after it posts for a second or so, it shows up Tux in the top left and posts below, like top, with a picture.  Is this the default theme?

Regardless, I did state in my grub.conf that I wanted to use emergence.  Do you know why it could be not loading it?  Any suggestions would be appreciated. ThanksLast edited by GuMBi on Mon Dec 06, 2004 9:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Imago

just ignore my post above  :Wink: 

i probably found the bug concerning radeonfb and fbsplash. spock will include the fix in the next version of fbsplash  :Smile: 

CU 

  Imago

----------

## Gil galad

In silent mode is it possible that the theme stay until X is started? I mean, now the silent mode stop @ "starting local". I whould like "really" never see the console, is it possible?

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## GuMBi

 *Quote:*   

> GuMBi wrote:
> 
> I was just wondering if it was a problem that in my gentoo-dev-sources kernel there is no option to set "Compile in your framebuffer device"

 

 *Quote:*   

> vdboor wrote:
> 
> Have you enabled "Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers"? in the first menu?

 

Yes, I have enabled prompt for dev drivers, but the "Compile in your framebuffer device" is still not there...It's supposed to be in the device drivers--graphics section right?  either way I've looked everywhere.  Is it because it's not included in gentoo-dev-sources-r2 or something?

----------

## rodkeyrr

 *Gil galad wrote:*   

> In silent mode is it possible that the theme stay until X is started? I mean, now the silent mode stop @ "starting local". I whould like "really" never see the console, is it possible?
> 
> Thanks 

 

I need the same functionality. I haven't found any help in the forums, so I went ahead and emailed Spock. I'll let you know if anything comes out of it.

----------

## thedangerouscrew

when i'm in silent mode i too end up at the console login.  my problem is that after i login i can't start X, its says it's already running.

----------

## alechiko

Can anyone help me out with my troubles? When i use the rivafb drivers (I have a nvidia card) the computer moans that it cant load nvidia modules because they conflict with the rivafb which means that if i load the kernel like this then i get my lovely gensplash and then cant startx because obviously nvidia is required for that  :Smile: 

If i use the vesa-fb or the vesa-tng then i have the problem that while im booting the computer i see a black screen with a white line flashing down the left side. If i wait until the computer stops making noise i know im at my prompt i can type root/pass and then gdm and i can login (even though i cant see anything until GDM loads).

Strangely in scenario 2 if i plug a monitor in i can then see on the external lcd the boot process in verbose etc... but i have to remove the monitor before starting X or it goes nuts and wont start. Also strange is that the theme/wallpaper doesnt show up when ive done this even though the setup is identical (in terms of installing the image into the kernel as opposed to the other option where you stick an image in /boot) and yet i got this problem. I posted about this already but didnt get a reply. Here is the information again about my box:

This is my grub.conf

```
  GNU nano 1.3.5                               File: /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 1

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.9-ck

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-ck-2.6.9-r3 root=/dev/hda4

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.9-r5-gensplash

        root (hd0,1)

        kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r5-gensplash root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,mtrr,1024x768-16@60 splash=silent,theme:gentoo

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.9-r5-gensplash2

        root (hd0,1)

        kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r5-gensplash2 root=/dev/hda4 video=rivafb:ywrap,pmipal,mtrr,1024x768-16@60 splash=silent,theme:gentoo

title=Windows XP Professional

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

```

The following are my kernel configuration files:

Gentoo Linux 2.6.9-r5-gensplash

http://aeon.homelinux.com/mda/config

The second one:

Gentoo Linux 2.6.9-r5-gensplash2

http://aeon.homelinux.com/mda/config2

I really hope someone can help me out.

akiru

----------

## Ateo

This is pretty cool. However, I do wonder about one thing.

When I boot, and right after grub loads, I see a split second of the text I would otherwise see. I don't remember the live CD doing this. Is this an initrd setting? It just seems that there is a glitch with grub passing over to the splash.

Also, how can I ditch the progress bar and use verbose mode by default? As such, at the end of the boot cycle, it drops into verbose mode anyways before loading kdm for me. Is this normal?

----------

## Imago

 *Ateo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> When I boot, and right after grub loads, I see a split second of the text I would otherwise see. I don't remember the live CD doing this. Is this an initrd setting? It just seems that there is a glitch with grub passing over to the splash.
> 
> 

 

see http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash#Background_image_loading_in_the_middle_of_the_boot_process

 *Ateo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, how can I ditch the progress bar and use verbose mode by default? 
> 
> 

 

use splash=verbose instead of splash=silent in your kernel boot parameters.

 *Ateo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> As such, at the end of the boot cycle, it drops into verbose mode anyways before loading kdm for me. Is this normal?

 

yup

CU

 Imago

----------

## larand54

I have succesfully installed gensplash, the patch and the other things. The problem is that I only get the splash image if I use splash=silent. I f I choose splash=verbose I wont get the graphics, just the text.

What I most like to have is the silent mode at startup, then changing to verbose mode with the opaque graphics as a background. Is that possible?

I'm using lilo.

----------

## Larcen

I too, -think- I successfully did everything as noted here:

```
http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash
```

Verbose doesn't work at all for me, no images anyway. Silent however does work, but it starts extremely late in the boot process, just after file systems check if I'm not mistaken and then dies out again to verbose with no images still just about the time xfs, local, and kdm are ready to start.  :Sad: 

----------

## asiobob

I had this working nicely with kernel 2.6.9 but not with kernel 2.6.10  :Sad: 

I installed the rc3 patch cleanly against 2.6.10 (stable). Ramdisk is enabled, using vesafb, but when I reboot I now get the bland old framebuffer. I'm running at 1280 by 1024 ideas?

----------

## chup

Meh.... I have it working great, but since I have a geforce card I had to include rivia support in the kernel. But now the nvidia driver refuses to install. So now I have to choose between the bootsplash or 3d acceleration. Goodbye bootsplash....  :Sad: 

----------

## asiobob

arrg I must have forgotten to copy the new kernel to /boot! it works great now!

----------

## RedLeg

Anyone have this working?

I'm trying to end up with a different graphical background image or wallpaper for each of my text virtual consoles VCs).

I'm on gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.10-r4, with savagefb (working)

and have set SPLASH_TTY_MAP in /etc/conf.d/splash, and added splash to default using rc-update.

I get the same theme on all VCs, not what I want.

On the one hand, the comments in /etc/conf.d/splash lead me to believe this should work.

On the other hand, the help screen for splash_util, called to actually set the themes, indicates that setpic only works on the current VC.

What am I missing?

/Red

----------

## CtHu

hi all  :Wink: 

i actually have this working but im not able to change resolution or refresh rate, with the video boot option.

im using the vesa-tng kernel support, and so no vga boot option.

Everything's all right but the refresh rate always remain @86 hz. and my screen doesn't seem to like it.

any ideas?

----------

## Onip

hi all!!! i've got a strange problem with my framebuffer.

it worked pretty nice but since i've upgraded to gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-gentoo-r4

it is still working but not as well as before

1) i've got no more progress-bar in the silent mode

2) when i push F2 to switch to verbose mode the switch isn't imediate, but it shows something like a "foggy" copy of the silent theme and then it switches

any ideas?

Thanks

----------

## Onip

i forgot another thing. when i'm in a console (alt+f1 etc...) and i don't touch anything the screen should go black (or at least it did before), now the only thing going black are the writings, but the theme is still colored.....

----------

## [UK]Superdude

*sigh*

I have a problem with my gensplash.

The problem is that the framebuffer works (1280x1024@85). It does not, however start with a theme (should be emergence). I have tried it with the image compiled in the kernel or in as an initrd as per:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash#Installing_fbsplash_and_splashutils

The image WILL be displayed when the boot process does the 

Starting Splashutils or whatever - essentially when it calls the splash init.d in the default runlevel. I have been through every thread I can find on the forums - even ones in other languages  :Smile: 

I have 

```
*  media-gfx/splashutils

      Latest version available: 0.9_rc1

      Latest version installed: 0.9_rc1

      Size of downloaded files: 11,493 kB

      Homepage:    http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/

      Description: Framebuffer splash utilities.

      License:     GPL-2

```

My kernel is a nitro with framebuffer and vesa-tng. 

I have tried different kernels.

Gensplash has worked for me in the past, but it doesnt now with any of the kernels I have tried. The difficulty is I need a reiser 4 enabled kernel...

My grub.conf

```
title=Gentoo (reiser4 & nat enabled 2.6.10-nitro2)

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hdd3 elevator=cfq video=vesafb:mtrr,1280x1024-32@85 splash=verbose,theme:emergence

initrd (hd1,0)/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

```

In my kernel the following are set:

```

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1280x1024@85"

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

```

Now at a loss...

anyone else had similar troubles? preferably with a solution  :Smile: 

----------

## RedLeg

I suspect your and my problem is due to subtle errors in configuration, all due to inadequate documentation.

So, since I have the background loading at boot part working, I'll share my grub.conf lines in the hope that this gets you going.  If someone else can post configs for differing background screens on each VC, I would appreciate it.

extract from /boot/grub/grub.conf:

title kernel 2.6.10-r5 savagefb

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /2.6.10-gentoo-r5.bzImage-savagefb ro root=/dev/hda6 dma idebus=66 \

                video=savagefb:1024x768-16@76 splash=verbose,theme:Shodan devfs=nomount

        initrd /Shodan-1024x768.initrd

NOTE:  the splash command MUST include the theme specification, and you have to have built the initrd (or initramfs) using splash_geninitramfs.  ALL of this is perfectly clear in retrospect, but took me a while to sort out.

Hope this helps someone...

Red

----------

## [UK]Superdude

 *RedLeg wrote:*   

> I suspect your and my problem is due to subtle errors in configuration, all due to inadequate documentation.
> 
> So, since I have the background loading at boot part working, I'll share my grub.conf lines in the hope that this gets you going.  If someone else can post configs for differing background screens on each VC, I would appreciate it.
> 
> 

 

Ok, afaik to get a splash on each VT, you need to edit /etc/conf.d/splash.

Make it look like:

```

[dave@penguin1:parse_src] more /etc/conf.d/splash

# Config file for splashutils

# a theme to use, probably best left commented (the theme specified

# on the kernel command line is used)

# SPLASH_THEME="gentoo"

# on which ttys should fbsplash be enabled? defaults to RC_TTY_NUMBER

SPLASH_TTYS="0 1 2 3 4 5"

# what font to use? defaults to what fbtruetype uses

# SPLASH_FONT="luxisri.ttf"

# boot/reboot/shutdown message overrides

# SPLASH_BOOT_MESSAGE="Booting the system"

# SPLASH_REBOOT_MESSAGE="Rebooting the system"

# SPLASH_SHUTDOWN_MESSAGE="Shutting the system down"

# should we drop to verbose mode on initscript errors? (yes/no)

#SPLASH_VERBOSE_ON_ERRORS="yes"

# allows to set different themes on different consoles

# format: "<console>:<theme> <console>:<theme> (...)"

# SPLASH_TTY_MAP="1:emergence"

```

As you can see, the other options are commented out, but are self explanitory should you wish to change or enable them.

Hope to have helped.....

----------

## RedLeg

Thanks for the reply.  That's where I've been hacking around, and it's still not working.

The relevant lines from my /etc/conf.d/splash:

```

# on which ttys should fbsplash be enabled? defaults to RC_TTY_NUMBER

SPLASH_TTYS="0 1 2 3 4 5"

# should we drop to verbose mode on initscript errors? (yes/no)

SPLASH_VERBOSE_ON_ERRORS="yes"

# allows to set different themes on different consoles

# format: "<console>:<theme> <console>:<theme> (...)"

SPLASH_TTY_MAP="0:Shodan 1:Quiet_Room 2:Random_Weirdness 3:Dirtchamber 4:8B 5:FLA"

```

Now, ever more strange, I get this at the tail end of dmesg, indicating that the scripts are parsing the config, and the system THINKS it's setting the images

```

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'Quiet_Room'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'Random_Weirdness'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'Dirtchamber'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme '8B'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'FLA'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

```

I have the same image on all of my VCs.  I am truely stumped....

All of the themes defined above exist in /etc/splash, and if I set the config to use a different one on VC0, I get that one on all VCs.

I'm beginning to suspect demonic possession.....  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Red

----------

## [UK]Superdude

 *RedLeg wrote:*   

> Thanks for the reply.  That's where I've been hacking 
> 
> I have the same image on all of my VCs.  I am truely stumped....
> 
> All of the themes defined above exist in /etc/splash, and if I set the config to use a different one on VC0, I get that one on all VCs.
> ...

 

Same, 

just waiting for the priest I ordered on eBay to come and exorcise my box.  :Wink: 

For your issue it kinda sounds like splash cant find the other initrds to load so it is loading the same one for all VTs. Do you need to make seperate images for each VT and somehow specify them in grub.conf?

I would be happy with one right now  :Sad: 

I've read of others having the image only appear when it gets to starting the service, cept I've not found anyone who knows how to fix it...

Perhaps I will try another theme for a bit - can't hurt can it

----------

## RedLeg

So, let's not confuse the two....

The splash background image loaded earliest in the boot process (which you seem to be having trouble with) is loaded from the initrd or initamfs, or from the kernel itself.

The ones I'm having trouble with are loaded from theme directories in /etc/splash/$theme.

If you get a tux logo at boot, you're on the right track.

If you gan get the /etc/init.d/splash script to load a background, then you're further along.... you know your framebuffer works and you have a working theme.

At that point, you need to retrace your steps with creating the initrd and the command line parameters passed to the kernel at boot.  This cost me a LOT of time, as the parameters, syntax and requirements changed from the old bootsplash stuff.  I finally ended up compiling a version of the kernel with vesafb, vesafb-tng and finally savagefb (what I'm using), and then using grub's ability to edit the boot parameters, rebooted LOTS of times until I found something that works, which I have posted.

The biggest suprise to me was that I apparently have to include the theme name in the command line.

Another thing I would try and vary is the screen resolution and bit depth, as there seem to be (or have been) issues with these in the past.

fbset can help you figure out what you have.

I hope this helps..... I'm off to grep ebay for Exorcists. :Evil or Very Mad: 

Red

----------

## enigma_0Z

as I don't fancy reading through 19 pages, can someone answer this for me?

Why is my fbsplash screen's colours really screwy... I'm supposed to be on gentoo emergence, but around the "G" it is like ugly yellow, and inside the "G" it is other gross contransting colors...

I probably did something stupid, can someone help me fix it?

EDIT: woo hoo! 2^8 posts!

----------

## RedLeg

Well, a partial solution at least....

I exchanged email w/ Spock, who tells me the configs I posted are correct, and that there is a bug in recent version of fbsplash which is causing my problem.  He's rolling out a patch to address the issue.

Red

----------

## enigma_0Z

Ok, the good news is I fixed the gross colors... I needed 8-bit mode.

The bad news is that:

1. now the progressbar has disappeared

2. I want to get the splash image on my virtual consoles too.

<edit>

oh yeah, when I try to do that, I get this error:

FBIOSPLASH_SETSTATE failed, error code 22

</edit>

3. When I swap between different virtual consoles (presumably because I'm using a framebuffer now?), my X server seems to get out of sync with my monitor (I get gross looking diagnoal boxes of the image, but they are ripped apart and the image is unreadable)... is there either a way to prevent this or a key sequence to make X resync the monitor?

Well, there you go. Anyone have any help?

----------

## pifactorial

 *enigma_0Z wrote:*   

> FBIOSPLASH_SETSTATE failed, error code 22

 

I've gotten that error before, and it was always a kernel problem.  I don't know exactly what problem, but it would usually fix itself if I upgraded to the latest nitro kernel.  I assume you're using fbsplash; the 2.6.11-rc1-nitro0 kernel doesn't have fbsplash support - try 2.6.10-nitro4 instead.

----------

## enigma_0Z

actually I fixed that... You need to start the splash daemon...

```
# /etc/init.d/splash start
```

And to make it start up every boot:

```
# rc-update add splash default
```

But colors are still really screwed up with the bootsplash, and I lose my progressbar with 8bit color. I'm using radeonfb, should I use vesafb instead?

Also, when switching between a framebuffer virtual console and X my picture on my monitor gets out of sync with the computer and the image is screwey and skewed off to an angle. and I have to restart X

EDIT: OK, vesafb fixed the colors, but now I can only go at a bleeding-eyes 60 Hz refresh rate. Is there any way I can get a better refresh rate? I tried using vesafb-tng instead of vesafb in my grub.conf but no go, it's screwy colors again. I'd like to have a mode of 1024x768-32@75, which I know is well within my monitor's and graphics card's abilities.

I've got an ATi Radeon 9000 and kernel version 2.6.8-r10, should I upgrade to 2.6.9* or 2.6.10*?

----------

## [UK]Superdude

Well, after more reading and more reading and more playing and some swearing, I fixed my problem.

I can't exactly say what the problem was, but these are the things I changed.

1. Grub.conf

this:

```

kernel (hd1,0)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hdd3 elevator=cfq video=vesafb:mtrr,1280x1024-32@85 splash=verbose,theme:emergence

```

to this:

```

kernel (hd1,0)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hdd3 elevator=cfq video=vesafb:mtrr,1280x1024@85 splash=verbose,theme:default

```

Specifically I changed the reference from emergence as the theme to  default, as is selected by the sym link in /etc/splash

2. Creating the initrd

I used 

```

splash_geninitramfs -v -a /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024 -r 1280x1024 default

```

This appended to the initrd I had already created using

```

splash_geninitramfs -v -g ......

```

The main differences was I used default instead of emergence. Appending to the initrd also seemed to make it all good too, for a reason unknown to me, there should be no difference between -g and -a.

I also compiled a new kernel (same sources, just emerge -C then remerged them). I changed no options tho so I think this was of no real consequence.

I have a sneaking suspicion that removing the colour depth was the mitigating factor.

 *enigma_0Z wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: OK, vesafb fixed the colors, but now I can only go at a bleeding-eyes 60 Hz refresh rate. Is there any way I can get a better refresh rate? I tried using vesafb-tng instead of vesafb in my grub.conf but no go, it's screwy colors again. I'd like to have a mode of 1024x768-32@75, which I know is well within my monitor's and graphics card's abilities.
> 
> I've got an ATi Radeon 9000 and kernel version 2.6.8-r10, should I upgrade to 2.6.9* or 2.6.10*?
> ...

 

You are using a version of fbsplash with a bug that screws up the colours

see:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=264470&highlight=splashgeninitramfs

A fix is provided in the thread if your happy hacking fbcon.c, or you can upgrade to a 2.6.10 (im using nitro and these sources are fixed).

The fix described is an easy one-liner. PM if you have issues with it.

----------

## rosschilen

Has anybody made an ebuild for gensplash themes or made them available on the web?

----------

## enigma_0Z

 *[UK]Superdude wrote:*   

> Well, after more reading and more reading and more playing and some swearing, I fixed my problem.
> 
> I can't exactly say what the problem was, but these are the things I changed.
> 
> 1. Grub.conf
> ...

 

Well looking at those entries, here's the differences that I see (if it helps what has changed), The theme shouldn't matter if default points to emergance, but the video mode specification is different... You don't specify a colour depth in the second one.

perhaps...

I just finished upgrading to the 2.6.10 kernel sources, actually... I'll check out the radeonfb

----------

## [UK]Superdude

 *enigma_0Z wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Well looking at those entries, here's the differences that I see (if it helps what has changed), The theme shouldn't matter if default points to emergance, but the video mode specification is different... You don't specify a colour depth in the second one.
> 
> 

 

Exactly what I was thinking,

wonder if its a bug or an error in the way I was declaring it. Oh well, it works now and I'm a little reluctant to start playing with it  :Wink: 

----------

## NightDragon

Hi everybody!

I've an problem with fbsplash.

My grub.conf:

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.10-r6 den-dev Org.

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/gendevk-2.6.10-r6 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb-tng:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,theme:gechi

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/splash/gechi
```

The splashscreen is displayed. But there is no progress bar. 

dmesg and co doesn't show any errors.

I also can use only some splash screens. Many doesn't work.

It's mysteries.

Any ideas?

Output of splash_geninitramfs

```
ndragon root # splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/splash/dragonmatrix -r 1024x768 dragonmatrix

o Creating directory structure..

o Copying /sbin/splash_helper..

o Copying themes..

  - dragonmatrix

o Creating initramfs image..
```

----------

## suineg

I am also interested in staying in silent mode until X has been started, any update as to whether this is possible or not?

----------

## enigma_0Z

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Hi everybody!
> 
> I've an problem with fbsplash.
> 
> My grub.conf:
> ...

 

Try using vesafb instead of vesafb-tng... I think that the vesafb-tng is a distinction only in the kernel, whichever one you have selected still refers to vesafb.

----------

## enigma_0Z

 *rosschilen wrote:*   

> Has anybody made an ebuild for gensplash themes or made them available on the web?

 

no, but you can do this:

first execute this comand to download bootsplash themes:

```
emerge -pvO bootsplash-themes
```

That is, pretend to verbosely emerge bootsplash-themes without dependencies...

then copy this script into a file called /etc/bootsplash/mexec

```
#!/bin/bash

ls -d --color=no ./ | while read input

do

   bootsplash2fbsplash ${input}

done

exit 0
```

Then, (make sure you have splashutils emerged too) execute these commands...

```
# cd /etc/bootsplash

# chmod +x ./mexec

# ./mexec
```

----------

## [UK]Superdude

 *suineg wrote:*   

> I am also interested in staying in silent mode until X has been started, any update as to whether this is possible or not?

 

check your /etc/conf.d/splash file:

/etc/conf.d/splash

```
 

# should we drop to verbose mode on initscript errors? (yes/no)

SPLASH_VERBOSE_ON_ERRORS="no"

```

Make sure that line is set to 'no' and your splash will stay silent (ie with progress bar) until xdm is started.

----------

## suineg

perfect thanks!

----------

## Onip

 *enigma_0Z wrote:*   

> Try using vesafb instead of vesafb-tng... I think that the vesafb-tng is a distinction only in the kernel, whichever one you have selected still refers to vesafb.

 

I've already tried that, but changing to vesafb didn't let me choose the screen resolution and so I had fb at 640x480 with no theme because (I think) I installed a 1024x768 theme. There is a way to set an higher resolution with vesafb?

Thanks

----------

## Magistrat

a new splashutils is out.

does anybody have a clue yet, how animations and stuff are to get realised? e.g. is anyone _aware_ of themes using this?

(and i don't mean those using the bootsplash project)

thank you!

----------

## [UK]Superdude

 *Magistrat wrote:*   

> a new splashutils is out.
> 
> does anybody have a clue yet, how animations and stuff are to get realised? e.g. is anyone _aware_ of themes using this?
> 
> (and i don't mean those using the bootsplash project)
> ...

 

Changelog from new splashutils:

```

 Added numerous new features and bugfixes:

  - support for devfs device names (bug #75515)

  - fixes for consolefont problems (bug #77122)

  - a splash_geninitramfs fix (bug #68518)

  - support for switching back to silent mode after receiving

    user input for services such as dm-crypt

  - support for theme-defined ttf fonts

  - support for boot icons

  - support for event-driven scripts

 Note that some of these are undocumented and usused at this point.

 Please wait for baselayout updates (bug #78492) and/or new themes

 to see them in action.

```

Nothing immediately leaps out in regards to splash animations.....

----------

## growse

Ok, I did everything it said, and I'm having a few problems.

When it boots, I get tux at the top left of the screen. Then it goes into the bit where it says "ok" all the time, and I get an error that it's looking for /etc/splash/default/640x480.cfg. Why is this?

grub menu.lst:

```

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.10r6

root (hd0,2)

kernel /kernel-2.6.10r6 root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1280x1024@60 splash=silent,theme:default

initrd /boot/fbsplash-gentoo-1280x1024

```

The fbsplash-gentoo-1280x1024 is there, and /etc/splash/default points at /etc/splash/gentoo.

What's wrong with it?

----------

## RedLeg

Sounds like a resolution problem.

It also sounds like you're confusing a couple of things.  I pointed out earlier in the thread  the differences between the image loaded when the kernel starts and  the one loaded later by the /etc/init.d/splash startup script.

The args in your grub config have to do with the former.  From that, it looks like you're trying to run at 1280x1024.

Once you get logged in, use fbset to verify the resolution your framebuffer is actually using.  From your error, I suspect it is at 640x480.  You will either need to get the fb running at 1280x1024, or make sure the theme has a background image and config for the resolution that's running.

Now, if:

- your framebuffer is actually running at 640x480 AND

- you created the initrd from the theme in question AND

- the theme doesn't have, or didn't have at the time you created the initrd a config or image for 640x480

That would explain why you are getting tux at boot instead of the image from the theme that I think you are expecting. 

.... i think .....

Hope this helps....

Red

----------

## NightDragon

Hi again:

 *enigma_0Z wrote:*   

> Try using vesafb instead of vesafb-tng... I think that the vesafb-tng is a distinction only in the kernel, whichever one you have selected still refers to vesafb.

 

It doesn't chance anything, but thx for the Info.

Any other ideas?

[EDIT - SOLVED!!]

Old one: video=vesafb-tng:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@60

New one: video=vesafb:mtrr,1024x768-32@60

----------

## Magistrat

 *[UK]Superdude wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  Added numerous new features and bugfixes:
> ...

 

his web page says ( for months)

- DFB MNG video provider

and marked completed.

so i supposed the new support for boot icons in combination with those animations, like the origin bootsplash project, is now available.

----------

## russianpirate

are there any sites that have gensplash themes?

----------

## paul555

Can anyone tell me how can i change the gensplash theme if i used genkernell to compile the kernel.When i tried to changed it never worked.Please help

----------

## Onip

look at this. I hope this will be solved soon.....

Byez

----------

## star.dancer

I have an ATI all-in-wonder 128 pro (has an ati rage 128 pro chipset and uses the aty128fb framebuffer device).

For some reason, when using gensplash the colours are totally screwy on bootup, this is a problem that was known with bootsplash (see http://www.bootsplash.org/faq.html "The ATI kernel framebuffer drivers don't use true color for 16/24/32bit resolutions per default but rather some index/true color mix").  There is a patch provided there but it doesn't apply to the newer kernels (I tried to manually stick in the changes, but the code seems to be changed quite drastically).

The strange thing is, when rc sets my console splash screens, the colours all work fine, and when I reboot/shutdown I get the splash screen in nice colours...  For some reason, it just doesn't load the colours properly when it's booting up.

The solution is just to use vesafb-tng instead.  It works ok for me.  I don't really know if there' are hardware acceleration issues for other tasks with the framebuffer that would be brought up with this, like xframebuffer or something, but I only use framebuffer for bootup and my consoles. You may have to compile the kernel with only vesafb(-tng) support and not both that and aty128fb, I did so many kernel recompiles, I don't know what finally did it but I only have vesa compiled in now. 

Hopefully someday, somebody fixes the aty128fb colour code, the patch on bootsplash.org seems fairly simple for someone who understands that stuff!

----------

## atrain

I still dont get the progress bar....

everything else works, but it only goes to one console...

----------

## star.dancer

 *[UK]Superdude wrote:*   

> 
> 
> check your /etc/conf.d/splash file:
> 
> /etc/conf.d/splash
> ...

 

Wow thanks! Another thing, which some people won't want to do, that helps get rid of the hiccups between splash switching to the console (like mine does halfway through shutting down for some reason...) is to make the main background image the same for both verbose and silent mode..

So my splash screen is a vampire with a translucent blood progress bar, and when it goes to console it's the same graphic (sans progress bar) but the whole thing is covered with a translucent red (so I can actually use the terminals and read the fonts).  The overall effect is very consistent and smooth and although it's still dropping to console, it doesn't seem like anything went wrong.

----------

## |cub|

Hello. Sorry for a stupid question, i am a new guy in gentoo... I want gensplash to, my friend tells me that gentoo-dev-sources has all patches. When i emerged them i didnt found that part

```
 Device Drivers > Graphics support:

 [*] Support for the framebuffer splash (NEW)
```

 When i'm trying to patch it tells that kernel already patched...What should i do? Plese help...

----------

## enigma_0Z

 *|cub| wrote:*   

> Hello. Sorry for a stupid question, i am a new guy in gentoo... I want gensplash to, my friend tells me that gentoo-dev-sources has all patches. When i emerged them i didnt found that part
> 
> ```
>  Device Drivers > Graphics support:
> 
> ...

 

What??

if you have >=gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8 or so (i've got that -r10), it's already in menuconfig...

here:

```
# make menuconfig
```

"Support for the framebuffer splash" is in devices -> graphics support, like you said, you don't need to manually add the patch.

----------

## JBerro

Hi all,

 :Sad:  I am using gensplash on an AMD opteron based machine ( two proc).

I have two gentoo system on my pc one running on 32 bit mode one running on 64 bit mode.

My 32 bits is considered as the stable version and the 64 bits the "unstable one".

I am using vesafb on both system.

Until now everything was working flawlessly on both system.

I recently added 4 more GB of ram and everything went  wrong.

On the the the 32 bit the kernel is complaining of MTRR error and inconstitencies.

The result is a very slow gensplash.

The slowness is even affecting the X11 server.

I am using an nvidia 6800 ultra based graphic card and agpgart.

Usually i got about 13500 frames per sec with glxgears with the 4 more gigs i got only 3500 frames per sec.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

and kde is really really slow.

With the 64 bit system it's even worse the splash screen cannot be load and the kernel can't be loaded.

I got the following message "the file can't fit in the memory" and grub is giving up and back to the grub menu.

Does somebody have an idea what is wrong and if possible how to solve the issue ?

----------

## DarkStorm_Inc

did you change the memory support in the kernel? Forget where.. but you have to manually change between I think 1 4 or 64? gb ram. May or may not have overlooked this.. first thing that comes to mind anyway.

----------

## barrytrout

I just install Gentoo  ... can't seems to get the gensplash to work  :Confused: 

genkernel

gento-dev-source 2.6.10-rc6

splashutils-0.9_rc-1

celeron 1.7

intel i810 video card

princeton high resolution LCD

emerge splashutils

genkernel --gensplash=emergence all

(grub) ...

video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@75  splash=silent,theme=emergence

... ( I've tried all kinds of resolutions and mhz )

basically I the f1 - f6 get locked up - with werid stuff on the screen

f7 still boots into kde just fine.

Anyone have any suggestions?   

    ( I'm guessing its this crappy i810  ! )

on a side node: 

          does gensplash support the F2 to toggle silent and verbose?

----------

## barrytrout

Replaced it and all is well.  :Very Happy: 

It sure would of been nice to use the i810 since I have a few integrated cards already.

If anyone knows how to make this work ... would like to hear it.

For now, off to buy some replacements cards.

----------

## barrytrout

I commented out the getty on tty1, but that has no effect.

Any way to get this done?

Does anyone know the why?

----------

## phate

Well guys, I have problems getting it to work propably.

My gensplash appears only when the splash init-script is started

Here's my grub.conf entry:

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.10

root (hd0,5)

kernel (hd0,5)/kernel-2.6.10 root=/dev/hda8 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x800-24@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd (hd0,5)/fbsplash-emergence-1280x800
```

And here some dmesg stuff:

```
sputnik root # dmesg | grep fb

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD           APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1ff79fb0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda8 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x800-24@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence

fbsplash: silent

fbsplash: theme emergence

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 078bfbff c1d3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  078bfbff c1d3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: After all inits, caps:        078bfbff c1d3fbff 00000000 00000010

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV34 Board - e133-5n , Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:e610

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00ce646, set palette = c00ce6b0

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

vesafb: hardware doesn't support DCC transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1536

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, using 6144k, total 65536k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

[...]
```

Would be very pleased to read some suggestions!  :Smile: 

----------

## AhronZombi

i finally got vesafb-tng and splash to work. but for some reson on boot up i get a gentoo screen that says gentoo 2004.0 instead of the emergence logo i get on my console back groud. this gentoo 2004.0 splash i beleive is in my initrd file because when i disable it it goes away. does anyone know how i can fix this initrd or make a new one that has the normal emergence with progress bar? and also i cant goto verbrose by pressing the Esc key, is their a way for me to enable silent but have it goto verbrose with escape. thank you so much for anything you can help with

----------

## AhronZombi

 *|cub| wrote:*   

> Hello. Sorry for a stupid question, i am a new guy in gentoo... I want gensplash to, my friend tells me that gentoo-dev-sources has all patches. When i emerged them i didnt found that part
> 
> ```
>  Device Drivers > Graphics support:
> 
> ...

 i had that problem with ck-sources bit switch to nitro 2.6.11 witch was already patched to fix it

----------

## Midnight Dream

Ok, I am having trouble, and I dont know why.  I have it setup like others, according to directions given.  However, on startup, there is nothing different.  Here is my menu.lst

```

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.10-r6-custom root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768@60 splash=verboxe,theme:default

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

Any ideas?

----------

## enigma_0Z

I upgraded my kernel and now it doesn't switch framebuffer images right. Do I need to update the initrd?

----------

## HotBBQ

 *Midnight Dream wrote:*   

> Ok, I am having trouble, and I dont know why.  I have it setup like others, according to directions given.  However, on startup, there is nothing different.  Here is my menu.lst
> 
> ```
> 
> title=Gentoo Linux
> ...

 

You spelt verbose as verboxe.

----------

## Midnight Dream

Ah, ya, sorry, it actually says verbose in the menu.lst, I was just typing it on another computer while looking at it.

----------

## HotBBQ

 *Midnight Dream wrote:*   

> Ah, ya, sorry, it actually says verbose in the menu.lst, I was just typing it on another computer while looking at it.

 

Well darn.  If it makes you feel any better, mine splash screen has never worked on my 64-bit system.

----------

## snaj

Welcome after huge break  :Smile: 

I finally found some time to 'reorganize' ;] gentoo gensplash scripts and to make them work fine on slackware.

My scripts and quick howto is here : http://programista.org/~snaj/arts/, scripts are very simple 

but progressbar works at last fine. 

Using these scripts its easy to enable gensplash on other than gentoo  :Smile:  linux distributions.

Now good, old bootsplash can rest in peace  :Smile: 

----------

## cs.cracker

Hello. I cannot get gensplash to work at all. I have tried the instructions in this thread, here, and here. I have recompiled my kernel over a dozen times, and cannot even get a hint of a splash screen. I am using gentoo-dev-sources, most recently emerged yesterday. Here is /boot/grub/grub.conf:

```
# Which listing to boot as default. 0 is the first, 1 the second etc.

default 0

# How many seconds to wait before the default listing is booted.

timeout 30

# Nice, fat splash-image to spice things up :)

# Comment out if you don't have a graphics card installed

splashimage=(hd1,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.10-r6

# Partition where the kernel image (or operating system) is located

root (hd1,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hdb3 video=vesafb:vwrap,pmipal,1024x76

8-16@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

# The next four lines are only if you dualboot with a Windows system.

# In this case, Windows is hosted on /dev/hda1.

title=Windows 98

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

I have been trying to get this working for days. If anyone has any suggestions at all they would be appreciated.

If it matters, my display is a SONY Multiscan 17sf II on an S3 ViRGE PCI.

----------

## Crapo

cs.cracker:

Are you using vesa-tng ?

if yes, you could use 'cat /proc/fb0/modes' to check the framebuffer modes supported by your video card. I've fighting for hours until I discovered that the max resolution supported by my system was 800x600 ... BTW, there is no error message that tells you that the mode you're requesting is not supported (at least, I did not find any).

Another tip is that I have to use 16 bits depth :8 or 32 bits give me weird results.

Hope this helps

----------

## cs.cracker

Yes, I am using vesa-tng. I know for a fact that my videocard is capable of at least 1280x1024-32@75Hz, as Windows 98 can use that display mode on this hardware. The display mode I intend to use is 1024x768-16@60Hz.

cat: /proc/fb0/modes: No such file or directory.

----------

## Crapo

Framebuffer is a generic driver for your graphic board and uses VESA BIOS extensions to draw anything on the screen whereas the device driver you're using under X or Windows are developped for a given graphic board and have thus access to additional ressources (for example, hardware acceleration).

This implies that the resolution you might get with a framebuffer and with a dedicated device driver will be the same : the resolutions you can get with a framebuffer depends on your VESA BIOS and may not reflect all the capabilities of your graphic board.

The error "cat /proc/fb0/modes: No such file or directory." means that there could be a problem while loading the vesa-tng driver. Could you give the output of a 'dmesg' and 'ls /proc/fb*'.

Cheers.

----------

## cs.cracker

I apologize for the length, I am also having sound card issues.

dmsg:

```
Linux version 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #4 SMP Sun Mar 6 13:28:11 EST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000010000000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

256MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65536

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 61440 pages, LIFO batch:15

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.0 present.

ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb3 video=vesafb:vwrap,pmipal,1024x768-16@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01243000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c054f000 soft=c0547000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 200.461 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 254288k/262144k available (2518k kernel code, 7376k reserved, 1043k data, 792k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 391.16 BogoMIPS (lpj=195584)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 008001bf 008005bf 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  008001bf 008005bf 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 32K (32 bytes/line), D cache 32K (32 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps:        008001bf 008005bf 00000000 00000000

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: AMD-K6tm w/ multimedia extensions stepping 02

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 182.56 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb0e0, last bus=0

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20041105

ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI: ACPI disable

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/7110] at 0000:00:07.0

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1110543654.088:0): initialized

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

inotify device minor=63

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

elevator: using anticipatory as default io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

PIIX4: chipset revision 1

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: QUANTUM FIREBALL ST4.3A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 91010E6, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: CD-ROM Drive/G6D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 8418816 sectors (4310 MB) w/81KiB Cache, CHS=14848/9/63, UDMA(33)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 19541088 sectors (10005 MB) w/256KiB Cache, CHS=19386/16/63, UDMA(33)

hdb: cache flushes not supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdc: ATAPI 56X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.10 loaded.

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:0b.0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OPTi Inc. 82C861

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 11, pci mem 0xe4101000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: WARNING: OPTi workarounds unavailable

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (2048 buckets, 16384 max) - 304 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 792k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hdb3, internal journal

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.2.3-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:0a.0

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xe4100000, irq 9, MAC addr 00:90:27:43:8D:91

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

Sound Blaster 16 soundcard not found or device busy

In case, if you have non-AWE card, try snd-sb16 module

Sound Blaster 16 soundcard not found or device busy

In case, if you have non-AWE card, try snd-sb16 module

Sound Blaster 16 soundcard not found or device busy

In case, if you have non-AWE card, try snd-sb16 module

=0x220,: `5' invalid for parameter `irq'

Sound Blaster 16 soundcard not found or device busy

In case, if you have non-AWE card, try snd-sb16 module

Sound Blaster 16 soundcard not found or device busy

In case, if you have AWE card, try snd-sbawe module

sb: can't grab irq 65535

sb: can't grab irq 65535

sb: can't grab irq 65535

Sound Blaster soundcard not found or device busy

=0x220,: `5' invalid for parameter `irq'

Sound Blaster 16 soundcard not found or device busy

In case, if you have non-AWE card, try snd-sb16 module

Sound Blaster 16 soundcard not found or device busy

In case, if you have AWE card, try snd-sbawe module

sb: can't grab irq 65535

sb: can't grab irq 65535

sb: can't grab irq 65535

Sound Blaster soundcard not found or device busy

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_page_alloc (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_timer (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_pcm (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Sound Blaster 16 soundcard not found or device busy

In case, if you have non-AWE card, try snd-sb16 module

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_page_alloc (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_timer (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_pcm (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Sound Blaster 16 soundcard not found or device busy

In case, if you have non-AWE card, try snd-sb16 module

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_page_alloc (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_timer (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_pcm (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Sound Blaster 16 soundcard not found or device busy

In case, if you have AWE card, try snd-sbawe module

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_timer (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_page_alloc (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_pcm (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

sb: can't grab irq 65535

sb: can't grab irq 65535

sb: can't grab irq 65535

Sound Blaster soundcard not found or device busy

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_page_alloc (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_timer (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_pcm (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Sound Blaster 16 soundcard not found or device busy

In case, if you have non-AWE card, try snd-sb16 module

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_page_alloc (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_timer (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_pcm (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_pcm_oss (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_timer (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_seq (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_seq_oss (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_page_alloc (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_timer (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_pcm (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Sound Blaster 16 soundcard not found or device busy

In case, if you have non-AWE card, try snd-sb16 module

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_page_alloc (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_timer (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_pcm (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_pcm_oss (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_timer (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_seq (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_seq_oss (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_page_alloc (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_timer (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_pcm (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Sound Blaster 16 soundcard not found or device busy

In case, if you have non-AWE card, try snd-sb16 module

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_page_alloc (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_timer (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_pcm (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_pcm_oss (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_timer (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_seq (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_seq_oss (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_timer (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_page_alloc (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_pcm (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

sb: can't grab irq 65535

sb: can't grab irq 65535

sb: can't grab irq 65535

Sound Blaster soundcard not found or device busy

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_page_alloc (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_timer (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd_pcm (-17)

 [<c01ea8ba>] kobject_register+0x3a/0x40

 [<c01309a7>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x67/0xc0

 [<c01319aa>] load_module+0x72a/0x980

 [<c0131c50>] sys_init_module+0x50/0x1a0

 [<c0103077>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Sound Blaster 16 soundcard not found or device busy

In case, if you have AWE card, try snd-sbawe module
```

And the second:

```

AMD-K6 / # ls /proc/fb*

/proc/fb

```

----------

## Crapo

Ok. You definitely have a configuration problem, either within the kernel configuration or with the splash_utils emerge.

The vesa-tng is not loaded : you should have something like that right at begin of your dmesg :

```

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,800x600-16@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence

fbsplash: silent

fbsplash: theme emergence

Initializing CPU#0

```

Moreover, you also have no entry in /proc/fb ...

Let's start from the beginning then : give me your kernel configuration file (/usr/src/linux/.config).

If you don't mind, we'll look at your sound card problem later on  :Wink: 

Cheers

----------

## cs.cracker

I have another thread open for the soundcard right now. Here is .config: 

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.10-gentoo-r6

# Fri Mar 11 07:38:38 2005

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

CONFIG_MK6=y

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_ALIGNMENT_16=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=m

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_EISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA_VLB_PRIMING is not set

CONFIG_EISA_PCI_EISA=y

CONFIG_EISA_VIRTUAL_ROOT=y

CONFIG_EISA_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

# CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6 is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=m

# CONFIG_E100_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_S2IO_NAPI is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH=m

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=m

CONFIG_FB_VESA=m

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=m

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1816A is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

CONFIG_SND_SB8=m

CONFIG_SND_SB16=m

CONFIG_SND_SBAWE=m

CONFIG_SND_SB16_CSP=y

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS100 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT2320 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DT019X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB ATM/DSL drivers

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

----------

## Crapo

Ok, Your problem is there :  CONFIG_FB_VESA=m  should be CONFIG_FB_VESA=y (VESA VGA graphics support).

BTW, you do not need CONFIG_FB_VGA16=m.

Finally, you have to remove the logo related stuff otherwise you'll see a penguin at boot but no splash (CONFIG_LOGO).

If you do that, the framebuffer driver should be loaded at next boot...  :Wink: 

Let me know how things are going.

Bye.

----------

## cs.cracker

I did all you mentioned in your post, but still get no framebuffer at all.

----------

## Crapo

Could you be a little more precise ? I need more description or I will not be able to help you.

is there at least a change in the dmesg ?

Perform a 'cat .config | grep FB' in your /usr/src/linux directory. Is it now equivalent to the following :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set
> 
> CONFIG_FB=y
> ...

 

Bye

----------

## _mikec_

how can i create my own theme? for exemple how do i calculate the progress bar size and position, calculate the text and position area for verbose mode.

also do i to recompile the kernel to use a new theme each time? i am using genkernel.

i made my own pictures already,..modified an existent background i have.

Regards.

----------

## Crapo

You should start by looking into /etc/splash/emergence and pick a cfg file corresponding to your configuration.

A few links to help you : the classic one : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

And some infos on the cfg file format : http://www.bootsplash.org/config.html (fbsplash and bootsplash share a lot of commonality in the description file).

I hope this helps.

----------

## _mikec_

sorry for not mentioning i have a working splash theme already, i picked up a config file from Linux theme but i think there's some X and Y positions for the progress bar so i really want to know how i position it in the right place? how's the bootsplashmaker program?

how about the kernel?

----------

## Crapo

I understood that you had a working splash  :Wink: 

You need to create a cfg file for your theme and you can take the emergence one as an example. The positions are in pixel. The role/definition of each entry of the cfg file is described in the second link I gave. You can either do it via trial and error (very painful as it implies a lot of reboot  :Sad:  ) or using an image editor such as The Gimp and writing down the position in your own cfg file.

Regarding bootsplashmaker : here is what the author says about it

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The last version of BootsplashMaker is really old and not really usable anymore.

 

So I think your only chance is with nano and The Gimp  :Wink: 

Hope this helps

----------

## cs.cracker

```
AMD-K6 root # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 35

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000010000000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

256MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65536

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 61440 pages, LIFO batch:15

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.0 present.

ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb3 video=vesafb:vwrap,pmipal,1024x768-16@60 spe

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01243000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c054f000 soft=c0547000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 200.464 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 254288k/262144k available (2518k kernel code, 7376k reserved, 1043k dat)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 391.16 BogoMIPS (lpj=195584)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 008001bf 008005bf 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  008001bf 008005bf 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 32K (32 bytes/line), D cache 32K (32 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps:        008001bf 008005bf 00000000 00000000

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: AMD-K6tm w/ multimedia extensions stepping 02

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 182.56 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb0e0, last bus=0

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20041105

ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI: ACPI disable

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/7110] at 0000:00:07.0

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1110985978.853:0): initialized

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

inotify device minor=63

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

elevator: using anticipatory as default io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

PIIX4: chipset revision 1

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: QUANTUM FIREBALL ST4.3A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 91010E6, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: CD-ROM Drive/G6D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 8418816 sectors (4310 MB) w/81KiB Cache, CHS=14848/9/63, UDMA(33)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 19541088 sectors (10005 MB) w/256KiB Cache, CHS=19386/16/63, UDMA(33)

hdb: cache flushes not supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdc: ATAPI 56X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.10 loaded.

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:0b.0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OPTi Inc. 82C861

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 11, pci mem 0xe4101000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: WARNING: OPTi workarounds unavailable

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 200.

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (2048 buckets, 16384 max) - 304 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/proj/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 792k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hdb3, internal journal

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.2.3-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:0a.0

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xe4100000, irq 9, MAC addr 00:90:27:43:8D:91

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

```

```
AMD-K6 linux # cat .config | grep FB

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@60"

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

```

----------

## _mikec_

gimp is for gnome? i dont use gnome, i use kde and fvwm

My bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg is below:

```
# This is the configuration file for the 1280x1024 bootsplash picture.

#

# This file is necessary to specify the coordinates of the text box on

# the splash screen.

#

# Comments are welcome by stepan@suse.de

# config file version

version=3

# should the picture be displayed?

state=1

# fgcolor is the text forground color.

# bgcolor is the text background (i.e. transparent) color.

fgcolor=8

bgcolor=0

# (tx, ty) are the (x, y) coordinates of the text window in pixels.

# tw/th is the width/height of the text window in pixels.

tx=0

ty=0

tw=1280

th=1024

# name of the picture file (full path recommended)

jpeg=/etc/splash/MyTheme/images/bootsplash-1280x1024.jpg

silentjpeg=/etc/splash/MyTheme/images/silent-1280x1024.jpg

# truetype text config

text_x=955

text_y=803

text_size=12

text_color=d4d4d4

progress_enable=1

# progress background

box silent noover 204 666 820 686 #d4d4d4

# progress bar

box silent inter  204 666 204 686 #283F5A #283F5A #032232 #032232

box silent        204 666 820 686 #283F5A #283F5A #032232 #032232

#box silent inter  204 666 204 686 #f2b700 #b77200 #b77200 #f2b700

#box silent        204 666 820 686 #f2b700 #b77200 #b77200 #f2b700

# white border of progress bar

box silent         204 665 820 665 #d4d4d4

box silent         204 687 820 687 #d4d4d4

box silent         203 665 203 687 #d4d4d4

box silent         820 665 820 687 #d4d4d4

# only redraw boxes

overpaintok=1
```

----------

## Crapo

cs.cracker,

You're missing CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y and this is a very good reason for not having splash  :Wink: 

Do the following in your kernel config

Under Devices Drivers -> Graphics Support -> Console Display Driver Support

Select Video mode selection support and Framebuffer Console Support (not as module !)

Go back to Device Drivers -> Graphics Support

A new line has appeared at the end of the menu : Support for the framebuffer splash [NEW] -> Select it (not as module again)

-> Compile, Install, Reboot .... and let us know  :Wink: 

----------

## Crapo

_mikec_

The GIMP = GNU Image Manipulation Program (http://www.gimp.org/). It'is the Open Source equivalent of Photoshop. It is available under many platforms and will run either under GNOME or KDE.

Open your background image in the GIMP (or any program equivalent) and identify find the position (in pixels) where you want to have you progress bar or text field in verbose mode (in absolut mode).

Then modify your cfg file accordingly.

Bye

----------

## rojanu

 *enigma_0Z wrote:*   

>  *|cub| wrote:*   Hello. Sorry for a stupid question, i am a new guy in gentoo... I want gensplash to, my friend tells me that gentoo-dev-sources has all patches. When i emerged them i didnt found that part
> 
> ```
>  Device Drivers > Graphics support:
> 
> ...

 

I have gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11-r3 and option is not there, I haven't tried the patch yet because I don't which patch si for my kernel on the spoc's site.

----------

## Crapo

rojanu,

The patch is already included into gentoo-dev-sources : you don't have to modigy your kernel anymore.

Regarding the option [*] Support for the framebuffer splash (NEW) : it's in Device Drivers -> Graphics Support. But this options is not visible until you enable Video mode selection support and Framebuffer Console Support under Devices Drivers -> Graphics Support -> Console Display Driver Support 

Hope this helps.

----------

## rojanu

I don't relly see that option in there here is my kernel's config file

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
> 
> # Linux kernel version: 2.6.11-gentoo-r3
> ...

 

----------

## Crapo

Strange ... I've just emerged gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11-r4 (latest ~x86 available today). I just launched make menuconfig, enabled Video mode selection support and Framebuffer Console Support under Devices Drivers -> Graphics Support -> Console Display Driver Support and the option Support for the framebuffer splash (NEW) appeared right under  Device Drivers -> Graphics Support as it should.

Try with this version, maybe something wrong with r3 ?

Hope this helps.

bye.

----------

## _mikec_

hey  crapo, can you explain to me how to calculate the X and Y axis on my screen?

i have MyTheme working now, i can see the picture, but the progress bar is not showing up, also when i press F2 i see bunch of errors about  " unknown box "...

Y

|

+-X

----------

## Crapo

Coordinates are quite simple :

For a resolution of 1024x768, here is how it is mapped on your screen

(x=0,y=0) --------------------- (x=1024,y=0)

       |                                              |

       |                                              |

       |                                              |

       |                                              |

       |                                              |

       |                                              |

(x=0,y=768) ------------------ (x=1024,y=768)

Regarding your errors, what's your cfg file like ?

----------

## _mikec_

i got it almost working, 

```
# This is the configuration file for the 1024x768 bootsplash picture.

#

# This file is necessary to specify the coordinates of the text box on

# the splash screen.

#

# Comments are welcome by stepan@suse.de

# config file version

version=3

# should the picture be displayed?

state=1

# fgcolor is the text forground color.

# bgcolor is the text background (i.e. transparent) color.

fgcolor=8

bgcolor=0

# (tx, ty) are the (x, y) coordinates of the text window in pixels.

# tw/th is the width/height of the text window in pixels.

tx=1108

ty=171

tw=955

th=803

# name of the picture file (full path recommended)

jpeg=/etc/splash/MyTheme/images/bootsplash-1280x1024.jpg

silentjpeg=/etc/splash/MyTheme/images/silent-1280x1024.jpg

# truetype text config

text_x=167

text_y=110

text_size=12

text_color=d4d4d4

progress_enable=1

# progress background

box silent noover 280 940 1100 977 #d4d4d4

# progress bar

box silent inter  280 940 1100 977 #283F5A #283F5A #032232 #032232

box silent        280 940 1100 977 #283F5A #283F5A #032232 #032232

box silent inter  280 977 1100 940 #f2b700 #b77200 #b77200 #f2b700

box silent        280 977 1100 940 #f2b700 #b77200 #b77200 #f2b700

# white border of progress bar

box silent         280 940 1110 977 #d4d4d4

box silent         280 977 1110 940 #d4d4d4

box silent         1110 940 1110 936 #d4d4d4

box silent         1110 977 1110 936 #d4d4d4

# only redraw boxes

overpaintok=1
```

I see the box but no progress status, if i got it right, box silent inter  280 940 1100 977  is  x.y .x.y for the exemple above.

http://img40.exs.cx/img40/3888/sketch1le.png (the picture aint perfect, at all!.)

sorry but i am not very good in math.

----------

## Crapo

In your drawing, your Y axis is inverted : Y=0 is the top of your screen and 1024 is the bottom.

Regarding the box silent inter 280 940 1100 977, you are correct, it is (280,940) for the top left corner and (1100,977) for the bottom right.

There are some problems in your file (assuming a 1280x1024 resolution) for the verbose mode

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # (tx, ty) are the (x, y) coordinates of the text window in pixels.
> 
> # tw/th is the width/height of the text window in pixels.
> ...

 

Your text window will start at coordinates (1108,171) (top left pixel) and will end at (2063,974) (bottom right pixel)   (2063 = 1108 + 955 and 974 = 171 + 803)

If your screen resolution is set to 1280x1024, it is normal that you don't see much information on the screen  :Wink: 

tw is the width of the box and of course cannot exceed the width of the physical screen, ie tw has to be < 1280.

in the same way, th has to be < to 1024.

to calculate tx, just take the max width, substract the text box width and divide it by 2

the formula should be : tx = (1280 - tw) / 2 (of course, round it to the closest integer)

and ty = (1024 - th) / 2

If you use the above formula, your window will be centered on the screen

Some explanation on your silent box :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # progress background
> 
> box silent noover 280 940 1100 977 #d4d4d4
> ...

 

This means that your progress bar will start at (280,940) and will end at (1100,977) (not centered on purpose ?) and its background color is #d4d4d4

You may have problem there :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # progress bar
> 
> box silent inter  280 940 1100 977 #283F5A #283F5A #032232 #032232
> ...

 

Try either with :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # progress bar
> 
> box silent inter  280 941 280 976 #283F5A #283F5A #032232 #032232
> ...

 

or 

 *Quote:*   

> #progress bar
> 
> box silent inter  280 941 280 976 #f2b700 #b77200 #b77200 #f2b700
> 
> box silent          280 941  1100 940 #f2b700 #b77200 #b77200 #f2b700

 

depending on your color preference  :Wink: 

Tell me if it's better

----------

## _mikec_

i dont see the verbose picture at all.

```
# This is the configuration file for the 1024x768 bootsplash picture.

#

# This file is necessary to specify the coordinates of the text box on

# the splash screen.

#

# Comments are welcome by stepan@suse.de

# config file version

version=3

# should the picture be displayed?

state=1

# fgcolor is the text forground color.

# bgcolor is the text background (i.e. transparent) color.

fgcolor=8

bgcolor=0

# (tx, ty) are the (x, y) coordinates of the text window in pixels.

# tw/th is the width/height of the text window in pixels.

tx=162

ty=110

tw=955

th=804

# name of the picture file (full path recommended)

jpeg=/etc/splash/MyTheme/images/bootsplash-1280x1024.jpg

silentjpeg=/etc/splash/MyTheme/images/silent-1280x1024.jpg

# truetype text config

text_x=160

text_y=108

text_size=14

text_color=d4d4d4

progress_enable=1

# progress background

box silent noover 280 940 1100 977 #d4d4d4

# progress bar

box silent inter    280 940 280 977 #283F5A #283F5A #032232 #032232

box silent          280 940 1100 940 #283F5A #283F5A #032232 #032232 

#box silent inter    280 977 1100 940 #f2b700 #b77200 #b77200 #f2b700

#box silent          280 977 1100 940 #f2b700 #b77200 #b77200 #f2b700

# white border of progress bar

box silent         280 940 280 977 #d4d4d4

box silent         280 977 1100 940 #d4d4d4

#box silent         280 940 1100 977 #d4d4d4

#box silent         280 977 1100 940 #d4d4d4

# only redraw boxes

overpaintok=1
```

----------

## rojanu

 *Crapo wrote:*   

> Strange ... I've just emerged gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11-r4 (latest ~x86 available today). I just launched make menuconfig, enabled Video mode selection support and Framebuffer Console Support under Devices Drivers -> Graphics Support -> Console Display Driver Support and the option Support for the framebuffer splash (NEW) appeared right under  Device Drivers -> Graphics Support as it should.
> 
> Try with this version, maybe something wrong with r3 ?
> 
> Hope this helps.
> ...

 

Today gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11-r4 was I available as stable I upgraded from ~x86 r3 to that one. However, still option was not there but for some strange reason it appeared after using genkernel  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## deprave

uncheck Enable Tile Blitting Support under 

 Device Drivers > Graphics support: and it should appear

----------

## Crapo

_mikec_

I don't see anything wrong in your cfg file.. Excuse me for stating the obvious but are you sure your path in the jpeg field is correct ?

Do you see something wrong in the dmesg or in your logs ?

----------

## _mikec_

the list of files in /etc/splash/MyTheme/images are:

```
xb0x@TB0x ~ $ ls /etc/splash/MyTheme/images

bootsplash-1280x1024.jpg  silent-1280x1024.jpg

xb0x@TB0x ~ $

```

dmesg:

```
hdd: CHECK for good STATUS

fbsplash: switching to verbose mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:02:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:02:00.0 into 4x mode

```

----------

## Crapo

I am a little bit clueless about that one...

Maybe you should try to describe a little bit more your problem.

Correct me if I'm wrong but your splash is working in silent mode ? Your only problem left is when you switch to verbose ?

What do you see on the screen on versbose mode, ie does it at least switch to framebuffer mode ?

----------

## _mikec_

 *Quote:*   

> Correct me if I'm wrong but your splash is working in silent mode ?

 

yep

 *Quote:*   

> Your only problem left is when you switch to verbose ?

 

yep

 *Quote:*   

> What do you see on the screen on versbose mode, ie does it at least switch to framebuffer mode ?

 

yep, the system tells me it's switching to verbose mode when i press the F2 key. All i see on verbose mode is the same screen without the verbose picture on the screen, only the black background and all the checks coldplug is doing.

i see the silent picture but when i switch to verbose mode i dont see the verbose picture. I'll search to see how i can take a snapshot of the boot process or better yet a full video of the boot sequence.

btw have you tried my theme? you have my 1280x1024.cfg on my previous posts, i guess you just have to resize the picture and make somechanges in the configuration. Dont bother if you dont have time, i know it can take some time to re compile the kernel with the new theme and to do some calculations.

edit: i'm still having a progress bar problem...

edit: why do i have Guru status? Learning all Linux Gentoo info takes 1000 posts and more. lol.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Crapo

Ok _mikec_

I've tested your cfg file on a computer that supports 1280x1024 framebuffer. The bad news (for you  :Wink:  ) is that it is working, in silent and in verbose mode.

What I did to test:

1 - copy the /etc/splash/emergence to /etc/splash/MyTheme

2 - in the /etc/splash directory, ln -s /etc/splash/MyTheme default

3 - paste your cfg file into 1280x1024.cfg into /etc/splash/MyTheme/1280x1024.cfg

4 - copy the verbose-1280x1024.jpg to bootsplash-1280x1024.jpg 

5 - generate the initrd file with splash_geninitramfs

6 - modify the grub menu

and that was it.

BTW, do you really want to have the progress bar  going thinner and thinner in silent mode ?

If no, change

 *Quote:*   

> box silent          280 940 1100 940 #283F5A #283F5A #032232 #032232 
> 
> 

 

to

 *Quote:*   

> box silent          280 940 1100 977 #283F5A #283F5A #032232 #032232

 

So I don't really know what your problem could be : at least, it does not come from the cfg file. Maybe you could try as I did by using an image coming from the standard package ... Maybe your image is not compatible with bootsplash : I did not have time to test that.

Anyway, hope this helps.

Bye.

----------

## _mikec_

```
5 - generate the initrd file with splash_geninitramfs 
```

i use genkernel and lilo, i have use genkernel in the past for other themes without using splash_geninitramfs and it worked. i'll see if i can test more today. The bar ground thinner was not intended, thanks for the fix. This is my first theme i am trying to create for personal use.

thanks

----------

## strolls

 *Crapo wrote:*   

> I've tested your cfg file on a computer that supports 1280x1024 framebuffer. The bad news (for you  ) is that it is working, in silent and in verbose mode.

 

I wonder if _mikec_ was using that config file in 1280x1024 resolution. In this post the header of the file says "configuration file for the 1024x768 bootsplash picture", but tx + tw = 1117, so the text box is too wide to fit on the screen. This produces the symptom _mikec_ describes of not displaying the verbose splash. Maybe `splash_geninitramfs` should have some error checking for this.

Anyway, _mikec_ emailed me a copy of his artwork & I documented putting a splashscreen together with it, posted on the  the Gentoo Wiki. I've been a little rude about Mike's artwork, but it's better than I could've done, so I hope he'll forgive me for that. I hope others may find my notes helpful.

----------

## _mikec_

what should i say? Thanks?

anyway what i didn't understand was the fact that you dont like the pictures, why bother using them, there's plenty of more eye-candy backgrounds out there on the net?

Dont get me wrong it's all good that you took my pictures for the WIKI project but i thought you would just comment everything out and keep what i was trying to do, you like the pink color for progress bar? if not why bother using it there's plenty of more nicer colors like #336699. I will have to work some more to finally get a working 1280x1024 cfg file for the dual monitors i have. Configuring these 19" and 17" screens is hard 0_o hahaha, either the Bootsplash pictures are off screen or the shell ain't lined up equally, or.. FVWM2 is off screen.

i took the Linux theme 1024x768 cfg file and did some tweaking, i forgot to remove that line.

----------

## strolls

 *_mikec_ wrote:*   

> ... i thought you would just comment everything out and keep what i was trying to do, you like the pink color for progress bar? if not why bother using it there's plenty of more nicer colors like #336699.

 

Well, I didn't want to do all the work for you    :Razz: 

When I originally PM'd you it was because I'd spent the last 3 days looking at my own splash.cfg files & I could see the bug in your progressbar (I think, at least). But if I just fix your theme for you - well, that doesn't help the next guy, so that's why I documented it like that.

Sorry if I missed anything that you were trying to do in your original theme - it should be easy enough from that explanation for you to get the splash up & running, then change the position and colour of the progressbar.

----------

## _mikec_

thanks for the howto. it will help people understand how to create their own bootsplash theme, including me.

 *Quote:*   

>  *_mikec_ wrote:*   here's the pictures i sent to another member, they are 1280x1024 on size takes no time to resize them to the size you want, both have jpg extensions 
> 
> Yeah, but resizing of jpegs is lossy. I can knock up a working config file for you, with comments, in no time... any fear you could meet me halfway & resize to 1024 x 768 from your original BMP?
> 
> PS: I take it I am allowed to redistribute these images if I get a splash working for you?
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> I can knock up a working config file for you

  :Confused: 

(sorry for bringing this up to the public)

----------

## Druker

Hello everybody,

I can't compile splashutils-1.1.9.1 and 1.1.9.2:

```

  ...

  CC      render.o

  CC      image.o

image.c: In function `load_png':

image.c:179: warning: implicit declaration of function `png_set_add_alpha'

  CC      cmd.o

  CC      common.o

  CC      daemon.o

  CC      list.o

  CC      ttf.o

  CC      effects.o

  LD      splash_util

image.o(.text+0x5be): In function `load_png':

/usr/src/tmp/splashutils-1.1.9.2/image.c:179: undefined reference to `png_set_add_alpha'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [splash_util] ïÛÉÂËÁ 1

[root@barracuda /usr/src/tmp/splashutils-1.1.9.2]

```

I have libpng provided by my distro and updated with YaST to the latest available:

```

[root@barracuda /usr/src/tmp/splashutils-1.1.9.2]rpm -qa | grep png

libpng-devel-1.2.5-182.10

libpng-1.2.5-182.10

```

I use SuSE 9.1 and there's no libpng-1.2.8 RPM for this distro. What should I do? Any help appreciated.

----------

## freelight

Well, according to the Gentoo ebuild, splashutils 1.1.9.2 requires libpng 1.2.7 or later. What you can do is grab the source and compile it manually. Or you can use the RPM for another distro and see if that works.

----------

## Druker

What if splashutils developer provides option to compile utils statically linked against libpng-1.2.8 that is supplied with package? Installing libpng other than supplied by SuSE breaks my whole system. And what about guide on using gensplash on other distros? I still can't get progress bar with SuSE...

----------

## khendon

I've managed to get splash running, am using verbose mode since the progress bar just doesn't quite do what it should. Problem is tho, that I can only get 50Hz (yes, not even the standard 60Hz). I'm using the vesafb-tng driver on a Radeon 9800 card. Could it have something to do with the fact that my TV-out is enabled by default on boot?

This is the kernel line in my grub.conf:

```
kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r11 root=/dev/hda8 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@85 splash=verbose,theme:emergence
```

----------

## MickKi

I've started reading this loooong thread and . . . after I woke up I am still troubled by the following:

1. The progress bar will not show in silent mode no matter what.

2. Adding screen depth and refresh rate at my grub.conf does not seem to make any difference (so I've left it out).

3. The silent emergence picture looks grainy compared say, with the LiveCD.

4. Pressing Shift+PageUp/Down does not scroll the console - is this incompatible with gensplash? (it seems to work OK in verbose mode though).

My grub.conf:

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r4

root (hd1,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/hdb7 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768, splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768
```

Obviously it's not clear enough in my head what's affecting what in all this eye-candy-extravaganza and therefore don't know yet what to tweak.

Any suggestions please?

----------

## ekpyrotic

I'm having problems getting any sort of splash image to come up at all. I have splashutils set up properly, my initramfs image made, grub.conf patched; and yet when I boot up all I get are those two penguins at the top of my screen. If I disable  bootlogo in the kernel; nothing, just text flying by. 

Here is my grub.conf:

title=Gentoo 2.6.11-r2

root(hd0,3)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/hda4 gentoo=nodevfs video=vesafb-tng:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@70 splash=verbose,theme:emergence

initrd (hd0,3)/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

----------

## eandry

 *ekpyrotic wrote:*   

> Here is my grub.conf:
> 
> title=Gentoo 2.6.11-r2
> 
> root(hd0,3)
> ...

 

Use splash=silent instead of splash=verbose like this:

```
title=Gentoo 2.6.11-r2

root(hd0,3)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/hda4 gentoo=nodevfs video=vesafb-tng:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@70 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd (hd0,3)/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

```

If you use splash=verbose it ignores your splash screen config and shows output of the console as Gentoo starts up.

----------

## ekpyrotic

Tried changing it to silent, still nothing. Oddly enough, dmesg gives me this:

```
fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 6 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'emergence'

```

And yet no console splash...

Here is my new grub.conf:

```

title=Gentoo 2.6.11-r2

root(hd0,3)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/hda4 gentoo=nodevfs video=vesafb-tng:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@70 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

```

----------

## eandry

 *ekpyrotic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Here is my new grub.conf:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

What you have is I think correct.  You're even using the recommended vesafb-tng.  Do you get the shutdown screen when you shutdown?  I get the shutdown screen and I'm also using radeonfb.

You might also want to try a different theme or regenerate the initrd.

----------

## Bonkie

im trying to compile the splash into my kernel but it doesnt show upon boot, is there anything that i need to do more then

```
splash_geninitramfs -v -g /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz -r 1024x768 emergence

make

make modules_install

cp kernel to /boot
```

Thanx

----------

## diamondsw

I'm having nothing but problems with fbsplash anymore. For a while my splashes worked and then... they just stopped showing up at boot. For a while, any initrd that splash_geninitramfs created would fail. Now I can boot, but no splash shows up at all until the boot process is done and the splash script runs. This is with the same splash that worked before.

I've (of course) patched the kernel, enabled all the options, created a proper grub.conf, and generated a proper splash from /etc/splash (one that worked fine before).

And hey, now I look over at my screen and it's frozen hard after "vesafb: VBE version 2.0". It booted fine last time, now it froze.

I'm using the 2.6.11-cko3 kernel, and a fully emerged system. I've posted my splash (modified from the 2005.0 livecd splash), my grub.conf, my kernel config, and even my initrd file here. I'm just completely at my wits end.

----------

## Mounty

 *diamondsw wrote:*   

> I'm having nothing but problems with fbsplash anymore. For a while my splashes worked and then... they just stopped showing up at boot. For a while, any initrd that splash_geninitramfs created would fail. Now I can boot, but no splash shows up at all until the boot process is done and the splash script runs. This is with the same splash that worked before.

 

Youre not alone diamondsw, i have pretty same  problem and it seems that i cant figure out any reasonable explanation for this. However, i think it has nothing to do with kernel or intird because default one and emergence are working fine (at least in my box).

cheer's

Erno

----------

## diamondsw

Okay, a few other things I noticed that are making me very suspicious of fbsplash...

Even when booted under a vanilla kernel from kernel.org and "splash" removed from my rc-update, I still see "/lib/splash/cache" and "/etc/splash/livecd-custom" (my default splash) when I perform a "df". Why are these extra mountpoints here, and where are they coming from?

I have now switched over to gentoo-sources, and for the first time I managed to get some kernel output from a b0rked initrd. This is the only time such a failed boot has not blanked the screen when it crashes. The final few messages are:

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda4" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

And here's a screen shot.

Now, this is strange since above the ServeRAID adapter is recognized (that's where /dev/sda4 lives), and all drivers, filesystems, etc are all built-in to the kernel.

Unlike previous times, this did not completely corrupt the kernel afterwards, as I thought ahead and marked the whole kernel directory as read-only. When I rebooted without an initrd still no fbsplash, but no corrupted kernel either. Sadly, unlike some of my other kernels and attempts, the splash did not appear once "splash" loaded... Just a lot of pain for nothing.  :Sad: 

----------

## Coume

Hello,

I'm close to have it working, I have never been so close before, but now I have a weird error  :Smile: 

the console gets written smaller, in the middle of the screen BUT rather than having the nice layout around I have a large band in the GREEN color around  :Confused: 

Any idea about what I could be doing wrong?

thanks in advance for your advices,

ludo

----------

## cancech

I've been fiddling around with a splash screen this afternoon, and I think I got it to work. The image appears and everything  seems ok,.......until the system starts to boot. I can get into the system, but I get a LOT of error when it tries to load things. I mean ALSA doesn't load anymore (no sure what the error is....it flashes by too quickly for me to read it) and there's a lot of other stuff that I can't read. By the time it get's to the point when KDM should load, then I get the NVidia logo appearing, but then it returns to the command line. When I try to run xserver manually, then I get the error that my mouse is missing "pointer device not detected"....../dev/mouse has gone AWOL. Any ideas why this is happening and how to fix it?

----------

## cancech

Here's my /boot/grub/grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.10-r6

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3 gentoo=nodevfs video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@85 splash=verbose,theme:Shodan

initrd /fbsplash-Shodan-1024x768

```

and the hard disk portion of my /etc/fstab

```

/dev/discs/disc0/part1          /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime                        1 2

/dev/discs/disc0/part3          /               ext3            noatime                                 0 1

/dev/discs/disc0/part2          none            swap            sw                                      0 0

```

I've no idea why this would have started all of a sudden, but I did a emerge --update world and emerge --update --deep world and the problem persists.....

----------

## cancech

I double checked my alsa config to make sure that that's not the reason why it's screwing up, but the config seems fine. Anyways, here's the output that I get when I try to restart alsa:

```

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * ALSA is not loaded

 * Loading ALSA modules...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-rawmidi.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mpu401_uart (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_via82xx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-via82xx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parame

ter (see dmesg)                                                                                                                         [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unkn

own parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                               [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown 

parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                                   [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unkn

own parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                               [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown paramete

r (see dmesg)                                                                                                                           [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels...

cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory                       

```

What exactly does fbsplash do to the boot process? I read on the gentoo-wiki tutorial that if /usr is on a different partiton that it can mess up how fbsplash is used....

----------

## cancech

Since I've got my /usr directory on a different partition then /boot I did what the gentoo-wiki howto recommended, even though I've got a verison which shouldn't be affected by this problem (I'm grasping at straws here)...

```

# cp /usr/bin/fbset /sbin

# cp /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62 /lib

# cp /usr/lib/libpng.so.3 /lib

```

I tried to do the first copy, but it failed. I have no fbset file/folder. Does the newer version not use this anymore?  Any help would be appretiated, my system still can't find my audio drivers (see previous post) and my mouse doesn't get recognized. It's a usb laser mouse, and the laser is on, so there is no connection problem. Any ideas?

----------

## cancech

Ok, so I fixed my problem. 

ALSA: not sure what happened but after reinstalling it works fine.

Mouse: I told xorg to use /dev/input/mice directly instead of /dev/mouse

Works like a charm now.

----------

## fryfrog

I pulled the 2005.0 live cd theme off the cd because I wanted to use it with fbsplash.  Previously, I had the 2004.3 theme working fine but decided to reinstall.  Right now, the 2005.0 theme works perfectly in "verbose" mode, but it is the pits in "silent" mode.  In silent mode, the kernel initialization text still appears on the screen and eventually flows the progress bar out of the way.  Once init scripts start running, the progress bar flows around the screen again.  It eventually appears to freeze during the starting of lo.  Sometimes ctrl-alt-del will do a graceful reboot, so obviously something is working right.

Has anyone else figured out a solution to the silent boot problems?  I'm not even sure what it could be, so I'll happily run in "verbose" for now :)

----------

## beltazore

Where can I find the patches? I can only find a patch for 2.6.12...

----------

## PseudoRE

im having the same problem as fryfrog so if anyone knows a way to fix that it would be nice  :Smile: 

----------

## eandry

Something I just discovered...

Although I specify "silent" in my kernel boot parameters, proc shows otherwise different:

 *Quote:*   

> gundam /# cat /boot/grub/grub.conf | grep -v '#' | less
> 
> splashimage (hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> 
> timeout 30
> ...

 

yet...

 *Quote:*   

> gundam / # cat /proc/fbsplash
> 
> Framebuffer splash v0.9, mode: verbose

 

Interesting.

I also lost my progress bar on the shutdown screen when I turned off splash in /etc/init.d

----------

## rshadow

I just can't figure out what I"m doing wrong.  Previously I had gensplash working fine.. I decied to put gensplash on the new amd64 notebook.. but it just isn't working. 

I never get /proc/fbsplash .. and the initrd image is never shown.. I know the framebuffer is working because I get my 1024x768 sized screen.. just no initrd image.

using 2.6.11 (Gentoo Sources) .. all the kernel options are compiiled in

can't figure this one out.

----------

## Decibels

I have been trying and trying also. Not hit it real hard to solve it, but having it working fine on the x86 box.

The amd64 just isn't working correctly.

Mine pretty much does this:

1) Boot up, get the small text with linux penguin logo (have tried without logo also).

2) Nothing but the small text until about the time /etc/conf.d/local.start starts, then the verbose splash starts for that brief moment.

3) When reboot or shutdown, the silent splash with full progress bar working comes up and works perfectly.

Weird, works when quiting, not when booting.

----------

## eandry

 *Decibels wrote:*   

> 1) Boot up, get the small text with linux penguin logo (have tried without logo also).

 

I have small text too and without the penguin logo and still no splash screen appears.  Just an FYI if you were going to try.

 *Decibels wrote:*   

> 2) Nothing but the small text until about the time /etc/conf.d/local.start starts, then the verbose splash starts for that brief moment.

 

Do you mean you get a background on your console and then it goes away?  Mine stays.

 *Decibels wrote:*   

> 3) When reboot or shutdown, the silent splash with full progress bar working comes up and works perfectly.
> 
> Weird, works when quiting, not when booting.

 

That's how mine works too.  Correction to my previous post...I do get a progress bar on shutdown.  I didn't see it before because I recently started using [G|X]DM and on shutdown the shutdown splash image is corrupted.  If I don't use GDM I get the nice pretty picture.

Are you using vesafb-ng?  I was going to try and see if this helped for me.  If doesn't make a difference for ATI RADEON video cards I won't bother.

----------

## Decibels

 *eandry wrote:*   

>  *Decibels wrote:*   2) Nothing but the small text until about the time /etc/conf.d/local.start starts, then the verbose splash starts for that brief moment. 
> 
> Do you mean you get a background on your console and then it goes away?  Mine stays.

 

In the background of the console while still showing the boot messages. Looks just like the verbose splash. Has the Gentoo big G in the background of the boot console.

**Update: It starts right after /etc/conf.d/local.start the message on the boot screen is: Setting framebuffer console images.

 *eandry wrote:*   

>  *Decibels wrote:*   3) When reboot or shutdown, the silent splash with full progress bar working comes up and works perfectly.
> 
> Weird, works when quiting, not when booting. 
> 
> That's how mine works too.  Correction to my previous post...I do get a progress bar on shutdown.  I didn't see it before because I recently started using [G|X]DM and on shutdown the shutdown splash image is corrupted.  If I don't use GDM I get the nice pretty picture.

 

I am using KDM. Ya, it works just like it does in my x86 system on same computer. Except that it is only the same during shutdown: ie silent splash with progressbar.

 *eandry wrote:*   

> Are you using vesafb-ng?  I was going to try and see if this helped for me.  If doesn't make a difference for ATI RADEON video cards I won't bother.

 

Don't have that choice in any of my kernels for amd64. Only get the vesafb:

```
CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set
```

It shows the vesafb_tng in the config, but you never get it with the gentoo-sources anymore, at least not with amd64. Must be something wrong with it. But others have it working with the standard vesafb.

Now in my x86 system I do have it, but it was available in that kernel:

```
CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@65"
```

It has to be something sneaky, but not covered in the howto.

Later: If check dmesgs, only see one error, but rest looks like working:

```
vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xffffc20000100000, using 3072k, total 131072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

ioctl32(splash_helper:853): Unknown cmd fd(0) cmd(c0084619){00} arg(ffffddcc) on /dev/fbsplash

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'GoGentooGo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'GoGentooGo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'GoGentooGo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'GoGentooGo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'GoGentooGo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'GoGentooGo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

fbsplash: console 6 using theme 'GoGentooGo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 6

fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'GoGentooGo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 7

fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'GoGentooGo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 8

fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'GoGentooGo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 9

fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'GoGentooGo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10

fbsplash: console 11 using theme 'GoGentooGo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 11

```

----------

## ddaasspp

Hello everybody,

I've just finished installing my Gentoo system (using the 2005.0 Stage1/3 guide) and I have a problem with fbsplah: the splash image is displayed only at the end of the booting process. I did 

```
 rc-update add splash boot 
```

 instead of adding to default and now it shows a couple of seconds earlier, but still at the end. What is wrong ? Where should I look ?

- I'm using kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 and splashutils 0.9.1

- I don't have any error messages in dmesg related to vesafb or fbsplash

- my grub.conf info: 

```
 kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 ro root=/dev/hda7 vga=0x317 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap splash=verbose,theme:emergence

initrd /fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 
```

Thanks.

----------

## Decibels

Read above, we have been dealing with that problem for a bit. Still no answer.

I would guess your doing this on an amd64?

----------

## eandry

 *ddaasspp wrote:*   

> Hello everybody,
> 
> I've just finished installing my Gentoo system (using the 2005.0 Stage1/3 guide) and I have a problem with fbsplah: the splash image is displayed only at the end of the booting process. I did 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

You are closer than most of us if the splash image is being displayed!  :Smile: 

Try changing your grub.conf from "splash=verbose,theme:emergence" to "splash=silent,theme:emergence" which should show a splash image instead of the usual boot messages.

Also check what you have in /proc:

 *Quote:*   

> $ cat /proc/fbsplash

 

It should tell you the version and what mode it's in.

----------

## ddaasspp

 *Decibels wrote:*   

> Read above, we have been dealing with that problem for a bit. Still no answer.
> 
> I would guess your doing this on an amd64?

 

No, I'm on x86 ! (Pentium4)

 *eandry wrote:*   

>  Try changing your grub.conf from "splash=verbose,theme:emergence" to "splash=silent,theme:emergence" which should show a splash image instead of the usual boot messages. 

 

With silent, fb is initialised with no splash, then it displays the silent splash image with the progress bar working until about 30%, then it switches again to fb with no splash and before login it says smth like "Loading FrameBuffer Image" and the splash image is set.

So i'm guessing the splash service is working correctly, and the problem has smth to do with the generated initrd or with the kernel ?!

```
$ cat /proc/fbsplash
```

is working correctly.

Thanks for your answers.

----------

## eandry

 *ddaasspp wrote:*   

> With silent, fb is initialised with no splash, then it displays the silent splash image with the progress bar working until about 30%, then it switches again to fb with no splash and before login it says smth like "Loading FrameBuffer Image" and the splash image is set.

 

Could you post the relevant portion of your 'dmesg' that shows that message you get?  Seems at least your splash image is trying to load but then gets cut off by something else.

 *ddaasspp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ cat /proc/fbsplash
> ```
> ...

 

So what does it say?  Same as my output or different?  I double-checked the syntax and it seems to ignore what I use.  It says the mode is verbose even though I set splash=silent in my kernel command-line paramters.

----------

## ddaasspp

 *eandry wrote:*   

> Could you post the relevant portion of your 'dmesg' that shows that message you get?  Seems at least your splash image is trying to load but then gets cut off by something else.

 

For silent mode:

```

Kernel command line: ro root=/dev/hda7 elevator=cfq vga=0x317 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,pmipal splash=silent,theme:emergence

fbsplash: silent

fbsplash: theme emergence

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xd8880000, using 3072k, total 32768k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:bff0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cc035, set palette = c00cc0ba

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1536

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

fbsplash: switching to verbose mode                                ----> ??

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

fbsplash: console 6 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 6

fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 7

fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 8

fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 9

fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10

fbsplash: console 11 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 11
```

Strangely, it says "switching to verbose mode".

The silent splash image is displayed later, only after init is started and it disappeares after ~10s with the message 

```
putfont: PIO_FONT: Invalid argument
```

 (the message doesn't appear when using verbose mode). After another ~10s, just before the login, the verbose splash image is displayed by the splash service and from that moment all is good.

 *eandry wrote:*   

>  *ddaasspp wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> $ cat /proc/fbsplash
> ```
> ...

 

You're right, it says verbose even if I boot in silent mode.

At shutdown all is working well, either with verbose or with silent & progress bar.

P.S. I tried vesafb-tng and it's the same, only that the framebuffer is not set instantly after I choose an entry in the grub menu, but after ~1s (which is normal) and instead of "vga=" I can use directly the resolution I want.

----------

## Decibels

Hmmm, happening on your x86 also. I was beginning to think this only on Shutdown was happening to us amd64 users.

I'll be able to look more tomorrow at my x86 system and maybe find something for ya.

----------

## diamondsw

Well, I got it working, but you're not going to like my methods. I ended up formatting and reinstalling Gentoo 2005.0 from the CD.

Yuck.

However, now it all appears to work as expected. I have the proper kernel settings, I created the initrd according to directions, and grub.conf is happy. I am using the 1.1.9.3 splashutils (they're masked), not the 0.9.1 ones.

I did have a boot where it never switched from the "silent" picture over to the "verbose" picture at the end (now I just run verbose). I also had one disturbing boot where it crashed immediately after "Ok, uncompressing the kernel...". No resolution change or anything, just a hang.  :Shocked: 

Here is what it looks like, and here is the fbsplash (based heavily on the LiveCD 2005.0 one).

----------

## peka

Hi,

I posted my problem on the support thread, but it seems nobody's there for quite a log time.

Here it is.

----------

## eandry

 *peka wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I posted my problem on the support thread, but it seems nobody's there for quite a log time.
> 
> Here it is.

 

I forgot I had the thread watched until you posted!  :Smile: 

This thread's title suggests it's config/how-to/setup for fbsplash with progress-bar whereas the other thread was for support of the older bootsplash.

Your post actually compelled me to re-read both threads which has helped me resolve most of the issues with fbsplash.  I recommend others do the same.

Now I'm just down to getting the progress bars working.

----------

## ddaasspp

 *eandry wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Your post actually compelled me to re-read both threads which has helped me resolve most of the issues with fbsplash.  I recommend others do the same.
> 
> 

 

So what did you do wrong in the first place ?

----------

## eandry

 *ddaasspp wrote:*   

> So what did you do wrong in the first place ?

 

I'd reference you to the answers if I knew how to link directly to posts.  :Smile: 

The answers are in this thread starting around page 6.

Two things I needed to have set in /etc/conf.d/splash:

1) *Quote:*   

> # on which ttys should fbsplash be enabled? defaults to RC_TTY_NUMBER
> 
> SPLASH_TTYS="0 1 2 3 4 5"

 

SPLASH_TTYS...line should be uncommented and set

2) *Quote:*   

> # should we drop to verbose mode on initscript errors? (yes/no)
> 
> SPLASH_VERBOSE_ON_ERRORS="no"

 

By default this is commented and set to "yes".  Guess the defaults are verbose dispite the funky logic.

If you set this to "no" then errors and warnings like DMA can't be set or BIOS settings can't be read are ignored.

Also it's very important that the image size that you are using from the splash theme matches EXACTLY your kernel command-line option.  If it doesn't you will get errors from fbsplash.

 *Quote:*   

> title GNU/Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r6-20050409 Network IDE CDRW (emergence theme)
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> kernel /kernel-linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r6-20050409 root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb-tng:ywrap,mtrr,1400x1050-32@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence gentoo=nodevfs devfs=nomount acpi=on softlevel=network hdc=ide
> ...

 

1400x1050 is the max. resolution of my laptop screen.  It's chosen everytime and seems that my video option for changing the size are ignored.  I tried this with another theme that didn't have 1400x1050 and it complained when it shutdown because the theme was missing a 1400x1050 sized image.

Again, direct postings in this thread describe all of this.

Hope this helps.

----------

## peka

 *peka wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I posted my problem on the support thread, but it seems nobody's there for quite a log time.
> 
> Here it is.

 

Well my problem was that I used splashutils version 1.1 which I emerge under running mm-sources b/c the stable version 0.9 failed to compile.

Now when I run gentoo-sources I could emerge the stable version and now it works!

----------

## Decibels

So, has anyone that previously only had GenSplash working only during shutdown and not

correctly during bootup, seen any action on this?

Not sure anyone remembers, but mine (and others) having to use the standard vesa framebuffer

and not vesafb-tng, get the small text, logo if want, but not a silent with progress bar during bootup.

Only during shutdown. Works perfect during shutdown. No Splash during boot, but just near the end

get the verbose splash in the background. Actually haven't been able to get the verbose during bootup

execpt at the very last moment, before login comes up.

Verbose works fine on Ahorn's livecd, but that isn't using a stock Gentoo Kernel either.

I still think it just isn't working in stock amd64 with Gentoo. But wouldn't count out that I skipped something?!

The weird part is that it works so normal during shutdown.

----------

## peka

Decibels,

You have the same problem I had - If I understood you correctly, anyway...

In my case downgrading  the splahutils helped.

----------

## Decibels

Thanks, what version? I think when tried to emerge without keywords it didn't emerge.

Let me know and will try.  :Cool: 

----------

## peka

First I tries masked by package.mash 1.1.9.3 version. But it got to to where you are.

Then I downgraded to stable 0.9.1 version and it works!

----------

## Decibels

Ya, I just tried 1.1.9.3 version while waiting and added CONSOLE=/dev/vc/1 and it worked, but the percentage

keeps resetting, and then after a bit the boot messages started overwriting the screen. Then wiped out the

splash screen and continued booting.

Going to try what you did later today and let you know. Building another computer and the person is

coming over in a built to help.

----------

## peka

My kernel was also complaining about not having the CONSOLE= option. Iy still didn't work when I added this.

Take a look a my post here. I described what I was getting - well, at least I've tried.

----------

## eandry

I did an experiment.  I wanted to see if there was a difference in the frame buffers and options so I set my kernel options to compile the frame buffers as modules and not set a default screen size.

 *Quote:*   

> $ cat /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r6/.config | grep _FB_ | grep -v "not set"
> 
> CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y
> 
> CONFIG_FB_VESA=m
> ...

 

With the correct combination of the "video=<your fb>fb:<resolution>..." I'm able to use other themes that are different sizes.

Well the side-effect is that selecting the framebuffer doesn't make a difference because the kernel autoloads both vesafb-tng and radeonfb.  I don't think it's hurting anything and seems that the radeonfb is taking precedence anyway.

Another thing that happens is I don't see the splash screen till it goes run level 3 in bootup.

At least now I'm able to see other themes with different resolution sizes.  But still don't have progress bars.

From other people's posts it looks like that the CONSOLE line is required to see the progress bars.

----------

## peka

I've got it working with progress bar, without CONSOLE option with lower version of splashitils

----------

## eandry

 *peka wrote:*   

> I've got it working with progress bar, without CONSOLE option with lower version of splashitils

 

What version are you using?  Last post from you it said you tried 0.9.1 and it worked.

This is frustrating...What am I missing then?  :Mad: 

 *Quote:*   

> gundam root # eix splashutils
> 
> * media-gfx/splashutils
> 
>      Available versions:  0.9_rc1 0.9.1 [M]1.1.9.1 [M]1.1.9.2 [M]1.1.9.3
> ...

 

I haven't touched /etc/splash/emergence/1400x1050.cfg configuration file either!

----------

## Decibels

Nope, version 0.9.1 didn't work at all during boot. Oh, well, guess will just have to wait.

Thanks for the try.

----------

## peka

I'm using onlu vesa-tng.

I didn't compile driver for my nvidia card.

----------

## Decibels

Tried splashutils-1.1.9.2 and splashutils-1.1.9.3 and both almost work. 

Silent Splash comes up, progress bar works for a bit, then the text of the boot process starts

overwriting the splash screen, then about a 1/4 of way down it kills the whole splash and continues

with boot. Reboot/Shutdown works like it did before.

Almost, but not quite. Looking like maybe in future this will work.

----------

## diamondsw

For those trying the new splashutils (1.1.9 series), have you tried "CONSOLE=/dev/tty1"? I found that "CONSOLE=/dev/vc1" didn't work properly for me either.

----------

## peka

I've tried both tty1 and vc/1. The latter coused my system hang up. tty1 had a scrolling effect  :Smile: 

downgrade, downgrade, downgrade.....

it works

----------

## Decibels

On the 1.1.9.2 and 1.1.9.3 series with amd64 and vesafb.

/dev/vc/1 same as mentioned above, starts overwriting then screen, then about 1/4 way down kills splash screen

and finishes boot like never had it working.

/dev/tty1 doesn't over write it, little black squares do appear in some places, then kills splash screen and finishes boot like never had it working.

Progress bar works for a bit in both, sometimes drops all the way back and starts over.

Silent Splash still works great on shutdown.

**Later: Got the progress bar to work better by uncommenting in /etc/conf.d/splash: SPLASH_VERBOSE_ON_ERRORS="no"

On CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

Rest of splash still behaved the same, it was killed, but progressbar stayed on a blank screen and finished. Still acted flaky at the beginning though, but before done had gone all the way across.

On CONSOLE=/dev/vc/1

Rest of splash still behaved the same, it was killed in same way, but progressbar stayed on and finished with text in background, BUT: right at end of progressbar and boot text, locks up and have to reboot. Tried twice same results.

----------

## EndrjuX

same here....

I've tried:

```
append="video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@85 splash=silent,fadein,tty:8,theme:*** CONSOLE=/dev/tty1"
```

and after boot I couldn't write anything in console (reset  :Very Happy: )

splash=verbose works perfectly

(gentoo-sources 2.6.11, vesafb-tng, lilo, splashutils 1.1.9.3)

(during reboot I saw something like: "silent mode won't be used, You must put 'CONSOLE=/dev/tty1' to your kernel command line"  :Confused:  )

----------

## Debentoo_Gao

How can I set differenet background image for different console?

I edit the /etc/conf.d/splash like this,but nothing happened:

```

# Config file for splashutils

# a theme to use, probably best left commented (the theme specified

# on the kernel command line is used)

# SPLASH_THEME="personal"

# on which ttys should fbsplash be enabled? defaults to RC_TTY_NUMBER

SPLASH_TTYS="0 1 2 3 4 5"

# what font to use? defaults to what fbtruetype uses

#SPLASH_FONT="luxisri.ttf"

# boot/reboot/shutdown message overrides

#SPLASH_BOOT_MESSAGE="Booting the system"

#SPLASH_REBOOT_MESSAGE="Rebooting the system"

#SPLASH_SHUTDOWN_MESSAGE="Shutting the system down"

# should we drop to verbose mode on initscript errors? (yes/no)

SPLASH_VERBOSE_ON_ERRORS="no"

# allows to set different themes on different consoles

# format: "<console>:<theme> <console>:<theme> (...)"

SPLASH_TTY_MAP="0:personal1"

SPLASH_TTY_MAP="1:personal2"

SPLASH_TTY_MAP="2:personal3"

SPLASH_TTY_MAP="3:personal4"

SPLASH_TTY_MAP="4:personal5"

SPLASH_TTY_MAP="5:personal3"

```

----------

## chrismcdirty

I'm using gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r6 and I don't get the option for "Support for framebuffer splash". I have both Initial RAM disk and Framebuffer console support enabled, but the option still doesn't exist. Any ideas?

----------

## peka

Do you have 

```
CONFIG_RAMFS=y
```

 set up?

Anyway copare your config with mine, Here are the parts you're interested in.

Block devices

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE=y 
```

Pseudo filesystems

```
CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y
```

Graphics support

```
CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@100"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y 
```

----------

## hoschi

how i can use vesafb (not tng) with gensplash?

what i need in kernel (bootsplash patch inside, background image too)?

what i need in lilo?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> boot=/dev/sda
> 
> default=Gentoo-2005
> ...

 

System:

Sucker-Tree (Vanilla-Sources) 2.6.11.7 -> with newest splashutils (hard masked), couldtn compile stable against Sucker-Tree (why i cant emerge Stable-Vanilla 2.6.11 -> THAT SUCKS!)

Latest 2.6.11 Gensplash patches, and Vesafb-TNG Patches

I got this Error with VesaFB-TNG: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77674

----------

## BLooTze

I have splashutils-1.1.93 installed and working properly as i wanted. Also configured it with my personal splash and icons working with progress bar but my problem is the splash parameter fadein,tty:8 which is not working. i'm getting 

the following message.

fbsplash: unrecognized option fadein

fbsplash: unrecognized option tty

i opened /usr/src/linux/drivers/video/fbsplash.c and the handling of fbsplash option fadein,tty:8 is not yet incorporated in the kernel... anything im missing here so that fadein,tty:8 will be enabled... im using latest gentoo-sources 10 and 11 series.

----------

## eandry

Has anyone found a way to have splash logos but NOT have the background images?

It seems that when I use background images in the console, it screws up ncurses-based programs such as alsamixer and 'make menuconfig' for the kernel.

Just turning off 'splash' or 'bootsplash' startup services doesn't work, in fact removal of the initrd is the only way I've found but that also removes the startup/shutdown splash screens.

----------

## jhgz1

Since my laptop runs at a resolution of 1400x1050 I just had to have the new splash theme for the 2005.0 LiveCD on it.

Following is the content of the config file 1400x1050.cfg. Just place that in the theme directory and create the background and verbose images for it. Really a simple thing, just resize the 1600x1200 images and name acccordingly. After that create your initrd as usual.

Hope somebody also finds this useful  :Smile: 

```

# Copyright 2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

#

# Theme design and graphics by

#   Blackace <blackace@gentoo.org>

#

# Theme configs and scripts by

#   Michal Januszewski <spock@gentoo.org> and Blackace <blackace@gentoo.org>

#

bgcolor=0

pic=images/verbose-1400x1050.png

silentpic=images/background-1400x1050.png

tx=0

ty=0

tw=1400

th=987

text_x=5

text_y=965

text_size=18

text_color=0x8f6dff

text_font=Vera.ttf

box silent       0    986 1399 986 #000000

box silent       0    987 1399 1018 #bca7f4 #bca7f4 #a595d3 #a595d3

box silent       0    1017 1399 1049 #a595d3 #a595d3 #bca7f4 #bca7f4

icon images/iconbar_text.png 1159 978

box silent inter 0    987 0    1015 #8162e7 #8162e7 #45357d #45357d

box silent       0    987 1399 1015 #8162e7 #8162e7 #45357d #45357d

box silent inter 0    1016 0    1022 #45357d #45357d #45357d #45357d

box silent       0    1016 1399 1022 #45357d #45357d #45357d #45357d

box silent inter 0    1023 0    1049 #45357d #45357d #8162e7 #8162e7

box silent       0    1023 1399 1049 #45357d #45357d #8162e7 #8162e7

rect repaint     0    986 1400 1050

```

----------

## fuhreal

My original post is 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2350732#2350732

I can't get gensplash to work.  I've followed the wiki a number of times and unmerged re emerged ... rebuilt my kernel probaby 10 times at the least in the last day, now the console / terminal fbsplash is working by just adding the options to default, it does load a little late however never the less its working.  But i can't get the splash screen with progress bar on boot, all i get is the normal little logo in the top left corner, and my plain black background console loading all my kernel options.  My dmesg has no errors, no error after grub loads kernel, i have no idea what I'm doing wrong......

----------

## guduri

I am having problems getting fbsplash working correctly. The odd thing is that I see the image and progress bar fine when shutting down. When the maching is booting up I see text over the image for some time then I see the correct image with progress bar. Then I see messages with the just progress bar in the middle of the screen. Has anybody seen this behaviour? I dont see any error messages booting up.

I am using gentoo-sources and at 2.6.11 release 6.

Thanks

----------

## Decibels

Ok, got a weird setup for ya. Has anyone gotten an amd64 sort working with an old pci card (Nvidia RivaTnT)?

I have splash sort of working on mine, but this other setup uses a old PCI card and won't work. The same system

was installed on it.

----------

## ferret

I have a working gensplash, after a little messing about and a lot of reboots.  Everything I needed to knew was on http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/ somewhere.  In case it's helpful to someone, I'll detail the steps I took.  This is NOT a replacement for any of the above mini-HOWTOs, information on spock's site, or the information at the end of the splashutils merge.

You need to unmask a recent version of splashutils.  0.* are getting old, 1.* should work nicely if you pick the right versions.  As I write this, the latest version is 1.1.9.5, which I fully recommend you use.  It's masked, which means it might be broken.  If you don't like this, don't use gensplash.

To pick this version, use this command:

```
# echo '~media-gfx/splashutils-1.1.9.5' >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

Why '~'?  Go read 'man 5 ebuild', search for 'DEPEND Atoms'.  Basically, with ~ you will benefit from bug fixes to the ebuild.  You will not benefit from any bug fixes in releases later than 1.1.9.5, so if you want to use later versions that may or may not be broken, specify 'media-gfx/splashutils' instead.  YMMV.

Now emerge splashutils -av; if you have a version of it already then emerge world -uDav.  Don't set the kdgraphics USE flag unless nothing here works for you.  KD_GRAPHICS mode sucks, seriously.

The end of the emerge tells you to regenerate your initrds.  You can manage that.  I used:

```
# emerge media-gfx/splash-themes-gentoo -av
```

(say yes, wait for it to finish)

```
# splash_geninitramfs -v -r 1024x768 -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 emergence
```

Don't forget to mount /boot first if necessary.

Next, kernel.  I used gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r7.  No manual patching was required.  Here are the relevant parts of my config:

```
Device Drivers

-> Input Device Support

   -> <*> Event interface

-> Graphics support

   -> [*] Support for frame buffer devices

   -> <*> VESA VGA graphics support

      -> VESA driver type (vesafb-tng)

   -> (800x600@60) VESA default mode

   -> Console display driver support

      -> [*] Video mode selection support

      -> <*> Framebuffer Console support

   -> [*] Support for the framebuffer splash
```

I think that's all of them.  I don't think any of these are unnecessary/undesirable.  Go ahead and try with modules; but you should really try to get a static configuration working first.  Here's the above list in internal kernel config format:

```
CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="800x600@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y
```

Perform your usual 'make all modules modules_install install' or equivalent mantra.  Then bootloader configuration -- the

following is the one for GRUB, the one for LILO or whatever will be very similar, probably with only the initrd different.

```
title gentoo

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz ro root=/dev/hda1 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@85 splash=silent,theme:emergence,tty:13 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768
```

NOTES:

- You need to edit the (hdX,Y), root=/dev/hdxn and kernel location to reflect working values for your box.  You should have these already, if you are currently booted to Gentoo.  You might have the (hdX,Y) set on a root line above.  Also, use the right initrd line for the file you generated earlier with splash_geninitramfs.

- video= will vary, don't exceed your monitor's or graphics-card's limits.  The values I give work for me.

- If you're using a tuned udev or devfs, you might not have a /dev/tty1.  At the moment, due to initscript limitations, you need one.  At least I think so.  It all works without one, but you get warnings in dmesg and maybe some things don't ge

started.  Replacing the CONSOLE= line with anything other than CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 will probably not work.  If you're usig udev, you can place the following line in your custom rules file above your tty[0-9]* line, if there is one:

KERNEL="tty1", NAME="vc/%n", GROUP="tty", SYMLINK="tty1"

If you don't know what this means, you don't need to do this.

- The tty:13 bit is VERY IMPORTANT if you are experiencing text on top of your splash screen even when you've specified quiet and CONSOLE=1 and splash=silent.  You probably need to use a different value to me.  Here's the deal:

I have 8 login consoles ("gettys"), 3 blank consoles which I use for X displays, 1 console which syslog-ng prints to, and

1 console which gensplash uses.  I only want the first 11 of these to have a splash background, so syslog-ng background is black.  So in my /etc/conf.d/rc I set RC_TTY_NUMBER=11.  Now, in general, bootsplash will try to use the ninth console, and the advice given on spock's site is to use RC_TTY_NUMBER+1 (so for me, 12).  THIS DOES NOT WORK.  It causes crap to be

printed on my silent splash, because I have syslog-ng (I think).  So I use tty:13.  I tried tty:12, tty:13, tty:11, tty:1

and tty:0, and tty:13 was the only one to work on my setup.

HINT: Use RC_TTY_NUMBER+1.  If that fails, use RC_TTY_NUMBER+2.

That's the lot.  I still have a couple of issues:

- I get a tiny black square in the top left hand corner, the size of one character.  No big deal.

- I don't like having a /dev/tty1.  It's messy.  But no big deal.

- I can press F2 to get to verbose mode, but I can't press F2 to get back to silent mode: even though I definitely have CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y.  I talked with spock and we tracked it down to a line in /sbin/splash-functions.sh.  Look for a line which says grep -si, change it to grep -Hsi.

----------

## RayDude

 *ferret wrote:*   

> I have a working gensplash, after a little messing about and a lot of reboots.  Everything I needed to knew was on http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/ somewhere.  In case it's helpful to someone, I'll detail the steps I took.  This is NOT a replacement for any of the above mini-HOWTOs, information on spock's site, or the information at the end of the splashutils merge.
> 
> ...
> 
> 

 

Thanks for this!!!

I just have to figure out why the top part of my screen goes to garbage during bootup... The status bar works fine...

Raydude

----------

## RayDude

I got it to work.

The error I was getting involves a series of libpng warnings: Ignoring bad adapt filter and an error: libpng error incorrect data check.

The screen (except for the status bar) shows a bunch of noise instead of the Gentoo logo. The status bar is fine.

I went back to version media-gfx/splashutils-1.1.9.3 and the problem went away.

Although I like the graphics of the 1.1.9.5 version better.

One problem. Once in a while, the boot image doesn't completely load. It only loads half or so. Anyone have any ideas?

Raydude

----------

## ferret

 *RayDude wrote:*   

> I got it to work.
> 
> The error I was getting involves a series of libpng warnings: Ignoring bad adapt filter and an error: libpng error incorrect data check.
> 
> The screen (except for the status bar) shows a bunch of noise instead of the Gentoo logo. The status bar is fine.
> ...

 

That sounds horribly like some kind of disk reading problem, particularly if it's intermittent.  You get partway down the image before data gets corrupted.  I hope that isn't the issue.  Perhaps you should run fsck.ext3 -c on your boot partition (or whichever is the correct fsck for your /boot fs) just to be extra safe.

As for the libpng errors, those shouldn't get echoed to the splash screen, I think.  Consider filing a bug on bugs.gentoo.org for that, assigning to spock@gentoo.org.  The errors should probably go to syslog instead.

----------

## ferret

Patches also apply cleanly and work perfectly with the latest mm- kernel sources, if anyone wants to do that.

fbsplash-0.9.2-r2-2.6.12-rc3.patch

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc6-r2-2.6.12-rc1.patch

----------

## RayDude

 *ferret wrote:*   

> That sounds horribly like some kind of disk reading problem, particularly if it's intermittent.  You get partway down the image before data gets corrupted.  I hope that isn't the issue.  Perhaps you should run fsck.ext3 -c on your boot partition (or whichever is the correct fsck for your /boot fs) just to be extra safe.
> 
> As for the libpng errors, those shouldn't get echoed to the splash screen, I think.  Consider filing a bug on bugs.gentoo.org for that, assigning to spock@gentoo.org.  The errors should probably go to syslog instead.

 

I ran an fsck on my boot partition, it checks out fine.

For some reason I feel its a VGA bios issue. This is a high end Workstation card by nvidia, quadro something or other. I suspect the BIOS is not quite vesafb-tng friendly. The Nvidia Riva driver doesn't work at all, so I'm sticking with vesa-tng.

I installed the latest version at home on a patched mm-sources kernel and it works great! I use radeonfb there and it has no issues.

Thanks for the advice,

Raydude

UPDATE!

It works almost completely now (still fails to load the first image from the ramdisk file). I missed a couple of parameters from my kernel command line: video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@72

I forgot the ywrap and the pmipal entries. Once I added those it started working.

What do those do anyway?

----------

## ferret

No idea.  But if it works, use it.

----------

## MorLipf

How can I use the framebuffer splash with the newest gentoo-sources? I can't find the option for the splash in the config!

----------

## RayDude

 *MorLipf wrote:*   

> How can I use the framebuffer splash with the newest gentoo-sources? I can't find the option for the splash in the config!

 

I think you have to grab the fbsplash patch for that kernel. I just looked at 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 and you're right, it doesn't have the fbsplash option at the end of the DeviceDrivers ->Graphics page.

This link is on the first post in this thread. The patch you need should be here.

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/

Raydude

----------

## loonix

Ok, I pretty much follwed the how-to's this post refers to, partly successful

I am using genkernel and re-did my genkernel with the --bootsplash and --gensplash=NewLinux switches.

I changed my grub config and added

 *Quote:*   

> vga=0x314 splash=silent

 

to my kernel line.

Then I added bootsplash to my startup by doing rc-update add bootsplash default

I would like to run the NewLinux theme in silent mode but all I am getting is Tux sitting at the top left of my screen with all the boot messages running through below it.

I have tried changing the theme in /etc/conf.d/bootsplash to NewLinux with no change (Tux is still at the top left corner).

I also tried to add theme=NewLinux to the kernel line in my grub.conf with the same result (Tux is still at the top left corner).

Thanks

AR

----------

## mallchin

The kernel lines I have seen mentioned in the Wiki and during this thread don't work for me.

I edited mine to look like this and voila:

```

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hdc3 vga=791 video=scrollback:128K,vesa:ywrap,mtrr splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.0 quiet console=/dev/tty1

```

Simply adjust vga= to match your mode (mine is 1024x768@16bit):

```

         640x480  | 800x600  | 1024x768 | 1280x1024| 1152x864 |1600x1200

       +----------+----------+----------+----------+----------+---------

 8 bit |   769    |   771    |   773    |   775    |   353    |   800

15 bit |   784    |   787    |   790    |   793    |   354    |   801

16 bit |   785    |   788    |   791    |   794    |   355    |   802

24 bit |   786    |   789    |   792    |   795    |          |   803

```

----------

## hoschi

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77674

HELLO? Will anybody fix this bug now?

This is really boring...

----------

## mallchin

Looks like a lot of activity on the bug. If it isn't fixed bump it, I am sure it will get noticed.

----------

## loonix

I emerged splashutils-1.1.9.6

It works to 80%. When the splash screen comes up it gets interrupted by the gentoo "load kernel modules" process, which puts all its verbose output on the screen, then after a bit, it jumps back to the splash screen and continues without interruption with the progress bar until the boot process is finished.

The other thing is that I am getting errors during the boot up (which do not have an impact on the splash screen because I set SPLASH_VERBOSE_ON_ERRORS="no" in /etc/conf.d/splash):

/sbin/splash: line 66 +5*: syntax error: operand expected (error token is "*")

The theme I am using is NewLinux which I converted to splashutils by bootsplash2fbsplash /etc/bootsplash/NewLinux/

Here is my grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> 
> splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> ...

 

Just wondering if anybody had any thoughts on this?

Thanks

AR

----------

## darkcoder

 *loonix wrote:*   

> I emerged splashutils-1.1.9.6
> 
> It works to 80%. When the splash screen comes up it gets interrupted by the gentoo "load kernel modules" process, which puts all its verbose output on the screen, then after a bit, it jumps back to the splash screen and continues without interruption with the progress bar until the boot process is finished.

 

I have something similar, but with older than 1.1.9.6 versions, and the responsible where both: syslong-ng and pcmcia scripts that output to the same console (tty12) that splashutils use for their silent splash.  

For syslog-ng, verity /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf and replace 

```
destination console_all { file("/dev/tty12"); };
```

 you have this

```
destination console_all { file("/dev/tty1"); };
```

----------

## R0adkill

Hi.

I'w read the wiki at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash and found it most helpfull. The fbsplash works fine but:

if I choose a diferent theme then emergence it wont show any nice graphice during boot. I compiled the kernel with "genkernel --gensplash=emergence --oldconfig --udev all" and it works just fine. 

However, if i run "genkernel --gensplash=gentoo/psychotoxic --oldconfig --udev all" it down word. The gentoo splash theme comes with the splashutils and the psychotoxic was converted from the bootsplash-themes with "bootsplash2fbsplash".

Does anybody have any idea why only the emergence splash theme works?

----------

## loonix

Update:

ok, thanks to spock I was able to fix my problems.

1. the issue with the linuxrc script appearing on top of the splashscreen was fixed by adding kdgraphics to the grub.conf kernel line like this ...."splash=silent,kdgraphics,theme:"....

2. the issue with the error was fixed by adding a text_size varibale into my silent config file of the theme

Many thanks again to spock

AR

----------

## loonix

 *Quote:*   

> However, if i run "genkernel --gensplash=gentoo/psychotoxic --oldconfig --udev all" it down word. The gentoo splash theme comes with the splashutils and the psychotoxic was converted from the bootsplash-themes with "bootsplash2fbsplash". 

 

Have you tried --gensplash=psychotoxic?

Thanks

AR

----------

## R0adkill

 *loonix wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   However, if i run "genkernel --gensplash=gentoo/psychotoxic --oldconfig --udev all" it down word. The gentoo splash theme comes with the splashutils and the psychotoxic was converted from the bootsplash-themes with "bootsplash2fbsplash".  
> 
> Have you tried --gensplash=psychotoxic?
> 
> Thanks
> ...

 

To clarify:

This works: 

"genkernel --gensplash=emergence --oldconfig --udev all"

UPDATE: "genkernel --gensplash=gentoo --oldconfig --udev all"

This dont work:

"genkernel --gensplash=psychotoxic --oldconfig --udev all"

Both the emergence and gentoo splash themes comes with the splashutils from portage so i don't think it's something worng with the theme.

UPDATE: The reason that the gentoo splash theme did'nt work was because I had'nt updated my grub.conf. *must think more before posting*. The psychotoxic theme dont work but dmesg says it loaded so I'm gonna try converting som more bootsplash themes and see if that works.

----------

## Decibels

Anyone have any experience with an older pci video card and splashutils?

Got a friend running an amd64, but kept their old Nvidia TnT video card. The weird thing is splash w/progressbar

works fine during boot. But during shutdown/reboot get black screen with ascii all over. It reboots fine, but just

doesn't work during shutdown/reboot. Noticed that can't get to console either at that time either, just ascii.

I know it all worked fine on my system cause except for video, same system. I also put the same Gentoo build

on there that was working on mine on their harddrive. And tested it on my system. Boot and reboot worked, until

stuck it in their system. So has to be the video card.

Probably no one has an answer, but never know till ask.

Splashutils-1.1.9.5

----------

## GlooM

Everything works fine except at boot-up while the kernel is loading the bootsplash loads only about 1/3 of the screen height, then after a few services start the screen refreshes and it works fine then.

Any clues ?

Running vanilla-sources-2.6.11.10 + fbsplash + vesafb-tng

splashutils-1.1.9.6

Edit: nevermind, fadein and kdgraphics solves this.

Now when the silent boot comes to the part where it starts xdm it switches to verbose mode for 2 seconds and then xdm appears, is there a way to keep it in silent all the time ?

The same happens when rebooting, its in silent mode until the last line ("Remounting fs's in read-only mode..."), then it switches to verbose and reboots.

----------

## RayDude

 *GlooM wrote:*   

> Everything works fine except at boot-up while the kernel is loading the bootsplash loads only about 1/3 of the screen height, then after a few services start the screen refreshes and it works fine then.
> 
> Any clues ?
> 
> Running vanilla-sources-2.6.11.10 + fbsplash + vesafb-tng
> ...

 

I have this problem on my work machine, can you explain how fadein and kdegraphics solves this?

Thanks,

Raydude

----------

## GlooM

 *RayDude wrote:*   

> I have this problem on my work machine, can you explain how fadein and kdegraphics solves this?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Raydude

 

Well kdgraphics has nothing to do with it probably.

I just added fadein to the kernel boot line, it must be that the fadein effect updates the splash image multiple times thus it loads fully.

----------

## hoschi

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77674

its boring...

@spock: any idea?

----------

## muppski

Hey If I do my lilo.conf as shown bellow Gentoo wont boot up and tell me I need to add init=/linuxrc

but If I remove "video=vesafb:uwrap,mtrr 1024x768-16@85 splash=silent" from 

append = "init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3 ramdisk=8192 video=vesafb:uwrap,mtrr 1024x768-16@85 splash=silent"

It works,  but no splash =/

What am I doing wrong?

```
boot=/dev/hda

prompt

timeout=50

default=Gentoo

#vga=0x317

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r11

  label=GentooNEW

  read-only

  append = "init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3 ramdisk=8192 video=vesafb:uwrap,mtrr 1024x768-16@85 splash=silent"

  initrd = /boot/initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r11

other=/dev/hda1

  label=WindowsXP

```

Last edited by muppski on Wed Jun 15, 2005 9:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mintu

hi

        i followed 'http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash' guide.

now its working but only silent mode .. when i switch to splash=verbose or press F2 at boot time.. then in background no image appears.

        also fbsplash uses default theme while i specified emegence theme.

i have gentoo with reiser4 .. splashutils-1.1.9.6

one more strange thing that when i try to find fbsplash it doesnt shows me nething. i mean it shud b installed on my comp or its a part of splashutils? when i tried to locate it shows:

 *Quote:*   

> Ravin ~ # locate fbsplash
> 
> /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768
> 
> /home/ravin/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768
> ...

 

please help me.

my grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> # Grub boot menu configuration file 
> 
> # 
> 
> # Boot automatically after 30 secs. 
> ...

 

when i try to test a theme .. it gives this error:

 *Quote:*   

> # Grub boot menu configuration file 
> 
> # 
> 
> # Boot automatically after 30 secs. 
> ...

 

----------

## Heimdall

Hi,

it's partially working here (with much pain). I have the splashscreen with progress bar at startup. It shows first, then got a line (about swsusp image being corrupted) over it and back to normal, with a nice progressbar. If I press F2, I enter verbose mode, on a dark plain background, but can't go back to the splashscreen (I think I saw an option in the kernel somewhere to correct this). However, I also have errors in /sbin/splash, at line 66, with +5* not being a correct syntax (which means that at least $text_size isn't defined.

Much worse, if I try to start /etc/init.d/splash, I experience a hard freeze, with nothing answering and must reboot manually. I don't see any error message in logs (just "fbsplash: setting console (0|1) to theme blabla" in /var/log/messages).

Btw, I am running kernel 2.6.12-mm1 and have had to adapt manually the patches (if that interests somebody...). My grub line is 

```
kernel /kernel-2.6.12-mm1-fbsplash ro root=/dev/hda8 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@85 splash=silent,theme:KillBillTux-Yellow quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/fbsplash-KillBillTux-Yellow-1024x768
```

----------

## dr_nailz

My bootsplashes look horrible.  I think they must be running in some really low colour depth.  When I try livecd-2005.1 I get the message:

```
No 8bpp verbose picture specified in the theme config.
```

which is reproducable using splash_manager.

How can I increase the bootsplash colour depth?

I'm using grub, here's my kernel and initrd line:

```
kernel /kernels/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda4 video=scrollback:128K,vesafb-tng:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@85 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /initrds/fbsplash-livecd-2005.1-1024x768
```

----------

## Joffer

I'm sorry to post this, since it's probably solved on one of the 28 pages, but it's just too much to read, so if any of you who have followed the thread could give me a hint/solution....

I've followed the fbsplash howto on gentoo-wiki, and I'm almost there. But justas I boot, I get this error:

```
Can't open config file /etc/splash/emergence/1024x768.cfg
```

. The thing is is I am not using 1024x768. I have made everything 1280x1024. I still get this. But another thing is that the file exists, so it's kinda a fucked up mix  :Sad:  Why does it ask for the wrong resolution config file, and why can't it find the file that actually exists?

I'm on stable amd64 arch.

Just to have tried the latest... I just installed splashutils 1.1.9.8-r1 ~amd64, but that did not help. Still the same errormsg while booting. (But I get the progressbar though.. after a short while)

Edit: Do I need to recompile my kernel after I install the splashutils?

----------

## dr_nailz

 *dr_nailz wrote:*   

> My bootsplashes look horrible.  I think they must be running in some really low colour depth.  When I try livecd-2005.1 I get the message:
> 
> ```
> No 8bpp verbose picture specified in the theme config.
> ```
> ...

 

I think I posted this before doing enough RTFM'ing  :Wink:   So ignore most of that.

The first error message still stands, however.  Anyone else had any luck with the theme "livecd-2005.1"?  (The other themes seem to work fine for me).  I did notice that some of the config files refer to it as "gentoo-livecd-2005.1".  I tried to copy the entry under /etc/splash to a directory by that name, but the result was the same.

----------

## Vincenco

I have a problem with my initrd image. When the kernel messages scroll by during bootup the image with (not moving) progress bar is in the background and all the text runs over it and corrupts it. As soon as the base system starts, everything is okay again and looks beautifull. What could it be?

This is my grub.conf (at least the relevant stuff)

```
kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6-fb root=/dev/hda5 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@80 splash=silent,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768
```

----------

## moosh

Vincenco,

I believe you forgot to tell your kernel to be quiet. To do so, just add the kernel option "quiet" (I edited your code):

```
kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6-fb root=/dev/hda5 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@80 splash=silent,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768
```

----------

## count_zero

 *Joffer wrote:*   

> I'm sorry to post this, since it's probably solved on one of the 28 pages, but it's just too much to read, so if any of you who have followed the thread could give me a hint/solution....
> 
> I've followed the fbsplash howto on gentoo-wiki, and I'm almost there. But justas I boot, I get this error:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I also get this error.  Anyone know why?

----------

## allan

I can't get splashutils-1.1.9.9 to emerge.

It's dying on an internal dependency when it attempts to retrieve its own copy of klibc.

This is the output I get:

 *Quote:*   

> --10:37:55--  ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/libs/klibc/klibc-1.0.14.tar.bz2
> 
>   (try: 2) => `/usr/portage/distfiles/klibc-1.0.14.tar.bz2'
> 
> Connecting to ftp.kernel.org[204.152.191.5]:21... connected.
> ...

 

It does that for a few other distribution points and then emerge just gives up and has been doing that since splashutils-1.1.9.9 was released.   I checked packages.gentoo.org for klibc and it's listed there and I have it unmasked in /etc/portage/packages.keywords.

Has anyone else encountered this or have a fix?

----------

## the_mgt

Ok, i didn't dig myself through this thread, so i don't know if this problem was fixed somewhere, if so, just tell me the page and i can read myself  :Smile: 

I have an i810 graphic card connected to a laptop display and need my framebuffer to get a fullscreen console, which usually works fine with 1024x768. Yesterday, i installed the livecd-splash-theme, all runs fine and looks very nice. When it is finished booting and i get my commandline, the part of the screen where the statusbar was displayed is completly useless. It stays blank and is the lower screenboarder, so i guess i have 1024x696 now. I even see a difference in the background-colour, but it is a very small difference....

I guess this is not as it is intended, is there a way to fix it?

Also, i don't get a background image, but the last job started before local says something about background images loaded. Is a background picture normally included in the livecd-2005.1 theme? I could survive without, i think, so this is not so important as the other issue.

This is my grub conf snipplet (the "video:" part is in exactly the same line as the kernel command, it doesn't look like that here...)

```

title=test 2.6.12-gentoo-r6

root=(hd0,2)

kernel=(hd0,2)/bzImage root=/dev/hda5 video=i810fb:vram:4,xres:1024,yres:768,bpp:16,hsync1:30,hsync2:55,vsync1:50,vsync2:85,accel splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd=(hd0,2)/splashdisk
```

I use splashutils-1.1.9.7 and livecd-2005.1 theme (unmodified)

@allan: just download the file and put it into /usr/portage/distfiles. Thats all, i think.Last edited by the_mgt on Wed Aug 24, 2005 7:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anidabi

I used to have a problem with the progressbar fbsplash image. It always loaded only on the top half of the screen, but when I upgraded to 2.6.12 kernel, it now works correctly.  :Smile:  But now in boot, the backgroung splash image doesn't load at all? I don't know why? With the 2.6.11 kernel, it always loaded.  :Sad: 

Any advice what might be wrong?

Here is my grub:

```

title kernel-2.6.12-r9, fbsplash 1280x1024

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz3 ro root=/dev/hda1 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1280x1024-32@60 splash=silent,theme:gentux quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/fbsplash-gentux-1280x1024

```

----------

## oliver

 *allan wrote:*   

> I can't get splashutils-1.1.9.9 to emerge.
> 
> It's dying on an internal dependency when it attempts to retrieve its own copy of klibc.
> 
> This is the output I get:
> ...

 

I had the same problem... I just manually ftp'd the file (it is there) and placed it in /usr/portage/distfiles.  Then run the emerge again

----------

## dr_nailz

 *the_mgt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> title=test 2.6.12-gentoo-r6
> ...

 

I have a similar card (i855GM) in my laptop, which usually uses the same driver.  Many people have told me that i810fb is "no good" (I think there's even something in the kernel notes about this)... try using intelfb (or if that fails, vesafb-tng)... also try cutting down on those parameters.  My video bit reads:

```

video=intelfb:1024x768@85,mtrr,ywrap

```

Note: I have no idea what the significance of a refresh rate is on a laptop LCD screen... but 85 works for me, heh.

Also, as I said in a previous post in this topic, I cannot get the "livecd-2005.1" theme to work.  "gentoo" works fine for me, and "emergence" looks corrupted (same goes in all cases on my desktop system).

----------

## the_mgt

@dr_nailz: I re-emerged the splashutils, and now, with two updated versions since the problem occurred, everything is just fine with my options! Livecd-2005.1 works fine for me!

----------

## TOK

I seem to get most of the stuff to work, but when i boot up i get this

```
Uncompressing Linux...Ok, booting the kernel

Couldn't load font file

Couldn't load 36pt font from (null)

INIT:version 2.86 booting
```

and then everything boots up and works fine

i'm using verbose mode on the gentoo theme

any idea where the null comes from?

thanks

----------

## Sabishii-ookami

Yeah, what you need to do is add a line in your .cfg of the theme you use pointing to the font you'll be using :

text_font=/etc/splash/luxisri.ttf

This way the font will be compiled in the image and will be found during boot time.

Enjoy!

----------

## Tazok

 *count_zero wrote:*   

>  *Joffer wrote:*   I'm sorry to post this, since it's probably solved on one of the 28 pages, but it's just too much to read, so if any of you who have followed the thread could give me a hint/solution....
> 
> I've followed the fbsplash howto on gentoo-wiki, and I'm almost there. But justas I boot, I get this error:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Me too, and I'm on ~x86.

----------

## senzacionale

i have problemms to

Until few weeks ago everything works nice. Then i reinstall my gentoo and everything is strange here. Now i even try 

```
genkernel --menuconfig --gensplash=emergence all
```

this is my grub.conf

```

# For booting GNU/Hurd

title  GNU/Linux Gentoo

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda7 quiet splash=verbose,theme:emergence video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@60 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r10

```

but still not working!

this is from dmesg

```

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., P11 , 01.00 (OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600   )

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5573

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c55e1, set palette = c00c561b

vesafb: pmi: ports = b010 b016 b054 b038 b03c b05c b000 b004 b0b0 b0b2 b0b4

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1536

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, using 6144k, total 131072k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

```

then i get error

```

coudn't load font file

could load 26 pt font from (null)

```

i add this in .cfg and then i get even wors error

```

text_font=/etc/splash/luxisri.ttf 

```

i get something with chipset

```

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp: pci dev 0000:02:03.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 5

```

What can be wrong here?

----------

## fourhead

I have a strange problem. With gentoo-sources-2.6.13, I can only select vesafb, NOT vesafb-tng. I want a 1280x1024 bootsplash, so I created an initrd with splash_geninitramfs for 1280x1024 (them livecd-2005.1), copied it to boot, configed the kernel etc. At bootup, I get those messages:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Failed to load config file 1024x768.cfg
> 
> Failed to load image (NULL)
> ...

 

After fiddling around, I found this: In my grub.conf I have the option vga=791. I just found out that this is 1024x768x16bit. So, no wonder, it tries to load 1024x768 bootsplash. BUT, the 1280x1024 bootsplash I've created comes up fine. Still, I tried setting the correct vga= option in grub.conf, but all the 1280x1024 modes (794, 795, 0x31A, 0x31B) do not work at all! I can't tell grub to do 1280x1024, it only works when I select 1024x768, but still it loads the 1280x1024 splash! Isn't that strange? And what can I do about that???

Tom

----------

## count_zero

 *fourhead wrote:*   

> I have a strange problem. With gentoo-sources-2.6.13, I can only select vesafb, NOT vesafb-tng. I want a 1280x1024 bootsplash, so I created an initrd with splash_geninitramfs for 1280x1024 (them livecd-2005.1), copied it to boot, configed the kernel etc. At bootup, I get those messages:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Failed to load config file 1024x768.cfg
> ...

 

I've had the same problem, I think others have, too.  So it works for you when you set your framebuffer to 1024x768, or when you use the 1024x768 splash?

----------

## Sabishii-ookami

I use lilo which I find more userfriendly and it just works  :Smile:  Here's my settings for 1280x1024 : 

```

boot = /dev/sda

prompt

timeout=50

default="Linux"

install=/boot/boot-bmp.b       # means you will use grafical version

bitmap=/boot/handy_128.bmp     # background path

bmp-colors=38,68,53,112,38,25  # text color

bmp-table=114p,347p,2,7        # label position on the screen p=pixel

bmp-timer=470p,336p,25,0,11    # timer position on the screen p=pixel

image=/boot/vmlinuz

   label="Linux"

   read-only

   root=/dev/sda1

   append="video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1280x1024-24@60 splash=silent,kdgraphics,fadein,theme:GoGentooGo quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1"

   initrd = /boot/fbsplash-gogentoogo-1280x1024

image=/boot/vmlinuz.old

   label="LinuxOld"

   read-only

   root=/dev/sda1

   append="video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1280x1024-24@60 splash=silent,kdgraphics,fadein,theme:GoGentooGo quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1"

   initrd = /boot/fbsplash-gogentoogo-1280x1024

other=/dev/sda3

   label="Windoze"

   table=/dev/sda

```

Mind you there's a bmp for my OS choice which I find funny (Matrix style : All I offer is the truth  :Smile:  )

The command you *have* to launch after installing splashutills (and your splash) before rebooting for the first time is : 

```

splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-gogentoogo-1280x1024  -r 1280x1024 GoGentooGo

```

in my case.

Hope this helps.

----------

## Lord-Phoenix

hi guys Iam ginda new here but for the guys who are having problems with fbsplash and i810 I got mine working today

i used the 2.6.13.1 kernel with nitro patchset(Iam gonna try 2.6.13.2 today)all i did in my kernel config is disable vga and vesa and only enabled i810fb and generalized timings

here is my grub options that i passed to the kernel

video=i810fb:vram:4,bpp:16(or 24),xres:1024,yres:768,hsync1:30,hsync2:54,vsync1:50,vsync2:120,mtrr splash=silent,theme:default

----------

## Juventus

can someone help me with this!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-382580-highlight-.html

----------

## metallus84

 *Tazok wrote:*   

>  *count_zero wrote:*    *Joffer wrote:*   I'm sorry to post this, since it's probably solved on one of the 28 pages, but it's just too much to read, so if any of you who have followed the thread could give me a hint/solution....
> 
> I've followed the fbsplash howto on gentoo-wiki, and I'm almost there. But justas I boot, I get this error:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

i have same problem and i dont know why it search for a 800x600.cfg if i set all for 1204x768....any idea??

i recompiled kernel and done good lilo.conf as howto explains

----------

## Lord-Phoenix

try this

in a command line type splash_geninitramfs -g /boot/emerg.img -r 1024x768 Emergence

if u get no errors there then add this oftion to your grub conf

 replace the default initrd.img in you grub conf with emerg.conf and make sure u tell fbsplash what theme u are using by passing this option to your kernel "splash=silent,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1"

if nothing works post your grub and kernel config files

L8ter

LordPhoenix

----------

## Lord-Phoenix

for the guys who has a problem with the 1280x??? resolution make sure your fb is at that resolution my using fbset command then if it is right make sure your config file is labled 1280x1024.cfg and make sure u told splash_geninitramfs -r 1280x1024 command

----------

## metallus84

i solved my probl...just deleting from kernel the support for my video card

```

< > S3 Savage support

```

from

```

    <*> S3 Savage support                                       

       [*]   Enable DDC2 Support                         

       [*]   Enable Console Acceleration    

```

in my case i have a t22 with savage IX

^^

----------

## Massimo B.

Since I upgraded my kernel from 2.6.10 to 2.6.12,  gensplash is broken on my ppc.

The splashscreen still appears, but no desisgn for the terminals. Kernelparameter and config should be quite the same as before. With the old kernel the designs still work.

Maybe the new radeonfb is broken?

----------

## bienchen

Hello, 

OK, my boot splash is working well...at boot.

But when I shutdown the system, I again get the bootscreen...its a little bit anoying, getting a "the system is booted" picture on shutting down.

Any help?

Is there a detailed documentation of the splashutils?

greetings,

bienchen

----------

## knue

It worx for me to. But I've got a question: I have this in my grub.conf: CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

How can I manage it to have a console background image for all consoles?

----------

## paul555

knue you have just need to add splash to your default runlevel.DO :

```
rc-update add splash default
```

----------

## knue

kk, thx it works. I have forgotten this

----------

## capkanada

 *Joffer wrote:*   

> I'm sorry to post this, since it's probably solved on one of the 28 pages, but it's just too much to read, so if any of you who have followed the thread could give me a hint/solution....
> 
> I've followed the fbsplash howto on gentoo-wiki, and I'm almost there. But justas I boot, I get this error:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I am having a similar problem.

Only thing is... well... I'm using 1024x768, and am getting an error (to this effect)

```

Can't open config file /etc/splash/default/1024x768.cfg

Failed to load image (null)

Failed to load image (null)

Failed to get silent splash image.
```

Apparently, it thinks that the theme that I am trying to use is called default, and is in the directory default...neither of which is true.  Anyone know where or how to change this?  It loads properly after a while, but it isn't as quick as it used to be.  Its...well... somewhat infuriating, especially after having fbsplash work so perfectly before.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.

Ah.  And my grub.conf in case anyone needs a peek at it to help out.

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,5)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12-r10

root (hd0,5)

kernel /kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@85 splash=silent,theme=DangerGirl quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/fbsplash-DangerGirl-1024x768

title=Windows XP SP2

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Yes, the kernel command (including CONSOLE) is all one line... apparently the code tags like to force word-wrap.   :Rolling Eyes: 

[CK@gentoo]#  I want my pretties back!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## count_zero

 *capkanada wrote:*   

>  *Joffer wrote:*   I'm sorry to post this, since it's probably solved on one of the 28 pages, but it's just too much to read, so if any of you who have followed the thread could give me a hint/solution....
> 
> I've followed the fbsplash howto on gentoo-wiki, and I'm almost there. But justas I boot, I get this error:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Your splash portion of the kernel line should be 

```
splash=silent,theme:DangerGirl
```

If it still won't work, see bug 108809

----------

## ShaneO

I have no idea if I should post here or in a new thread (where?)

I have tried to convert this bootsplash theme to gensplash using bootsplash2gensplash , however when I try to use the theme I get a kernel panic halfway through my bootup.  :Sad: 

Don't have the relevant messages with me now (i'm at work) but I will post them here tonight if someone thinks they could help me?

I really like that bootsplash theme and would like to get it working with gensplash.

Thanks.

----------

## InfinityX

Just tried out gensplash for the first time in ages, I love how far it's come (the fade in and progress bars look so slick), just one problem:

http://img313.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screen5wh.png

I can't figure out how to change the font colors, as you can see it's unreadable with the bright theme I'm using. I've found a few other threads asking the same question but no solution  :Sad: 

----------

## metalised

Hi All,

I've been trying to get the framebuffer + fbsplash stuff working on my amd64 but kept getting errors with the device /dev/fb0 or with config files. After playing around and reading several (very long) posts about fbsplash I have managed - finally - to get it working   :Very Happy: 

Follow the wiki on installing gensplash but when you come to set the grub kernel line I use the following...

kernel /kernel-test root=/dev/hdb5 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=792 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

Note that it does not use the video=vesafb:1024x768-32@80 line. Instead it sets it using the vga= setting. Note that 792 is 1024x768 at 32bpp. I found the settings for vga= here http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/selinux/selinux-x86-handbook.xml?part=1&chap=10&style=printable

This is for a manually configured kernel, amd64 3000+ and gainward nVidia ti4200. Software versions...

sys-fs/udev 070-r1

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources 2.6.13-r3

media-gfx/splashutils 1.1.9.8

Whether it would work for other versions/kernels/hardware I'm not sure... but give it a try anyway   :Smile: 

HTH

Metalised.

----------

## ShaneO

The vga= command only works with the original vesafb, and not with the newer(default) vesafb-tng.

----------

## metalised

The vesafb-tng driver is not available in the kernel for amd64. If you do a search for vesa in the kernel config it will show...

```
Symbol: FB_VESA_TNG [=n]                        

  Prompt: vesafb-tng                                  

    Defined at drivers/video/Kconfig:525                        

    Depends on: <choice> && !X86_64                  

    Location:                                                           

      -> Device Drivers                                                 

 
```

note the "!X86_64" which I guess means not amd64.

Once the vesafb-tng driver is available for amd64 I take it that you will then need to specify the size and depth on the kernel line or in the kernel params as per the wiki.

----------

## paul555

Yesterday i upgraded to 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 and now i have a strange issue with fbsplash.When i boot after the first messages (before the framebuffer device is intialised) i get first get the standar linux logo until swap is intialised and then i get my theme (livecd 2005.1) but not at 1024x768 resolution as i want.Here is my grub.conf :

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.15-r1

root (hd0,1)

kernel  /kernel-2.6.15-gentoo-r1  root=/dev/sda7  gentoo=nodevfs video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,pmipal,1024x768-32@85 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 

initrd  /initrd-2.6.15-gentoo-r1

```

Any ideas?

----------

## DieselPower

I have a NVidia GeForce4 MX 4000 video card and got gensplash sorta working. But when the gentoo logo comes up it is very ugly. It looks like the colors might be inverted, the "G" is brownish and very grainy. What did I do wrong? The console background and the little bootup "Tux" look great, but that gentoo logo just stinks. Also I have never been able to get grub splash images working, they just put untold garbage on the screen?

----------

## sashomasho

hi all,

untill yesterday i even didn't know about the fbsplash but I have accidently boot from the minimum-install-2005.1 cd and I can say that I was impressed... so the battle began - on my ~x86 company laptop everything went ok and in an hour I already had a livecd2005-1 theme running and impressing.

But on my home ~amd64 the things got complicated, at the end i came to a partial solution:

1st: genkernel --oldconfig --no-clean --gensplash=emergence --gensplash-res=1280x1024 all

i didn't have a success with any other theme - so no livecd-2005.1for me, not a big deal

2nd: vim /boot/grub/grub.conf

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r4

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r4 real_root=/dev/hda5 vga=0x31a splash=verbose,fadein,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

#kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r4 real_root=/dev/hda5

video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-16@75 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r4
```

The first kernel line works and 0x31a stands for 1280x1024, but it's 60Hz only, and I can't figure how to change this by pointing 75Hz here...

When i change to the second( commented ) kernel line nothing happens, the kernel silently boots in text mode... 

I can live the 60Hz boot but the real problem is that after starting of X (with nvidia driver) all consoles get screwd up - there is an ugly purple-ala-286-broken-color-montor pattern and it stays on all my consoles(althoug X is ok) untill the computer is restarted... I also tried with vga=0x317 (1024x768) but there was a blank screen(no pattern), so i want to ask - is there anyone with working amd64(no vesa-tng for us), booting at 1280x1024 (75Hz preffered  :Smile:  ) with usable and good looking consoles? If so, please share some expierence.

alex

----------

## peka

Hi,

I just havn't got a clue what's wrong...

Here's GRUB conf:

```
title Gentoo GNU/Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /kernel-2.6.15-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hde8 video=vesafb-tng:1152x864-24@100,ywrap,pmipal,mtrr:3 splash=silent, theme:livecd-2006.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

        initrd /fbsplash-LiveCD-2006.0-1024x768
```

Believe me I've tried a number of kernel line config variations  :Sad: 

Here's some dmesg:

```
przemek@genio ~ $ dmesg | grep theme

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hde8 video=vesafb-tng:1152x864-24@100,ywrap,pmipal,mtrr:3 splash=silent, theme:livecd-2006.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

Unknown boot option `theme:livecd-2006.0': ignoring

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: console 6 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'default'
```

ctnd.

```
vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, nv43 Board - p216h1  , Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 160 Hz, hf = 96 kHz, clk = 200 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'default'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 24576k, total 131072k
```

Splash dir:

```
przemek@genio ~ $ ls -la /etc/splash/

razem 84

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root  4096 mar 21 00:41 .

drwxr-xr-x  61 root root  4096 mar 23 00:20 ..

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    25 mar 20 23:42 default -> /etc/splash/livecd-2006.0

drwxr-xr-x   6 root root  4096 mar 19 13:44 livecd-2006.0

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 66372 mar 19 13:40 luxisri.ttf
```

I would gueas gensplash has some problems (I fail to see) kinking in and falls back to default theme.

Help! Anyone?

----------

## AlphaHeX

I think that it can be as simple as additional space which you have between semicolon and theme:live-cd-2006

```
splash=silent, theme:livecd-2006.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

----------

## peka

... nope... not this..

... at least not only this...

Getting rid of this space took care about errot message saying about unknown kernel option theme:

But I had a wrong vesafb-tng mode specified in kernel i.e. 1152x864-32@100. I've changed it and now it works.

BTW::How do I check which vesa-tng modes are supported by my card?

----------

## huh_dude

From the wiki  HowTo it looks like #emerge splashutils sets a default theme in the kernel when it is installed, observe the following and draw your own conclusions: 

extract from http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash#Fbsplash

From section: 

"Alternative Method: Compiling initramfs directly into the kernel"

```

First, delete the present initramfs image: 

#rm -iv /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz (at a guess, it's emergence in here)

Next, you'll have to create a new initramfs image containing the pictures, configs and the userspace helper (adjust resolution and theme - emergence in the example - to your needs).

#splash_geninitramfs -g /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz -v -r 1024x768  <themename_here>

You have to touch initramfs image to make sure it will be compiled into your new kernel: 

#touch /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz 

And then recompile your kernel.

Choosing a theme:

If you wish to see a theme without booting you can use splash_manager:

# splash_manager --theme=emergence --cmd=set --tty=1

This will change the theme on tty1 to emergence. You can choose any theme in /etc/splash that matches your current resolution. Now to see the theme go to tty1 by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1
```

----------

## Thegreatone

Is there a way for showing more then an image during the boot?

Thanks

Luca

----------

## paul.marsh

Hello everyone, 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash#Kernel_Options says:

 *Quote:*   

> Note that for kernel versions from 2.6.13 onwards you *must* specify the mtrr mode: eg "mtrr:2".

 

I am using kernel 'linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r8'

Is this number pulled out of thin air? Can someone tell me how is it determined???

----------

## Magneto

 *InfinityX wrote:*   

> Just tried out gensplash for the first time in ages, I love how far it's come (the fade in and progress bars look so slick), just one problem:
> 
> http://img313.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screen5wh.png
> 
> I can't figure out how to change the font colors, as you can see it's unreadable with the bright theme I'm using. I've found a few other threads asking the same question but no solution 

 

I haven't seen this answered anywhere and was looking myself

```

setterm -foreground green -store 
```

change green to black yellow(looks orange on my console) etc  

run setterm by itself to see all the color and other options

----------

## Magneto

 *paul.marsh wrote:*   

> Hello everyone, 
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash#Kernel_Options says:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Note that for kernel versions from 2.6.13 onwards you *must* specify the mtrr mode: eg "mtrr:2". 
> ...

 

For me its BS - im using the radeonfb built in to the kernel and set no mtrr setting in grub and have no problem with my 1400x1050-32@60 fb setting. It has no effect for me or none that I see.

----------

## paul.marsh

Eh, ok then I will just mess with my settings and see what happens - cheers.

----------

## oliver

for me, gensplash is working as it should except that I don't see the text saying "Booting the system, press F2 for verbose" (or the other messages on shutdown etc.  F2 does work, I just don't see the text (i.e. I see the actual boot messages, just not the text telling what to press to get it.)

I uncommented the appropriate lines out of /etc/conf.d/splash but it makes no difference.  Any idea what drives that text?

----------

## cemysce

 *oliver wrote:*   

> for me, gensplash is working as it should except that I don't see the text saying "Booting the system, press F2 for verbose" (or the other messages on shutdown etc.  F2 does work, I just don't see the text (i.e. I see the actual boot messages, just not the text telling what to press to get it.)
> 
> I uncommented the appropriate lines out of /etc/conf.d/splash but it makes no difference.  Any idea what drives that text?

 

I have this exact same problem.  I am using the livecd-2006.0 theme and I have compared all of the theme files (in the /etc/splash/livecd-2006.0 directory) to those on the 2006.0 livecd -- they are the same.  I also have compared /etc/conf.d/splash and /etc/init.d/splash to those on the livecd -- again the same.  I found that the (re)boot/shutdown messages come from the /etc/init.d/splash script, but they are just not coming up.  And I also uncommented the message overrides in /etc/conf.d/splash and still nothing.  The F2 key works perfectly fine, though, for switching between silent and verbose modes.

oliver's recent post of this issue is the only one I have seen, leading me to believe that something got broken in one of the packages, probably splashutils (just speculating), but the odd thing is that the files I have compared are the same.  I am not aware of any other scripts or config files that fbsplash/gensplash uses.

I really would like to get this fixed as the livecd-2006.0 theme has no graphical progress indication, just the text percentage printed out with the boot message.

Oh, and in case it matters, I am using AMD64 and as such I am using vesafb, not vesafb-tng.

----------

## oliver

 *cemysce wrote:*   

> 
> 
> oliver's recent post of this issue is the only one I have seen, leading me to believe that something got broken in one of the packages, probably splashutils (just speculating), but the odd thing is that the files I have compared are the same.  I am not aware of any other scripts or config files that fbsplash/gensplash uses.
> 
> I really would like to get this fixed as the livecd-2006.0 theme has no graphical progress indication, just the text percentage printed out with the boot message.
> ...

 

Interesting - I'm using intelfb and the gentoo theme so between us we have a lot of different things covered... maybe it's time to go ~x86 for me on splashutils

----------

## cemysce

I, too, will try the ~amd64 masked version, then regenerate the initrd image.  Hopefully that will fix it, but I looked through the splashtools changelog and I didn't see anything relevant to this issue.

----------

## enderandrew

I can't get splashutils to compile at all for me.

I've heard that 2.6.17 and klibc break fbsplash.  Is this true?  Is there anyway to get a splash with 2.6.17?

----------

## oliver

 *cemysce wrote:*   

> I, too, will try the ~amd64 masked version, then regenerate the initrd image.  Hopefully that will fix it, but I looked through the splashtools changelog and I didn't see anything relevant to this issue.

 

I tried going ~x86 on splashutils and it made no difference (I regenerated the initrd image too)... I haven't synced in a while so I actually went from 1.1.9.8_r1 to 1.1.9.10_r1 (and it also installed klibc) - not sure how up to date this is

----------

## hoschi

Vanilla-2.6.17.3 gives me some warnings if I want patch it with the newest vesafb-tng patch, norma?!

----------

## ats2

Hi, 

just a stupid question : I have a bootsplash running but the image is showing 'gentoo linux 2004.0 ' instead of '2006.0'... Where's this image stored so that I can change it ?Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## at240

 *ats2 wrote:*   

> Hi, 
> 
> just a stupid question : I have a bootsplash running but the image is showing 'gentoo linux 2004.0 ' instead of '2006.0'... Where's this image stored so that I can change it ?Thanks 

 

```
emerge splash-themes-livecd package 
```

 and then set up this theme as per normal. This should give you a nice 2006.0 theme.

----------

## ats2

Well, I don't know how to set another theme. I have dowloaded splash-themes-livdecd already and thought that was what would show up..... I just ran splash_geninitramfs as described in the first page of this thread.. What command should I use ?

----------

## at240

```
cd /etc/splash/

splash_geninitramfs livecd-2006.0 -r 1024x768 -g /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.0-1024x768 -v
```

(or change this to a more suitable resolution)

then in grub.conf append this to the line beginning 'kernel'

```
video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@80 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2006.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

```

(may not be vesafb; depends what framebuffer support you have compiled into the kernel) and add this line underneath the kernel line:

```
initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.0-1280x1024
```

again, adjust for correct resolution (and boot partition!)

If you need more detailed help, it would help if you could tell us whether or not you have your framebuffer working, what graphics card you have, and what screen resolution you want/have.

Good luck.   :Smile: 

----------

## ats2

Thanks !  :Smile: 

Well, I thought it was something more complex and didn't try just to replace the word 'emergence' by 'livecd'...

Nice !

----------

## TopHatHero

I recently emerged gensplash, and, after playing around for a while got it -mostly- up and running. Splash image shows fine, but, as with many people here, I have no progress bar. I have no idea where to start.

```
# grub.conf

title=Gentoo Linux 2006.0 | 2.6.17-beyond1.1

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:1280x1024-24@85,mtrr,ywrap splash=silent,fadein,theme:real-life quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-real-life-1280x1024
```

```
# theme config "1280x1024.cfg"

# Copyright 2006 Jakob Westhoff <jakob@westhoffswelt.de>

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

#

# *****************************************************************************

# Real-Life-Splash

# This file should be placed in /etc/splash/real-life/

# *****************************************************************************

bgcolor=0

tx=29

ty=36   

tw=1231

th=907

text_font=/etc/splash/luxisri.ttf

pic=/etc/splash/real-life/images/verbose-1280x1024.jpg

silentpic=/etc/splash/real-life/images/silent-1280x1024.jpg

pic256=/etc/splash/real-life/images/verbose-1280x1024-240.png

silentpic256=/etc/splash/real-life/images/silent-1280x1024-256.png

# border process box

box silent noover 105 807 643 835 #5f5f9bff

box silent noover 107 809 641 833 #c6c6f3ff

# processbar

box silent inter  107 809 107 833 #b1b1e8 #b1b1e8 #7171ab #7171ab

box silent        107 809 641 833 #b1b1e8 #b1b1e8 #7171ab #7171ab

#dark box for the verbose console

box noover        23 30 1254 947 #3d3d3dbf

#border around the box on the verbose console

#top

box noover        21 28 1256 28 #ffffff

#bottom

box noover        21 949 1256 949 #ffffff

#left

box noover        21 28 21 949 #ffffff

#right

box noover        1256 28 1256 949 #ffffff

```

In case it helps...

```
# ls -l of /boot

total 6617

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      27 Jul 17 21:09 System.map -> System.map-2.6.17-beyond1.1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  848651 Jul 17 21:09 System.map-2.6.17-beyond1.1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  848651 Jul 17 20:28 System.map-2.6.17-beyond1.1.old

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      31 Jul 17 21:09 System.map.old -> System.map-2.6.17-beyond1.1.old

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1 Jan  1  2000 boot -> .

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      23 Jul 17 21:09 config -> config-2.6.17-beyond1.1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   37375 Jul 17 21:09 config-2.6.17-beyond1.1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   37375 Jul 17 20:28 config-2.6.17-beyond1.1.old

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      27 Jul 17 21:09 config.old -> config-2.6.17-beyond1.1.old

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  930716 Jul 17 20:25 fbsplash-real-life-1280x1024

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    1024 Jul 15 23:17 grub

drwx------ 2 root root   12288 Jan  1  2000 lost+found

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      24 Jul 17 21:09 vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.17-beyond1.1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2010319 Jul 17 21:09 vmlinuz-2.6.17-beyond1.1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2010316 Jul 17 20:28 vmlinuz-2.6.17-beyond1.1.old

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      28 Jul 17 21:09 vmlinuz.old -> vmlinuz-2.6.17-beyond1.1.old

```

So it's pointing to the right initramfs image, and it was created with no errors.

```

loaf barry # zcat /boot/fbsplash-real-life-1280x1024 | cpio --list

.

dev

dev/fb

dev/vc

dev/misc

dev/null

dev/console

etc

etc/splash

etc/splash/luxisri.ttf

etc/splash/real-life

etc/splash/real-life/1280x1024.cfg

etc/splash/real-life/images

etc/splash/real-life/images/silent-1280x1024.jpg

etc/splash/real-life/images/verbose-1280x1024.jpg

etc/splash/real-life/images/silent-1280x1024-256.png

etc/splash/real-life/images/verbose-1280x1024-240.png

sys

proc

sbin

sbin/splash_helper

root

2422 blocks

```

Also just in case.

default symlink points to the right theme.

And here's a link to the theme's tarball; http://svn.pureenergy.cc/rlSplash/releases/real-life-splash-0.1.tar.bz2

And a pic of what the progress bar should look like; http://westhoffswelt.de/blog/index.php?/archives/3-simple-stylisch-gentoo-fbsplash.html

If there is anything else I should include, please tell me, and thanks to all those who help.

----------

## ats2

Well, I managed to have a livecd splash screen working BUT is isn't centered: there is a shift of about 30 pixels on the left border, so that I can't see the right gauge filling up while booting. In verbose mode, I cannot see the [ok] or [!!] on the right either.

Curiously, my gnome and gdm screens are perfectly centered !

I tried also booting with the video resolution only (no initrd, no splash theme) and it is not centered either...

My hardware :

Screen: Mitsubishi 2070B (22 in.)

Video Card: Hercules Radeon 9700 Pro

Any idea ?   :Smile: 

----------

## cemysce

I had been having a problem (about a page ago on this forum) where the splash was working fine for me, but I didn't get any text.  Long after giving up on it, I came upon the solution by accident.  All you have to do is make sure splashutils was compiled with the truetype use flag!  After I re-emerged it, I recreated my splash file (dunno if it's necessary, I just did) and boom, it WORKS!!!  And you don't need to re-emerge the installed themes.

----------

## cemysce

 *ats2 wrote:*   

> Well, I managed to have a livecd splash screen working BUT is isn't centered: there is a shift of about 30 pixels on the left border, so that I can't see the right gauge filling up while booting. In verbose mode, I cannot see the [ok] or [!!] on the right either.
> 
> Curiously, my gnome and gdm screens are perfectly centered !
> 
> I tried also booting with the video resolution only (no initrd, no splash theme) and it is not centered either...
> ...

 

Sounds to me like a monitor problem.  If your monitor has an auto-adjust button or option in its menu, use it while the splash screen is displayed.  If the splash screen isn't displayed long enough for the monitor to run the auto-adjust, then you could try doing a console login instead of logging into gnome.  Or maybe after logging into gnome you could switch back to the first virtual terminal with Ctrl-Shift-F1 and then do the auto-adjust.  Good luck!

----------

## oliver

 *cemysce wrote:*   

> I had been having a problem (about a page ago on this forum) where the splash was working fine for me, but I didn't get any text.  Long after giving up on it, I came upon the solution by accident.  All you have to do is make sure splashutils was compiled with the truetype use flag!  After I re-emerged it, I recreated my splash file (dunno if it's necessary, I just did) and boom, it WORKS!!!  And you don't need to re-emerge the installed themes.

 

I had the same problem - I didn't re-create the splash file so it's not necessary - but re-compiling with the truetype USE flag worked perfectly!  Thanks for letting me know.

----------

## ats2

 *cemysce wrote:*   

>  *ats2 wrote:*   Well, I managed to have a livecd splash screen working BUT is isn't centered: there is a shift of about 30 pixels on the left border, so that I can't see the right gauge filling up while booting. In verbose mode, I cannot see the [ok] or [!!] on the right either.
> 
> Curiously, my gnome and gdm screens are perfectly centered !
> 
> I tried also booting with the video resolution only (no initrd, no splash theme) and it is not centered either...
> ...

 

I think it is not a monitor problem: 

1) It works perfectly in default 640x480 mode (no splash)

2) After this startup it is perfectly centered

3) It is centered in Windows (and the boot screen is also)

4) Besides, it's a quality monitor

I tried to recompile with truetype, but with no avail...

I suspect it may be related with the graphic driver instead. I use vesa-tng and I have ati-drivers after that.

Thanks anyway for the idea.   :Smile: 

----------

## kettuz

Okay, I have had splash screen running quite well for a long time. But now, while designing a new theme I have run in to a problem I don't have answer to: How to change the console text color? The picture is really bright, so I want to get rid of the default grey. Fgcolor doesn't seem to work. The init messages I changed by editing /etc/init.d/functions.sh, but that doesn't help after loginning in.

So, what would be the answer to this problem?

----------

## ats2

 *ats2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I suspect it may be related with the graphic driver instead. I use vesa-tng and I have ati-drivers after that.
> 
> 

 

Solved! I recompiled with radeonfb support and the screen is perfectly centered now. It was, definitely, a driver problem.   :Smile: 

----------

## yabbadabbadont

 *paul.marsh wrote:*   

> Hello everyone, 
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash#Kernel_Options says:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Note that for kernel versions from 2.6.13 onwards you *must* specify the mtrr mode: eg "mtrr:2". 
> ...

 

This is a late reply, but I just now started messing with gensplash.  I wanted to know the same thing when I saw that entry on the wiki.  I found the answer in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt.  All of the options to both the standard vesafb driver as well as to vesafb-tng are explained there.

----------

## someguy

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) dev-libs/klibc-1.4.13 to /

>>> Downloading http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/klibc-1.4.13.tar.bz2

--09:33:15--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/klibc-1.4.13.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/klibc-1.4.13.tar.bz2'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 64.50.236.52, 64.50.238.52, 216.165.129.135, ...

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|64.50.236.52|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 473,178 (462K) [application/x-tar]

100%[=======================================>] 473,178      452.72K/s

09:33:16 (451.13 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/klibc-1.4.13.tar.bz2' saved [473178/473178]

>>> checking ebuild checksums  :Wink: 

>>> checking auxfile checksums  :Wink: 

>>> checking miscfile checksums  :Wink: 

>>> checking klibc-1.4.13.tar.bz2  :Wink: 

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.16-suspend2-r4/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.16-suspend2-r4

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking klibc-1.4.13.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/klibc-1.4.13/work

 * It does not look like your cross-compiler is setup properly!

!!! ERROR: dev-libs/klibc-1.4.13 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 711:   Called src_unpack

  klibc-1.4.13.ebuild, line 71:   Called die

!!! It does not look like your cross-compiler is setup properly!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

Will not build ive tried it under the patched kernel both die with the same error i would love to get this running

----------

## Rebes

Just ran the LiveCD to get things going two nights ago, and I really like the graphical startup and shutdown that show progress...  I also really like the Gentoo sidebar on the right side of the console...  How would I go about getting these things back after the installation is done?  Is there a package with all this stuff?  Great eyecandy for showing off a Gentoo system.

R!

----------

## nixnut

merged above post here.

----------

## Rebes

Thanks for moving that...

Ignore my post for now, I'll do some reading!

R!

----------

## peka

Hi,

is it possible to have genspash working on VMWare machine?

 *lspci wrote:*   

> 00:0f.0 VGA compatible controller: VMware Inc [VMware SVGA II] PCI Display Adapter

 

See my post here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-697292-highlight-.html?sid=3006edb13b8f389ca1f011f9fdb787d1

----------

